# Dims Crushes



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

DO you or have you had a crush on anyone on Dims? 

The truth is......I do have a crush on someone here. He has the sexiest voice I have ever heard. I wish I could kiss him in real life. Funny thing is, the first time I saw his pic, I was NOT attracted to him. Then I got to know him a little and.........:wubu: 

:blush: Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, there are many women here I've developed silly pointless interweb crushes on simply from the way they post on the forums... well, and what I know of how they look =P.


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 7, 2007)

There's also this thread :Anonymous Crush's


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 7, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> There's also this thread :Anonymous Crush's



anonymous is no fun!


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 7, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> anonymous is no fun!


 

Well then spill the beans, Casanova!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

:doh: Sorry....another crush thread. I don't ever take the time to look at all the threads. All I know is that I needed to confess my crush. Thanks for letting me know.



This1Yankee said:


> There's also this thread :Anonymous Crush's


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Mimosa, Just go for it girl! You are a beauty, and I have a hunch that he is already digging on you too. Think I know who it is too. Shhh I will keep it a secret. Susannah


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope. There's no point to it.

=Divals


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2007)

Gotta be some connection between crushes:wubu: , squashing , and mash notes:batting: .


----------



## samestar (Aug 7, 2007)

Mimosa, don't apologize for the same type thread. I have a crush on at least 2 ladies here based on their replies to threads and what I see in pics. there is nothing wrong with a crush!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Mimosa, Just go for it girl! You are a beauty, and I have a hunch that he is already digging on you too. Think I know who it is too. Shhh I will keep it a secret. Susannah



You are very sweet, Susannah. Thank you. :bow: ( I think you are very pretty!)
I don't think he feels the same way.  It has been a while since I felt this way about anyone. I am going to try to forget about my feelings. 
I hate to say it but I think Divals is right.


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 7, 2007)

My online crush led to a RL relationship with a fellow Dims chatter.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You are very sweet, Susannah. Thank you. :bow: ( I think you are very pretty!)
> I don't think he feels the same way.  It has been a while since I felt this way about anyone. I am going to try to forget about my feelings.
> I hate to say it but I think Divals is right.


Put it out there and let him know how feel. If he is not into it, there is like a million guys here who would love you to have a crush on them. Am I right guys?  Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2007)

samestar said:


> Mimosa, don't apologize for the same type thread. I have a crush on at least 2 ladies here based on their replies to threads and what I see in pics. there is nothing wrong with a crush!



A crush is good. I secretly adore a few of the guys here. There are some very yummy guys here. But it is only a crush and it is innocent. I will never reveal who I have a crush on. Will take that to the grave.  Shosh


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Put it out there and let him know how feel. If he is not into it, there is like a million guys here who would love you to have a crush on them. Am I right guys?  Susannah



Thanks Susannah:bow: Are you sure you don't want to date me? 
I told him...he knows. I got a phone call. And I have never let anyone call me from the internet. 
Also, I don't think any of the guys would want to answer that .


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Put it out there and let him know how feel. If he is not into it, there is like a million guys here who would love you to have a crush on them. Am I right guys?  Susannah




She put it out there and let him know, by starting this thread. There were clues there for him to make it known, and the ball was in his court then.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

The good news is that I been feeling a whole lot better just by confessing my crush here.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> The good news is that I been feeling a whole lot better just by confessing my crush here.



That's good!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, I totally have a few crushes on a few of the lovely ladies here but since they all have fellas of their own, I keep things to myself.

I enjoy the many nice chats here and a periodic private email with someone is also very nice.

I'm currently unattached in the real world, so if anyone wishes to chat with me, feel free to write.


Dennis


----------



## Arrhythmia (Aug 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks Susannah:bow: Are you sure you don't want to date me?
> I told him...he knows. I got a phone call. And I have never let anyone call me from the internet.
> Also, I don't think any of the guys would want to answer that .


So, you got a phone call, huh? Hope it works out, Sweetie!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have one!

But I'm not telling.  

Heehee!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Let's see... two are taken, one doesn't particularly like me I think, and one is a little older than I'm comfortable with...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a couple; they probably already know.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Let's see... two are taken, one doesn't particularly like me I think, and one is a little older than I'm comfortable with...


 
Actually, thinking on it a bit more, two of these are old enough they've kinda slid off by the wayside. I still like the women, but not quite the same way. I'm sure someone knows what I mean.

I also forgot another one =P.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't stand crushes. I am waiting for my current one to die.

The feelings, I mean, not the girl!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks Susannah:bow: Are you sure you don't want to date me?
> I told him...he knows. I got a phone call. And I have never let anyone call me from the internet.
> Also, I don't think any of the guys would want to answer that .


 Sorry Mimi But I can only love on guys!!!!  
It won't be long until you are snapped up. Susie


----------



## Kareda (Aug 8, 2007)

I have not been around long enough to be a crusher or a crushie. But for those that are crushing, why not name names, I think regardless of relationship status one would find it very flattering. Its nice to make someone feel special.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> I have one!
> 
> But I'm not telling.
> 
> Heehee!



Good on ya Sunnie.  Shosh


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I can't stand crushes. I am waiting for my current one to die.
> 
> The feelings, I mean, not the girl!



I'm with you here, man. Crushes weren't named incorrectly.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2007)

Kareda said:


> I have not been around long enough to be a crusher or a crushie. But for those that are crushing, why not name names, I think regardless of relationship status one would find it very flattering. Its nice to make someone feel special.



The Grave Kareda! The grave. I will not reveal anything ever. 
Nice avatar pic of you there. Susannah


----------



## samestar (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with Susannah.... to the grave! An innocent crush is not a bad thing. I've been here a very short time and have 2 crushes. I'm married so I would never act on them, but I would never reveal them to anyone!  The 2 here have no idea about my crushes. Having a crush on someone from afar is not a bad thing. The only time you should reveal a crush is when you want to connect with someone on a much more personal level. Mimosa may want to do that, I don't know. If she does, that's not a bad thing either and she should let her crush know. If he does know and doesn't feel the same way, it would be sad but not the end of the world. I've seen some of Mimosa's posts and her profile here and I think she would make a terrific partner for someone here. She is beautiful and well versed in her posts. I can see someone jumping at the opportunity to meet her!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2007)

Kareda said:


> I have not been around long enough to be a crusher or a crushie. But for those that are crushing, why not name names, I think regardless of relationship status one would find it very flattering. Its nice to make someone feel special.




Every other crush thread I think has descended into friends all declaring crushes on each other, tends to be the same people all the time. And believe it or not some people have actually stated on those threads that they were upset at not having had a mention. It's a minefield!!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 8, 2007)

I do :bounce:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 8, 2007)

samestar said:


> Mimosa may want to do that, I don't know. If she does, that's not a bad thing either and she should let her crush know. If he does know and doesn't feel the same way, it would be sad but not the end of the world. I've seen some of Mimosa's posts and her profile here and I think she would make a terrific partner for someone here. She is beautiful and well versed in her posts. I can see someone jumping at the opportunity to meet her!



AWWWW.....what a sweetheart! Thanks. I hope you'll have a nice day.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2007)

samestar said:


> I agree with Susannah.... to the grave! An innocent crush is not a bad thing. I've been here a very short time and have 2 crushes. I'm married so I would never act on them, but I would never reveal them to anyone!  The 2 here have no idea about my crushes. Having a crush on someone from afar is not a bad thing. The only time you should reveal a crush is when you want to connect with someone on a much more personal level. Mimosa may want to do that, I don't know. If she does, that's not a bad thing either and she should let her crush know. If he does know and doesn't feel the same way, it would be sad but not the end of the world. I've seen some of Mimosa's posts and her profile here and I think she would make a terrific partner for someone here. She is beautiful and well versed in her posts. I can see someone jumping at the opportunity to meet her!


 You get repped for that cookie!!! Shosh


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Every other crush thread I think has descended into friends all declaring crushes on each other, tends to be the same people all the time. And believe it or not some people have actually stated on those threads that they were upset at not having had a mention. It's a minefield!!



right? 

we can't all be a woman, and we can't all be black, either.*

but we might still get elected!

or...maybe not. wah-waaah.


thx to E.Edwards!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have crushes. Well, not appropriate ones, anyway. I'm happily married and I'd like to stay that way  But there are a few people here who really, really make my day, and pretty much on a daily basis. I love to laugh, and really appreciate people who can convey a remarkable sense of humor in this format (I'm also extremely jealous, because that's nearly impossible for *me* to do, and I'd like to think that I have a decent sense of humor). And I can pretty much count on getting a ginormous laugh from them most of the time. And yeah, I'll name 'em:

Admiral Snackbar (a class of your own, Sir :smitten
Ned Sonntag (especially today)
TCUBOB (I love some elements of your blog, though some ... not so much. Either way, you're a gifted wordsmith)
Fatlane 
Santaclear

:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Yup......he really broke my heart.


----------



## samestar (Aug 9, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Yup......he really broke my heart.



Sad Mimosa. So sorry about that. I know what that's like from an early age. i had a crush in high school. I thought she felt the same way, so when I asked her out, I was very hurt when she laughed at me! i was the geeky kid in school who had no female friends. I feel for ya hon!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Yup......he really broke my heart.


Well that's his loss honey! You are a beautiful young woman.  Susie


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't have crushes. Well, not appropriate ones, anyway. I'm happily married and I'd like to stay that way  But there are a few people here who really, really make my day, and pretty much on a daily basis. I love to laugh, and really appreciate people who can convey a remarkable sense of humor in this format (I'm also extremely jealous, because that's nearly impossible for *me* to do, and I'd like to think that I have a decent sense of humor). And I can pretty much count on getting a ginormous laugh from them most of the time. And yeah, I'll name 'em:
> 
> Admiral Snackbar (a class of your own, Sir :smitten
> Ned Sonntag (especially today)
> ...


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 9, 2007)

<<<< a crush free zone!


----------



## samestar (Aug 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> You get repped for that cookie!!! Shosh



Sorry Susannah! I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2007)

samestar said:


> Sorry Susannah! I'm not sure what that means.


 It means you Sir are a Gentleman, and I gave you a rep point for that kind response to Mimosa.
As a side point it is so wonderful when men pay women compliments. What could be better?  Shosh


----------



## samestar (Aug 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> It means you Sir are a Gentleman, and I gave you a rep point for that kind response to Mimosa.
> As a side point it is so wonderful when man pay women compliments. What could be better?  Shosh



Thanks beautiful Sussannah! I apperciate it! I wouldn't feel right not paying compliments to women. If I had nothing nice to say, I would say nothing!  And please don't call me "Sir" cuz it makes me feel old!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2007)

samestar said:


> Thanks beautiful Sussannah! I apperciate it! I wouldn't feel right not paying compliments to women. If I had nothing nice to say, I would say nothing!  And please don't call me "Sir" cuz it makes me feel old!



Thanks Bob. You are very sweet. Shosh


----------



## mimosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well that's his loss honey! You are a beautiful young woman.  Susie





samestar said:


> Sad Mimosa. So sorry about that. I know what that's like from an early age. i had a crush in high school. I thought she felt the same way, so when I asked her out, I was very hurt when she laughed at me! i was the geeky kid in school who had no female friends. I feel for ya hon!



Thanks for the support!  I wrote that last night when I was feeling a bit sad. But I woke up this morning and I felt free. Good thing about the internet, you can erase someone foolish with a click of a button. Also, this was nothing compared to what I have been through these past two years with my son's illness. ( He knew this and he didn't have the balls to tell me "NO".)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

I, for one, am glad there is a new crush thread. The other one is waaaaaayyyyy too long now.
I have crushes on 4 guys and 2 ladies. 2 guys are too far away (curse you ocean!), 1 guy is too young, and the other guy, I think, knows how I feel...I just hope he feels the same. We need to talk. :batting: 
1 of my girl-crushes is a long-standing one and she definitely knows I adore her...the other girl-crush is a new thing and the object of my affection has NO idea about my crush.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 10, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I, for one, am glad there is a new crush thread. The other one is waaaaaayyyyy too long now.
> I have crushes on 4 guys and 2 ladies. 2 guys are too far away (curse you ocean!), 1 guy is too young, and the other guy, I think, knows how I feel...I just hope he feels the same. We need to talk. :batting:
> 1 of my girl-crushes is a long-standing one and she definitely knows I adore her...the other girl-crush is a new thing and the object of my affection has NO idea about my crush.



It had BETTER be me.


----------



## Emma (Aug 10, 2007)

Theres one guy here that I think is cute but I don't have a crush on him. Infact I can't even remember his username off the top of my head. Oh yes, I just actually did remember  He does have a cute little avatar picture!

As for the girls I think cindy g and prettyssbbw are mega cute, as is sasha.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> It had BETTER be me.



What I feel for YOU goes beyond a mere crush. You are the shining star in my life. Marry me, Katy? :wubu:


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 10, 2007)

I just wanna take the entire Dims Board to prom and maybe make out with it at the afterparty...sexy!


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 10, 2007)

Jon, it's time I told you how I really feel...

MF Doom, this concerns you too...


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I have crushes on here.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Jon, it's time I told you how I really feel...
> 
> MF Doom, this concerns you too...



This is a hopeful development. I'll bring over the drinks and I want ringside seats for this show. :eat2:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 10, 2007)

I totally have a crush...















on myself.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 10, 2007)

Fo' Sho'.
They usually quit posting after a while though, but everyone knows I had a raging crush on Jude [I had to walk with my binder with the Rush sticker on it in front of me when I went to the board to do math problems]. And then there are maybe one or two on the BHM/FFA board.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 10, 2007)

The same dirty little girl who called me at work, snhookered and all worked up. :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Warrior, Crush on yourself? "I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me" Ha!!! 
Susie


----------



## Aliena (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Warrior, Crush on yourself? "I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me" Ha!!!
> Susie



They say self lovin's is the best lovin's. Or is it, "If you can't love yourself up real nice, then who can you love up nice?" I don't know, it escapes me now! :doh:

Santaclear is kinda nice! 
Like Stan the Man!  (has a cute kid and lovely wife too)
TW is nice.

And I have tons of female crushes; tons! (no pun intended)


----------



## djewell (Aug 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks for the support!  I wrote that last night when I was feeling a bit sad. But I woke up this morning and I felt free. Good thing about the internet, you can erase someone foolish with a click of a button. Also, this was nothing compared to what I have been through these past two years with my son's illness. ( He knew this and he didn't have the balls to tell me "NO".)



congrats on moving on! his loss for sure.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Warrior, Crush on yourself? "I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me" Ha!!!
> Susie



Im so amazing, its hard to see any one else as crushworthy


----------



## Mathias (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a huge crush on AnnMarie. :blush:


----------



## Midori (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I'm crushing on Ruby Ripples ... or erm ... *coughs* do I just post that in public? Crap ... outted again ... ~grumbles~ 

All the guys are really great here ... but if I had to be a stalker for someone it'd be Fatlane just cause he'd be so entertaining to stalk. Oooooo :blink: 

Now if I could find a poet in the house ... ~swoons~ I'd be hooked on intellectual basis alone!

&#9834;midori


----------



## djewell (Aug 12, 2007)

Midori said:


> All the guys are really great here ... but if I had to be a stalker for someone it'd be Fatlane just cause he'd be so entertaining to stalk. Oooooo :blink:
> 
> &#9834;midori



dude if you ever find him, tell me, yeah?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 12, 2007)

Midori said:


> I think I'm crushing on Ruby Ripples ...




Ahem...did you NOT see my marriage proposal?? Must I demand satisfaction??
Fine! Pistols at dawn! I shall have my second contact your second with the details.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

We all crush on [name withheld]. She's a Schweetie!


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2007)

might have a crush
paramour: a no-go.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 12, 2007)

yep.. got a couple of crushes myself
I'm afriad I've only had a couple of brief messages with them.. but none-the-less.. still a crush


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 12, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I have a huge crush on AnnMarie. :blush:



Awwww, thanks!!!  

That just totally shocked the hell out of me and gave me a HUGE smile on my face. 

You have no idea how much this girl appreciates that, you sweet young thing!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Awwww, thanks!!!
> 
> That just totally shocked the hell out of me and gave me a HUGE smile on my face.
> 
> You have no idea how much this girl appreciates that, you sweet young thing!



I think a lot of guys here have a crush on you Ann Marie.  
Cute.
Susannah


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 13, 2007)

I am more prone to crushes in chat than on the boards, although there are a few here on the boards who make my pulse quicken for sure...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> What I feel for YOU goes beyond a mere crush. You are the shining star in my life. Marry me, Katy? :wubu:



omg I'm stunned... I always wanted to marry Donny Osmond... I guess in some way a little part of that has just come true!  



Midori said:


> I think I'm crushing on Ruby Ripples ... or erm ... *coughs* do I just post that in public? Crap ... outted again ... ~grumbles~
> 
> All the guys are really great here ... but if I had to be a stalker for someone it'd be Fatlane just cause he'd be so entertaining to stalk. Oooooo :blink:
> 
> ...



Aww this is soooo nice of you, thankyou very much!  What a lovely compliment to me.... *skips away with a big grin on my face* (ok...waddles)


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Awwww, thanks!!!
> 
> That just totally shocked the hell out of me and gave me a HUGE smile on my face.
> 
> You have no idea how much this girl appreciates that, you sweet young thing!




You're more than welcome! :wubu: Glad I can put a smile on that stunning face of yours.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have any crushes here at the moment. There are a few guys here that are cute, though, and if they proved themselves worthy - well... you just never know. :wubu:

Oh, and to the ladies, I highly recommend crushing on Andrew (cactopus on the boards, rumbeard in chat). He's a good guy, and totally crush-worthy. I'm happy to provide references.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope, no crushes...but there are a select number of people I find to be intriguing...


----------



## bigbob10000 (Aug 13, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't have any crushes here at the moment. There are a few guys here that are cute, though, and if they proved themselves worthy - well... you just never know. :wubu:
> 
> Oh, and to the ladies, I highly recommend crushing on Andrew (cactopus on the boards, rumbeard in chat). He's a good guy, and totally crush-worthy. I'm happy to provide references.


 

Hi Ginny,
I'm crushing on you. I'm a little old for you but I think you are a smart good looking woman. Hang in there the right guy will come a long. In the mean time smile and know I think you are wonderful.  


BigBob10000


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, thanks Bob.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright, time to blow the hornet's nest wide open.

Past board-member crushes: SamanthaNY, TheSadieanLinguist (hope I spelled that right...)

Current board-member crushes: Waxwing, This1Yankee


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 14, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Alright, time to blow the hornet's nest wide open.
> 
> Past board-member crushes: SamanthaNY, TheSadieanLinguist (hope I spelled that right...)
> 
> Current board-member crushes: Waxwing, This1Yankee


 

Oh my goodness, thanks SO much. I feel loved!! :wubu:


----------



## GPL (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a crush on Ivy:batting: 
She is my all time fave bbw 

GPL.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Oh my goodness, thanks SO much. I feel loved!! :wubu:


 
*effects an "aww shucks" pose* :blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 14, 2007)

> =TraciJo67;522865]I don't have crushes. Well, not appropriate ones, anyway. I'm happily married and I'd like to stay that way  But there are a few people here who really, really make my day, and pretty much on a daily basis. I love to laugh, and really appreciate people who can convey a remarkable sense of humor in this format (I'm also extremely jealous, because that's nearly impossible for *me* to do, and I'd like to think that I have a decent sense of humor). And I can pretty much count on getting a ginormous laugh from them most of the time. And yeah, I'll name 'em:
> 
> Admiral Snackbar (a class of your own, Sir :smitten
> Ned Sonntag (especially today)
> ...


 I've been avoiding this thread 'cause I used to be a big fish in a small pond of big girls, but lately troops of hunky FAs have entered. Thanks TraciJo!


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 14, 2007)

Can we sign up to be someone's crush? I need some self esteem boosters. LOL


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2007)

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> Can we sign up to be someone's crush? I need some self esteem boosters. LOL



Same here .. for realz.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 14, 2007)

i've got a crush something fierce on a boy from here. fierce. 

turds.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah...I don't know if I would exactly call this a crush, considering I am taken and very much in love with my boyfriend, but there is a certain person that I think is really attractive and very cool to talk to, and I would totally rip their clothes off if I was single and attractive to them...and I would even buy them dinner first! LOL :batting: I'm not saying who though. :blush:


----------



## djewell (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a crush...on mimi :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> i have a crush...on mimi :wubu:



Yay Daniel! Well done. She is a beauty, no?:smitten: Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> i have a crush...on mimi :wubu:



Mimi, You will have to convert to Judaism now honey!  Susannah
Baruch Hashem! 
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

GPL said:


> I have a crush on Ivy:batting:
> She is my all time fave bbw
> 
> GPL.



I thought you loved us all GPL.    :smitten: 
Ivy Is very pretty I guess. 
Susannah


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I thought you loved us all GPL.    :smitten:
> Ivy Is very pretty I guess.
> Susannah



Of Course  
If I had a crush on all of you, it would be impossible for me to keep you all satisfied :blush:


----------



## sobie18 (Aug 15, 2007)

I need to get back to the CONUS....All I can do is crush out here... :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

GPL said:


> Of Course
> If I had a crush on all of you, it would be impossible for me to keep you all satisfied :blush:



You can find a way to love us all though Jeroen, no? You could be Mango's twin brother, player!!! :smitten: 
Shosh


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> You could be Mango's twin brother, player!!! :smitten:
> Shosh



:blush: 
Now that's quite the compliment, since I think Mango is the coolest guy I've ever seen on this site, lol:bow: 

*Blushes*,
GPL.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it's time for group hugs and sloppy kisses for everyone. We need a 1st Annual Dimensions Cuddle Party. Which could then devolve into the 2nd Annual Bastard Devil Children of Dimensions Reunion, and then the 3rd Annual Dimensions Polyamory Daycare and Adult Swinging Extravaganza.

I'm just stumped on what we can use for door prizes: A Dimensions Oven Mitt, or maybe memberships in the Pie of the Month Club. I dunno.

Everything is always better with pie, anyway.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 15, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think it's time for group hugs and sloppy kisses for everyone. We need a 1st Annual Dimensions Cuddle Party. Which could then devolve into the 2nd Annual Bastard Devil Children of Dimensions Reunion, and then the 3rd Annual Dimensions Polyamory Daycare and Adult Swinging Extravaganza.
> 
> I'm just stumped on what we can use for door prizes: A Dimensions Oven Mitt, or maybe memberships in the Pie of the Month Club. I dunno.
> 
> Everything is always better with pie, anyway.




1-800-FLOWERS for EVERYONE!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I'll bite. Does anyone here have a crush on me? 

=Divals


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 15, 2007)

The lucky bums! 

I kinda-sorta got a crush on Ms. Chicklets, if she was not already aware...

Chris :wubu: 



ChickletsBBW said:


> yep.. got a couple of crushes myself
> I'm afriad I've only had a couple of brief messages with them.. but none-the-less.. still a crush


----------



## mimosa (Aug 15, 2007)

You are a sweetheart, Susannah. I think you are beautiful. I try to be open minded about people's beliefs.  





Susannah said:


> Yay Daniel! Well done. She is a beauty, no?:smitten: Susannah





Susannah said:


> Mimi, You will have to convert to Judaism now honey!  Susannah
> Baruch Hashem!
> Susannah


----------



## mimosa (Aug 15, 2007)

djewell said:


> i have a crush...on mimi :wubu:



:blush: wow.:bow: I am honored to be your crush, sweetheart:kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 15, 2007)

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> Can we sign up to be someone's crush? I need some self esteem boosters. LOL



I'm signing up too. =O


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 15, 2007)

I will take you up on that offer, FLW, with pleasure and pride! 

Chris :smitten: 



Famouslastwords said:


> I'm signing up too. =O


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 15, 2007)

Yey, I got a crush!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have 6 crushes because I like a variety  None are attainable so I'm just happy to know them. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2007)

GPL said:


> Of Course
> If I had a crush on all of you, it would be impossible for me to keep you all satisfied :blush:



yeah. you'd actually have to go on a date with one of them.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Aug 15, 2007)

Have to admit to having a bit of a crush on you, Ginny. Smart, independent and cute - what's not to love? 

Klaus :wubu: 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't have any crushes here at the moment. There are a few guys here that are cute, though, and if they proved themselves worthy - well... you just never know. :wubu:
> 
> Oh, and to the ladies, I highly recommend crushing on Andrew (cactopus on the boards, rumbeard in chat). He's a good guy, and totally crush-worthy. I'm happy to provide references.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to say that for the first time in a long time I am pretty much crush-less... :huh: 

Nope, it's not any of you wonderful Dimmers... It's just me and the fact that I am consumed with things elsewhere.

But hey... Ya never know! People have been known to change my mind.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm signing up too. =O



Can you imagine a group of chicks sign up for lustings lol it would end up in a Dims crush bitch fight when some end up with more lustings than others!!

LOL ooooooooh funny bring on the handsome Dims men!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 18, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Can you imagine a group of chicks sign up for lustings lol it would end up in a Dims crush bitch fight when some end up with more lustings than others!!
> 
> LOL ooooooooh funny bring on the handsome Dims men!




That's a crush I wouldn't mind getting in the middle of!

Chris


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2007)

Never2fat4me said:


> That's a crush I wouldn't mind getting in the middle of!
> 
> Chris



Well Ceci is a hottie!! 

I still vow to take my crushes here to the grave.


----------



## thisgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

i'm crushin on schmoopie!!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> i'm crushin on schmoopie!!! :smitten:



Would that be Jerry Seinfeld? 
Shosh


----------



## ripley (Aug 19, 2007)

Yup....had 'em in the past, have 'em now, will most likely have some in the future. Mostly I don't let the crushee know I'm crushin'.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a crush, I have a crush, I have a crush hey hey hey hey...  And I bet you all DON'T know who it is...




( It's, Yankee, Ginny, Manda, Jennifer, Barb, Elle, Ivy, Kellie, Kenzie,Troubadours... yes... I have good taste in chicks. )


----------



## Tina (Aug 19, 2007)

There's not enough room for anything but a mental list. Seriously. But Divals, you are included on it and have been for a good while now, for several reasons!  I had to comment on these two, though:


GPL said:


> I have a crush on Ivy:batting:
> She is my all time fave bbw


I do, too, but in an aunt/niece kinda way. She is a dear young woman, seems like she would be a fun girl that I would have had a blast hanging with half a lifetime ago, and with the cutest expressions ever. I think of her affectionately as Little Ivy (hope you don't hate that, Ivy)


djewell said:


> i have a crush...on mimi :wubu:


Good choice, d. Mims is a real catch. Beautiful inside and out, and just from what I've known of her so far, thoughtful and kind.


----------



## thisgirl (Aug 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Would that be Jerry Seinfeld?
> Shosh


Lol--- not quite-- but i figured my boyfriend the Seinfeld fan, would know exactly who I was talking about when I said it. hehehe


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 19, 2007)

Why yes, I do have a crush on the dimensions forums. =D

*nuzzles teh forum*


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

Never2fat4me said:


> That's a crush I wouldn't mind getting in the middle of!
> 
> Chris



Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrin there chris ... remember to put on your best undercrackers to impress da laaaaaaaydeez!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well Ceci is a hottie!!
> 
> I still vow to take my crushes here to the grave.



Ere Susannah confirm to me ... are you on my payrole?!!

lol

Ooooooh and yesterday I came across a splendid specimen of manhood on the site ... and I thought I was a crush free zone!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Ere Susannah confirm to me ... are you on my payrole?!!
> 
> lol
> 
> Ooooooh and yesterday I came across a splendid specimen of manhood on the site ... and I thought I was a crush free zone!




There are several splendid gentlemen here love!!!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> There are several splendid gentlemen here love!!!



Well, as with everything 'each to their own' I will indeed keep everything peeled to see if they float my boat better than my singular crush here on Dims ... now come on boooooooooooys come to Mama!!

CeCe - fancies a squizz!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 19, 2007)

I would like to be a crush object! That would be fun.

I always have a few around here. I hope they're getting beneficial waves of fan-girl affection  --


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, I officially have a dims crush that leaves me tongue-tied...like, I wanna say stuff to impress this person, but when I encounter a thread wherein said person is active (and so more likely to read it), I can think of nothing to say.  

Oh well....I'll just enjoy that fluttery feelin' when I encounter a post by my crushee...:wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Aug 20, 2007)

What lo these eight years of Dimstering; many have been the crushes. Verily, sooth....one, I am still following through Live Journal with bated breath, but she is a woman of distance and vast distances. One has abandoned me due to a silly misunderstanding in the heat of cyber-passione! I believe that it was the Elvis impersonators that through her off, elstwise we would have set Vegas on fire by now. Then there are those still active in the arts, particularly OPERA...ahem! The problem is that I am stuck in this miserable hell-hole of a deserted desert-gulch cow-town called "San Francisco." Even as I peer out from the hills of Daly City toward the towers of downtown, I sense the pulsing life of the City, the watchful gaze of Sutro Tower, spreading a constant glow of radiation and radio waves...the quiet majesty of Mount Davidson, my magickal home in the City, the Moon and Venus locking horns above in the eldritch and infinite stellar depths...Dims crushes, there are several, but that woman at the New Montgomery Starbucks...ohhhhhhh my! She has eyes like fire and _the passione'_! Avec! Unfortunately, she also has a boyfriend and I am rather, gulp, older. Sigh.:shocked: SO, I remain the designated Fat Holy Man of Dims! AHA! 

View attachment eldermech_grey2.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 20, 2007)

An old crush I was over has been reactivated. I blame someone. Not myself.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, Barb. I'll try not to be so tempting in the future. :batting:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 20, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, Barb. I'll try not to be so tempting in the future. :batting:


Don't play coy. You knew *exactly* what you were doing, sending me those so-called candid pictures.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 20, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Okay, I officially have a dims crush that leaves me tongue-tied...like, I wanna say stuff to impress this person, but when I encounter a thread wherein said person is active (and so more likely to read it), I can think of nothing to say.
> 
> Oh well....I'll just enjoy that fluttery feelin' when I encounter a post by my crushee...:wubu:



I've totally been there.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have an entirely NEW crush...and the crushee reciprocates it completely!!! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Tad (Aug 20, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I've totally been there.



Me too!

-Ed


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

:wubu: Why yes I do have a crush - several in fact:wubu: 

Some men - some women.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 20, 2007)

is it bad that i want to know who everyone's crushes are?

i'm not nosey!!! just...inquisitive?

haha


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> is it bad that i want to know who everyone's crushes are?
> 
> i'm not nosey!!! just...inquisitive?
> 
> haha



you and me both. this anonymous stuff is a mite irritating


----------



## Canonista (Aug 20, 2007)

There is one who TOTALLY justifies the use of this animated .gif, but I'm not saying who.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a crush on a web-model...:blush: 

She's about my age...incredibly sexy...pear-shaped...incredibly confident...and she's Canadian. I'll give you three guesses who it is.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 21, 2007)

There should be a Dims fundraiser whereby everyone reveals these crushes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> is it bad that i want to know who everyone's crushes are?
> 
> i'm not nosey!!! just...inquisitive?
> 
> haha



You were on my whited out list from my post love.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You were on my whited out list from my post love.



:batting: 

how YOU doin'?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> :batting:
> 
> how YOU doin'?



*blushes* Man that works every time!


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 22, 2007)

I did some of that "crushin'" that you all speak of. I was sued for the hospital bills regarding some rib breakage and I vowed never to have a crush again


----------



## ripley (Aug 23, 2007)

Got a BAD one. 





Wish I could kick it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I have one. D'oh!

=Divals


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2007)

Divals said:


> Nope. There's no point to it.
> 
> =Divals



Famous last words perhaps Divals?  Good luck with it cookie.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> Got a BAD one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know about crushes anymore. But there is someone here that I would like to get to know better. :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I don't know about crushes anymore. But there is someone here that I would like to get to know better. :batting:





I'm so flattered! Want my number? :batting:


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2007)

Crushes are a good thing.. get the blood pumping  

:x


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> Got a BAD one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Usually when I get a BAD crush it's actually a lust, and that's truly bad. The only effective way I've found to knock off lusts is to find someone who can shove the fact it's bad in my face. To that end, I've even gone to people's older siblings to end them (the lustings, mind you).


----------



## mimosa (Aug 24, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'm so flattered! Want my number? :batting:



So sweet. Sorry, only into guys.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Mini (Aug 24, 2007)

Crushes? Yes. Many. None of which will ever be revealed or returned.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

mimosa said:


> So sweet. Sorry, only into guys.  Have a nice day.



 what!?!?! :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2007)

mimosa said:


> So sweet. Sorry, only into guys.  Have a nice day.



Ha Ha me too Mimi! Chicks can't get loved up by me!! Shosh


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's to the lesbian crushes of Dimensions! Unrequited and otherwise...


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Here's to the lesbian crushes of Dimensions! Unrequited and otherwise...



Lesbian crushes are hawt! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Lesbian crushes are hawt! :wubu:



Not hating on lady love! I just prefer gentlemen. They make my boat float.:smitten: Susannah


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 25, 2007)

*recalls the time he got to develop a roll of film with hot chicks kissing and stuff in various states of undress*
.
.
.
.
.
.
*eyes glaze over*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Famous last words perhaps Divals?  Good luck with it cookie.



What? Divals has a crush on me? :wubu: 

Just kidding.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> What? Divals has a crush on me? :wubu:
> 
> Just kidding.



Well you are gorgeous, so yes! Probably.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 25, 2007)

Awww now I have a crush on Susannah.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww now I have a crush on Susannah.



Now now!!! I am a guy's girl!  Thanks for the compliment though. if I was thinking of jumping the fence you would be a pretty attractive oasis on the other side.  
Shosh


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 25, 2007)

Ain't tellin'.

...but you *are* beautiful 

=Divals


----------



## mimosa (Aug 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Not hating on lady love! I just prefer gentlemen. They make my boat float.:smitten: Susannah



I agree with you, Susannah. Plus Men are just....yummy.:eat2::smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I agree with you, Susannah. Plus Men are just....yummy.:eat2::smitten:



And How!!!!:smitten: :wubu: 
The guys have the paysite board. Can we have a Men Of Dims 2008 Calender? Any volunteers to model all the different months?:smitten: 
Shosh


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh no! I like men, I love men.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no! I like men, I love men.



Ha! So do we. I am sure many guys here would like you also Famous.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 25, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *recalls the time he got to develop a roll of film with hot chicks kissing and stuff in various states of undress*
> .
> .
> .
> ...




*recalls the time she read about Forgotten Futures developing a roll of film with hot chicks kissing and stuff in various states of undress*
.
.
.
.
.
.
*eyes glaze over*


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an innocuous girl crush on someone here...it is purely based on thinking she is the cutest little thing in the world...I haven't even read much of what she posts, it's just that she is in so many pictures and I feel all Auntie and want to pinch her cheeks and say..."Aren't you darling!" and then put her hair in pigtails, and play barbies with her. You know 'normal' stuff. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Lady at Large said:


> I have an innocuous girl crush on someone here...it is purely based on thinking she is the cutest little thing in the world...I haven't even read much of what she posts, it's just that she is in so many pictures and I feel all Auntie and want to pinch her cheeks and say..."Aren't you darling!" and then put her hair in pigtails, and play barbies with her. You know 'normal' stuff. :doh:



Okey Dokes! you will have to put that one in a different crush category though I reckon, Don't know what though.

Good on ya.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 25, 2007)

I am a Dimensions crush.


:blush: :wubu:


----------



## ripley (Aug 25, 2007)

mel said:


> Crushes are a good thing.. get the blood pumping
> 
> :x



Didn't say _crushes_ were bad; just that I had it bad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a crush here.:smitten: She knows who she is, too.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd prefer the Orange Crush, but I would NEVER EVER complain were my Dims crush to bring it to me. I'd share.

Let's just face it. Everyone on Dims is a crush. :happy:


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Okey Dokes! you will have to put that one in a different crush category though I reckon, Don't know what though.
> 
> Good on ya.



I know, I know...I am just not in the market for unrequited internet love. I'm sure once I get to know the gents here a little better, I will be grinning like a rabid hyena about one of them at some point. (maybe)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Ha! So do we. I am sure many guys here would like you also Famous.



I do! I do!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> And How!!!!:smitten: :wubu:
> The guys have the paysite board. Can we have a Men Of Dims 2008 Calender? Any volunteers to model all the different months?:smitten:
> Shosh



All right. Since you twisted my arm.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> All right. Since you twisted my arm.



Very nice. You get to pick the month you want to be. :smitten: 
Shosh


----------



## cazagordas (Aug 26, 2007)

yep I've had a couple of crushes...
they were good while they lasted! :wubu:

I guess they know who they are... I'm not telling names!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 26, 2007)

I wanted to post about someone that made me smile. He is very sweet. :wubu You know who you are. )


----------



## GPL (Aug 26, 2007)

Well Famouslastwords, you are so pretty:wubu: 
I can believe anyone could have a crush on you:smitten: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Never2fat4me said:


> I do! I do!
> 
> Chris :wubu:



Told you so famous. Shosh


----------



## mel (Aug 26, 2007)

ripley said:


> Didn't say _crushes_ were bad; just that I had it bad.



Ohh I hear ya.. the good crushes make ya have it bad  lol


----------



## gypsy (Aug 27, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I have a crush on a web-model...:blush:
> 
> She's about my age...incredibly sexy...pear-shaped...incredibly confident...and she's Canadian. I'll give you three guesses who it is.



I'd say it was me...but I'm not a web model. Or your age. I think. 

:sigh: and :argh:


----------



## gypsy (Aug 27, 2007)

I add new crushes weekly...both on men and women.

Some know of my crushes. Most don't.

For now, I will simply sit back in the corner and wait for Mellie to feel me up like she always does when I am ruminating on life, the universe, and beyond.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 27, 2007)

gypsy said:


> I add new crushes weekly...both on men and women.
> 
> Some know of my crushes. Most don't.
> 
> For now, I will simply sit back in the corner and wait for Mellie to feel me up like she always does when I am ruminating on life, the universe, and beyond.




*busy feeling Dee up* huh? wha? duh? :huh:


----------



## Obesus (Aug 28, 2007)

I forgot one....someone on the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends!" thread, but as much as I adore and worship Buffie, it is not her. My lips are sealed! AHA!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2007)

*pathetic and shameless plea begins*

Will someone PLEASE have a crush on me? Please? I'll make you cookies and stuff and junk, 'k?

*pathetic and shameless plea ends*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> *pathetic and shameless plea begins*
> 
> Will someone PLEASE have a crush on me? Please? I'll make you cookies and stuff and junk, 'k?
> 
> *pathetic and shameless plea ends*


Well, I *think* I noticed you were pretty but it was hard to tell through all the shininess in that other thread >_>


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Well, I *think* I noticed you were pretty but it was hard to tell through all the shininess in that other thread >_>



I have a pic of me in my signature...am I pretty? :batting:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2007)

Yesh.  See? Much better - now I don't worry about going blind looking at your pics. 

or do I?

no, I don't.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Yesh.  See? Much better - now I don't worry about going blind looking at your pics.
> 
> or do I?
> 
> no, I don't.



Well...they DO say that guys can go blind from ummmm...ya know uhhhhh.......reading invisible text


----------



## Midori (Aug 28, 2007)

_Though others are reticient to acknowledge it ... I am totally crushable, squishable, squeezeable, squashable, compressable, huggable, crumpleable, mashable, smashable, pressable ...

~laughs and shrugs~ what can I say????? I'm a big girl!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Yesh.  See? Much better - now I don't worry about going blind looking at your pics.
> 
> or do I?
> 
> no, I don't.



What is this Jason? I thought you had a crush on me!!  You are not my angel anymore, my angel!!!!  

( Don't let the door hit you on your ass on the way out!)

Shoshie


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 28, 2007)

whew...I just realize this morning that I haven't thought about my crush for a while...which I think means my crush is officially gotten over! Thank goodness, I hated that awkward I-dunno-wut-2-say feeling!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2007)

I also have a crush on Miss Stacie!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 28, 2007)

*& YES Mellie you're 1 of them but doubt I'm a crushee for anyone....I'm just not that kewl or interesting.*


----------



## Im me (Aug 28, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I have an entirely NEW crush...and the crushee reciprocates it completely!!! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:



wouldn't be me now would it?  *kisses his Mellie*


----------



## mimosa (Aug 28, 2007)

Jason, if you want to be a player, do it right! You are SO f---king up your game.:doh: 





Wagimawr said:


> Yesh.  See? Much better - now I don't worry about going blind looking at your pics.
> 
> or do I?
> 
> no, I don't.





Susannah said:


> What is this Jason? I thought you had a crush on me!!  You are not my angel anymore, my angel!!!!
> 
> ( Don't let the door hit you on your ass on the way out!)
> 
> Shoshie


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2007)

Im me said:


> wouldn't be me now would it?  *kisses his Mellie*




Ya know...I think it just might be you indeed :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 28, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I did some of that "crushin'" that you all speak of. I was sued for the hospital bills regarding some rib breakage and I vowed never to have a crush again


 I got a great hug from the glamorous and powerful Obstreperous Ms J in NYC at the beginning of the year... no damage except for the difficulty in thinking about anything else since...


----------



## mel (Aug 28, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I can't stand crushes. I am waiting for my current one to die.
> 
> The feelings, I mean, not the girl!



hehe.. that was cute !


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Jason, if you want to be a player, do it right! You are SO f---king up your game.:doh:



Yeah and if he thinks he is gonna hear my sexy accent down the phone again from Australia he better think again.   

Now run that up the bloody flagpole and see if it flies!!! 

Shosh


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2007)

There are so many wonderful guys to have crushes on here. Why limit oneself I say. Shosh


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 31, 2007)

In light of the whole "in for a penny, in for a pound" aspect, and the fact that a married man can look if he doesn't touch, I just want to say I am crushing on all you ladies. Well, except for maybe you. And You. Haven't made my mind up about yew yet, either. 

The ladies of this board make my day with their words, images and general acceptance of a bunch of goofy simians we men end up acting like most of the time. You guys are pretty cool, too, but I don't associate you with hot tubs and mimosas quite yet. I think we can all just sit around, watch action flicks, read comics, critique porn and punch each other in the arm a few times.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 31, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> In light of the whole "in for a penny, in for a pound" aspect, and the fact that a married man can look if he doesn't touch, I just want to say I am crushing on all you ladies. Well, except for maybe you. And You. Haven't made my mind up about yew yet, either.
> 
> The ladies of this board make my day with their words, images and general acceptance of a bunch of goofy simians we men end up acting like most of the time. You guys are pretty cool, too, but I don't associate you with hot tubs and mimosas quite yet. I think we can all just sit around, watch action flicks, read comics, critique porn and punch each other in the arm a few times.



You are an angel Snacky. :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 31, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> In light of the whole "in for a penny, in for a pound" aspect, and the fact that a married man can look if he doesn't touch, I just want to say I am crushing on all you ladies. Well, except for maybe you. And You. Haven't made my mind up about yew yet, either.
> 
> The ladies of this board make my day with their words, images and general acceptance of a bunch of goofy simians we men end up acting like most of the time. You guys are pretty cool, too, but I don't associate you with hot tubs and mimosas quite yet. I think we can all just sit around, watch action flicks, read comics, critique porn and punch each other in the arm a few times.



 A.S. you are a sweetie.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 7, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I am a Dimensions crush.
> 
> 
> :blush: :wubu:



I meant "have" not "am." Talk about Freudian slip.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2007)

ok yes, i have two.

NOW GET OFF MY FRIGGIN BACK.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 10, 2007)

I have several dims crushes. The only one that I will identify publicly is my own tushy. :smitten:


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'm actually withdrawing more and more from the real world. ...I was wondering why I'm becoming so addicted to Dims and I realised that it's because I never get the opportunity to talk to a community of people who find beauty in the same curious places as me. 

How can one not have crushes!???! I have never seen so many truly beautiful people in my life - sensitive, smart, and stunning...

I was always kind of scared of admitting what I found beautiful till I found this site. A myriad of moronic magazines prescribes and defines beauty for the even more moronic masses. Even though people say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, how many here have had their tastes remarked badly upon? 

I love this site. For the first time ever I can say THIS is what I find beautiful. And it's so refreshing. It's safe to say I have a few crushes too!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

i do! i do! anyone want to venture a guess?!?!?!? :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> i do! i do! anyone want to venture a guess?!?!?!? :wubu:



Mr G!!!!!!


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 11, 2007)

Crush?

Uh, I dunno! O.O :blush:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 11, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> Mr G!!!!!!




who is mr. g? ::baffled::


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> who is mr. g? ::baffled::



umm..ok..I'm wrong lol. I only see him in chat, now that i think about it


----------



## butch (Sep 11, 2007)

This may be odd to say, but I'm crush free right now and it feels really good. Not that the people I crushed on in the past were/are bad people, but I realised that I need to focus my energies elsewhere, and I actually enjoy Dims more when I'm not hung up on crushing on someone or craving someone's friendship/attention/hot sex.

Believe me, there are a lot of very crush worthy objects at this place. And, as contradictory as it may sound, that includes me, too, dammit.


----------



## samestar (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a couple crushes here. One super serious one. She knows who she is! :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 11, 2007)

wow SS. I think I may know who your crush may be. But I am not telling. All I know It is not me.


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

I got several to be honest, but 3 are taken two aren't interested and the last 2 I jsut have never talked to, so yeah, 7 altogether but none I got a chance with...


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

butch said:


> This may be odd to say, but I'm crush free right now and it feels really good. Not that the people I crushed on in the past were/are bad people, but I realised that I need to focus my energies elsewhere, and I actually enjoy Dims more when I'm not hung up on crushing on someone or craving someone's friendship/attention/hot sex.
> 
> Believe me, there are a lot of very crush worthy objects at this place. And, as contradictory as it may sound, that includes me, too, dammit.



That makes total sense and you are probably smarter than the rest of us! LOL


----------



## mimosa (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I agree with B too.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 11, 2007)

ok yes, definitely two. i was lying yesterday, i only had one, but i *really* have two now.

SO GET OFF MY EFFING BACK, GOSH.


----------



## ripley (Sep 11, 2007)

I kicked the one that was kicking my ass, so I'm up for new crushees!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww there is huge plethora of genuinely attractive women on this board, so hard to choose! I'm all apprehensive about dating on teh internetz so I may not pursue anyone, but I'll be more than glad to let them all know how beautiful they are!

*WINK*


----------



## vermillion (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if it's classified as a crush since i have never talked to him but i saw mango around a few times at the bash and I thought he was pretty cute...


----------



## samestar (Sep 12, 2007)

mimosa said:


> wow SS. I think I may know who your crush may be. But I am not telling. All I know It is not me.



Really? I don't hide it well?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 12, 2007)

i am loud and i am proud to say that i have a crush on ALL MY DIMS GIRLS!!!! 

(if you have met me in the flesh, then i know you totally understand)



the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

<< officially overwhelmed with 2 DIMS crushes!


----------



## Aurora1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya know having a crush is so much easier than getting the real thing...becareful what you wish for peoplez..you never know when you just might get it!!! :kiss2:


----------



## butch (Sep 12, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> i am loud and i am proud to say that i have a crush on ALL MY DIMS GIRLS!!!!
> 
> (if you have met me in the flesh, then i know you totally understand)
> 
> ...



Believe me, a lipmixgirl crush is worth it, and it's been too long since I had me some lipmixgirl action.


----------



## Dark Saint (Sep 12, 2007)

to be honest I dont think i have a crush, but rather several crushes. After all there is a lot of very beautiful women in dim chat so its so very hard to say that I have a singular crush on any one. But saying that there is 2 or 3 that I do find very alluring and I always look out for them  Does that make me a bad or mad person...


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

....an irresistable longing and soul-deep hoping against hope that the heimarmenos of the Cosmos might move the very stars of the heavens to favor me in my desires....I hold the candle bright against the winds of fate...and live my daily life in a pale imitation of Life itself and the grand designs of the Great Architect of the Universe....the rapproachment, I fear, is long in the coming and short in the realization, but there is HOPE! Yes! AHA! :bow: There is Magick afoot! AHA! 

View attachment lemurians4.jpg


----------



## gypsy (Sep 19, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....an irresistable longing and soul-deep hoping against hope that the heimarmenos of the Cosmos might move the very stars of the heavens to favor me in my desires....I hold the candle bright against the winds of fate...and live my daily life in a pale imitation of Life itself and the grand designs of the Great Architect of the Universe....the rapproachment, I fear, is long in the coming and short in the realization, but there is HOPE! Yes! AHA! :bow: There is Magick afoot! AHA!



So... that's an affirmative? *scratches head*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 19, 2007)

Is this dinner ... a nice stew perhaps? tell me what you're cooking! 

View attachment obesus.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2007)

You have divined the innermost Mysteries of the Sanctum....there is an one on these boards after whom I pine and act the loon in my nightly lunar invocations and venusian rituals....yet fate has trapped me in this accursed hellhole of a City and she lives a modest 3,500 miles away...I am told that our fiscal department will finally cough up our raises in the middle of October and perchance a research trip for the Institute might be appropriate for there are architectures to study back East way. After I can recoup a bit of having lived from check to check for a decade in the nonprofit world, this just might be possible! AHA! :shocked: Of course, there is the perennial problem of my being a white-bearded ancient of days....but I am told that certain alchemical preparations and essential saltes can be beneficial in that regard! AHA! Yes!  Until then, I wear the green, dove grey and silver of lady Venus in hope abundant whilst I play inspiring musics upon the mighty Casio!
Actually, that is a brown Monk's habit, Franciscan specifically, appropriate to my City, but think of it as green, dove grey and silver....mmmk? 



gypsy said:


> So... that's an affirmative? *scratches head*



View attachment scarab live.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, your quick eyes have spotted the pasta pot sacred to the Mysteries of the Ordo Cerealia Obesus Magna...and that pasta pot is used with deep and profound reverence to attain the altered state of awareness that we speak of in hushed tones as "le gluttonage du gloire'" These are Mysteries that I know you understand and in this way is the Light spread from one to the other! :bow: Generally, I use an alchemical mass of angel hair pasta soaked in jalapeno dresssing! Muy caliente'! 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Is this dinner ... a nice stew perhaps? tell me what you're cooking!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 2 new crushes...most disconcerting. I shall endeavor to get over them posthaste. kthnxbai


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> You have divined the innermost Mysteries of the Sanctum....there is an one on these boards after whom I pine and act the loon in my nightly lunar invocations and venusian rituals....yet fate has trapped me in this accursed hellhole of a City and she lives a modest 3,500 miles away...I am told that our fiscal department will finally cough up our raises in the middle of October and perchance a research trip for the Institute might be appropriate for there are architectures to study back East way. After I can recoup a bit of having lived from check to check for a decade in the nonprofit world, this just might be possible! AHA! :shocked: Of course, there is the perennial problem of my being a white-bearded ancient of days....but I am told that certain alchemical preparations and essential saltes can be beneficial in that regard! AHA! Yes!  Until then, I wear the green, dove grey and silver of lady Venus in hope abundant whilst I play inspiring musics upon the mighty Casio!
> Actually, that is a brown Monk's habit, Franciscan specifically, appropriate to my City, but think of it as green, dove grey and silver....mmmk?


dear god, obie, your spellcheck must HATE you.


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 20, 2007)

well, i'm fairly new to the Dimensions board, BUT, there are PLENTY of crush worthy ladies here!!! and...i'm also volunteering to be anyones crush...lol...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> well, i'm fairly new to the Dimensions board, BUT, there are PLENTY of crush worthy ladies here!!! and...i'm also volunteering to be anyones crush...lol...



* All the ladies rush Diggy*!:smitten: :wubu:  

Shoshie


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> well, i'm fairly new to the Dimensions board, BUT, there are PLENTY of crush worthy ladies here!!! and...i'm also volunteering to be anyones crush...lol...



Um, where can I take my number? Lovin' the hot dad feel.


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Um, where can I take my number? Lovin' the hot dad feel.



right? I was lookin' and thinkin' the same thing.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> right? I was lookin' and thinkin' the same thing.



Yes well Diggy, Gangstadawg, and Jon. Hello! Triple threat! Very nice indeed.:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 20, 2007)

I have two. O woe is me. Too much man for me to handle alone.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 20, 2007)

still two.

doot.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 20, 2007)

I have some! I have some. Some of them might surprised to know so.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Y
> Actually, that is a brown Monk's habit, Franciscan specifically, appropriate to my City, but think of it as green, dove grey and silver....mmmk?



Oh.. ok. I thought you might have been doing a reenactment of Obi-Wan preparing for his recital. 

So who's your crush on... in 10 words or less?


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

....I'd like an order of Deep Fried Crushes with a side of fries, please.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 20, 2007)

Now I have 3 crushes cuz Soup is hawt.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 21, 2007)

....the methods of the Spanish Inquisition have been successful and I am going to just tell you in plain language, no longer guarded about by flim-flammery....it is, of course, *Miss Lilly*...and she is vaguely aware of my thoughts and passions on the matter, but again, the very spacetime continuum would have to bend......saaaaay....I will bet if I work on that invocation in the Pseudonomicon....YES! There might just be a ghost of a chance! 



gypsy said:


> Oh.. ok. I thought you might have been doing a reenactment of Obi-Wan preparing for his recital.
> 
> So who's your crush on... in 10 words or less?



View attachment UC%20Bluet.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 21, 2007)

...it is true that the spell checker has been specially trained in portmanteauese, falsch-Latin and hoch-spanisch, along with several specialized scientific languages and art historical dialects, but it absolutely balks when I try to enter the Grey Alien sequential thought symbols...mistakes them for Coinae Greek every single blessed time!  That is what I get for using a weak godlike AI for the damn thing!  



Jes said:


> dear god, obie, your spell check must HATE you.



View attachment 240x320dfs.jpg


----------



## gypsy (Sep 21, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....the methods of the Spanish Inquisition have been successful and I am going to just tell you in plain language, no longer guarded about by flim-flammery....it is, of course, *Miss Lilly*...and she is vaguely aware of my thoughts and passions on the matter, but again, the very spacetime continuum would have to bend......saaaaay....I will bet if I work on that invocation in the Pseudonomicon....YES! There might just be a ghost of a chance!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 21, 2007)

gypsy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!


 They have a fanatical crush on the Pope.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like there is a new Big Man on Campus here.  Al, I believe you're gonna have a few takers for that volunteer position.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2007)

I have zero crushes right now. I miss having crushes.

Applications for object of my affections are being taken right over here --->


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 21, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have zero crushes right now. I miss having crushes.
> 
> Applications for object of my affections are being taken right over here --->



I take it girls can't apply?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2007)

You're always welcome to apply, Miss Thang.  :wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 22, 2007)

....that since I am a raving gnostic heresiarch, that they just might show up some day! I am really hoping they don't bring THE COMFY CHAIR, though..don't know if I could handle that one!  



gypsy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!



View attachment post-7-71517-Monty_Python_Spanish_Inquisition.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2007)

Obesus I think I have a crush on you mate! You have the best username at Dims and you live in San Francisco, which is one of my fave cities in America.

Shoshie


----------



## BigGirlsOnly (Sep 23, 2007)

I must admit..I am crushing on Sasha..She is looking as beautiful as ever these days


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone crush on ME...or I'll accuse y'all of being "cliques" and storm out of this thread.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Someone crush on ME...or I'll accuse y'all of being "cliques" and storm out of this thread.



Hey I don't have a crush on you but I love your sense of humor. You are a classic. 
Susannah


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey I don't have a crush on you but I love your sense of humor. You are a classic.
> Susannah




Good enough for me....I'm easily pleased. :wubu:


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Looks like there is a new Big Man on Campus here.  Al, I believe you're gonna have a few takers for that volunteer position.




ur too kind Tina...but, hopefully ur right on target!! lol...


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 23, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I also have a crush on Miss Stacie!




I'm utterly stunned. Matt, thank you so much, you've just made my day. I was just strolling through and found this, so I apologize for not responding sooner.

Thank you, so very much. What a sweetheart you are!

Hugs,
Stacie


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> ur too kind Tina...but, hopefully ur right on target!! lol...


Just honest, Al. Great profile pic.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 24, 2007)

Bless you! You are emminently crush-able yourself and I will NOT mention my utter and appalling *weakness* for dark-eyed brunettes...no, I shan't...oh, my ex-wife is such an one and our spiritual and friendship connection is still like a rock! Say, did I mention her name is _Suzanne_! AHA!
Dark-eyed, brunette vixens.....ooooooh.......YES! I shall snap back out of the trance there! Oh....Melbourne, Australia...now, that is interesting! We are practically Pacific Rim, neighbors there! :smitten: :bow: Do pop over for Capuccino some time!  



Susannah said:


> Obesus I think I have a crush on you mate! You have the best username at Dims and you live in San Francisco, which is one of my fave cities in America.
> 
> Shoshie


----------



## Obesus (Sep 24, 2007)

I am most happy to be crushing on you! Errr.....uhhhhh....I mean, I am most happy to be _having crush _on you! YES! Much, much better! Since you are a CA personnage as well and less than 1,000 bajilliondy miles away, I am also happy to say "Hey there, neighbor!" 
I certainly do not want any "storming" out of the thread when there are delicious Cappucino coffee beverages to be had! :smitten: 




CAMellie said:


> Someone crush on ME...or I'll accuse y'all of being "cliques" and storm out of this thread.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I am most happy to be crushing on you! Errr.....uhhhhh....I mean, I am most happy to be _having crush _on you! YES! Much, much better! Since you are a CA personnage as well and less than 1,000 bajilliondy miles away, I am also happy to say "Hey there, neighbor!"
> I certainly do not want any "storming" out of the thread when there are delicious Cappucino coffee beverages to be had! :smitten:




The crush is definitely reciprocated, oh wise one! :wubu: Greetings and salutations to you from here in Sacramento. *waves*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, Not a Dims Crush and I know I am decades too late, and he is no longer with us, but I do think I would have had a huge crush on RFK.:smitten: 
My sister and I are obsessed with the Kennedys. She is a JFK girl and I am Bobby all the way.:wubu: 
American Royalty. 
Shoshana


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Bless you! You are emminently crush-able yourself and I will NOT mention my utter and appalling *weakness* for dark-eyed brunettes...no, I shan't...oh, my ex-wife is such an one and our spiritual and friendship connection is still like a rock! Say, did I mention her name is _Suzanne_! AHA!
> Dark-eyed, brunette vixens.....ooooooh.......YES! I shall snap back out of the trance there! Oh....Melbourne, Australia...now, that is interesting! We are practically Pacific Rim, neighbors there! :smitten: :bow: Do pop over for Capuccino some time!




Yay! Dark eyed brunettes win the day for a change. When I was younger I always thought society's standard of beauty was blue eyes, blond hair etc. Interesting, because my Daddy has sky blue eyes and my mum has the very dark brown eyes. I guess that brown is dominant.

Susannah


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just honest, Al. Great profile pic.





thank u again, miss Tina, ur too sweet!!!:bow:


----------



## gypsy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Just honest, Al. Great profile pic.



I agree, Tina.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Al, you say that you are into DVDs. What kinds of movies do you like? I'm a movie fanatic myself and it's impossible to choose favorites without making a huge list.


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 24, 2007)

gypsy said:


> I agree, Tina.




awww...u guys r too nice!! ty...


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Al, you say that you are into DVDs. What kinds of movies do you like? I'm a movie fanatic myself and it's impossible to choose favorites without making a huge list.




u r very right!! i have 8 million "favorite" movies, lol...i love horror, first and foremost, mystery and suspense (whodunits...i always guess wrong, lol...so much for my detective career), action, comedy...its never ending!! i think though, if i HAD to pick ONE movie as an all time favorite...i would have to say...(drum roll, please)...The Godfather!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2007)

i've had a crush on a little brown nut here for a minute...i think he must know who he is.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh, that is one of my faves, too. Along with Goodfellas (I tend to like mob movies). I guess I'm derailing, so I'll stop now, but I'm right there with you on horror and particularly zombie movies.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, that is one of my faves, too. Along with Goodfellas (I tend to like mob movies). I guess I'm derailing, so I'll stop now, but I'm right there with you on horror and particularly zombie movies.



Tina is crushing on Diggy!  I don't reckon your hub will mind. It's Juz a Dims crush. 

Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Now, now, Shoshie.


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, that is one of my faves, too. Along with Goodfellas (I tend to like mob movies). I guess I'm derailing, so I'll stop now, but I'm right there with you on horror and particularly zombie movies.



yea, lol...we are off the topic, but feel free to talk about movies anytime..yea, Goodfellas is great too! and zombies!!!! ur really talkin' my language now! George Romero for president!!! lol...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 24, 2007)

Someone revealed to me in chat today that they have an innocent crush on me after I squealed at them in a PM.






We were discussing the movie _Deliverance_. Why else would I squeal at someone?


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Al, come on over here.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2007)

For all the pretty ladies out there.... All yur crush r belong to meh!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Someone revealed to me in chat today that they have an innocent crush on me after I squealed at them in a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*giggle...snicker...snort...guffaw...oh and chortle*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2007)

Well i most certainly think i have a huge one after this weekend...a few maybe...sooooo many hot womens and mens there  lol


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> For all the pretty ladies out there.... All yur crush r belong to meh!





Pfffft...not NOW! You changed your sig line and dropped GIR.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2007)

I wasn't worthy of the GIRness... Though I did have tacos tonight... LoL


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I wasn't worthy of the GIRness... Though I did have tacos tonight... LoL




I love tacos...I love them gooooood. Gimmie!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

I have something that I THOUGHT was a crush...but seems to be very rapidly turning into something else...and I'm happy.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think I post enough to have any crushes around here, but theres some seriously cute boys in these parts. 


Seriously.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok this is gonna sound crazy, but, why in the hell would you people post "yes, I have a crush" and not name names. This is like "I have the cure for cancer, but I am not telling." Fecking retarded.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 28, 2007)

Bravo.

It's very middleschoolish, isn't it? "S/he's cute - but don't tell anyone!"


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

You both are weenies...I have a crush on BRAD! ok? happy? jeez! Weenies!


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 29, 2007)

Now with that said, you can all come out of the closet and name me as your crush. If not, I am gonna put a stop payment on all of your checks!!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Now with that said, you can all come out of the closet and name me as your crush. If not, I am gonna put a stop payment on all of your checks!!



I was hoping it wouldn't come to this *shakes head*

Lisa, I have a crush on you.

(Will it be the agreed-upon 50 bucks now?)


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> You both are weenies...I have a crush on BRAD! ok? happy? jeez! Weenies!



Do tell! Where'd you meet him... where's he live... how much money does he make a year...


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 29, 2007)

gypsy said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't come to this *shakes head*
> 
> Lisa, I have a crush on you.
> 
> (Will it be the agreed-upon 50 bucks now?)



hell no!! you will get 25 dollars and not a penny more, just because I had to tell you to have a crush on me.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha, just saw this board...
I've been here a grand total of about two days, but I don't know anyone well enough to have a crush. However, I have seen several absolutely beatuful women here, so get back to me a little later


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> hell no!! you will get 25 dollars and not a penny more, just because I had to tell you to have a crush on me.



*whispers* _
did you take a look at the stalker thread?_


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, just saw this board...
> I've been here a grand total of about two days, but I don't know anyone well enough to have a crush. However, I have seen several absolutely beatuful women here, so get back to me a little later



You get five more days. Then 'fess up.


----------



## brad (Sep 29, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> You both are weenies...I have a crush on BRAD! ok? happy? jeez! Weenies!



:blush: The crush is mutual my sweet :smitten:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

ok yeah..that crush i had...crushed...the guy turned out to be a complete dick...guess i should have expected that from a guy who goes to dances....no offense to the good ones who do...


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

brad said:


> :blush: The crush is mutual my sweet :smitten:



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

THAT Brad!

Brad and Mellie sittin' in a tree...


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, just saw this board...
> I've been here a grand total of about two days, but I don't know anyone well enough to have a crush. However, I have seen several absolutely beatuful women here, so get back to me a little later


Welcome, madhatter.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you thank you. Wait, five days? I've got a huge exam in five days! I'll be lucky if I see the sun before then! End of grad school rant, bleh.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 29, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Thank you thank you. Wait, five days? I've got a huge exam in five days! I'll be lucky if I see the sun before then! End of grad school rant, bleh.



Yes... 

For a total of...

*whispers a la The Ring*...

_seven days_


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I might be able to work with seven days...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

brad said:


> :blush: The crush is mutual my sweet :smitten:




*pounces on Brad and kisses him all over his face*:kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 29, 2007)

ok...after careful thought...my Dims crush is...since we're naming names, (in alphabetical order...lol) Anna, Mimosa, Rowan, Sasha, Soupersoup, Susannah, and Tina...is that allowed??


----------



## supersoup (Sep 29, 2007)

*falls over*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 29, 2007)

Al, you are so sweet! :kiss2: Look Susannah.....AL D. likes us. 





Al Diggy said:


> ok...after careful thought...my Dims crush is...since we're naming names, (in alphabetical order...lol) Anna, Mimosa, Rowan, Sasha, Soupersoup, Susannah, and Tina...is that allowed??


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Al. 

Here are some of the guys that have made the list at Susannah's Boyz.com

Al, Trey, Jon, Les, Bunny,Tonynyc, Ben, and more are being added each day. :smitten: :wubu: 

Forgive me for any omissions. Will add to the list later.

Susannah


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

yay...hot guy likes me


*all smiles*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Its been ages since I had an Orange Crush. Just sayin'


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> ok...after careful thought...my Dims crush is...since we're naming names, (in alphabetical order...lol) Anna, Mimosa, Rowan, Sasha, Soupersoup, Susannah, and Tina...is that allowed??



Yes, sure is. Let's all go to the movies! You don't mind if I bring my hubby along, right? 

Truly, though, Al, I believe we wouldn't be having disagreements about what to watch; I think we're on the same movie wavelength.


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yes, sure is. Let's all go to the movies! You don't mind if I bring my hubby along, right?
> 
> Truly, though, Al, I believe we wouldn't be having disagreements about what to watch; I think we're on the same movie wavelength.



this is true, Tina...zombies or bust!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> this is true, Tina...zombies or bust!




I used to love watching the original "Dawn Of The Dead" movie with friends when I was in high school. Love the old Mall Zombie flicks!!! 

Shosh


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> this is true, Tina...zombies or bust!



You got it , Al!

I saw the original Night of the Living Dead back when it first came out (dating myself here...). I guess I was about 11 or so. It was shown in an old Gothic movie theatre and was definitely during the psychedelic drug craze. The movie was scary enough as it was, but this guy near us was evidently having a bad acid trip and thought the zombies were getting him, or something. Scared the crap outta my friend and I, just being girls. That is my most fun memory of a zombie movie growing up, and definitely a one of a kind theatre experience. :blink: 

Have you seen the new Resident Evil flick? Milla Jovovich as a futuristic Clit Eastwood, and not the best thing I've ever seen. Meh.


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 29, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet, but u know i am eventually...funny, my first time seeing "Night...." was on television when i was a kid with my older brother...we stayed up late b/c it came on at around midnight...our parents were sleep and we snuck to the living room, and turned it on the tv...we kept the lights out, so they wouldn't wake up...bad move! i was scared to death! since then, i've had the "zombie-itis"...can't get enough of them! do u think we're slightly disturbed?? lol...


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Al.
> 
> Here are some of the guys that have made the list at Susannah's Boyz.com
> 
> ...



*
Susannah- you are such a sweetie , I feel honored to have made a list with such esteem Dimmers. HUGS 
*




Tina said:


> You got it , Al!
> 
> I saw the original Night of the Living Dead back when it first came out (dating myself here...). I guess I was about 11 or so. It was shown in an old Gothic movie theatre and was definitely during the psychedelic drug craze. The movie was scary enough as it was, but this guy near us was evidently having a bad acid trip and thought the zombies were getting him, or something. Scared the crap outta my friend and I, just being girls. That is my most fun memory of a zombie movie growing up, and definitely a one of a kind theatre experience. :blink:
> 
> Have you seen the new Resident Evil flick? Milla Jovovich as a futuristic Clit Eastwood, and not the best thing I've ever seen. Meh.



*
Tina:
The Original Night of the Living Dead- what a classic and I love the fact that 
the movie was filmed in Black and White. That film was sucha trail blazer in so many ways- I missed on the opportunity at A Comic Book Convention to say hello to Judy O'Dea [Barbara- the young lady running away from the Zombie in the cemetery] from that movie. Oh well, next time... 
*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I still have a crush on [name withheld] and on [name withheld] and [name withheld], [why did I start this post], and [*shrug*].

Carry on.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 30, 2007)

I think my crush is pretty obvious.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Susannah- you are such a sweetie , I feel honored to have made a list with such esteem Dimmers. HUGS
> 
> You are welcome.
> ...


----------



## dragorat (Oct 1, 2007)

*on a lot of the Dim Ladies.I won't name names for the simple reason I don't want to upset anyone I may forget.On the other hand I feel I'm uncrushable.Sorry ladies just how I feel at the moment.:bounce: *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 1, 2007)

What does a girl gotta do to get someone crushing on them ???


----------



## Al Diggy (Oct 1, 2007)

bigsexy...u r officially on my Dims crush list...if you'll have me...


----------



## Britannia (Oct 1, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> What does a girl gotta do to get someone crushing on them ???



I feel ya.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

it's just so hard to name names... there are just so many good looking men on this forum :eat2: .. it's like Lays.. no one can eat just One


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> it's just so hard to name names... there are just so many good looking men on this forum :eat2: .. it's like Lays.. no one can eat just One



I've decided I'm just going to say them... I have 2...  


Justin (bothgunsblazing) & KnottyOne.

Both rock my socks with their awesomeness :bow:


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, Jiminy Christ. I have a new crush. And here I thought I was over this fluffenstuff. Gar!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll just say this:

Fuck you, heart. Fuck you.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 3, 2007)

my two are null and void. grew out of them.



i do, however, still have the verrrrrry first crush i ever had here. i'm sure he knows i exist, but i doubt i matter much. meh, tis better that way anyway methinks...


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my two are null and void. grew out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> i do, however, still have the verrrrrry first crush i ever had here. i'm sure he knows i exist, but i doubt i matter much. meh, tis better that way anyway methinks...



Ha! I lub secret messages, secret message maker!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow totally didn't even see that written under there. Kudos with the hidden messages. That's spy stuff!


----------



## gypsy (Oct 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'll just say this:
> 
> Fuck you, heart. Fuck you.



I second the motion.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 3, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Ha! I lub secret messages, secret message maker!





themadhatter said:


> Wow totally didn't even see that written under there. Kudos with the hidden messages. That's spy stuff!



cover blowers.

:batting:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> cover blowers.
> 
> :batting:



Hey, I'm in 'spy school' (no seriously), I know this sort of thing. No one shall get my secrets, Mwhahaha!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just gonna name those names!

Sasha, Buffie, Kenzie, Blonde Ambition, Cold Comfort, HeatherBBW, DeidraBabe... just to name a few... lol


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2007)

Just an add on and an honorable mention to a nice guy and a gentleman.

Steeler man, Bobby what a nice person you are. 

Here we go Steelers, here we go !
Pittsburgh's going to the superbowl!! 
I think it only fair that you adopt an Australian football team as I have adopted the Steelers as my NFL team.

Susannah


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I've decided I'm just going to say them... I have 2...
> 
> 
> Justin (bothgunsblazing) & KnottyOne.
> ...



Both are excellent choices! You have good taste


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Just an add on and an honorable mention to a nice guy and a gentleman.
> 
> Steeler man, Bobby what a nice person you are.
> 
> ...




Oh Yeah, Go Steel City Mafia. Will I be swimming with the fishes soon Bobby? 

Good on ya mate. 

Susannah


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Just an add on and an honorable mention to a nice guy and a gentleman.
> 
> Steeler man, Bobby what a nice person you are.
> 
> ...



Ah...I have to agree. I had a crush on Bobby 20 years ago. Yup, you heard right! 20 years ago!!

He is still an amazing guy - still sweet and a total gentleman, as you said.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ah...I have to agree. I had a crush on Bobby 20 years ago. Yup, you heard right! 20 years ago!!
> 
> He is still an amazing guy - still sweet and a total gentleman, as you said.



 SVS. He is wonderful. A real gentleman. 

Susannah


----------



## Obesus (Oct 7, 2007)

I am feeling all sentimental and mooshy about the Dims Crushes thread...sometimes I just get that way about threads. I must say that as we enter my most favorite-est season of the year, what with Halloween and all, that my thoughts are turning romantic and smooshy. In the real world, I have to go all the way to Sebastopol for a moderately tantric date and the 27 year old Lesbian psychologist is just not working out at all...hmmmmm...wonder why? So, we continue in our quest for the favor of LADY VENUS!!!!!!!!!!!! AHA! :smitten: :batting:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 22, 2007)

Anybody got any new names to spill?
If Clint was a Dims Member I would be crushing on him too.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2007)

Si Susannah....I do I do:bounce:....but I am too shy to tell them....yes, them. I got a few crushes.:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Si Susannah....I do I do:bounce:....but I am too shy to tell them....yes, them. I got a few crushes.:smitten:



Hey Mimosa, I'm angel, are you the same Mimosa Boogiebomb was talking about before he left the forums?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a mild crush on Obesus. His intelligence just "sends" me. :wubu:


----------



## danny007 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a few crushes that catch my eye. :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 22, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm just gonna name those names!
> 
> Sasha, Buffie, Kenzie, Blonde Ambition, Cold Comfort, HeatherBBW, DeidraBabe... just to name a few... lol



Woohoo! I finally made a list!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Hey Mimosa, I'm angel, are you the same Mimosa Boogiebomb was talking about before he left the forums?



Hi Angel. Um....si. :blush: Why do you ask?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

I also have a crush on Mimosa. Just sayin'....no joke. Aherm :batting:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I also have a crush on Mimosa. Just sayin'....no joke. Aherm :batting:



awww. *hugs* :happy: Happy to be your crush. Thanks.:bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

mimosa said:


> awww. *hugs* :happy: Happy to be your crush. Thanks.:bow:




*stalk stalk stalk*


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I got a great hug from the glamorous and powerful Obstreperous Ms J in NYC at the beginning of the year... no damage except for the difficulty in thinking about anything else since...



She's :smitten:gorgeous:smitten:, Ned, any man would have reacted that way.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm definitely crushing on Mimosa, Sasha, BigBellySSBBW, and Rebecca.:wubu:

And Anne-Marie always makes me smile.:happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2007)

*sigh*

several of the men here make me all tingly..................:blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Am I so hideously deformed that no person would have a serious crush on me? Or is it because I always have cat avatars so y'all just don't know how hot I really am? :doh:


----------



## Ash (Oct 22, 2007)

<-----hideously deformed.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Am I so hideously deformed that no person would have a serious crush on me? Or is it because I always have cat avatars so y'all just don't know how hot I really am? :doh:





Ashley said:


> <-----hideously deformed.



DAMMIT, GIRLS! NOT TRUE at all....you girls are gorgeous and you know it! If I rolled that way.....you know. But for the record...I ADORE MEN.:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> <-----hideously deformed.



Your deformity makes me feel funny in my pants. :wubu::blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

mimosa said:


> DAMMIT, GIRLS! NOT TRUE at all....you girls are gorgeous and you know it! If I rolled that way.....you know. But for the record...I ADORE MEN.:wubu:



How about if I got you drunk? No? Well shit! Worth a shot.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> <-----hideously deformed.



No offense or anything, but that's a bullshit statement right there.


----------



## -X- (Oct 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> No offense or anything, but that's a bullshit statement right there.



^^^ truth ^^^

for me.... ::coughs:Sasha,babyjeep,ActivistFG,supersoup,Kenzie ::coughs:::wubu:


----------



## Sanders (Oct 22, 2007)

Blonde Ambition, Britannia, too many to name really.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in a bad place. I mean, I'm not hideously deformed, but I am you know, kind of in between, like normal and grotesque, so I could go either way. I'm not deformed enough for people who dig that sort of thing and yet too heinous for everyone else. 

I'm in purgatory over here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 22, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm in a bad place. I mean, I'm not hideously deformed, but I am you know, kind of in between, like normal and grotesque, so I could go either way. I'm not deformed enough for people who dig that sort of thing and yet too heinous for everyone else.
> 
> I'm in purgatory over here.



Are you serious? I've always thought you were one of the most handsome men on here.

I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm in a bad place. I mean, I'm not hideously deformed, but I am you know, kind of in between, like normal and grotesque, so I could go either way. I'm not deformed enough for people who dig that sort of thing and yet too heinous for everyone else.
> 
> I'm in purgatory over here.



Just...no. 'k?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

I do NOT have a crush on LisaInNC....I just wanna do her!


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 22, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I do NOT have a crush on LisaInNC....I just wanna do her!



I am sorry...the agreement was...you say you have a crush on me..i pay you money...i am putting a stop payment on the check


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a crush on anyone that has the letter R in their name.

Just going for random letters here, people.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 22, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Am I so hideously deformed that no person would have a serious crush on me? Or is it because I always have cat avatars so y'all just don't know how hot I really am? :doh:



I've seen your MySpace...definitely Crushable , you can also add FatAndProud and Mimosa to the list. :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've seen your MySpace...definitely Crushable , you can also add FatAndProud and Mimosa to the list. :blush:



Thanks. Very sweet.:bow::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone have crushes on me? I just HAD to ask!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a kind of semi-crush on someone here - but I won't tell unless he says he's crushing on me first.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

-X- said:


> ^^^ truth ^^^
> 
> for me.... ::coughs:Sasha,babyjeep,ActivistFG,supersoup,Kenzie ::coughs:::wubu:



YES! I honestly, honestly, thought I'd lost my touch and no one was ever gonna crush on me again.* Just seein' my name in with that lil' dimgirl elite makes me night. wahoo!

Honestly, on crushes, does anyone else feel like you can rope 'em in, but they only stay crushed on you for a mere moment before settling in for someone else? I'm like the half way house for love-struck boys.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 23, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm like the half way house for love-struck boys.



"Gonna go half the way tonight,
Gonna go half the way tonight, tonight..."




(Apologies to Meatloaf.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

Tiffany, you know if I ever pinch hit it's you I'm calling, right? Hey, do you mind having a threesome with Mashley? (Or does that count as a foursome?)


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> I'm definitely crushing on Mimosa, Sasha, BigBellySSBBW, and Rebecca.:wubu:
> 
> And Anne-Marie always makes me smile.:happy:



Thanks. :kiss2:


----------



## -X- (Oct 23, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Honestly, on crushes, does anyone else feel like you can rope 'em in, but they only stay crushed on you for a mere moment before settling in for someone else? I'm like the half way house for love-struck boys.



ehh I've been crushing on the same people for a long while, :blush: don't really know about roping them in but at least become friends to start somewhere.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2007)

I am currently crushing on....... nobody. I am too tired.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tiffany, you know if I ever pinch hit it's you I'm calling, right? Hey, do you mind having a threesome with Mashley? (Or does that count as a foursome?)



Can you imagine the size of bed we'd need to accommodate this "threesome"? I think Shaq has a 20 foot round bed, maybe we could borrow it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 23, 2007)

I am currently crushing on some antique silver on eBay...does that count? For anything? Hrmmm?

I am having very casual Dims crushes right now. Which seem to frighten the recipients? :batting: Maybe? (Maybe not.) That being because...as I don't care much, I tend to express myself more. You know? I *wish* I could run a light-hearted flirtation better when I care, but I am lacking that capability, not having been raised by the Marquise de Merteuil but a midwestern mom whose sole advice about the delicate balance of powers between men and women when I hit 18 was: "Don't get caught in boys' dorms after closing."

Anyhow, crushes, fun. I'm not feeling super-crushee-able myself, given just how much time I spent in my bathrobe these days (unemployment!), but 'twould be a nice ego boost! Although wishing for crushes...that feels kinda careful-what-you-wish-for, doesn't it? Could end up with stalkers or impassioned 14-y-os. I guess I wish then for...a nice possibly returnable crush.

*tosses coin in fountain*


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I know I am crushing on a few of the Ladies here.
Such nice people on here it is hard not to like you all!!
Even those Sox fans!


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Jim.  I don't believe I've welcomed you yet. Glad you found us.


----------



## Risible (Oct 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am currently crushing on some antique silver on eBay...does that count? For anything? Hrmmm?
> 
> I am having very casual Dims crushes right now. Which seem to frighten the recipients? :batting: Maybe? (Maybe not.) That being because...as I don't care much, I tend to express myself more. You know? I *wish* I could run a light-hearted flirtation better when I care, but I am lacking that capability, not having been raised by the Marquise de Merteuil but a midwestern mom whose sole advice about the delicate balance of powers between men and women when I hit 18 was: "Don't get caught in boys' dorms after closing."
> 
> ...



Well, see now, Liz, I'm crushin' on you for having touched on antique silver auctions and the Marquise de Merteuil in a single post! Lovely! :bow:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tiffany, you know if I ever pinch hit it's you I'm calling, right? Hey, do you mind having a threesome with Mashley? (Or does that count as a foursome?)



fivesome, just cause that's so much t&a.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> fivesome, just cause that's so much t&a.



Dibs on being cameraman/participant too, please?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2007)

-X- said:


> ^^^ truth ^^^
> 
> for me.... ::coughs:Sasha,babyjeep,ActivistFG,supersoup,Kenzie ::coughs:::wubu:



so just noticed this.

thank ya kindly!!

:blush:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Dibs on being cameraman/participant too, please?



as long as my share of the profit is 75%, i'm down.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha, BJ, I had totally missed your little addition til soup so kindly outed you.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a crush on all of you. And I want to be crushed by all of you, too. Please pile on me, everyone ) (I am feeling affection-needy, so DO NOT be bashful.) 

Also, if I were going to single out one person, though this is more of an admiration than a crushong process (because there's no "Who do you admire" thread, that I can see... ), it might have to be Jes, who is always funny, direct and cool in her posts.

But really, I crush all of you. Errrmmmm... I have a .... Oh, you know what I mean.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2007)

backspace, backspace, backspace


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

(frontspace, frontspace, frontspace) (((((Surly)))))


----------



## Ash (Oct 23, 2007)

Did I miss the fivesome? 

<-Always late to the party.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

Never too late, Ashley. Never too late!


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hi Jim.  I don't believe I've welcomed you yet. Glad you found us.



Why thank you very much! Good to be here!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 24, 2007)

okay...yes I have a few crushes. But there is this special person I have a crush on. When I think about him....I smile. Can't help it.:smitten: But it is nice just to have a friendship with him. He is a sweetheart.:wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2007)

Risible said:


> Well, see now, Liz, I'm crushin' on you for having touched on antique silver auctions and the Marquise de Merteuil in a single post!



awrrr...thank you Wizriz! And you know...right backatcha


----------



## BBWQueen33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, could someone please explain to me what the Dims definition of "crush" is. 

I'm new to the boards and have been reading a lot the past week trying to get caught up, but I'm confused. The definition of crush, that I know, seems to be accurate for some of the posts that I've read, but not others.


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 24, 2007)

BBWQueen33 said:


> Okay, could someone please explain to me what the Dims definition of "crush" is.
> 
> I'm new to the boards and have been reading a lot the past week trying to get caught up, but I'm confused. The definition of crush, that I know, seems to be accurate for some of the posts that I've read, but not others.



Lol, well, I can see the confusion!
I wouldn't mind either version from the ladies here!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2007)

Y'know, I've been wondering... am I on anyone's list? 

Probably not, considering I'm a young'n...


----------



## angel-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hi Angel. Um....si. :blush: Why do you ask?



I'm asking because I know him. He's talked about you a few times. Its nice to put a face to the name. I joined the forums because of him. I know he's no longer a member, he did say some really nice things about you both when we talk and in his goodbye post.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 26, 2007)

Sanders said:


> Blonde Ambition, Britannia, too many to name really.



Awwww I made someone's list! Yaaaaaay!!! 

Thank you *Sanders.* :batting:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 26, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm just gonna name those names!
> 
> Sasha, Buffie, Kenzie, Blonde Ambition, Cold Comfort, HeatherBBW, DeidraBabe... just to name a few... lol



Yaaaaay!!!! My day is really picking up! 

Thank you *bmann0413*. I think you are fast becoming my biggest admirer! :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Yaaaaay!!!! My day is really picking up!
> 
> Thank you *bmann0413*. I think you are fast becoming my biggest admirer! :blush:



So wait, I'm NOT your biggest admirer yet? Nuts... lol


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> So wait, I'm NOT your biggest admirer yet? Nuts... lol



Oh stop it! She is giving you a compliment. Take it like a man!  Have a nice day, bmann. Thanks for being a sweetie.:bow:


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a big dims-crush... but she lives far, far away in a land that was, once upon a time, soon to be 

View attachment Maryland.jpg


----------



## Emma (Oct 31, 2007)

lol Maryland is rather far.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm an old married man but I too have crushes... just the other day as a matter of fact.







Crushes can be sweet and refreshing like sunshine on a spring day.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 31, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> lol Maryland is rather far.



It's so, so far


----------



## raider12 (Oct 31, 2007)

i confess
i have had a crush on sasha since the 1st time i saw her on here


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know....for me saying I have a crush on this thread has only brought me bad luck. It seems that when I confess to a guy that I may have even a tiny crush on him.....well.... it freaks him out! ( CALM DOWN, guys! I didn't ask for your hand in marriage.) SO....if you have a crush on me.....WONDERFUL.:smitten: But if I have one on anyone, from this point on...I am NOT saying a word. 

Thank you, 
:bow:Mimi


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 1, 2007)

raider12 said:


> i confess
> i have had a crush on sasha since the 1st time i saw her on here



Awwww  thanks hun!! HUGS!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 1, 2007)

I still "crush" on him, big time.

Well, ok..love is a better word.


:blush:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 1, 2007)

I do. Yes.

I do.

and he knows it.

...and thats fine.


----------



## raider12 (Nov 1, 2007)

i wish i could get a hug from you


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2007)

My Dims crushes tend to be more Chat related. While some men both chat and post here, with ( mostly ) chat men, I find there is an easier flow of getting a sense of them. Also, it tends to then become a situation where chatting in other ways can happen. While the ways I am out here are most certainly part of me, they are not the whole tamale, and I like the men who are smart enough to get that....and come say hello.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Crushes can be sweet and refreshing like sunshine on a spring day.




Stan, I was not aware Crush made their soft drinks in bottle form!!
As many people say, Coke is best when it is in its glass bottle. Is Crush the same? I so want to *Crush* right now!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange, Grape and Strawberry very yum:eat2:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I have a big dims-crush... but she lives far, far away in a land that was, once upon a time, soon to be



Psssst.. I think he means Ashley.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 4, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Psssst.. I think he means Ashley.



I couldn't possibly say...


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2007)

tee hee!!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 4, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Psssst.. I think he means Ashley.



maybe he means me....

okay..fantasy life gone astray lol


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

..Or he meant *JMCGB*?? 

JK


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 12, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I don't know....for me saying I have a crush on this thread has only brought me bad luck. It seems that when I confess to a guy that I may have even a tiny crush on him.....well.... it freaks him out! ( CALM DOWN, guys! I didn't ask for your hand in marriage.) SO....if you have a crush on me.....WONDERFUL.:smitten: But if I have one on anyone, from this point on...I am NOT saying a word.
> 
> Thank you,
> :bow:Mimi



Who the hell would be crazy enough to freak out over you crushing on them?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 12, 2007)

I can haz crush?


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 12, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> ..Or he meant *JMCGB*??
> 
> JK



Haha, I just caught this Michelle.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Who the hell would be crazy enough to freak out over you crushing on them?



Thanks, angel. But I can name at least one person. And I was only flirting with him in a friendly way. Now he won't talk to me. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, angel. But I can name at least one person. And I was only flirting with him in a friendly way. Now he won't talk to me. :doh:



Well that is his loss beautiful Mimi.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, angel. But I can name at least one person. And I was only flirting with him in a friendly way. Now he won't talk to me. :doh:



I've got nothing for you, Mimosa. They've all got restraining orders on me


----------



## Suze (Nov 12, 2007)

nuff said. 

View attachment review_oogie_1a.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well that is his loss beautiful Mimi.


Thank you for your support, Susie. :bow: *HUGS*



TraciJo67 said:


> I've got nothing for you, Mimosa. They've all got restraining orders on me


You sound dangerous.......Wanna be my Dims crush? :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 13, 2007)

My crusher disappeared so I'm re-signing up to be someone's crush.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 13, 2007)

i have a crush too!.....:smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> nuff said.




Cant believe I forgot Jack. of course...these two posts probably belong on the "wierd" crushes thread...heh.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 13, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thank you for your support, Susie. :bow: *HUGS*
> 
> 
> You sound dangerous.......Wanna be my Dims crush? :batting:



Well, that depends. Do you have a penis? No? Well, damn, I'm not going to get hung up on semantics. Hellz yeah, I'll be your crush


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
can i look if i don't touch?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
> can i look if i don't touch?



I like to believe so. Perhaps this person would take it as a compliment? If you mean no harm by it, and you likely won't act upon it, then I believe the crushes stay innocent. Enter playful banter, and as long as that's what it remains, no problem, right?


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
> can i look if i don't touch?




You can ALWAYS look...but.....you gotta define look,when it comes to the web, you know? Does look mean private notes?...email?
Tricky.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> You can ALWAYS look...but.....you gotta define look,when it comes to the web, you know? Does look mean private notes?...email?
> Tricky.



For real! There needs to be a new code of ethics for the interwebz.

*note that now I feel guilty and everyone will think i mean their partner, or the next person I post behind or next smiley I give. I even made a post today trying to get a PM to a married man! (stan) *whew* none of those people, i swear! I'mma good girl. Mostly.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
> can i look if i don't touch?



I don't see any harm in it, but I'd be careful about it. Crushes usually fade in a month or two anyway, so as long as it stays fun and friendly and within boundaries, I think its normal and healthy. PLUS..it is REALLY hard to control who you are and aren't attracted to, again..as long as it doesnt go too far.


----------



## Suze (Nov 13, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Cant believe I forgot Jack. of course...these two posts probably belong on the "wierd" crushes thread...heh.



lol. I guess your right.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a HUGE crush on goofy girl right now...cause she sent me a jar of strawberry/apple/rhubarb jam. :wubu: It's the BEST jam I've ever had! :eat1:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I have a HUGE crush on goofy girl right now...cause she sent me a jar of strawberry/apple/rhubarb jam. :wubu: It's the BEST jam I've ever had! :eat1:



What!???!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 13, 2007)

mimosa said:


> What!???!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





Pssst....send me jam and we'll talk!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Am I so hideously deformed that no person would have a serious crush on me? Or is it because I always have cat avatars so y'all just don't know how hot I really am? :doh:



I have a serious crush on CAMellie. She is a hot babe and I want her:wubu:

Dravenhawk


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Pssst....send me jam and we'll talk!




Your signature freaks me out.

There, I said it...


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Your signature freaks me out.
> 
> There, I said it...



Yes...you said it. Ummmm...which part??


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Yes...you said it. Ummmm...which part??



the suggestion that your "hunter" eats what he shoots?......To be blunt...um....that, strictly speaking....would be his ejaculate....I...well..



The imagery is ....well...anyway.....bleh.


The snip from chat about clowns is good enough to make up for it, tho..I will give you that. Big killer clown fan.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Cant believe I forgot Jack. of course...these two posts probably belong on the "wierd" crushes thread...heh.



I'm a weird crush? I'm good with that.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Stan, I was not aware Crush made their soft drinks in bottle form!!
> As many people say, Coke is best when it is in its glass bottle. Is Crush the same? I so want to *Crush* right now!!


Crushes can be bottled up for many years Chimpi... so I suppose the answer is yes.



activistfatgirl said:


> For real! There needs to be a new code of ethics for the interwebz.
> 
> *note that now I feel guilty and everyone will think i mean their partner, or the next person I post behind or next smiley I give. I even made a post today trying to get a PM to a married man! (stan) *whew* none of those people, i swear! I'mma good girl. Mostly.


I'm flattered, you are the first person to ever start a thread in my name!  Don't worry AFG, I'm not a presumptuous guy...




So when it comes to Crushes, do you prefer orange or grape or strawberry?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't forget about Nehi, too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Don't forget about Nehi, too.


Quite right Liz! Also in bottles...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 14, 2007)

I've never tried Strawberry Crush... Wasn't even aware they made that. Don't know if that's because it's not common around here, or I was just unobservant. Could be either... Orange Crush is my favorite orange soda though.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> the suggestion that your "hunter" eats what he shoots?......To be blunt...um....that, strictly speaking....would be his ejaculate....I...well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm...but hunters 'field dress' their kills....so he would wash it before he ate it.


----------



## samestar (Nov 14, 2007)

I didnt know I am a hunter too! I guess you learn something new every day!


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Hmmmmm...but hunters 'field dress' their kills....so he would wash it before he ate it.



guess I am just hopelessly prudish for a pervert.


----------



## Suze (Nov 14, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm a weird crush? I'm good with that.



That’s the spirit…
weird is hawt


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh Jack!...Im sorry..

I didnt mean YOU

I meant..um....your namesake.

You are not a weird crush.

You are a prudish crush, and I love you madly.


----------



## Suze (Nov 14, 2007)

I like Mr.Skellington for his uniqueness. That’s a more proper term I guess.
And I also agree with RedVelvet ( as usual  )


----------



## Suze (Nov 14, 2007)

Ouoooha…Must not forget maxx and zoom. Their wittiness makes me hawt
Lmao. I’m going to stop now. Enough of these “internerd crushes”

:-D


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 14, 2007)

Ever since Mini posted a picture of himself looking decidedly like Satan...well..

What can I say. I like tall. And Evil.


http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=michael37cn6.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 14, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I have a HUGE crush on goofy girl right now...cause she sent me a jar of strawberry/apple/rhubarb jam. :wubu: It's the BEST jam I've ever had! :eat1:



Glad you like it! It IS the best stuff ever! :eat1: You didn't eat it with a spork, did you??


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> guess I am just hopelessly prudish for a pervert.


 
Friend of mine told me I was a prude but not prude... further explaining that because I've never actually DONE anything, but I can discuss things without getting squeamish.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Glad you like it! It IS the best stuff ever! :eat1: You didn't eat it with a spork, did you??



I had to settle for a plain ole spoon.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 15, 2007)

I .. know how it feels to be considered a weird crush.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I .. know how it feels to be considered a weird crush.




WAAAAAAIIITT!! Jack isnt the wierd crush! the Claymation character is.

And you...YOU!.....you are not a crush...you are a catch. Period.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> WAAAAAAIIITT!! Jack isnt the wierd crush! the Claymation character is.
> 
> And you...YOU!.....you are not a crush...you are a catch. Period.



Here I am! Agreein' with ya, stealin' your comments, and actin' brilliant too.  :wubu:

And damn it, listen to Arvee, she knows all.


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, angel. But I can name at least one person. And I was only flirting with him in a friendly way. Now he won't talk to me. :doh:


Somewhere, a woman is walking around with his balls in her very tiny purse.


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
> can i look if i don't touch?



Perfectly fine. That was the whole basis of the "courtly love" concept in medieval times, after all, and that was considered to be of highest and most respectable standards. Or to jump ahead by a few centuries, judge morality by actions, not thoughts.

You just have to take the "don't touch" part really seriously, and not even suggest you'd ever touch. And never refer to the crush outright. (In other words, immoral it is not, emotionally painful though might be a different story....)

Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Somewhere, a woman is walking around with his balls in her very tiny purse.



I want to marry this statement. Cook for it, clean for it, grow old with it. 

(My apologies for klepping this sentiment without attributing it to the original poster, who long ago sent it to me in a PM )


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> is it immoral to crush on someone who's taken? anyone? advice? guidance?
> can i look if i don't touch?



baby, you can't control a crush. you're human, and not made of stone.


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I want to marry this statement. Cook for it, clean for it, grow old with it.
> 
> (My apologies for klepping this sentiment without attributing it to the original poster, who long ago sent it to me in a PM )


I'll arrange a meeting. You like coffee?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I'll arrange a meeting. You like coffee?



Does Dubya shit all over the constitution? Where and when?


----------



## samestar (Nov 15, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, angel. But I can name at least one person. And I was only flirting with him in a friendly way. Now he won't talk to me. :doh:



Crazy! Won't talk because you flirted with him? I can't believe it! Oh well! Like Susannah said... his loss!


----------



## samestar (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> baby, you can't control a crush. you're human, and not made of stone.



I agree completely Jes! I may be married but I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 15, 2007)

samestar said:


> I agree completely Jes! I may be married but I'm not dead yet!


(Checks pulse). Nope, I beg to differ.


----------



## samestar (Nov 15, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> (Checks pulse). Nope, I beg to differ.



Whose pulse did you check? You beg to differ? Does that mean I'm dead?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 15, 2007)

samestar said:


> Whose pulse did you check? You beg to differ? Does that mean I'm dead?


No, well...umm. Nevermind, bad joke. I had so much win with the posts last night, that my neurones are just drained. I only have a certain level of vitriol for a given week.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

samestar said:


> Whose pulse did you check? You beg to differ? Does that mean I'm dead?



I think that Professor is telling his drooling masses ... lookie, no touchie. Or maybe that was just me, after I PM & REP bombed my undying, only slightly creepy (well OK, enormously creepy) enamoured intentions to him. 

I seem to have that "back off or I'ma call for a restraining order" effect on men. Go figure.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that Professor is telling his drooling masses ... lookie, no touchie. Or maybe that was just me, after I PM & REP bombed my undying, only slightly creepy (well OK, enormously creepy) enamoured intentions to him.
> 
> I seem to have that "back off or I'ma call for a restraining order" effect on men. Go figure.



And yet I find it cute.

hmm...what DOES that say about me......cuz its all about me.

Everything.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that Professor is telling his drooling masses ... lookie, no touchie. Or maybe that was just me, after I PM & REP bombed my undying, only slightly creepy (well OK, enormously creepy) enamoured intentions to him.
> 
> I seem to have that "back off or I'ma call for a restraining order" effect on men. Go figure.


 I can't file a restraining order if I've already been captured and trussed up like the Gimp (thinking King's Gerald's Game but without the unexpected death and hallucinations...) 

No worries. I'm just in a weird place today. I would color my mood...taupe.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> And yet I find it cute.
> 
> hmm...what DOES that say about me......cuz its all about me.
> 
> Everything.



Well, it tells ME that I've been batting for the wrong team for 40 years, Arv


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, it tells ME that I've been batting for the wrong team for 40 years, Arv



Remind me to tell you about my enormous penis sometime.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Remind me to tell you about my enormous penis sometime.



Arv, you're just perfect in every way. 

I am, however, allergic to synthetics. Ahem.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Arv, you're just perfect in every way.
> 
> I am, however, allergic to synthetics. Ahem.



Who said synthetic?

I was going for surreal.



(my sense of humour never flies just the way I want it to)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Who said synthetic?
> 
> I was going for surreal.
> 
> ...



Pooh. I knew that. I just wished to take it in another direction  

I get you, Arv.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I get you, Arv.




That is one of the better definitions of a particular kind of love, in my book.

Being....understood. Isn't it MARVELOUS?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I can't file a restraining order if I've already been captured and trussed up like the Gimp (thinking King's Gerald's Game but without the unexpected death and hallucinations...)
> 
> No worries. I'm just in a weird place today. I would color my mood...taupe.



I was thinking more of a ... "Misery" type setup, Admiral. With the hobbling. I'll make you write ... devastating missives to my sworn Dims enemies (well, ok ... just Mossy).


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I was thinking more of a ... "Misery" type setup, Admiral. With the hobbling. I'll make you write ... devastating missives to my sworn Dims enemies (well, ok ... just Mossy).




God I hate Mossy.


lie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm crushing on the idea of chips and dip right now.......is that so wrong of me?


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm crushing on the idea of chips and dip right now.......is that so wrong of me?



if I werent so full of biscotti and tea I might join you in that.

Bleh...white flower is paste in me tummy.


----------



## samestar (Nov 16, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that Professor is telling his drooling masses ... lookie, no touchie. QUOTE]
> 
> I just wanna be loved! Is that so wrong? Wait a minute! Where have I heard that before?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 26, 2007)

i have a crush

shhhh


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2007)

Chippy!!! Good ta see ya!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, I bet those two dream of me. 

And...Chapster...ahoy!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to say that I will add to the crush list... Phoebe (latinshygirl92377) and Denise (Calaverita)!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Wow, I bet those two dream of me.
> 
> And...Chapster...ahoy!




I know that I dream of you and your tilted to the left.........errrrrrrrrrrrrrr nevermind


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Wow, I bet those two dream of me.
> 
> And...Chapster...ahoy!



hi tinya


and its chips ahoy damnit

now im hungry


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 27, 2007)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i have a crush
> 
> shhhh



Ok Chippy....me and a thousand other girls are dying to know...who do you have a crush on?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 27, 2007)

Chippy's Crush


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 27, 2007)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Chippy's Crush



you my friend, are a weirdo...but that pic makes me moist


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 27, 2007)

*gets out some bread*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't need to know who my crush is... I am a ladies' man, so I know I have every girl on this forum weak at the knees...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I don't need to know who my crush is... I am a ladies' man, so I know I have every girl on this forum weak at the knees...



And not just the ladies....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 28, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> And not just the ladies....



HAHHHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 28, 2007)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Chippy's Crush



Good to see you again, similar-name-buddy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 28, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I don't need to know who my crush is... I am a ladies' man, so I know I have every girl on this forum weak at the knees...


You can tell by the way he uses his walk, he's a woman's man -- no time to talk.

-Rusty


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> And not just the ladies....



Uh..... thank you? :blink:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 28, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Uh..... thank you? :blink:



Hey, you should feel honored: He's almost as hot as _you._

:batting:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 28, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> And not just the ladies....





BWA HA HA HA HA HA...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 28, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, you should feel honored: He's almost as hot as _you._
> 
> :batting:



... almost?!?!?


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> And not just the ladies....



...I thought we were meant to be together Jay  I'm hurt that I'm not the only one lol


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

*welllll! i am in a happy relationship (disclaimer lol) but can just say there are 2 guys on the forums i think are cute! is that a crush?

bexy xox*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *welllll! i am in a happy relationship (disclaimer lol) but can just say there are 2 guys on the forums i think are cute! is that a crush?
> 
> bexy xox*



Well, come on. Toss out some names!

I'll go first. Canonista, I just think you're the ... well, the bees knees, darlin'! :wubu:

(Disclaimer: But only if that's NOT an assault rifle you're packin').


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *welllll! i am in a happy relationship (disclaimer lol) but can just say there are 2 guys on the forums i think are cute! is that a crush?
> 
> bexy xox*




Only two??? 

Amateur


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 28, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Only two???
> 
> Amateur




See now? I only have one!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> See now? I only have one!



Better make that two (kissy face, lash flutters, wink, wink)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

I want someone to crush on me!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Only two???
> 
> Amateur



*lol well im only a beginner!!! and thats only the men not the ladeeeeeeeees ;-p*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I want someone to crush on me!!!!!



i know what you mean Violet!...


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

*cute boy number 1 is gspoon!

cute boy number 2 is seth!

(actually there is a number 3! knottyone)

there u dragged it outta me ;-p

xox*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 28, 2007)

No man is man enough to say they have a crush on me. Yes, oh yes, I said it.

As for me...in terms of men who post...I have drive-by crushes...flashes of fondness..curiousity....a few..here and there.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't you feel.... crushless?? :blink:




latinshygirl92377 said:


> i know what you mean Violet!...


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got a crush on someone named Margot...


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I've got a crush on someone named Margot...



*you're just too sweet dan! i also have a crush on someone called george but he doesnt post on here dammit however he is in the room next door playin wii!*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i know what you mean Violet!...



Uh... Hello?! What about me?! I've been crushing on you even before you were on Dimensions, remember? :blink:


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm crushin' on myself.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm crushin' on myself.



I don't blame you. You're wonderful to be around _and_ you're hot. :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 28, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Better make that two (kissy face, lash flutters, wink, wink)



You flirting with me?

kewl.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *cute boy number 2 is seth!*




Does this mean that you're going to punch me and call me names on the playground, or am I being presumptuous?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a crush on my animus.

(Shhhhhh. I'm only saying that to see if he's listening.)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *cute boy number 1 is gspoon!
> 
> cute boy number 2 is seth!
> 
> ...



Atta girl! Now you're learning! 




RedVelvet said:


> You flirting with me?
> 
> kewl.



My problem is I'm a pretty good flirt with the girls but not so much when it comes to the guys....which stinks because I'm totally straight :blink:


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 29, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> which stinks because I'm totally straight :blink:



Maybe you should rethink your sexual orientation.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Maybe you should rethink your sexual orientation.



I went through the "confusion stage" at about 13/14. However, for better or worse, it turns out I like boys more. :smitten:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 29, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Maybe you should rethink your sexual orientation.


I always like to say I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *(actually there is a number 3! knottyone)
> 
> there u dragged it outta me ;-p
> 
> xox*



I like how I am kinda just the sidenote on the end. Is this supposed to be some kind of secret crush ^_-.


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Does this mean that you're going to punch me and call me names on the playground, or am I being presumptuous?



*
yes you are right and i may even pull your hair and say u have cooties*



KnottyOne said:


> I like how I am kinda just the sidenote on the end. Is this supposed to be some kind of secret crush ^_-.



*yes, it was supposed to disguised by my putting it in brackets ;-p*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I want someone to crush on me!!!!!



Sometimes there's something to be said for the Uncrushed. We are still standing at the end of the day


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 29, 2007)

You know... I think you may have a point there! 




snuggletiger said:


> Sometimes there's something to be said for the Uncrushed. We are still standing at the end of the day


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 29, 2007)

I confess that I've got a huge crush on a certain BBW with long hair and eyes and a mouth and she is just so .. she is just so .. so nondescript! 

:wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:

Oh and I also have a thing for every woman with a paysite .. :wubu::wubu:

IF SNOWFLAKES WERE KISSES I'D SEND YOU ALL A BLIZZARD! 

LOVE JUSTIN 

PS. LOVE YOU!


----------



## imfree (Nov 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I want someone to crush on me!!!!!



No crush, but I do like you, Violet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I've got a huge crush on a certain BBW with long hair and eyes and a mouth and she is just so .. she is just so .. so nondescript!
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:
> 
> ...




It's posts like these that make me consider actually stalking a man instead of some of the ladies on the board :smitten:  :bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I've got a huge crush on a certain BBW with long hair and eyes and a mouth and she is just so .. she is just so .. so nondescript!
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:
> 
> ...





So familiar....soo familiar...hmmmm....


I crush on you for this post.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Edgar! 



imfree said:


> No crush, but I do like you, Violet.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I've got a huge crush on a certain BBW with long hair and eyes and a mouth and she is just so .. she is just so .. so nondescript!
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:
> 
> ...



bahahaha

If I were a sheep i'd ram you...heh


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *yes, it was supposed to disguised by my putting it in brackets ;-p*



Yes, I saw through your plan to keep me from the light, and I'm not gonna lie, I like what I see. It's bright and red, so i'm down with it


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 29, 2007)

On account of my being taken, I'm not allowed to have crushes so I dont. But if I were to have a list in a hypothetical world, there would definitely be a place for Mimosa and Violet Beauregard. Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.





ooo, and red velvet too. I'd totally eat a slice of her cake. Yum


----------



## mossystate (Nov 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I've got a huge crush on a certain BBW with long hair and eyes and a mouth and she is just so .. she is just so .. so nondescript!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I were a lemming..I would rub my belly as I bounced off the cliff....:wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2:




*eta...the number of your smilies fucked up the number I could place in my message..so, some of your love had to be erased..thanks..bye


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 29, 2007)

:wubu: :happy: :batting:






t3h_n00b said:


> On account of my being taken, I'm not allowed to have crushes so I dont. But if I were to have a list in a hypothetical world, there would definitely be a place for Mimosa and Violet Beauregard. Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> On account of my being taken, I'm not allowed to have crushes so I dont. But if I were to have a list in a hypothetical world, there would definitely be a place for Mimosa and Violet Beauregard. Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Very sweet of you.:bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 29, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> ooo, and red velvet too. I'd totally eat a slice of her cake. Yum





Hay! I jus notice theese! Dirty thing!


(thanks!)


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 29, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Hay! I jus notice theese! Dirty thing!
> 
> 
> (thanks!)



:eat2:


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Yes, I saw through your plan to keep me from the light, and I'm not gonna lie, I like what I see. It's bright and red, so i'm down with it



*bright and red so i'm down with it!! story of my life hence the hair!! note to self, must learn to disguise better*....


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *bright and red so i'm down with it!! story of my life hence the hair!! note to self, must learn to disguise better*....



O come on, where is the fun in keepin a secret, unless it's just playin hard to get, that can be a completely different story ^_-. And yea, I was rockin the bright red hair for a while but just didn't work out when I got tan in the summer, the locks are just so much more... me lol, at least I think. But yea... def a good story of a life to be bright and red ^_^


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee


In my best Forrest Gump accent, "That's all I have to say about that!


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> O come on, where is the fun in keepin a secret, unless it's just playin hard to get, that can be a completely different story ^_-. And yea, I was rockin the bright red hair for a while but just didn't work out when I got tan in the summer, the locks are just so much more... me lol, at least I think. But yea... def a good story of a life to be bright and red ^_^


*
i love dreads they look great and seem pretty low maintenance! im currently growing my hair to get these in the new year wooooo! im getting black red and pink tho. ignore the squiggling i just dont know the girl so wasnt sure bout posting her face lol
bexy xo*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> i love dreads they look great and seem pretty low maintenance! im currently growing my hair to get these in the new year wooooo! im getting black red and pink tho. ignore the squiggling i just dont know the girl so wasnt sure bout posting her face lol
> bexy xo*



They actually are the exact oppisite of low maintenance, I spend more time on my hair now then I did when it was short lol. But yea, I'm still a fan. And I'm a fan of those... whatever they are called lol. They always look hot ^_^. And I can def see you rocking those colors amazingly, ur gonna look phenomenal with them


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> They actually are the exact oppisite of low maintenance, I spend more time on my hair now then I did when it was short lol. But yea, I'm still a fan. And I'm a fan of those... whatever they are called lol. They always look hot ^_^. And I can def see you rocking those colors amazingly, ur gonna look phenomenal with them



*i thought u just spritzed em with something fragrant to stop em stinking and that was u, that u woke up lookin fresh as a daisy with dreads?! what takes so long lol

thank u, i cant wait to get them and take piccies lol!! then maybe i'll be random girl on website who will have her face squiggled when someone wants to show off cool hair!! one can but dream! 

xo bexy *


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *i thought u just spritzed em with something fragrant to stop em stinking and that was u, that u woke up lookin fresh as a daisy with dreads?! what takes so long lol
> 
> thank u, i cant wait to get them and take piccies lol!! then maybe i'll be random girl on website who will have her face squiggled when someone wants to show off cool hair!! one can but dream!
> 
> xo bexy *



Well when you have like strait/wavy hair like i used to, dreads are like... no... just no, so I basically had to roll them and wax them everyday just to get them to start. And now I need to do work on some loose hairs and the roots every once in a while. So now it isnt to bad, but those first few months, it lives up to the belief that it isnt a hair style, its a lifestyle. And I can never never spray stuff in my hair, it'll loosen them up or leave residue that will reek after a while, so it's just plain soap to leave me o so fresh and clean ^_^. 

And yea, I'm excited to see how you'll look with the new hairstyle, its gonna look awsome, I can already tell, u def look like someone who can rock that hairstyle and make it look amazing ^_^


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Well when you have like strait/wavy hair like i used to, dreads are like... no... just no, so I basically had to roll them and wax them everyday just to get them to start. And now I need to do work on some loose hairs and the roots every once in a while. So now it isnt to bad, but those first few months, it lives up to the belief that it isnt a hair style, its a lifestyle. And I can never never spray stuff in my hair, it'll loosen them up or leave residue that will reek after a while, so it's just plain soap to leave me o so fresh and clean ^_^.
> 
> And yea, I'm excited to see how you'll look with the new hairstyle, its gonna look awsome, I can already tell, u def look like someone who can rock that hairstyle and make it look amazing ^_^



*lets hope u maintain that belief of me when u see the VERY dodgy pics i just put in the "old pic of you" thread lol! 
i always assume dreads to be synthetic like the braids i plan to get i totally forgot they were often real hair so i can understand the upkeep now d'oh!! :doh: 
bexy xo*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 29, 2007)

Heyyyyy I'm onto you Mister. 



JMCGB said:


> O Canada!
> Our home and native land!
> True patriot love in all thy sons command.
> 
> ...


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> They actually are the exact oppisite of low maintenance, I spend more time on my hair now then I did when it was short lol. But yea, I'm still a fan. And I'm a fan of those... whatever they are called lol. They always look hot ^_^. And I can def see you rocking those colors amazingly, ur gonna look phenomenal with them



Really? My dreads are really low maintenance.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I still have a few crushes.. Just sayin'


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lets hope u maintain that belief of me when u see the VERY dodgy pics i just put in the "old pic of you" thread lol!
> i always assume dreads to be synthetic like the braids i plan to get i totally forgot they were often real hair so i can understand the upkeep now d'oh!! :doh:
> bexy xo*



Yea, all natural for me, I'm not a fan of the fake ones, I prefer it to be my own hair, it just means so much more to actually do it to my own hair instead of just attaching some braids. Not to mention in the end it just looks better and ya get more respect from your fellow dreadheads when it's your own hair in the locks.

And I am now on my way over to see these "dodgy pics", but not gonna lie, it will take a lot for me to change my mind, I'm just stubborn like that lol


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I'll get my crush on. Crushes on RubyRipples. :smitten: Katy you are just so yummy! :eat2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> Really? My dreads are really low maintenance.



Lucky you bro, when I first got mine they did not want to cooperate at all. They were all like no, you have wavy cute badboy hair, not locked up rockstar hair. So it took a lot to get started but I they def have become more low maintenance as of late.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Lucky you bro, when I first got mine they did not want to cooperate at all. They were all like no, you have wavy cute badboy hair, not locked up rockstar hair. So it took a lot to get started but I they def have become more low maintenance as of late.



For some reason I can picture Dane Cook saying this. Weird.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> For some reason I can picture Dane Cook saying this. Weird.



Yes... very, I get compared to Mitch Hedberg a lot more then Dane Cook lol


----------



## Particle77 (Nov 30, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> I have a crush on anyone that has the letter R in their name.
> 
> Just going for random letters here, people.




Yessssssssss! :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> And I am now on my way over to see these "dodgy pics", but not gonna lie, it will take a lot for me to change my mind, I'm just stubborn like that lol



*lol then we shall see! in my defence...well i dont have much of a defence, theres just one crappy pic in particular!

i shall have to have the synthetic hair as mines just not long enough, however they'll be braided into my own hair for about 5-6 inches so it won't all be fake!

i just had to google dane cook and Mitch Hedberg i had no clue who they were!

bexy xo*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

I now have a crush on someone whose nickname rhymes with Moshie...


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I now have a crush on someone whose nickname rhymes with Moshie...



It's me, isn't it?

*clueless*


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I now have a crush on someone whose nickname rhymes with Moshie...


*
susannah?? as shes Shoshie??

TELL!
*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> susannah?? as shes Shoshie??
> 
> TELL!
> *



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe....


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Yes... very, I get compared to Mitch Hedberg a lot more then Dane Cook lol



Oh reeeeeealy? Well then... :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Oh reeeeeealy? Well then... :wubu:



What can I say, there is just something so irresistable about us funny hippie types ^_-


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Lucky you bro, when I first got mine they did not want to cooperate at all. They were all like no, you have wavy cute badboy hair, not locked up rockstar hair. So it took a lot to get started but I they def have become more low maintenance as of late.



How long have you been locked?


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 30, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Lucky you bro, when I first got mine they did not want to cooperate at all. They were all like no, you have wavy cute badboy hair, not locked up rockstar hair. So it took a lot to get started but I they def have become more low maintenance as of late.






Wavy Cute (heh) Badboy hair vs. Locked Up Rockstar Hair.

How come no one ever wants Can't Let Go of the 80's Hair, or I'm Balding and My Hair Is Fine so I Will Grow it Too Long Hair?

Always with the cute.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

I am still waiting for the regular comb to the side style ala JFK style to come back


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 30, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Heyyyyy I'm onto you Mister.



As I recall I didnt mention any names, haha! However your suspicions are correct. Guess I better work on being a little more subtle, lol!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> How long have you been locked?



Just over a year, about 15 months, so in retrospect their still babies. I'm just waiting for the 5 year mark, I'm told thats when they get golden


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 1, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Just over a year, about 15 months, so in retrospect their still babies. I'm just waiting for the 5 year mark, I'm told thats when they get golden



Cool beans. I've been at it for a little over 13 years. It's unreal how integral they can become to your being.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> Cool beans. I've been at it for a little over 13 years. It's unreal how integral they can become to your being.



13 years dude? That is sick. And I know exactly what you mean, only a lil over a year and I can;t remember what it was like without them and I don't plan to get rid of them anytime soon.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I now have a crush on someone whose nickname rhymes with Moshie...



Ha Ha. Thank you angel. You like older women then?. I feel honored to be included in your line up of crushes alongside the Big Cuties ladies like Miss Stacie and Deidre Babe. Big Cutie Shoshie.

Hoping 2008 will be wonderful for you with a lot of happiness and many blessings.

Shosh


----------



## gypsy (Dec 2, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My problem is I'm a pretty good flirt with the girls but not so much when it comes to the guys....which stinks because I'm totally straight :blink:




DAMMIT NANCY! Here I was thinkin' I had a chance! *wails*


----------



## gypsy (Dec 2, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> O Canada!
> Our home and native land!
> True patriot love in all thy sons command.
> 
> ...



You have a crush on the National Anthem? I didn't know it posted here.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 2, 2007)

gypsy said:


> DAMMIT NANCY! Here I was thinkin' I had a chance! *wails*



Except for Gypsy. For Gypsy I'm totally not straight. :wubu:


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 2, 2007)

Miss Socalfatchick : Hmmm! I sure wish that crush was on me. I could sure use a new warddrobe of clothes after having them ripped off. I would be willing to try a new look. Maybe a black gothic men's suit. :doh:




SoCalFatGothChick said:


> Oh yeah...I don't know if I would exactly call this a crush, considering I am taken and very much in love with my boyfriend, but there is a certain person that I think is really attractive and very cool to talk to, and I would totally rip their clothes off if I was single and attractive to them...and I would even buy them dinner first! LOL :batting: I'm not saying who though. :blush:


----------



## gypsy (Dec 2, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Except for Gypsy. For Gypsy I'm totally not straight. :wubu:



:wubu::wubu::wubu:

My place. Next Saturday night. I'll supply the whipped cream and mini pool.


----------



## redguard (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a big ole' crush on mimosa, but I know I'm far from being the only one.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 3, 2007)

Spill you Fuzzy Blue Bear



Fuzzy said:


> I still have a few crushes.. Just sayin'


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2007)

redguard said:


> I have a big ole' crush on mimosa, but I know I'm far from being the only one.



:wubu::wubu::kiss2::kiss2::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 3, 2007)

redguard said:


> I have a big ole' crush on mimosa, but I know I'm far from being the only one.




I think it's hard not to have a crush on her. I mean, just look at her...

There's just something about Hispanic women.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I think it's hard not to have a crush on her. I mean, just look at her...
> 
> There's just something about Hispanic women.



Thanks, Seth. :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 3, 2007)

I can haz crush on Fuzzy Necromancer.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a crush on Rebecca ^-^ :wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I think it's hard not to have a crush on her. I mean, just look at her...
> 
> There's just something about Hispanic women.



I agree. Mimi is something sweet to look at. There's something about her. I can't put my finger on it, but there's something in those eyes.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd settle for an honorable mention lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I agree. Mimi is something sweet to look at. There's something about her. I can't put my finger on it, but there's something in those eyes.



Thank you angel.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

redguard said:


> I have a big ole' crush on mimosa, but I know I'm far from being the only one.




Well she is beautiful and a real angel, so no surprise there.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I agree. Mimi is something sweet to look at. There's something about her. I can't put my finger on it, but there's something in those eyes.



Mimi is also a very sweet person. She is beautiful, yes. She has been a wonderful friend to me here too.


----------



## veronica (Dec 4, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I'd settle for an honorable mention lol



i have a crush on you babe


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 4, 2007)

The devil must be skiing I actually got a mention


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 4, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I have a crush on Rebecca ^-^ :wubu:



I CHALLENGE YOU!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mimi is also a very sweet person. She is beautiful, yes. She has been a wonderful friend to me here too.



Awww, Susie. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. You, my dear, are the whole package. Smart, beautiful, funny, passionate :wubu:and you don't take any crap from anyone. If I were a guy I would marry you and spoil you rotten!:happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 4, 2007)

Divals said:


> I CHALLENGE YOU!


THUNDERDOME!


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 4, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> THUNDERDOME!









SHOOP DA WHOOP!1one


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

I wanna see a fight to the death for the beautiful Rebecca's affection! Make the crush threads a bit more exciting, no?

In keeping with Rebecca's heart, potential suitors can apply with donuts.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Awww, Susie. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. You, my dear, are the whole package. Smart, beautiful, funny, passionate :wubu:and you don't take any crap from anyone. If I were a guy I would marry you and spoil you rotten!:happy:



I am an Aussie. It is a time honored tradition to not not suffer fools gladly. Translation, no crap shall be taken.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 4, 2007)

View attachment 31903



Two men enter...one man leaves!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 31903
> 
> 
> 
> Two men enter...one man leaves!!



Mellie,

I have not sent you my best wishes on your recent happiness with your new man. I am a terrible My Space friend, no? 

You are not gonna delete me from your friend's list are you?

Shosh


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a few crushes from dim I mean all of the women are simply goddesses but as far as who are the crushes to avoid embarassment I'll keep that to myself..............rob


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 4, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mellie,
> 
> I have not sent you my best wishes on your recent happiness with your new man. I am a terrible My Space friend, no?
> 
> ...



Shosh,

You know I loves ya! I haven't exactly been the best MySpace friend either, you know. Of course I'm not going to delete you.
Thanks for your well wishes!:batting:

Mellie


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

Noooo, they be killing my crush!

But, yes, bring on the doughnuts.



activistfatgirl said:


> I wanna see a fight to the death for the beautiful Rebecca's affection! Make the crush threads a bit more exciting, no?
> 
> In keeping with Rebecca's heart, potential suitors can apply with donuts.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Noooo, they be killing my crush!
> 
> But, yes, bring on the doughnuts.




And not plain ones either! You all love her more than that, right? Right!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

> I have hips, thighs, and don't discriminate against pies.



I don't discriminate against plain doughnuts, either.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2007)

I think Seth Warren is kind of hawt......:blush:

so is Zain...but I think I scare the hell out of him so I leave him alone  

Oh and Spanky (but he's married so I keep my distance) and of course....Cleverbomb (same deal  )


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 4, 2007)

*comes in with some Dunkin Donuts specialty donuts in a 12-pack*
^_^

I accept your challenge. ><

LET THE RIVERS RUN REEEEEED! D<

*runs after divals with teeth bared*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Seth Warren is kind of hawt......:blush:
> 
> so is Zain...but I think I scare the hell out of him so I leave him alone
> 
> Oh and Spanky (but he's married so I keep my distance) and of course....Cleverbomb (same deal  )




Spanky is a perfect gentleman here. Can I just say that. A good friend to many.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 5, 2007)

I have but one donut to give...







but it's the size of the world!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 5, 2007)

Divals said:


> I have but one donut to give...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't trade my friendship with Fuzzy Necromancer for every single doughnut that has ever existed or will ever exist. :blush: 

Just between you and me, that's saying something.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't think anyone actually crushes on me, but I console myself with the fact that I have a husband who loves and adores me. I crushed on him, first, though. Or at least, was the first to say it.

Though I am straight, there are others here, male and female, who rev my engine.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I wouldn't trade my friendship with Fuzzy Necromancer for every single doughnut that has ever existed or will ever exist. :blush:
> 
> Just between you and me, that's saying something.



I think I just got shot down v.v

So much for the power of Worldly Donuts.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> Don't think anyone actually crushes on me, but I console myself with the fact that I have a husband who loves and adores me. I crushed on him, first, though. Or at least, was the first to say it.
> 
> Though I am straight, there are others here, male and female, who rev my engine.



It's not that no one crushes on you, Tina. It's that they know you're amazing, and way out of their league.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

Betsy, my dear, dear woman. That was very kind of you. You truly made me laugh -- and got rep for my first laugh of the day.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 5, 2007)

Tina,

Having a crush on your husband is the best kind of crush there is.:wubu:

Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't it, though? 

And Bets, I didn't mean to throw that back in your face, you are very kind. I just can't take that kind of thing seriously, you know? I SO do not see myself that way.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> Isn't it, though?
> 
> And Bets, I didn't mean to throw that back in your face, you are very kind. I just can't take that kind of thing seriously, you know? I SO do not see myself that way.



Ha ha ha, it's fine Tina. Don't worry, I get you! 

(But I still think you're pretty damn amazing, and you can't stop me so there!  )


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, lovely. And you are damned amazing myself. It's not just me who feels that way. I think that opinion is pretty universal here.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 5, 2007)

I got a crush on me lol sorry I felt left out I got a couple of pics on the recent pics of you post if any of you beautiful goddesses would like to see


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Spill you Fuzzy Blue Bear



Heh.  Then they wouldn't be secret crushes anymore..


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and Spanky (but he's married so I keep my distance) and of course....Cleverbomb (same deal  )



I'm having a Sally Field moment. :blush:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Seth Warren is kind of hawt......:blush:
> 
> so is Zain...but I think I scare the hell out of him so I leave him alone
> 
> Oh and Spanky (but he's married so I keep my distance) and of course....Cleverbomb (same deal  )


Ok, I'm blushing furiously... thanks 
Especially coming from one of the highlights of this board herself...

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 6, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I wouldn't trade my friendship with Fuzzy Necromancer for every single doughnut that has ever existed or will ever exist. :blush:
> 
> Just between you and me, that's saying something.



0_0

Awww ;-;


You like me. You really like me! ^___^
*huggles*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm... 2 years and some months.... several hundred new users since then... several hundred no longer active...

I am intentionally revivifying this thread.


----------



## Razto9 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good cause I have a crush on Britt and Steph


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 5, 2010)

Shosh said:


> And How!!!!:smitten: :wubu:
> The guys have the paysite board. Can we have a Men Of Dims 2008 Calender? Any volunteers to model all the different months?:smitten:
> Shosh



I volunteer for the 2010/2011 version, any other takers man enough to give it up for the ladies? (By man enough I mean in possession of a Y chromosome)
Rollhandler


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Hmm... 2 years and some months.... several hundred new users since then... several hundred no longer active...
> 
> I am intentionally revivifying this thread.




Good bump - excellently fun thread. 

 

Hmm, crushing? Jury's out, still analyzing - it's what I do best and most.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 9, 2010)

IVY. 

yea i said it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> ...Hmm, crushing? Jury's out, still analyzing - it's what I do best and most.



Hmmm..._what_ do you do best and most? Analyzing or crushing? And if crushing, which type??


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hmmm..._what_ do you do best and most? Analyzing or crushing? And if crushing, which type??




Analyzing, for sure! lol However, I crush fairly well also, and the physical kind. 

GRRR. :blush:


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a crush on Mini...there I said it....my tummy got butterflies alittle bit when he asked me to be his friend on facebook!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I have a crush on Mini...there I said it....my tummy got butterflies alittle bit when he asked me to be his friend on facebook!



Lol how cute.

He is a good guy.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

I just have one thing to say:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 11, 2010)

rollhandler said:


> I volunteer for the 2010/2011 version, any other takers man enough to give it up for the ladies? (By man enough I mean in possession of a Y chromosome)
> Rollhandler



I'll volunteer for that!

oh, and I think beautifulbigD is soooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2010)

Littlefairywren :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Littlefairywren :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



You sweetie, you! :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I think my kitten Wonton has a thing for Puggles. She sits on my laptop and blocks the screen whenever his posts come up.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 12, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> I'll volunteer for that!
> 
> oh, and I think beautifulbigD is soooooo gorgeous.





You are the sweetest. Thank you.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I think my kitten Wonton has a thing for Puggles. She sits on my laptop and blocks the screen whenever his posts come up.



Well your cat will like this post!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2010)

More than any:
*succubus_dxb*

...also: 
Aust99 - she's such a cute, wonderful girl
CastingPearls - she's so adorable
Ditzy brunette - she's like ... you know, nobody puts her in a corner
Inhibited - she's so sweet all the time
Steely - my Meryl
Suze - digger den damen her


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm dealing with a pretty major crush...but I don't know if he's on dims or not.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> More than any:
> *succubus_dxb*
> 
> ...also:
> ...


It's so nice when someone can admit they like someone.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 18, 2010)

Twilley is my Raptor from another mother. <3


----------



## Twilley (Apr 18, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Twilley is my Raptor from another mother. <3



D'aww...thanks...


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 21, 2010)

Man its been forever since I was last on Dims


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> More than any:
> *succubus_dxb*
> 
> ...also:
> ...



you are such a sweetie. I realise you're a conservative, so I suppose moving here and being in a polygamous relationship with me is...... pushing my luck?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Shazzy :wubu::wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> More than any:
> *succubus_dxb*
> 
> ...also:
> ...



Haha, love it! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> you are such a sweetie. I realise you're a conservative, so I suppose moving here and being in a polygamous relationship with me is...... pushing my luck?



For you, I'll do pretty much anything. I'd be more than happy just to get a hug from you


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 2, 2010)

I don't have a crush to report, but I do need to comment that Scorsese's crush on Sucubus is pretty cute. lol


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Cuppycake looks mighty fine! :blush:


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2010)

Oh I have one.. or two... too bad I'm horribly shy :blush:


----------



## DreamyInToronto (May 2, 2010)

on patmcf!!! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:  :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

This thread is adorable.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2010)

I actually do really have one! It's old & comfy & lives still. Who knew.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2010)

Who's crushing on me?


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Who's crushing on me?



Hint Hint: She can be found in a oyster.


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

I want a crush well someone to have one on me at least 

huggles think everyone in this thread has exceptional taste thats for sure


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I want a crush well someone to have one on me at least



You already have one


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I want a crush well someone to have one on me at least
> 
> huggles think everyone in this thread has exceptional taste thats for sure


I am SO SURE someone is crushing on you and I don't recall anyone crushing on me so you wouldn't be alone anyway...some crushes are just that. SECRET. hugs


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Who's crushing on me?




Ummmm Hello???


spiritangel said:


> I want a crush well someone to have one on me at least



Girl.... Me Too!!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

I think i have a crush on just about every gal here :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ummmm Hello???
> 
> 
> Girl.... Me Too!!


Yeah, I think the Nutman got you confused with me. There ya go BMANN.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, I think the Nutman got you confused with me. There ya go BMANN.



yeah I was messing with pearl  sorry if i lied to you bmann


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I am SO SURE someone is crushing on you and I don't recall anyone crushing on me so you wouldn't be alone anyway...some crushes are just that. SECRET. hugs



awww thanks, and you sooo do to I saw your name on a list of crushes on here missy, hehe something about you being soo adorable ring a bell


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awww thanks, and you sooo do to I saw your name on a list of crushes on here missy, hehe something about you being soo adorable ring a bell



Oh hell yes! Elaine is right, you are bound to have crushes...they are probably just shy. If I didn't have a thing for the men, I would be so crushing on you myself! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ummmm Hello???



Oh, yeah. You're TOTALLY crushing on me. I need to remember that. 

I'm totally crushing on you too, FYI. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh hell yes! Elaine is right, you are bound to have crushes...they are probably just shy. If I didn't have a thing for the men, I would be so crushing on you myself! :happy:



Awwww right back at you there,  but yep I am into the men to lol your both soo sweet


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
GEF, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This thread is adorable.



And you are too.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

I'm all out of rep. Can I borrow some adorable rep for Scorsese???


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

I tried but i can't rep for 24 hours


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm all out of rep. Can I borrow some adorable rep for Scorsese???



Got him for ya!!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got him for ya!!


I run out of rep 30 seconds after I log in. Thanks girl, for having my back. I got you when you need it too.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got him for ya!!



Thanks for the rep for Pearls... and, erm, :blush:. What you wrote there made me blush.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
> GEF, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.



Thank you, you darling woman! And you are right, there are so many ladies here who have a place on my crush list (yourself included)...and then there are the men :wubu:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you, you darling woman! And you are right, there are so many ladies here who have a place on my crush list (yourself included)...and then there are the men :wubu:



UH OH! Anybody in Australia?! I gotta feeling Wren is getting pretty horny at the moment! :wubu::blush:


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
> GEF, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.



awww huggles, :blush:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 3, 2010)

Awww, I'm feeling the sisterly love  You're all cool in my book :wubu:


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2010)

I want to add someone to my crush list. It is Reagan. She is beautiful, seems to be very original, has very great hair and killer eyes. She is an interesting girl also.


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Awww, I'm feeling the sisterly love  You're all cool in my book :wubu:




I second this totally feeling the same :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Everyone here is absolutley great!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Cuppycake looks mighty fine! :blush:





awww yay....not quiet a crush, but a complement is also nice. Thanks


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

My crush on Cuppy......is still alive and well. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
> GEF, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.



Aw, I love you too, Casting Pearls.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 4, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Everyone here is absolutley great!



You're like my soul brother


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> UH OH! Anybody in Australia?! I gotta feeling Wren is getting pretty horny at the moment! :wubu::blush:



Behave yourself, young man...lol 
You are a naughty one, Isaiah!


----------



## Tau (May 4, 2010)

I havent had a crush in ages. I miss the drama of it - its so much fun being into somebody and stalking them shamelessly LOL!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Behave yourself, young man...lol
> You are a naughty one, Isaiah!



yes, but I don't here you complaining, just stating the obvious!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 5, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My crush on Cuppy......is still alive and well. :wubu:





what a coincidence...cus so is my crush on you :kiss2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

Tau said:


> I havent had a crush in ages. I miss the drama of it - its so much fun being into somebody and stalking them shamelessly LOL!



I had so many crushes in middle school, I think I had a different crush per month. I still have a few crushes to this day but not as much as I did like in middle school.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 5, 2010)

Tau said:


> I havent had a crush in ages. I miss the drama of it - its so much fun being into somebody and stalking them shamelessly LOL!



I wish someone would crush on me, for once!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> I wish someone would crush on me, for once!


Would you settle for objectification? (nice legs)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

Today, Elaine and BigChaz are my crushes. They're both fully aware of the whys and hows


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

I have the biggest crush on...................................................






Myself!! Atm :wubu: 

and I think you all should have giant crushes onyourselves as well cause your all wonderful amazing gorgeous souls!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Today, Elaine and BigChaz are my crushes. They're both fully aware of the whys and hows


~~MWAH BABYDOLL!!!!!~~~ Got nuthin but luv for ya!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

I add spiritangel to my list just because she's so nice and sweet and what an adorable fairy! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I add spiritangel to my list just because she's so nice and sweet and what an adorable fairy! :happy:


We have the best fairies on DIMS, don't we???


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I add spiritangel to my list just because she's so nice and sweet and what an adorable fairy! :happy:



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:wubu: hmm think we need a girl crush thread  or some such compliment the people on dimms who are awesome or some such


----------



## stldpn (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
> GEF, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.



I still don't understand girl crushes and I don't want to. It's far too much fun to use my imagination privately and assume that not all of them are entirely nonsexual.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I still don't understand girl crushes and I don't want to. It's far too much fun to use my imagination privately and assume that not all of them are entirely nonsexual.



Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.

My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, GEF, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, fat9276, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.
> 
> My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, GEF, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, fat9276, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.



Wooooo! My first appearance in the thread. Thanks LFW, you know I have a crush on you back. :wubu:

(But don't pretend it's not sexual...)


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Wooooo! My first appearance in the thread. Thanks LFW, you know I have a crush on you back. :wubu:
> 
> (*But don't pretend it's not sexual*...)



LOL!!! You got me there. For you, I would make an exception....and of course, OWA :happy:


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

So... anyone have a crush on me? I'm just curious.


----------



## calauria (May 6, 2010)

Everyone is cute with there crushes....lol!! awwww.....


----------



## Aust99 (May 6, 2010)

Help.. I've been crushed!!!  Thanks LFW... your so lovely...


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? *Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.*
> 
> My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, GEF, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, *fat9276*, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.



K, 

You know you will always be my first and best lady crush:wubu: hehe


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

If you have a crush on me say HOLLAH!


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.
> 
> My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, GEF, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, fat9276, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.



Umm I don't know that I've ever experienced the male equivalent of what I've seen described as a nonsexual girl-girl crush. I've had friends and I've had good friends but no one that I would consider a man crush like that.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

I guess it's a girl thing then....awww...you got girls crushing on you too. You know you do.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 6, 2010)

I don't currently have any crushes, but im taking applications.


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I don't currently have any crushes, but im taking applications.



omg I looove that


----------



## stldpn (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I guess it's a girl thing then....awww...you got girls crushing on you too. You know you do.



Yeah but I've only got one girl crushing on me that REALLY matters... and I keep telling Lisa that I do and say enough on this board to make sure the rest of you ladies stay totally disinterested.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah but I've only got one girl crushing on me that REALLY matters... and I keep telling Lisa that I do and say enough on this board to make sure the rest of you ladies stay totally disinterested.


So thats your master plan? LOL She's got nothing to worry about. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Would you settle for objectification? (nice legs)



LOL - objectify away! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Umm I don't know that I've ever experienced the male equivalent of what I've seen described as a nonsexual girl-girl crush. I've had friends and I've had good friends but no one that I would consider a man crush like that.





CastingPearls said:


> I guess it's a girl thing then....awww...you got girls crushing on you too. You know you do.



Oh, I've had 'man crushes,' but I think it is one of those things that you don't think of as a distinct thing until you have a label for it. It wasn't until I was having one while reading on here about 'girl crushes' that it clicked, and then looking back I could recognize a few others over the years.

How many other guys get them, I have no idea--we generally talk about hockey, not our emotions  (well, unless it is our emotions _about_ hockey)


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

:wubu:I've got a few....


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

*Is it okay to have a crush on myself? Because I am really coming into my own this week, despite all the death and destruction around me . . . *


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2010)

DitzyBrunette... I so want to have a dance with you. A really dirty dance. Because you're like the wind


----------



## Oirish (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, I've got crushes here. I'm crushing on the majority of the models here and a handful of other ladies!


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Is it okay to have a crush on myself? Because I am really coming into my own this week, despite all the death and destruction around me . . . *



Yes Yes it is cause I have been crushing on myself lately to 


and because you are mega crush worthy :wubu:


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 7, 2010)

Tonight, I'm totally crushing on myself. I have on the cutest outfit, and makeup. I look great


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 7, 2010)

K add me to the list of people crushing on themselves. It's kind of lame, but I know I'm wicked awesome and have really been happy with myself lately so think I deserve to be 'crushed on' even if its only by me LOL


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 7, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> K add me to the list of people crushing on themselves. It's kind of lame, but I know I'm wicked awesome and have really been happy with myself lately so think I deserve to be 'crushed on' even if its only by me LOL






heheeh I figure that no one here (aside from 4 or 5 girls I've met at bashes) knows me enough to crush on me, so the only way I'll be crushed on is if I do it myself. lol


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

*Aww . . . I have a crush on my girl Spiritangel! Because she gives the best huggles! lol!*


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> K add me to the list of people crushing on themselves. It's kind of lame, but I know I'm wicked awesome and have really been happy with myself lately so think I deserve to be 'crushed on' even if its only by me LOL



Not lame at all, think its awesome!!!


----------



## jtgw (May 7, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

I don't crush on myself anymore. Past the point of no return. It's more of a profound love affair. LOL


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 7, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> heheeh I figure that no one here (aside from 4 or 5 girls I've met at bashes) knows me enough to crush on me, so the only way I'll be crushed on is if I do it myself. lol



Haven't met you at a bash (Only been to one myself), but think your pretty rad so add me to your list of crushes!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't crush on myself anymore. Past the point of no return. It's more of a profound love affair. LOL



I think that would make a pretty neat bumper sticker hehe


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Aww . . . I have a crush on my girl Spiritangel! Because she gives the best huggles! lol!*




awww I have such a girl crush on you cause of your purple hair, and your awesome :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.
> 
> My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, GEF, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, fat9276, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.



My bad....adding BrownEyedChica and Micara, to my lady crushes


----------



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

Yes.... Holds cards close to chest.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 9, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Tonight, I'm totally crushing on myself. I have on the cutest outfit, and makeup. I look great



I'm crushing on you too, darling! :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> My bad....adding BrownEyedChica and Micara, to my lady crushes


Yes add to my list those as well as, bigbeautifulme, Aust99, cuppycake, lucious lulu, msbard, Tau, succubus, fat.n.sassy, Crystal, gobettie, thatgirl08, and so many more (I'd like to thank the Academy....)

Oh and two of several boy crushes (most of whom will remain unnamed) Balletguy and Scorsese.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2010)

Ooh, you are good for my memory, Elaine....adding bigbeautifulme too! 

If I start my man crush list, I will be here for a while I think.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes add to my list those as well as, bigbeautifulme, Aust99, cuppycake, lucious lulu, msbard, Tau, succubus, fat.n.sassy, Crystal, gobettie, thatgirl08, and so many more (I'd like to thank the Academy....)
> 
> Oh and two of several boy crushes (most of whom will remain unnamed) Balletguy and Scorsese.



Awww, thanks Pearls!  This is my first crushing on in this thread in quite a while. LOL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh, you are good for my memory, Elaine....adding bigbeautifulme too!
> 
> If I start my man crush list, I will be here for a while I think.



Thanks to you too, LFW!  :wubu: Right back at you! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Do guys not have "man crushes" on each other? Girl crushes are great! For me it is like a connection or a kind of bonding, a sisterhood if you will. Hard to explain really. And nothing sexual whatsoever.
> 
> My lady crushes - MizzSnakeBite, FLW, Bubble, *GEF*, steely, spiritangel, Inhibited, CastingPearls, Tau, MzDeeZyre, mcbeth, archivaltype, Fluffy51888, Crystal, luscious_lulu, DameQ, Aust99, succubus_dxb, Fat.n.sassy, OneWickedAngel, fat9276, thatgirl08.....these women are fantastic, in their own right! I hope I didn't forget anyone.





CastingPearls said:


> It's VERY common for girls to crush on other girls with no sexual element...you just admire them as women, look up to them, idolize them somewhat...in that vein....although I am strictly dickly, I do have definite girl crushes to name a few, but certainly not limited to:
> *GEF*, LFW, SpiritAngel, DitzyBrunette, MzDee, Happyface etc. I just love your spirit, sharpness, candor and vulnerability. You're wonderful and all gorgeous to boot.



You are both among the nicest ladies on this site....and certainly on my crush list, too


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

wow...too hard to name just one....I like everyone.


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> :wubu:I've got a few....



I would think so


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2010)

I have a thing for all the guys that have posted they have a big.................heart :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a thing for all the guys that have posted they have a big.................heart :batting:



hehe you made me chuckle with this one

adding you to my girl crush list to, sooo many amazing and inspiring women on this forum, oh and Micara, and lots of others but my brain isnt awake yet


----------



## Dolce (May 12, 2010)

I have a crush on Spirit Angel 'cause I feel her warmth radiate through the computer screen. I also like her blog - it's motivating :happy:

Ballet guy seems crush-worthy. Except that he might drink too much liquor. I'm not sure though. I'll have to wait and find out. I'll let you all know when I do.


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

Dolce said:


> I have a crush on Spirit Angel 'cause I feel her warmth radiate through the computer screen. I also like her blog - it's motivating :happy:
> 
> Ballet guy seems crush-worthy. Except that he might drink too much liquor. I'm not sure though. I'll have to wait and find out. I'll let you all know when I do.



OMG someone actually reads my blog?? cool and huggles thanks Dolce


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> OMG someone actually reads my blog?? cool and huggles thanks Dolce


Of course someone reads your blogs. You have groupies. Or in an angel's case---cherubs???


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Of course someone reads your blogs. You have groupies. Or in an angel's case---cherubs???



awww :blush::blush: I always have the impression no one reads it, start leaving comments or something so I know you have been there, is nice to know that people actually do read it


----------



## Crystal (May 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Crystal





CastingPearls said:


> Crystal



Thankies both of you.  *feels pretty special*


----------



## balletguy (May 12, 2010)

Ballet guy seems crush-worthy. Except that he might drink too much liquor. I'm not sure though. I'll have to wait and find out. I'll let you all know when I do.[/QUOTE]

Nope I dont drink too much...never knew I was crush worthy...:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Ballet guy seems crush-worthy. Except that he might drink too much liquor. I'm not sure though. I'll have to wait and find out. I'll let you all know when I do.



Nope I dont drink too much...never knew I was crush worthy...:smitten:[/QUOTE]
Liar. Methinks someone doth protest too much.


----------



## stldpn (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> So thats your master plan? LOL She's got nothing to worry about. She's gorgeous.



I have no master plan. Essentially, I just muddle through. I basically lucked into this relationship, she doesn't know I'm a bridge troll yet.


----------



## Dolce (May 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Liar. Methinks someone doth protest too much.



Okay, he's hot. And mysterious. I like it. Care to dance?


----------



## Fluffy51888 (May 13, 2010)

Aw, LFW! Thank you so much. Of course the crush is returned.  I didn't think anyone but my boyfriend was crushing on me, and he kinda has to.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 13, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I didn't think anyone but my boyfriend was crushing on me, and he kinda has to.


Hey. I had plenty of practice before I got anywhere close to having to.  Besides, now you get twice as much; the crushin' I have to do, and the crushin' I wanna do.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 13, 2010)

In order from longest lasting to most recent~

MfDoom
Ladle
Clashcityrocker


Serious girl boner material here.



True


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 13, 2010)

Fluffy51888!

I haven't seen you in a while! Off course, once I saw your name I remember how darn gorgeous you are


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2010)

I'm gonna have to add CastingPearls to my crush list. She's hot.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 16, 2010)

Is Ian Somerhalder on Dims by any chance? After this week's Vampire Diaries, I'm completely crushing on him.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (May 17, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Fluffy51888!
> 
> I haven't seen you in a while! Off course, once I saw your name I remember how darn gorgeous you are




How sweet! Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm gonna have to add CastingPearls to my crush list. She's hot.


Thank you BMann!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2010)

I crush on me  since i haven't made a list


----------



## Lovelyone (May 18, 2010)

I have a thing for fat girls with confidence and attitude, and the men who love them. So I guess I am crushing on MOST of the people in these forums.


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

I have a crush for all the ladies here :blush:


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I have a crush for all the ladies here :blush:



Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I have a crush for all the ladies here :blush:





balletguy said:


> Could not have said it better myself.



That's the easy way out...come on guys, take a stand!!!


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> That's the easy way out...come on guys, take a stand!!!



ooohhhhh! This is such a tough choice! I need to thiiinnnnkkk!! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> That's the easy way out...come on guys, take a stand!!!



I agree but then again we are all rather fabulous women


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> That's the easy way out...come on guys, take a stand!!!


Yep, they're chickens! LOL.


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

aww ok ok, Ill read my crushes:

Spiritangel, Pearl, Micara, BigBeautifulMe, HappyChick, Phatck, (Nutty names all the female members that have ever joined Dimensions).


----------



## KittyKitten (May 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> aww ok ok, Ill read my crushes:
> 
> Spiritangel, Pearl, Micara, BigBeautifulMe, HappyChick, Phatck, (Nutty names all the female members that have ever joined Dimensions).



Is that Happyfatchick or Happyface83 (me) ? :happy:


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Is that Happyfatchick or Happyface83 (me) ? :happy:



yes  

:doh: I am sooooo stupid


----------



## KittyKitten (May 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> yes
> 
> :doh: I am sooooo stupid



Aw, you are too cool!


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Aw, you are too cool!



aw shucks :blush: 

View attachment 6974_Bashful_Dwarf_Standup_684$5B1$5D.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

Still waiting for Balletguy to fess up..........


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Still waiting for Balletguy to fess up..........



Yes! If I'm going down, he better damn well go down with me!


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> aww ok ok, Ill read my crushes:
> 
> Spiritangel, Pearl, Micara, BigBeautifulMe, HappyChick, Phatck, (Nutty names all the female members that have ever joined Dimensions).



OMG I made a list of a boy woo hoo :wubu::wubu: Nutty you are the first boy to crush on me and say so here


----------



## Lovelyone (May 19, 2010)

I never make the list unless i point out that I never make the list, and invariably someone gives me the pity lust...*sigh.


----------



## Aust99 (May 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes add to my list those as well as, bigbeautifulme, *Aust99*, cuppycake, lucious lulu, msbard, Tau, succubus, fat.n.sassy, Crystal, gobettie, thatgirl08, and so many more (I'd like to thank the Academy....)
> 
> Oh and two of several boy crushes (most of whom will remain unnamed) Balletguy and Scorsese.




Awww. missed this... thanks CP Your so lovely!!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Still waiting for Balletguy to fess up..........



Well of course you make this list CP...sorry nut you are not on here
so many people so little time here they are in no particular order I am sure I have crushed on others here but here are my latest...Aust,Ms Bard, Spirit AngelMicara,Ditzy Brunette, butler girls and of course Casting P....


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Well of course you make this list CP...sorry nut you are not on here
> so many people so little time here they are in no particular order I am sure I have crushed on others here but here are my latest...Aust,Ms Bard, Spirit AngelMicara,Ditzy Brunette, butler girls and of course Casting P....



I forgot succubus_dxb and your plump princess


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I never make the list unless i point out that I never make the list, and invariably someone gives me the pity lust...*sigh.


You're on my girl list and it's not a pity crush. I never fake it. LOL


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

Awww, thanks to my crushers!! :blush: You guys are awesome.

So, I might as well jump in with my boy crushes. (I apologize if I leave anyone out. Sometimes, I'm just dumb.)

Weirdo890, FreakyFred, NYCGabriel, Twilley, Nutty, BalleyGuy, BMann, Scorsese, & Rellis

The girls list is gonna take longer to compile, 'cause you ladies are just all so awesome!


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> So, I might as well jump in with my boy crushes. (I apologize if I leave anyone out. Sometimes, I'm just dumb.)
> 
> Weirdo890, FreakyFred, NYCGabriel, Twilley, Nutty, BalleyGuy, BMann, Scorsese, & *Rellis*



Wow.....just WOW.

I dont think i'v ever been crushed on before. I'm honestly quite speechless :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Wow.....just WOW.
> 
> I dont think i'v ever been crushed on before. I'm honestly quite speechless :blush:


You ARE crushworthy. I'm amazed how how so many people are shocked......LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> Awww, thanks to my crushers!! :blush: You guys are awesome.
> 
> So, I might as well jump in with my boy crushes. (I apologize if I leave anyone out. Sometimes, I'm just dumb.)
> 
> ...


I KNOW I'm up there Miss Firecracker!!! LOL


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I KNOW I'm up there Miss Firecracker!!! LOL



Honey, you're my Numero Uno gal!!!


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

Also, I forgot Snuggletiger. Darn it, darn it. I hope I didn't forget anyone else!


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Wow.....just WOW.
> 
> I dont think i'v ever been crushed on before. I'm honestly quite speechless :blush:



Awww, you are totally crushworthy!  I'm sure my list isn't the only one that you're on!


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> Awww, you are totally crushworthy!  I'm sure my list isn't the only one that you're on!



Now you've got me wondering 

Btw, Thank you seriously. It's good to know that i'm likable, even if it is over the internet. And i also have a little bit of a crush on you too :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> I forgot succubus_dxb and your plump princess



oh my two boys crushing on me in one day :blush::wubu: how lucky am I


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Now you've got me wondering
> 
> Btw, Thank you seriously. It's good to know that i'm likable, even if it is over the internet. And i also have a little bit of a crush on you too :blush:



Aww! :blush: Thank you!


----------



## Slamaga (May 20, 2010)

I have a crush on you all because you are all so adorable. You make me feel good even when I feel sad. All of you are a part of my happiness.


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

Micara said:


> Awww, thanks to my crushers!! :blush: You guys are awesome.
> 
> So, I might as well jump in with my boy crushes. (I apologize if I leave anyone out. Sometimes, I'm just dumb.)
> 
> ...




wow i have someone crushing on me!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2010)

balletguy said:


> wow i have someone crushing on me!!!


You have two someones crushing on you!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2010)

Slamaga said:


> I have a crush on you all because you are all so adorable. You make me feel good even when I feel sad. All of you are a part of my happiness.


That was the sweetest thing, Slamanga! You're on my crush list too.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes add to my list those as well as, bigbeautifulme, Aust99, cuppycake, lucious lulu, msbard, Tau, succubus, fat.n.sassy, Crystal, gobettie, thatgirl08, and so many more (I'd like to thank the Academy....)
> 
> Oh and two of several boy crushes (most of whom will remain unnamed) Balletguy and Scorsese.



*Wow, I just read this and I am so honored! Thanks CastingPearls, girl crush totally received and returned! lol!*


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 24, 2010)

Free2beme04 and my favorite philosoraptor. (You know who you are.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Free2beme04 and my favorite philosoraptor. (You know who you are.)




I crush on Free2beme too. 

Also, I would do.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr give you and Cinnamitch both with a big.......donut.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

I would add little fairy w to my list.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 25, 2010)

balletguy said:


> I would add little fairy w to my list.



Awww, I love being crushed on....you are a sweetheart! Right back at you :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 26, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Well of course you make this list CP...sorry nut you are not on here
> so many people so little time here they are in no particular order I am sure I have crushed on others here but here are my latest...Aust,Ms Bard, Spirit AngelMicara,Ditzy Brunette, butler girls and of course Casting P....



 :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2010)

Micara said:


> Awww, thanks to my crushers!! :blush: You guys are awesome.
> 
> So, I might as well jump in with my boy crushes. (I apologize if I leave anyone out. Sometimes, I'm just dumb.)
> 
> ...



Do I see MY screenname on there?! AWESOME!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thought i'd add a list here, it's not that long but i guess it'll get bigger over time....

JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre


And one ManCrush

Christov...because he's just amazing.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I crush on Free2beme too.
> 
> Also, I would do.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr give you and Cinnamitch both with a big.......donut.



Um a donut has a HOLE. . How about a Longjohn?:kiss2:


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> And one ManCrush
> 
> Christov...because he's just amazing.


Yep, I've still got it.


----------



## imfree (Jun 11, 2010)

mimosa said:


> DO you or have you had a crush on anyone on Dims?
> 
> The truth is......I do have a crush on someone here. He has the sexiest voice I have ever heard. I wish I could kiss him in real life. Funny thing is, the first time I saw his pic, I was NOT attracted to him. Then I got to know him a little and.........:wubu:
> 
> :blush: Has anyone else felt this way?




Oh, my!.........pssssssssst!, I have a crush
on you, Mimi:smitten:.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a shit ton of crushes from here!  you're all amazing and so it's hard not to!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Um a donut has a HOLE. . How about a Longjohn?:kiss2:



BTTA.....big tramps think alike


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have a shit ton of crushes from here!  you're all amazing and so it's hard not to!





omg sooo true

Christov, Balletguy, willowmoon, weirdo860, rellis for his poetry and yep that big smile bmann 

am sure I am gonna annoy someone by accidentally leaving them off  and one very very secret crush that I am not sharing ;-)


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg sooo true
> 
> Christov, Balletguy, willowmoon, weirdo860, rellis for his poetry and *yep that big smile bmann *
> 
> am sure I am gonna annoy someone by accidentally leaving them off  and one very very secret crush that I am not sharing ;-)



*Southern belle accent*

Why, I do declare I'm getting the vapors...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes add to my list those as well as, bigbeautifulme, Aust99, cuppycake, lucious lulu, msbard, Tau, succubus, fat.n.sassy, Crystal, gobettie, thatgirl08, and so many more (I'd like to thank the Academy....)
> 
> Oh and two of several boy crushes (most of whom will remain unnamed) Balletguy and Scorsese.





balletguy said:


> I forgot succubus_dxb and your plump princess




yaaaay, thanks guys


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> *Southern belle accent*
> 
> Why, I do declare I'm getting the vapors...



someone has a crush on you and you're going to break wind? I like it


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL, stldpn! That's a way to put it.

"Being crushed on gives me gas."
LMAO!
That's a line I've never heard before.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg sooo true
> 
> Christov, Balletguy, willowmoon, *weirdo890*, rellis for his poetry and yep that big smile bmann
> 
> am sure I am gonna annoy someone by accidentally leaving them off  and one very very secret crush that I am not sharing ;-)



I am honored. :blush:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I am honored. :blush:



As am i, really catches me off guard when somebody says they're crushing on me :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

think of it as my way of saying you guys are just awesome  think that is more what I think than probably crush but we dont have a I think your amazing and awesome thread lol and this one is tooo quiet lately someone had to do something.......................................


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd like to add Micara, Spiritangel, and CastingPearls to my crush list!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

I doubt I'll make any guy's crush list besides Nutty's. Girl Crush list- Casting Pearls, bionic eggplant, spiritangel, jen from OC, shosh, lovesbigmen, tooz, tau, supersizebbw, green eyed fairy, meilian, joswitch, onewickedangel . I think I missed some people, but that's because I'm having a minor brain fart. 

I won't reveal my guy crushes, lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd like to add Micara, Spiritangel, and CastingPearls to my crush list!



right back at you Mathias


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd like to add Micara, Spiritangel, and CastingPearls to my crush list!


Matt you are most definitely on mine as well!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I doubt I'll make any guy's crush list besides Nutty's. Girl Crush list- Casting Pearls, bionic eggplant, spiritangel, jen from OC, shosh, lovesbigmen, tooz, tau, supersizebbw, green eyed fairy, meilian, joswitch, onewickedangel . I think I missed some people, but that's because I'm having a minor brain fart.
> 
> I won't reveal my guy crushes, lol.


oh yeah HAPPY!!! You KNOW you're on mine!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2010)

Rellis10,Christov,Pearls,Happyface,Mathias... Too tired to think. There will be more! OH YES.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rellis10,Christov,Pearls,Happyface,Mathias... Too tired to think. There will be more! OH YES.



Thanks, plump princess!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rellis10,Christov,Pearls,Happyface,Mathias... Too tired to think. There will be more! OH YES.


Thank you Plump Princess. And you too are on my list. If I missed you on the short list, blame it on the Belvedere!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Micara* :wubu:, spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, littlefairywren, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Matt you are most definitely on mine as well!





spiritangel said:


> right back at you Mathias







Your Plump Princess said:


> Rellis10,Christov,Pearls,Happyface,*Mathias...* Too tired to think. There will be more! OH YES.



Thank you all! :blush: :bounce:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Micara* :wubu:, spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, littlefairywren, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be. :happy:



thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Micara* :wubu:, spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, *littlefairywren*, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be. :happy:



Awww, thank you! I am in good company I see


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Micara* :wubu:, spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, littlefairywren, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be. :happy:



Thanks!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I doubt I'll make any guy's crush list besides Nutty's. Girl Crush list- Casting Pearls, bionic eggplant, spiritangel, jen from OC, shosh, lovesbigmen, tooz, tau, supersizebbw, green eyed fairy, meilian, joswitch, onewickedangel . I think I missed some people, but that's because I'm having a minor brain fart.
> 
> I won't reveal my guy crushes, lol.




your Definately on my girl crush list too and I am sure there are tons more for my girl crush list cause we have some truly amazing women here 


awww shucks and wow weirdo890 quite chuffed I made it next to Micara wow what an honour 
Originally Posted by Weirdo890 
Micara , spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, littlefairywren, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Rellis10*,Christov,Pearls,Happyface,Mathias... Too tired to think. There will be more! OH YES.



Awwww, Thanks!


----------



## Micara (Jun 14, 2010)

I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!

First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:

I'll probably forget half a dozen on here.

Okay, my girls are:

CastingPearls, MizzSnakeBite, Lamia, MzDeeZyre, DitzyBrunette, Raegan, Your Plump Princess, Mimosa, Crystal, Fluffy51888, Linda

And the Aussie girls (I am so glad that I don't live in Australia- If I had to compete with you guys, I'd never get a date!!)

LFW
SpiritAngel
Aust99
Succubus


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Micara* :wubu:, spiritangel, CastingPearls, tonynyc (he's just awesome), Your Plump Princess, Mathias, NYCGabriel, littlefairywren, so many to name. You guys rock!!! You make Dims an enjoyable place to be. :happy:



I for got to add Green Eyed Fairy and Mimosa. All that I mention on here are wonderful people who make this site a warm and inviting place to spend time. You make it worth wading through the haters.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I doubt I'll make any guy's crush list besides Nutty's. Girl Crush list- Casting Pearls, bionic eggplant, spiritangel, jen from OC, shosh, lovesbigmen, tooz, tau, supersizebbw, *green eyed fairy*, meilian, joswitch, onewickedangel . I think I missed some people, but that's because I'm having a minor brain fart.
> 
> I won't reveal my guy crushes, lol.





Weirdo890 said:


> I for got to add *Green Eyed Fairy* and Mimosa. All that I mention on here are wonderful people who make this site a warm and inviting place to spend time. You make it worth wading through the haters.



You're both too sweet  :bow:


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're both too sweet  :bow:



Being the Most Wise, Kind, Dimm's Gal that you are, 
GEF, I can not help but to have a serious crush
on you, lovely neighbor.:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 15, 2010)

Micara said:


> I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!
> 
> First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly, Micara! I could get used to being crushed on....lol


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you kindly, Micara! I could get used to being crushed on....lol



I hope I mentioned you as one of my crushes. :wubu: If I didn't, here it is again!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

Micara said:


> I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!
> 
> First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:
> 
> ...




SWEEET.
<3 Your too epic, M! :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Jun 15, 2010)

I feel blessed for being crushed by some wonderful people. Thank you. Sending love vibes right back to you all. XOXOX





imfree said:


> Oh, my!.........pssssssssst!, I have a crush
> on you, Mimi:smitten:.





Micara said:


> I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!
> 
> First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:
> 
> ...





Weirdo890 said:


> I for got to add Green Eyed Fairy and Mimosa. All that I mention on here are wonderful people who make this site a warm and inviting place to spend time. You make it worth wading through the haters.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks to all who have mentioned me.. It's always lovely to see my name in this thread...  I haven't posted a list here for ages... let me think on it. :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwww nice to see this thread alive and kicking again! I havent had a crush or been crushed on in so long! I forgot what all that feels like! Wow!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I doubt I'll make any guy's crush list besides Nutty's. Girl Crush list- Casting Pearls, bionic eggplant, spiritangel, jen from OC, shosh, lovesbigmen, tooz, tau, supersizebbw, green eyed fairy, meilian, joswitch, onewickedangel . I think I missed some people, but that's because I'm having a minor brain fart.
> 
> I won't reveal my guy crushes, lol.



I don't have a crush list. But if I was a younger single guy I'd crush on you, I'm sure there are guys who are already crushing on you that are just too timid to come out and say so in a crush thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2010)

imfree said:


> Being the Most Wise, Kind, Dimm's Gal that you are,
> GEF, I can not help but to have a serious crush
> on you, lovely neighbor.:bow:



Aawwwww thanks Edgar


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I don't have a crush list. But if I was a younger single guy I'd crush on you, I'm sure there are guys who are already crushing on you that are just too timid to come out and say so in a crush thread.



Oh that's sweet, thanks!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 16, 2010)

To balance out my girly crushes.....

And in no particular order btw. Some of you play with me, some of your posts make me happy, some are my friends and some just because I say so - 

mathias, Adamantoise, swamptoad, CaptainSave, SirGordy, willowmoon, stldpn, balletguy. Now I just know there are more of you....lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> To balance out my girly crushes.....
> 
> And in no particular order btw. Some of you play with me, some of your posts make me happy, some are my friends and some just because I say so -
> 
> mathias, Adamantoise, swamptoad, CaptainSave, SirGordy, willowmoon, stldpn, balletguy. Now I just know there are more of you....lol



Adding nitewriter and Weirdo890 to the list.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 17, 2010)

Totally adding willowmoon and FreakyFred to my list.

**Edit--

How could I forget Balletguy!?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> To balance out my girly crushes.....
> 
> And in no particular order btw. Some of you play with me, some of your posts make me happy, some are my friends and some just because I say so -
> 
> mathias, Adamantoise, *swamptoad, *CaptainSave, SirGordy, willowmoon, stldpn, balletguy. Now I just know there are more of you....lol



I 100% agree


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2010)

Swamptoad is a sweetie!

Swamptoad, SirGordy, Snuggletiger are going on my list


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a crush on SoliloquyOfaSiren, but she's disapeared from the site. 

I'm currently crushing on bionic_eggplant (j'aime les quebecois!), kristenirl, & msbard90 ... :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally adding willowmoon and FreakyFred to my list.
> 
> **Edit--
> 
> How could I forget Balletguy!?



hehehe :>

I don't think I could list anyone off haha.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I had a crush on SoliloquyOfaSiren, but she's disapeared from the site.
> 
> I'm currently crushing on bionic_eggplant (j'aime les quebecois!), kristenirl, & msbard90 ... :smitten:



oh my. :wubu:

my first mention ^_^


----------



## balletguy (Jun 22, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> oh my. :wubu:
> 
> my first mention ^_^



make that two


----------



## PinkRodery (Jun 22, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Thought i'd add a list here, it's not that long but i guess it'll get bigger over time....
> 
> JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, *PinkRodery*, Gingembre
> 
> ...




Well that was a shock! Thank you so much! :wubu:
I kinda have a little crush on you too, you're adorable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2010)

PokerKing2010 is my biggest crush by far.....


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE. 

And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, fat9276, Spiritangel, littlefairywren, & lalatx. 

I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE.
> 
> And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, fat9276, Spiritangel, littlefairywren, & lalatx.
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.



your love of LOST has earned a special place in my heart *highfive*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, Kristenirl seems like a cool girl.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Oh, Kristenirl seems like a cool girl.



Plus, IIRC, one of her pics had her wearing an old school "Overkill" t-shirt. That's pretty damn cool.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 23, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Oh, Kristenirl seems like a cool girl.





willowmoon said:


> Plus, IIRC, one of her pics had her wearing an old school "Overkill" t-shirt. That's pretty damn cool.



oh, you guys! 
:blush:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE.
> 
> And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, *fat9276*, Spiritangel, littlefairywren, & lalatx.
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.



wow... no one has crushed on me in like forever...hahaha... I know you like me for my MST3K awesomeness!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE.
> 
> And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, fat9276, Spiritangel, littlefairywren, &* lalatx*.
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.



Sweet I made the list


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE.
> 
> And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, fat9276, Spiritangel, *littlefairywren*, & lalatx.
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.



Oooh, how lovely! :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well this list would have to be based somewhat of the posts that have been made, some are good friends, and others ... well just BECAUSE.
> 
> And in no particular order.... Your Plump Princess, Lamia, Micara, CarolMisme, kristineirl, fat9276, Spiritangel, littlefairywren, & lalatx.
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but senility's a bitch.




Kupo?
Kupopo!  

_Sweeeeet!_


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2010)

Awwww sucks I have one... or two, too shy to say though :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't remember if he's on my list or not, NYCGabriel
Because he is ftw.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 25, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Can't remember if he's on my list or not, NYCGabriel
> Because he is ftw.



Oh yes, I agree! It's his beautiful eyes


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> And in no particular order btw. Some of you play with me, some of your posts make me happy, some are my friends and some just because I say so -
> 
> mathias, Adamantoise, swamptoad, CaptainSave, SirGordy, willowmoon, stldpn, balletguy. Now I just know there are more of you....lol



awwww thanks Kimberly. 



And also thank you Caroline  and Katie . Very sweet of y'all. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yes, I agree! It's his beautiful eyes


Lol! I had forgotten he had a picture of him up, actually.

He's just brilliant. 


Now Adding: *OWA*! How could I forget such an amazing woman?!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Updating my list 

JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, Happyface83


And a ManCrush on Christov....because he's STILL awesome.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 27, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Updating my list
> 
> JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, *Happyface83*
> 
> ...




Wow! Thanks rellis!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2010)

I resist posting in threads like this, because if a person doesn't get mentioned their feelings can be hurt.

But, I cannot keep my dims crushes quiet any longer.

I am crushing on Vespertine and Lamia. Awesome personified, the both of them.


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a serious crush on Raiv.:smitten:

Um...er:
GEF 
Lamia
Shoshie
BBBWLilly
.............


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jun 27, 2010)

My crushes:
BigCutieQTPie
Trudy
MsSuperdome
Jade 38h
Star Struck


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 27, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Updating my list
> 
> JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, Happyface83
> 
> ...


 Thank youu!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 27, 2010)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> My crushes:
> BigCutieQTPie
> Trudy
> MsSuperdome
> ...




They're all paysite, right?


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm crushing on Christov's hair...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> I'm crushing on Christov's hair...



You and everyone else


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

hm... from the top of my head:
micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.

oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hm... from the top of my head:
> micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.
> 
> oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too



FairyWren too!


----------



## Twilley (Jul 2, 2010)

I keep wanting to post in this thread, but the list I have is eight miles long...:blush:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

Twilley said:


> I keep wanting to post in this thread, but the list I have is eight miles long...:blush:



break it down in groups of 2-3 

btw, GREAT avatar pic!:bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 3, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hm... from the top of my head:
> micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.
> 
> oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too



:blush:


----------



## weaverof (Jul 3, 2010)

Too... many...girls....to...crush on..

Shatnarian....tone...

Anyway everyone here is hawtness so... no favoritism.

But if you want to know if I crush on you: Grab one of my hands. The other hand will flap wildly corresponding to the increased bloodflow through my heart, and my mouth will suddenly try to babble poetry about your bodyparts but will only suceed in drooling. Also I might have a corranary and die but that's the way to check.

Hm....All the paysite girls who have shown skin (the internet is for), soupersoup said several awsome things and...Ned sontagg for his awsome flowing locks and (Gasp) <Fans self> that maginificant white hat and *erotic shudder* his strange and obcure posts. <Passes out.>





What?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 3, 2010)

:blush:  Sweeeeet!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 3, 2010)

No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!



But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!




I do not crush I conquer and make them mine.  And you are to far away for me to crush on. Otherwise you know I would make you my wifey.


No real crushes for me either but there are several people who are freakin sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!



Oh I soo have a girl crush on you Carla for sure actually the list of girl crushes grows on here all the time I am just a slack arse and forget to post them hugs betting after your last video lost of guys are crushing on you but to shy to speak up


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> FairyWren too!



Thank you :blush:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 3, 2010)

Micara said:


> I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!
> 
> First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:
> 
> ...




Thank You Doll..... You know you're definitely on my crush list also....:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 3, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hm... from the top of my head:
> micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.
> 
> oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too



*sighhhh*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hm... from the top of my head:
> micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.
> 
> oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too



thank you Gabriel nice to make the list


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> *sighhhh*



ooh I knew I'd forget someone! I'm so sorry! *quickly scribbles her name on the list*


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 3, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I had a crush on SoliloquyOfaSiren, but she's disapeared from the site.
> 
> I'm currently crushing on bionic_eggplant (j'aime les quebecois!), kristenirl, & msbard90 ... :smitten:



aww  how sweet


----------



## Twilley (Jul 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!



Ohoho, you are *totally* on the list, miss :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!


Not true. You're on my girl-crush list.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 3, 2010)

Nooo... I don't feel like an ass at all right now or anything...
Lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 4, 2010)

good thing you're cute



:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

Let me start eating more _arroz con pollo _and gaining 100 or more lbs so I can start making more of these lists! :eat1::eat1:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Let me start eating more _arroz con pollo _and gaining 100 or more lbs so I can start making more of these lists! :eat1::eat1:



I'm sure you're on a few lists, don't worry about needing to stuff your face


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm sure you're on a few lists, don't worry about needing to stuff your face



I'm just playin'


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 5, 2010)

Twilley said:


> I keep wanting to post in this thread, but the list I have is eight miles long...:blush:



Sames!
I want to put out a list but it'll be as long as the Great Wall of China
Even though I'm really tempted to do so :blush::wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

time to be brave and post the list you never know someone your crushing on could totally be crushing on you and to shy to say it.................


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> time to be brave and post the list you never know someone your crushing on could totally be crushing on you and to shy to say it.................



That's very true!

And if they're in your area, well, Bonus!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

*Let the crushing commence * 

View attachment Crush_fotm.jpg


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> time to be brave and post the list you never know someone your crushing on could totally be crushing on you and to shy to say it.................



Wooooooh...is it getting hot in here or is it just me :blush::blush::blush:
Well I suppose I could name a _few_ off my list...
(by that I mean a few dozen)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> *Let the crushing commence *



I know you love me 

hehe.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I know you love me
> 
> hehe.



Hells yeah I do. You are my Canadian wifey.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Hells yeah I do. You are my Canadian wifey.



Yay! I've got a wife!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yay! I've got a wife!



Does this mean we are winning in the game of life?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Does this mean we are winning in the game of life?



We more than win. We pwn beetches.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Wooooooh...is it getting hot in here or is it just me :blush::blush::blush:
> Well I suppose I could name a _few_ off my list...
> (by that I mean a few dozen)



go on be daring


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!




no one crushes on me either. 

I just tell myself it's cus no one knows me.....but if they did, they'd adore me


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> No one really crushes me cuz I'm frikkin WEIRD  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But some people on here totally get big thumbs up for me!



I like you, I think you are adorable and spunky. And i liked how you just jumped in to dims. LOL I lurked for a while.


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 5, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> no one crushes on me either.
> 
> I just tell myself it's cus no one knows me.....but if they did, they'd adore me



That makes two of us!

I just figure that I'm invisible because I'm a ninja!


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 5, 2010)

i have a sexual crush on izzystone, happyfac, onewickedangel, most of the girls on the bhm board


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

Take a deep breath, Kimberly


----------



## Linda (Jul 5, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> hm... from the top of my head:
> micara, linda, YPP, spirit angel, caluaria (I mightve spelled it wrong), ditzy brunette. I hope i didnt leave anyone out.
> 
> oh.. tilda swinton, fairuza balk and jennifer tilly too



:shocked: :bounce::bounce::bounce: 


Thanks you!! :happy: :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 5, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> i have a sexual crush on izzystone, happyfac, onewickedangel, most of the girls on the bhm board



Even though you remind me of rude jude, thanks, I guess......


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't just want chocolate! I want SEXUAL chocolate 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHRERLEM2eE


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 5, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> no one crushes on me either.
> 
> I just tell myself it's cus no one knows me.....but if they did, they'd adore me



I'm always crushin on you babes! :kiss2:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> go on be daring



Should I really?!............................


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Should I really?!............................



Wouldn't hurt, really, lol.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> I said about 100 years ago that I would post my fave girl list, so here it is, finally!
> 
> First, I forgot Willowmoon on my guy list. How could I forget Willowmoon? Well, I never said that I had a good memory. :blush:
> 
> ...




You are lovely 

Also, I think us Aussie girls should start a girl group....


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 6, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> You are lovely
> 
> Also, I think us Aussie girls should start a girl group....



Can i join?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Wouldn't hurt, really, lol.



Fine, I'll do it.
This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.

Okay, so here goes...
Ashley, CaitiDee, CuppyCakeSSBBW, JenniBombshell, CarlaSixx, KayaNee, Micara, MsShasha, and spiritangel.

So there we go, some but not all of the names XD
I've only been on the forum for a week so there's definitely a bunch of possible crushes out there still.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Fine, I'll do it.
> This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.
> 
> Okay, so here goes...
> ...



See? No harm!  lol

And thank you :blush:

I KNOW your list will grow as you come to learn about the people on the forums. There's some really awesome ones out there. Don't be shy to just jump into any conversation. It's the best way to make friends!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> See? No harm!  lol
> 
> And thank you :blush:
> 
> I KNOW your list will grow as you come to learn about the people on the forums. There's some really awesome ones out there. Don't be shy to just jump into any conversation. It's the best way to make friends!



You're welcome!
And you're right, the list will definitely grow and hopefully I get to meet more awesome people here throughout the forums. I've met so many my first week of adventuring through all the different forums, so in the future the sky's the limits here on out  :happy:


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Fine, I'll do it.
> This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.
> 
> Okay, so here goes...
> ...



Thanks!! :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> You are lovely
> 
> Also, I think us Aussie girls should start a girl group....


I'm not from Oz but I have a birthmark on the bottom of my right foot in the shape of Australia (WITH Tasmania, I shit you not) so can I be an honorary Aussie girl and join your group?


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 6, 2010)

eeeh what the hell, sounds like fun

Here's a few in no particular order; Micara, Your Plump Princess, LovesBigMen, PinkRodery SailorCupcake aaand bionic_eggplant


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> eeeh what the hell, sounds like fun
> 
> Here's a few in no particular order; Micara, Your Plump Princess, LovesBigMen, PinkRodery SailorCupcake aaand bionic_eggplant



Yay! Thank you, Stephen! :kiss2:


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 6, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Fine, I'll do it.
> This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.
> 
> Okay, so here goes...
> ...





awww thanks :kiss2:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> awww thanks :kiss2:





Micara said:


> Thanks!! :blush:



:blush::blush::blush:...you're all welcome!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

More Updating, because i cant stop finding more crushes 

JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, Happyface83, Commander Keen, mellybean, Bionic Eggplant, Amandy....quite possibly more to follow 


Man-Crushes: Christov


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Man-Crushes: Christov



You'd have to be dead not to crush on Christov xD

Or at least seriously screwed up


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

Divals said:


> You'd have to be dead not to crush on Christov xD
> 
> Or at least seriously screwed up



I want to go out for drinks with that guy, he seems like good people. Plus, he's well educated enough for decent conversation.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

I think some people on here DON'T have a crush on him, lol, but still think he's a great guy. Not like he's gonna miss the attention or anything  Cuz there's far enough people who do like him to make up for it. 

To each their own, really


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Me. I'm crushing on me, above everyone else.






Needed a little self-esteem boost. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Me. I'm crushing on me, above everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want me to sit on you Lloyd? That'll crush you good.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Want me to sit on you Lloyd? That'll crush you good.....



Sure, and be rough about it too. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Sure, and be rough about it too. LOL



You like it rough, too, eh?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Me. I'm crushing on me, above everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psst. I'll crush on you if you crush on me. I could use a little board love. I'm sure we could work out a little under the table deal.


----------



## PinkRodery (Jul 7, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> eeeh what the hell, sounds like fun
> 
> Here's a few in no particular order; Micara, Your Plump Princess, LovesBigMen, *PinkRodery* SailorCupcake aaand bionic_eggplant



Awww! Right back at you. XD


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 7, 2010)

Theres alot of nice people here, But if i had to admit to my crushes it would be, Spiritangel, Willowman, and Onewickedangel. Because the three of them are always going out of there way to be nice and make people feel welcome, they never leave anyone out. 

Plus the people i have had the honor to meet in person, Mcbeth, Gobettiepurple, and Vespertine. They are lotsa fun.

And yes Christov in about 5 years lol seeing how im 40.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Psst. I'll crush on you if you crush on me. I could use a little board love. I'm sure we could work out a little under the table deal.



Hmm, sounds like a good deal. I'll take it! lol


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Hmm, sounds like a good deal. I'll take it! lol



Yay! Now to make this official....

<ahem>

I'm totally, 100% crushing on Lloyd. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Yay! Now to make this official....
> 
> <ahem>
> 
> I'm totally, 100% crushing on Lloyd. :happy:



Likewise, I am 100% crushing on Sweet Tooth.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 7, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Can i join?





CastingPearls said:


> I'm not from Oz but I have a birthmark on the bottom of my right foot in the shape of Australia (WITH Tasmania, I shit you not) so can I be an honorary Aussie girl and join your group?



pssssst - i'm not even Aussie, i just live here.

All are welcome  (to join my girl group.) As for immigration laws....hrmm.... no comment :/


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Fine, I'll do it.
> This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.
> 
> Okay, so here goes...
> ...



awwwm shucks and right back at you after all us spirits have to stick together


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 8, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> pssssst - i'm not even Aussie, i just live here.
> 
> All are welcome  (to join my girl group.) As for immigration laws....hrmm.... no comment :/



I will marry you so you can become a citizen...


----------



## Mishty (Jul 8, 2010)

ugh. I don't wanna talk about it. :doh:

_a___


----------



## Ash (Jul 8, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Fine, I'll do it.
> This is only a *FEW* off the list in no particular order and there will possibly be more added on later on.
> 
> Okay, so here goes...
> ...



Aww, thank you!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Aww, thank you!



:blush::blush::blush:
you're welcome!
I've been a bit of a fan of yours for a long time, so I can't help but blush


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Theres alot of nice people here, But if i had to admit to my crushes it would be, Spiritangel, Willowman, and Onewickedangel. Because the three of them are always going out of there way to be nice and make people feel welcome, they never leave anyone out.
> 
> Plus the people i have had the honor to meet in person, Mcbeth, Gobettiepurple, and Vespertine. They are lotsa fun.
> 
> And yes Christov in about 5 years lol seeing how im 40.


awww shucks

def adding you to my girlcrush list cause you have great tast in musicians


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 20, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Theres alot of nice people here, But if i had to admit to my crushes it would be, Spiritangel, Willowman, and Onewickedangel. Because the three of them are always going out of there way to be nice and make people feel welcome, they never leave anyone out.
> 
> Plus the people i have had the honor to meet in person, Mcbeth, Gobettiepurple, and Vespertine. They are lotsa fun.
> 
> And yes Christov in about 5 years lol seeing how im 40.



*Thanks Isamarie! we are a lot of fun, arent we gals! lol!*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't recall if I made a crush list but off the top of my head would be several women, namely Elaine, Michele, CarlaSixx, Amanda and a few others whose usernames escape me at the moment.. all just great chicks. As for men, off the top of my head, nugget34, willowmoon, Gabriel, vanilla gorilla (hottie!) and to play Cougar for a minute I'll say Proner and Nutty.. there's a few others but I'm terrible at remembering usernames. I think most people here are awesome except the trolls and the obvious annoying people.


----------



## calauria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmmm....my crushes.....I'm not even gonna go there!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Don't recall if I made a crush list but off the top of my head would be several women, namely Elaine, Michele, CarlaSixx, Amanda and a few others whose usernames escape me at the moment.. all just great chicks. As for men, off the top of my head, nugget34, willowmoon, Gabriel, vanilla gorilla (hottie!) and to play Cougar for a minute I'll say Proner and Nutty.. there's a few others but I'm terrible at remembering usernames. I think most people here are awesome except the trolls and the obvious annoying people.


Thanks girl! You know you're on mine. Damn, you were even invited to the party! LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go. 

I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool. 

Here are my cool brothers:

Nutty, where the hell is he?
Divals
freaky fred (cause he is full of compliments and he's a freak, lol)
JonBlaze
adamantoise
gangstadawg (he's so hood, lol)
HappyFa75
kilo riley
Exile in Thighville (cracks me up)
tonynyc (cool as heck, love the gifs he posts)
bmann (so sweet and all around good person)
NYCGabriel
Escapist
sirgordy
Willowmoon
Dromond
Proner
bigmac
heyyou (when he is behaving)
Johnny2005
extra fat guy
Wagimawr (Fellow NCer)
rellis (teddy bear)
Tad
Melian
stldpn
LJ Rock (representing Cape Verde!)
Paquito, most of the guys on the BHM board

And one guy I will refrain from naming though we had many e-fights


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Me. I'm crushing on me, above everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff, you were on my list!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 21, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...




Awwwwww shucks..."teddy bear" *cries*


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanna be crushed on... but I'm new. 

Now where are those damn Portishead and Stone Roses mp3's when I need them? ("Nobody loves me, it's true...", "...I wanna be adoooored....").


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 21, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Here are my cool brothers:
> 
> Divals



Thank you, but ouch...


----------



## calauria (Jul 21, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I never make the list unless i point out that I never make the list, and invariably someone gives me the pity lust...*sigh.



Ditto!! lol!!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2010)

I got a shout out! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Don't recall if I made a crush list but off the top of my head would be several women, namely Elaine, Michele, CarlaSixx, Amanda and a few others whose usernames escape me at the moment.. all just great chicks. As for men, off the top of my head, nugget34, willowmoon, Gabriel, vanilla gorilla (hottie!) and to play Cougar for a minute I'll say Proner and Nutty.. there's a few others but I'm terrible at remembering usernames. I think most people here are awesome except the trolls and the obvious annoying people.





happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...



YAY!!! I'm on two people's recent lists! AWSUM! Thank you!


----------



## Twilley (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I wanna be crushed on... but I'm new.
> 
> Now where are those damn Portishead and Stone Roses mp3's when I need them? ("Nobody loves me, it's true...", "...I wanna be adoooored....").



Based on musical interests alone, I think I'm crushing on you now XP


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 22, 2010)

Divals said:


> Thank you, but ouch...



What's the ouch for? LOL


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Based on musical interests alone, I think I'm crushing on you now XP



Aww...:blush: And you quote Cecil B. Demented and reference Groucho Marx in your profile... well, _hi_ there... :batting:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 22, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Don't recall if I made a crush list but off the top of my head would be several women, namely Elaine, Michele, CarlaSixx, Amanda and a few others whose usernames escape me at the moment.. all just great chicks. As for men, off the top of my head, nugget34, willowmoon, vanilla gorilla (hottie!) and to play Cougar for a minute I'll say Proner and Nutty.. there's a few others but I'm terrible at remembering usernames. I think most people here are awesome except the trolls and the obvious annoying people.



Amended.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...



*H*appyFace83: :wubu: thanks- this made my day :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...





You've been on my list for quite a long time. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> What's the ouch for? LOL



Divals is transgendered and identifies as a woman.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2010)

I also noticed Melian on her guy list.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 23, 2010)

*Yes, I have a crush. :smitten: But he's a friend from a far-away land. At least he knows I like him.:happy: I just told him a few minutes ago as I type this....*


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Divals is transgendered and identifies as a woman.



Oh no, someone pmed today and told me this. I am so sorry that I did not know that. Divals, I still love you!


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...



Who's a freak!?!?!? I mean


yay :>


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Oh no, someone pmed today and told me this. I am so sorry that I did not know that. Divals, I still love you!



It's ok, I just thought everyone knew already xD


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

Divals said:


> It's ok, I just thought everyone knew already xD



You know I'm slow sometimes


----------



## calauria (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I'm crushing on everyone on the boards...all of you are oh so, awesome and wonderful..:wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 25, 2010)

More updating because you girls keep coming out of the woodwork 

JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, Happyface83, Commander Keen, mellybean, Bionic Eggplant, Amandy, SailorCupcake, ButlerGirl09 (you were so nice to me in your pm's ), Fluffy 51888, IszyStone

And as always...

Man-Crushes: Christov


Probably missed/forgot a couple but that's what MORE updates are for


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 25, 2010)

calauria said:


> I think I'm crushing on everyone on the boards...all of you are oh so, awesome and wonderful..:wubu:



You're on my lady crush list! 



rellis10 said:


> More updating because you girls keep coming out of the woodwork
> 
> JenFromOC, Micara, Veil, PinkRodery, Gingembre, Your Plump Princess, Happyface83, Commander Keen, mellybean, Bionic Eggplant, Amandy, SailorCupcake, ButlerGirl09 (you were so nice to me in your pm's ), Fluffy 51888, IszyStone
> 
> ...



Thanks rellis!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jul 29, 2010)

Awww nobody's crushing on me... :really sad:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 29, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I've already said my list for the ladies so I'll list the cool males that I like on here, not necessarily 'crushes' but here we go.
> 
> I like that I can argue with some guys way back in the day, yet they never hold grudges, and we become cool.
> 
> ...



Thank you! ^___^ :wubu: I'm actually blushing a little...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 29, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Awww nobody's crushing on me... :really sad:



I'm crushing on you Dreamy....you're a sweetheart, and officially added to my girlie crush list :happy:


----------



## calauria (Jul 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I wanna be crushed on... but I'm new.
> 
> Now where are those damn Portishead and Stone Roses mp3's when I need them? ("Nobody loves me, it's true...", "...I wanna be adoooored....").



I'm crushing on you. :wubu:


----------



## Emma (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know?

Should I mention a few of my friends?!?! WOOOOOOOOO

She is amazing!! You guys are so stupid for not loving her!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 30, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I wanna be crushed on... but I'm new.
> 
> Now where are those damn Portishead and Stone Roses mp3's when I need them? ("Nobody loves me, it's true...", "...I wanna be adoooored....").



You're new on my list of lady crushes! And I love the twenties and thirties fashions! My new lady crush list is way too long to be listed here.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 30, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I wanna be crushed on... but I'm new.
> 
> Now where are those damn Portishead and Stone Roses mp3's when I need them? ("Nobody loves me, it's true...", "...I wanna be adoooored....").



That's ok thirties - I'm not new and I'm not crushed on


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 30, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm crushing on you. :wubu:



Aww... 



happyface83 said:


> You're new on my list of lady crushes! And I love the twenties and thirties fashions! My new lady crush list is way too long to be listed here.



Woot! I love the girl-crushes. Haven't had one in a long time.



gypsy said:


> That's ok thirties - I'm not new and I'm not crushed on



Heh, I'm just an attention-seeking diva. But I heart you and think you're totally crushworthy, so there.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jul 30, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm crushing on you Dreamy....you're a sweetheart, and officially added to my girlie crush list :happy:




Aww thank you sweetheart! Tried to rep you but I can't! Damn rep! xoxox


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2010)

gypsy said:


> That's ok thirties - I'm not new and I'm not crushed on



You're one of my girl crushes....I just hadn't gotten a chance to name you yet.....duh


----------



## gypsy (Aug 3, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're one of my girl crushes....I just hadn't gotten a chance to name you yet.....duh



:wubu:


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

*raises hand*

Yep, I confess that I DO have a crush on a Dims member. If only he knew! Or perhaps it's better that he doesn't know. Ahhh I don't know! See, listen to me I sound like a 15 year old fu&king moron


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the Gumby and Pokey picture.

Im Crushing on me still


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 5, 2010)

i love this thread... i think its great to see so much love.
i would like to entertain the thought that someone has a secret crush on me  
i dont think ive been on here long enough to stir things up though :happy:


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 9, 2010)

*In short yes I do but I guess she doesn't know nor cares..I have held this torch for some years now...she is a "super" woman..In my mind perfection. A woman of class and distiction. I feel as if I need to send her one of those Junior High let check yes if you like me and No if you don't. LMAO but how sad.*


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 9, 2010)

I crush but have not been crushed...so I'm crushed :really sad:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

"Crushed".


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> I crush but have not been crushed...so I'm crushed :really sad:


You're never around! (Not enough anyway)
I don't think I ever divulged my male crush list.
You're on it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna be pureed.


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You're never around! (Not enough anyway)
> I don't think I ever divulged my male crush list.
> You're on it.



By a strange coincidence...


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 9, 2010)

If I maintain a crush on the same guy for over a year does that mean I'm loyal or scary? 

On the other side, my lady crushes are too many to list. /sigh


----------



## braindeadhead (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a crush on someone who's a philosoper but she doesn't know I exist and she can prove it.... :doh:


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to be crushed by a guy more than twice my weight...but I never have 

Does that count?


----------



## furious styles (Aug 9, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> "Crushed".



nice .


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 9, 2010)

Why can't anyone near me crush on me?  

Oh yeah... cuz no one IS near me  lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 10, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> I have a crush on someone who's a philosoper but she doesn't know I exist and she can prove it.... :doh:



Ha ha ha ha!!! As someone who did my undergraduate degree in philosophy, I love this post.  You're endearing.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Why can't anyone near me crush on me?
> 
> Oh yeah... cuz no one IS near me  lol.



Don't you complain.. try living here.. lol


----------



## Filly (Aug 10, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Don't you complain.. try living here.. lol



I hear ya!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> By a strange coincidence...


That doesn't seem the least bit strange.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel you Carla. Me too.....

The guys overseas are so hot! I have a few crushes there. 




CarlaSixx said:


> Why can't anyone near me crush on me?
> 
> Oh yeah... cuz no one IS near me  lol.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Why can't anyone near me crush on me?
> 
> Oh yeah... cuz no one IS near me  lol.



I don't know what it is, I tend to attract foreigners (maybe my surname). I love foreign guys!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dims crushes? I don't know about crushes - too head-trippy a word. Especially considering the ages of some of the guys. I'll just go with...

The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday: 


Bearsy (All around cool guy.He's got a swordcell!)

Blackjack (Rapier quick intelligence and not afraid to use it.)

Bmann (Just a cool dude.)

CurvaceousBBWLover (Passionate in his beliefs and handsome to boot.)

DaddyOh70 (Honorable, civic minded, pulls off looking noble, while bare-chested and in a kilt.)

Djudex (Can bring home the bacon, stir it up in a pan and make me feel petite doing it)

Edens_heel (Aah, very willing to get LOST with him any time.)

Escapist (We could spend hours talking theories and loving it.)

Exile in Thighville (Vicious and awesome taste in music.)

Frankman (Cracks me the hell up when he's being bad - which is most of the time.)

George83 (Knows who he is and totally owns it, so love that.)

JonBlaze (Charming, intelligent, fair, rocks a fedora and yet modest.)

Mango (I enjoy a man who can laugh at himself as easily as everyone else.)

Mathias (So sweet and yet so in your face when he's on a tear.)

MuleVariationsNYC (Intelligence, wit, grace and such a snazzy dresser.)

NYCGabriel (Passionate, blunt and where the hell is he?)

Paquito (Blunt force wit and has excellent taste in ass.)

Proner (Makes pic whoring look good and I can listen to him speak for hours.)

Sasquatch (His facial expressions are priceless when he posts pics.)

Spanky (Another MIA fave. Where are you Spankster?)

Tonynyc (My NYC dawg! Tells ya like sees it!)

Willowmoon (Sharp, to the point and very pleasant to look at.) 

WillSpark (I just smile when I see his posts.)


I know I'm missing folks and I'm sorry, but that's just off the top of my head.

And just to play Devil's Advocate there is one person listed there I really wouldn't mind getting to know a little better. No, I'm not telling, even if you guess correctly (unless you are the he in question).

Also, ladies I love ya, but I am not even going to try and list all my faves. There just isn't enough time to list them all!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

:blush: I freaking LOVE my life right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> :blush: I freaking LOVE my life right now.



Awww, Paquito, lots of ladies here are crushing on you


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> :blush: I freaking LOVE my life right now.


 
OMG!  ROFLMAO! You know what? -for you it's perfect! :bow:


----------



## smiley55 (Aug 11, 2010)

proner.

heehee!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

smiley55 said:


> proner.
> 
> heehee!




My gawd, who here doesn't?


----------



## smiley55 (Aug 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> My gawd, who here doesn't?



yes you are absolutely right! but i could not hold back from reiterating. lol!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

My Gawd. 

How could I forget you, Paquito?!
You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD 



Updated List of Epic-Win Mancreatures:

NYC Gabriel
Willowmoon
Proner
Paquito
Freaky Fred
Mathias
Rellis
Lloyd 



Updated List of Epic-Win Women:

Divals
GEF
OWA
LFW
Micara
Casting Pearls
Happyface


_
-Thinks-_

..Eh, if there's more I forgot, I'll re-update. It's been a while since I posted on here.  

_-Tosses flowers about-_ Yay Hoorah Updates! 


[/Woman in Avatar May be Crazier than she appears]


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...




Thanks Plump princess! You're also on my list!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, where the hell is NYC Gabriel?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

You guys are gonna make my head big.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You guys are gonna make my head big.



Which one, now?



Sorry... I coudn't help it. You were askin' for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...


I literally see the writing on the wall. I'll have to re-submit my girl list soon. 
The boy list however, stays private. For the most part. 

YPP you're definitely on mine. Always have been, always will.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know, but it sucks  

I miss reading his posts in hyde park. 
[His pictures weren't horible, either.  ]


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Which one, now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... I coudn't help it. You were askin' for it.



Setting up double entendres is just another facet of my massive sex appeal.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Blackjack (Rapier quick intelligence and not afraid to use it.)



That's not all I'm not afraid to use.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that one of my earliest Dims crushes was Lisa NC.

Of course, me being the shy guy that I am, I never told her..............

So, there.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 11, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Just wanted to mention that one of my earliest Dims crushes was Lisa NC.
> 
> Of course, me being the shy guy that I am, I never told her..............
> 
> So, there.



YAY!! A GUY!! A GUY IS CRUSHING ON MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

<3 Yay! Good to know I'm on peoples lists.


_-More Flower Tossing Ensues-_


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Updated List of Epic-Win Women:
> 
> Divals
> GEF
> ...



Woot! I love being crushed on, and I love being on your list YPP. Right back at ya, girlie! :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...



hehe, thank you ^^


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> hehe, thank you ^^



:O
You Changed your name!

When did you change your name?!

:doh: I'm so slow around here, I Swear! [Lol]


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> :O
> You Changed your name!
> 
> When did you change your name?!
> ...



A couple weeks ago xD

at least you picked up on the girl bit though


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> ...


Aw shucks now! :blush: I cwushy you too! &#9829;



Blackjack said:


> That's not all I'm not afraid to use.


Yeah? I'l believe it when you PM it.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah? I'l believe it when you PM it.



I meant my Canon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I meant my Canon.



Is that what your calling it these days?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I meant my Canon.


 


Your Plump Princess said:


> Is that what your calling it these days?


 
bah-da-duh *cymbals crash*!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Is that what your calling it these days?



No comment......


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know any fellas well enough to crush. I fail at crushing.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...



Me? Awesome! You've always been a top contender on my crush list. :wubu:



OneWickedAngel said:


> Dims crushes? I don't know about crushes - too head-trippy a word. Especially considering the ages of some of the guys. I'll just go with...
> 
> The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday:
> 
> ...



YOU think I'm cool? I have credibility now! 

You're on mine too, btw.


----------



## Proner (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dims crushes? I don't know about crushes - too head-trippy a word. Especially considering the ages of some of the guys. I'll just go with...
> 
> The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday:
> 
> ...





smiley55 said:


> proner.
> 
> heehee!






happyface83 said:


> My gawd, who here doesn't?





Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...



Aha sorry but I knew your plan ladies, you wanted to make me get a painful cheek blushing burn! I have the regret to inform you that didn't work as I put some ice on them before reading this thread and I avoided the burn... well all the ice melt and nearly become boiling water but that's another story


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Updated List of Epic-Win Mancreatures:
> 
> NYC Gabriel
> Willowmoon
> ...



I can't remember if you've posted my name before but....

Awwwww...right back at ya


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy Fuck I KNEW I was forgetting someones important from my list KNEW IT, but the names would not come to me when I was compiling it! Okay here is my completed ...

*The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday updated*:


Bearsy (All around cool guy. He's got a swordcell!)
Blackjack (Rapier quick intelligence and not afraid to use it.)
Bmann (Just a cool dude.)
Christov (If you've seen his YouTube videos - you understand).
CurvaceousBBWLover (Passionate in his beliefs and handsome to boot.)
DaddyOh70 (Honorable, civic minded, pulls off looking noble, while bare-chested and in a kilt.)
Djudex (Can bring home the bacon, stir it up in a pan and make me feel petite doing it)
Edens_heel (Aah, very willing to get LOST with him any time.)
Escapist (We could spend hours talking theories and loving it.)
Exile in Thighville (Vicious and awesome taste in music.)
Frankman (Cracks me the hell up when he's being bad - which is most of the time.)
George83 (Knows who he is and totally owns it, so love that.)
Hozay J Garseeya (Who could not &#9829; that Dims trademarked smile?)
JonBlaze (Charming, intelligent, fair, rocks a fedora and yet modest.)
Mango (I enjoy a man who can laugh at himself as easily as everyone else.)
Mathias (So sweet and yet so in your face when he's on a tear.)
MuleVariationsNYC (Intelligence, wit, grace and such a snazzy dresser.)
NYCGabriel (Passionate, blunt and where the hell is he?)
Paquito (Blunt force wit and has excellent taste in ass.)
Proner (Makes pic whoring look good and I can listen to him speak for hours.)
Sasquatch (His facial expressions are priceless when he posts pics.)
Spanky (Another MIA fave. Where are you Spankster?)
Tonynyc (My NYC dawg! Tells ya like he sees it!)
Willowmoon (Sharp, to the point and very pleasant to look at.) 
WillSpark (I just smile when I see his posts.)

Now I'm done! (maybe) :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> ...snip...
> YOU think I'm cool? I have credibility now!
> 
> You're on mine too, btw.



Aww sookie now! Thanks and thanks! :kiss2:



Proner said:


> Aha sorry but I knew your plan ladies, you wanted to make me get a painful cheek blushing burn! I have the regret to inform you that didn't work as I put some ice on them before reading this thread and I avoided the burn... well all the ice melt and nearly become boiling water but that's another story


You do realize, in our pervy minds, we just imagined you nekkid and saying all of that in the wonderfully accented English we simply adore right? How's you cheeks now?


----------



## Proner (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You do realize, in our pervy minds, we just imagined you nekkid and saying all of that in the wonderfully accented English we simply adore right? How's you cheeks now?



Damn it! I really have to make this ice-cheeks helmet! And stop posting pics and making video


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Damn it! I really have to make this ice-cheeks helmet! *And stop posting pics and making video*


*:shockedON'T YOU DARE STOP!!!:shocked:*
 HOW MANY WOMEN HAVE SAID THAT TO YOU?
 ​


----------



## Proner (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *:shockedON'T YOU DARE STOP!!!:shocked:*
> HOW MANY WOMEN HAVE SAID THAT TO YOU?
> ​



Do you know how painful burning cheeks blush is it? It's like having two volcanos erupt at the same time and melt your skin! My face is like Pompei after that, hopefully I have Revita-skin the cream which hydrate and restructurate the skin...
Anyway you know that I enjoy making videos so I will not stop same for pics


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

(Even when reading his posts I imagine them in a French accent. LOL)


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

What's a guy gotta do to get women to crush on him?

My ego is feeling very neglected here.


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get women to crush on him?
> 
> My ego is feeling very neglected here.



I know exactly what you mean, brother.
All my crushes know who they are, but
I guess they're too embarrassed to
crush on me. My ego is far beyond just
crushed, mine's more like "Puff, that 
magic dragon sadly slipped into his 
cave...". Needless to say, Tenn. Loop 
Ranch is covered with green scales
(not the weighing kind, either, wise 
Guys!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Do you know how painful burning cheeks blush is it? It's like having two volcanos erupt at the same time and melt your skin! My face is like Pompei after that, hopefully I have Revita-skin the cream which hydrate and restructurate the skin...
> Anyway you know that I enjoy making videos so I will not stop same for pics



You'd better not! You do not want Wicked Wrath to come down on you! [..Or DO you?  ]


I Mean, Erm...


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dims crushes? I don't know about crushes - too head-trippy a word. Especially considering the ages of some of the guys. I'll just go with...
> 
> The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday:
> 
> ...



:bounce: Thank you!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get women to crush on him?
> 
> My ego is feeling very neglected here.



I gotcher four fried chickens and a coke right here.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I gotcher four fried chickens and a coke right here.



But, what about the dry toast? lol


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

gypsy said:


> But, what about the dry toast? lol



That's for Elwood, not Jake. Getcher orders straight!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

FTR, This is one of my favorite threads. It's so happy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> That's for Elwood, not Jake. Getcher orders straight!


And that's four WHOLE fried chickens.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> And that's four WHOLE fried chickens.



Gah! You got me. I forgot the WHOLE chickens. I salute your higher knowledge of Blues Brothers trivia. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Gah! You got me. I forgot the WHOLE chickens. I salute your higher knowledge of Blues Brothers trivia. :bow:


John Belushi has always been my favorite BHM.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...



You're too sweet - thank you much 





Dromond said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get women to crush on him?
> 
> My ego is feeling very neglected here.





imfree said:


> I know exactly what you mean, brother.
> All my crushes know who they are, but
> I guess they're too embarrassed to
> crush on me. My ego is far beyond just
> ...




I crush on all the dims gentleman.....and that is what I consider both of you to be


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I gotcher four fried chickens and a coke right here.



I want to buy your women.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I want to buy your women.


Haaaaahahahah. Your women, your girls. How much for them?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Gawd.
> 
> How could I forget you, Paquito?!
> You take away my ability to give rep all the time! XD
> ...




I Knew I'd Forget Some Epic Guys! :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Knew I'd Forget Some Epic Guys! :doh:



You're forgiven. :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I ran out of gas. I, I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts. IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD!



Oh, Jake... :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You're forgiven. :happy:



 Only because I help keep your thread active!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Only because I help keep your thread active!



Wench.  obligatory text


----------



## imfree (Aug 12, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're too sweet - thank you much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the honor, GEF, neighbor. Your
Rep-hug is in your DimMailbox. A "crush" 
from GEF is better than "crushes" from
dozens of others, anyway.:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2010)

GEF is a real sweetie for sure.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 13, 2010)

Wench?
WENCH?!
Oh My, Whatever shall I do!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wench?
> WENCH?!
> Oh My, Whatever shall I do!


Hit him over the head with your pewter serving tray.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 13, 2010)

Go ahead. You wouldn't be damaging anything important.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 13, 2010)

Great. Now I'm a _sad_ wench.


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Hit him over the head with your pewter serving tray.



You womens are a violent bunch...*covers noggin*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> You womens are a violent bunch...*covers noggin*


perhaps, but you can't resist our wicked wiles. <I think you're safe>


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Great. Now I'm a _sad_ wench.


And you were just angry, too.
Which makes you a CrossSadWench. 

-Rusty
(Wants a breakfast sandwich now, and it's 3am. Darn you!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 13, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> And you were just angry, too.
> Which makes you a CrossSadWench.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Wants a breakfast sandwich now, and it's 3am. Darn you!)



You remind me of the vey first tune I learned when playing the clarinet.

"Hot cross buns. Hot cross buns.. "



...Make yourself a breakfast sandwich? It's technically breakfast time.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 13, 2010)

I crush on sbqt73. She's the cutest and sweetest!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 13, 2010)

i crush on anyone that gives me the time of day and is sweet. 
if i play nice i hope i can be crushed on too! :bounce:


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> i crush on anyone that gives me the time of day and is sweet.
> if i play nice i hope i can be crushed on too! :bounce:



It's 8:26am on Friday, Aug 13, 2010
and welcome to Dimensions Forums,
Ms. Paintsplotch!

I'm an oldster, 55 yrs old, so I don't
really know if you'd wanna' even
crush on an old dog like me!


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> It's 8:26am on Friday, Aug 13, 2010
> and welcome to Dimensions Forums,
> Ms. Paintsplotch!
> 
> ...




hehehee... Ill take it! yay!


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> hehehee... Ill take it! yay!



Hahaha, I just noticed your quote! Looks
like being an ol' dog ain't that bad, after
all.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 13, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> You are lovely
> 
> Also, I think us Aussie girls should start a girl group....



I'm so in!!!! (I missed this post originally):kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> And you were just angry, too.
> Which makes you a CrossSadWench.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Wants a breakfast sandwich now, and it's 3am. Darn you!)


DAMN! Now I'm in the mood for Mickey D's and breakfast is OVER. 

THANKS A LOT!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> DAMN! Now I'm in the mood for Mickey D's and breakfast is OVER.
> 
> THANKS A LOT!!



Not to play devil's advocate, but Jack In the Box serves breakfast all day. I was jonesing for a Denver bowl yesterday, so I had to indulge.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Not to play devil's advocate, but Jack In the Box serves breakfast all day. I was jonesing for a Denver bowl yesterday, so I had to indulge.


I love you but you really suck.  And we don't even have any JITB's here. Nor one stinkin' Sonic.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love you but you really suck.  And we don't even have any JITB's here. Nor one stinkin' Sonic.



Ach, that is a major bummer. Jack brings the variety. If I'm in the mood for a fast food treat, Jack is usually my man.

I'm crushin' on Jack. :wubu:


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 13, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ach, that is a major bummer. Jack brings the variety. If I'm in the mood for a fast food treat, Jack is usually my man.
> 
> I'm crushin' on Jack. :wubu:



Im crushin on the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man..... :wubu:

Mr Peanut is kinda cute 

Mr Coffee keeps me awake at night....

Mr Goodbar.... well... i'll leave that for another discussion....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm looking for my sweet Ronald McDonald clown guy who will make my life all better.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 13, 2010)

Sausage. 

That is all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wench?
> WENCH?!
> Oh My, Whatever shall I do!




Just don't get turned on like I usually do when some guy calls me names :doh: :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just don't get turned on like I usually do when some guy calls me names :doh: :blush:



*licks your eyebrows and whispers naughty things in your ear*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2010)

If there's a spanking in there, I'm in too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2010)

CAMellie said:


> *licks your eyebrows and whispers naughty things in your ear*





CastingPearls said:


> If there's a spanking in there, I'm in too.




This usually does it for me, too......but I'm not easy


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 16, 2010)

...All I know right now is that I would kill for 40or 50 of these babies right now... 


*drool*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 16, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> ...All I know right now is that I would kill for 40or 50 of these babies right now...
> 
> 
> *drool*



*EEEEEEEVILLLLLL!!!!*

So would I 

I haven't had a real soda in almost a year.


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> *EEEEEEEVILLLLLL!!!!*
> 
> So would I
> 
> I haven't had a real soda in almost a year.



omg why?
they make diet soda.... i live for my daily can of Mtn Dew... its my one dose of caffeine a day. i make it a good one.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mz Puss is very charming and beautiful. And, no surprise, she's Australian.


----------



## frankman (Aug 23, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dims crushes? I don't know about crushes - too head-trippy a word. Especially considering the ages of some of the guys. I'll just go with...
> 
> The Guys I Wouldn't Mind Hanging Out with on a Saturday:
> 
> ...



Whoot! Getting my Loney Island on: F*&k boats, I'm on a list motherf*#ker!

*Edited to report that my dims list of course consists in its entirety of the awesomeness that is CastingPearls. 
But let it be known that I'll be free for OneWickedAngel's saturday hang-outs.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 23, 2010)

StaySafeTonight said:


> ...All I know right now is that I would kill for 40or 50 of these babies right now...
> 
> 
> *drool*



I think somebody needs to start marketing an Orange Crush slushie. I would be really into that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2010)

frankman said:


> Whoot! Getting my Loney Island on: F*&k boats, I'm on a list motherf*#ker!
> 
> *Edited to report that my dims list of course consists in its entirety of the awesomeness that is CastingPearls.
> But let it be known that I'll be free for OneWickedAngel's saturday hang-outs.


I do love you. I do. I do. LOL


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

Psst...don't tell the Gals, 'cuz I
wouldn't want to embarrass 
either one of them, but I'd love 
to hang out with CP or OWA any 
time!:bow:


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 24, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Mz Puss is very charming and beautiful. And, no surprise, she's Australian.



Thank you kind man , you know i might just have a lil ol crush on you to !


----------



## mimosa (Aug 24, 2010)

mimosa said:


> DO you or have you had a crush on anyone on Dims?
> 
> The truth is......I do have a crush on someone here. He has the sexiest voice I have ever heard. I wish I could kiss him in real life. Funny thing is, the first time I saw his pic, I was NOT attracted to him. Then I got to know him a little and.........:wubu:
> 
> :blush: Has anyone else felt this way?


This post was written in 8/7/2007. I am sorry to say that this post was to someone I *thought* I was attracted to. Now I am kinda grossed out by him. ( No I am really grossed out by him! LOL) Bless his heart. 
At least he still has a nice voice. Okay, he is a gross dude with a nice voice.  I am glad I never hooked up with him. See, there are happy endings when it comes to crushes.


----------



## imfree (Aug 26, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Awww nobody's crushing on me... :really sad:



I'll crush on any time you want, Dreamy. Those
sweet Rep comments of yours made my night.
My Repper's in the charger, where it seems to
spend most of it's time, here lately. My next
Repper's going to be one with Li-ion batteries!
I'll Rep you when that Repper of mine is 
charged. 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 26, 2010)

*I have two incredible crushes to talk about. But I did not meet them here on Dimensions. I met one on Second Life and the other on another BBW site. 

Their names are Bart and Rod. They have been the best of friends a woman like me could ever have. They were there for me when my son had his brain surgery and I did not know how I was going to make it. I cry just thinking about the ways these two have touched my life and my heart. 

Rod was the one to encourage me to go back to school. Bart was the one that encouraged me to get counseling. These two gentlemen changed my life in a beautiful, positive way. I thank God for them everyday. 

I believe in angels because to of Bart and Rod. :happy:*


----------



## tinytoddy (Aug 26, 2010)

Nobody has a crush on Tiny Toddy? Where is the love!!
And Mimosa, I am glad that you had someone there for you during your son's scary ordeal!! Hope everything is going fine.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

tinytoddy, why don't you take the plunge and reveal YOUR list.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Elaine, I had a naughty thought about you


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm...be nice and share!!! Tell me!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd love to make you a big dinner, and just spend the evening with you. Share some wine, and discuss the state of the union. Lol, that's what turns me on But, seriously, I was going through some stuff I have for the lecture tomorrow, and the word belly was there, and I have been daydreaming ever since. And then I saw you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I'd love to make you a big dinner, and just spend the evening with you. Share some wine, and discuss the state of the union. Lol, that's what turns me on But, seriously, I was going through some stuff I have for the lecture tomorrow, and the word belly was there, and I have been daydreaming ever since. And then I saw you.


I love it!
I have been a muse more than once. 
Have fun. 

And, Ivan.....thank you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn it, where aren't there women like Dims women in real life?!? Or in Norway for that matter?!?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx is really pretty....just sayin.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> CarlaSixx is really pretty....just sayin.



Aww geez :blush: Truly blushing!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah CarlaSixx is pretty. She is on my girl crush list.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 27, 2010)

Hm, I guess I can finally post in this thread.

I don't really even need to say who it is, they definitely know. :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Damn it, where aren't there women like Dims women in real life?!? Or in Norway for that matter?!?


They are real.... lol... They all exist in real life, just on different continents... You could always come to Australia!



KHayes666 said:


> CarlaSixx is really pretty....just sayin.



Agreed!!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks tinytoddy. I am also glad for that. :happy: Hug Yes, everything is very well. My son is doing great. 



tinytoddy said:


> Nobody has a crush on Tiny Toddy? Where is the love!!
> And Mimosa, I am glad that you had someone there for you during your son's scary ordeal!! Hope everything is going fine.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a completely unexpected, knock me over with a feather, where did you come from and where have you been all of my life crush on a member of Dimensions. And...if this thread is any indication, he knows who he is.

:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

I think this is the happiest thread on Dimensions.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 3, 2010)

I lied. I have decidedly more than a crush...

:blush:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 3, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I lied. I have decidedly more than a crush...
> 
> :blush:



You took the words right out of my mouth, though you've proven to be very good at that lately...:wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, though you've proven to be very good at that lately...:wubu:



Well I think the cat's out of the bag now. :wubu:


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 3, 2010)

And their crushes are revealed, and extreamly cute!


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I think this is the happiest thread on Dimensions.



This is a great thread, but the "Free Hugs" thread's
gotta' be right up there with this one, just saying.:bow:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, though you've proven to be very good at that lately...:wubu:





Rebecca said:


> Well I think the cat's out of the bag now. :wubu:



Did my cold, snarky heart just feel a little pitter patter?

Freaking ADORABLE


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, though you've proven to be very good at that lately...:wubu:





Rebecca said:


> Well I think the cat's out of the bag now. :wubu:



Awwwww...sweeeet 


I too have a huge crush yet to add to my list, and I think she definitly knows who she is :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I think this is the happiest thread on Dimensions.



I think you're right CP. I love coming in here to get a touch of the warm fuzzies :happy:


----------



## frankman (Sep 3, 2010)

Aw, the awkward cuteness that is emoticon love. 
This thread is pretty fantastic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> *Aw, the awkward cuteness that is emoticon love.*
> This thread is pretty fantastic.



Who ARE you? Snap out of it!


----------



## frankman (Sep 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who ARE you? Snap out of it!



It was Cher, she hit me like this: :doh:


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 3, 2010)

To The Orange Mage & Rebecca - you guys are super cute. GL GL GL!!!!!


I pretty much am crushing on the world today. I'm in amazing spirits :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 3, 2010)

I kind of have to admit, I'm pretty fond of this thread myself--especially recently.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 3, 2010)

To Rebecca & The Orange Mage -- very, very cool !!! It's does the heart good to see things like this !!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree! You kids!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, now, that is just fricking cute.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2010)

I am adding Arimanthe (probably spelt wrong) and isamarie to my girl crushes

and frankman and our lord christov to my man crushes (was sure I had someone else but its gone now)


----------



## Dromond (Sep 4, 2010)

I've crushed on Carrie for years! :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a crush but i want to adopt Paquito:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

oh how did I miss the orange mage, oh and paquito (yes I know jailbait but intelligent jailbait) lol


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 4, 2010)

My girl crush is still Succubus, she is just stunning and Scorsese is just the sweetest boy ever..


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> My girl crush is still Succubus, she is just stunning and Scorsese is just the sweetest boy ever..



oh my yes definately on my girl and boy crush list but I think both my lists are insanely out of controll :blush:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh how did I miss the orange mage, oh and paquito (yes I know jailbait but intelligent jailbait) lol



Thank ya 



cinnamitch said:


> Not a crush but i want to adopt Paquito:kiss2:



You could just marry me so I can get my green card.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 4, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Well I think the cat's out of the bag now. :wubu:



Awww, yay! Two wonderful people. Happy for you guys.  :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 4, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Thank ya
> 
> 
> 
> You could just marry me so I can get my green card.



I will book the church- signed The future Mrs Paquito.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am adding Arimanthe (probably spelt wrong) and isamarie to my girl crushes
> 
> and frankman and our lord christov to my man crushes (was sure I had someone else but its gone now)



Woo hoo! I've made it! Lol i read this thread everyday waiting for my moment in the sun, lol thanks it did make my day. Now if i could just get 1 boy crush i'd be complete lol.

I think there is so many neat, fun and interesting people here, it would be quite a long list, and that just the girls, But spiritangel is right at the top and i think at the top of everyones list. You are always nice and great at making people feel welcome, then theres the girls i've had the pleasure to meet and hang out with here in cali. Followed by in no paticular order OWA, Casting Pearls, GEF, Little fairy wren, and for sure Carlasixx, shes fun and adorable, but all the girls are so beautiful and kind i really crush on them all.

Im to shy to post my boy crushes but they are totally there!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am adding Arimanthe (probably spelt wrong) and isamarie to my girl crushes
> 
> and frankman and our lord christov to my man crushes (was sure I had someone else but its gone now)



Aw, I've been crushed on! Thank you- I'm honored to be on the list of such an amazing woman :happy:

On an unrelated note, I need a nickname. 

As for my guy crushes...I really can't resist having a selective few, and I've basically TOLD them how great I think they are :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Woo hoo! I've made it! Lol i read this thread everyday waiting for my moment in the sun, lol thanks it did make my day. Now if i could just get 1 boy crush i'd be complete lol.
> 
> I think there is so many neat, fun and interesting people here, it would be quite a long list, and that just the girls, But spiritangel is right at the top and i think at the top of everyones list. You are always nice and great at making people feel welcome, then theres the girls i've had the pleasure to meet and hang out with here in cali. Followed by in no paticular order OWA, Casting Pearls, GEF, *Little fairy wren*, and for sure Carlasixx, shes fun and adorable, but all the girls are so beautiful and kind i really crush on them all.
> 
> Im to shy to post my boy crushes but they are totally there!



Oooh, I love it! Thank you, isa....crushing on you too btw.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Woo hoo! I've made it! Lol i read this thread everyday waiting for my moment in the sun, lol thanks it did make my day. Now if i could just get 1 boy crush i'd be complete lol.
> 
> I think there is so many neat, fun and interesting people here, it would be quite a long list, and that just the girls, But spiritangel is right at the top and i think at the top of everyones list. You are always nice and great at making people feel welcome, then theres the girls i've had the pleasure to meet and hang out with here in cali. Followed by in no paticular order OWA, Casting Pearls, GEF, Little fairy wren, and for sure Carlasixx, shes fun and adorable, but all the girls are so beautiful and kind i really crush on them all.
> 
> Im to shy to post my boy crushes but they are totally there!


Awwwww Isa...I loves you too, sweetums!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 5, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> My girl crush is still Succubus, she is just stunning and Scorsese is just the sweetest boy ever..



We could be a great threesome
Me, and the two of you. :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 5, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Woo hoo! I've made it! Lol i read this thread everyday waiting for my moment in the sun, lol thanks it did make my day. Now if i could just get 1 boy crush i'd be complete lol.
> 
> I think there is so many neat, fun and interesting people here, it would be quite a long list, and that just the girls, But spiritangel is right at the top and i think at the top of everyones list. You are always nice and great at making people feel welcome, then theres the girls i've had the pleasure to meet and hang out with here in cali. Followed by in no paticular order *OWA*, Casting Pearls, GEF, Little fairy wren, and for sure Carlasixx, shes fun and adorable, but all the girls are so beautiful and kind i really crush on them all.
> 
> Im to shy to post my boy crushes but they are totally there!



Aww, thanks Isa! 

I hear ya on the female list. I'd be typing for an hour if I actually tried to compile one for the ladies.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2010)

Well here's a :blush:

and a :wubu:

And yay for Dims crushes!

Such sweet people on here, no wonder people have long lists


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've crushed on Carrie for years! :wubu:


Awwww, shucks, you. :blush::happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Woo hoo! I've made it! Lol i read this thread everyday waiting for my moment in the sun, lol thanks it did make my day. Now if i could just get 1 boy crush i'd be complete lol.
> 
> I think there is so many neat, fun and interesting people here, it would be quite a long list, and that just the girls, But spiritangel is right at the top and i think at the top of everyones list. You are always nice and great at making people feel welcome, then theres the girls i've had the pleasure to meet and hang out with here in cali. Followed by in no paticular order OWA, Casting Pearls, GEF, Little fairy wren, and for sure Carlasixx, shes fun and adorable, but all the girls are so beautiful and kind i really crush on them all.
> 
> Im to shy to post my boy crushes but they are totally there!



Aawww too sweet- and I think that YOU are just so dang wonderful IsaMarie  :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmm, she knows who she is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm adding Mishty to my girl-crush list.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, I'm preeeetty sure he knows who he is. 

:wubu:


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> We could be a great threesome
> Me, and the two of you. :smitten:



lol i have left this, have been waiting for Succubus to comment..


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm wondering why none of my posse are crushing on me! Jeeze people , get on it stat!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm wondering why none of my posse are crushing on me! Jeeze people , get on it stat!


You're on my girl crush list. Dunno if I'm in a posse though.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You're on my girl crush list. Dunno if I'm in a posse though.


You are definitely in my posse!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> You are definitely in my posse!



*snickers @ posse*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 8, 2010)

My crushes are (in no particular order)

Men:

Mathias
TonyNYC
Scorsese86
Paquito
Dromond
Rellis10
Weirdo890
Sasquatch
SirGordy

Ladies:
Lipmixgirl
OWA
Casting Pearls
MSB
YPP
Spirit Angel
LFW
Calauria
Tau (sexy mama!)
cuppycake 
Gypsy (how can I not crush on my bff)


I'm sure I missed a few people...


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

I love orange crush - its the bits in it that I like ....................or have I, as I suspect, not reading all earlier posts. totally got the wrong end of the stick


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I love orange crush - its the bits in it that I like ....................or have I, as I suspect, not reading all earlier posts. totally got the wrong end of the stick



That's good, Orange crush is great.

Now tell us whose posts you think of when you're working the end of your stick.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's good, Orange crush is great.
> 
> Now tell us whose posts you think of when you're working the end of your stick.



Does this question have anything to do with pole vaulting over dykes ?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's good, Orange crush is great.
> 
> Now tell us whose posts you think of when you're working the end of your stick.



I like frankman's post.

heh heh.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...



Lovin' you too, lulu :wubu:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I like frankman's post.
> 
> heh heh.



So did I but there has to be an age when a crush becomes a fantasy lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> So did I but there has to be an age when a crush becomes a fantasy lol.



So you also fantasize about frankman's post? mmmmmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

only if its 20 ft high and hold a Union flag


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> only if its 20 ft high and hold a Union flag



Wow, kinky! And...ouch!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...



wow if you add you, and a few others that is my list to great taste lulu

Huggles and ty and right back at you


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Wow, kinky! And...ouch!



Been called may things but never kinky, stupid springs more to mind.


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> only if its 20 ft high and hold a Union flag



Aw, bad luck buddy. My post has a tattoo of the Constitution in Comic Sans, and it's signed by all 39 delegates.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I'll stick with stone crushing I know where I am with that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm in a posse!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...



Awwwww, thanks Lulu!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's good, Orange crush is great.
> 
> Now tell us whose posts you think of when you're working the end of your stick.



When Frankman makes posts like this, I would crush the hell out of him if he let me.....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Ooo! Hit me with your rhythm stick!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 10, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...



Woohoo!

My list of crushes is unpublished, but your name is definitely on the list.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ooo! Hit me with your rhythm stick!



Really just came in here to look around, but, a genuine Ian Dury reference, that might be enough to justify a minor crush, ma'am....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know if it's that I haven't been around a lot or the undeniably irresistible nature of my Dims crushes, but I still have the exact same crushes from a few years ago. At this point, it's sorta like having a crush on a brother or sister, gettin' icky.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 10, 2010)

Ugh :doh: 
I don't even wanna talk about..... 
It's 'cause I'm a Scorpio...... shoot me.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Really just came in here to look around, but, a genuine Ian Dury reference, that might be enough to justify a minor crush, ma'am....



Just a minor one? I guess I'll never make it to the majors.  ...sigh...


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 10, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...




ty for adding my alter ego to the list, bella. You're on my girl crush list as well. xoxoxoxo



now come on...show some love for Aria. I need to be crushed upon today


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 10, 2010)

How could I not be crushing on Aria..... I mean I am going to marry her!!! :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 10, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> ty for adding my alter ego to the list, bella. You're on my girl crush list as well. xoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> now come on...show some love for Aria. I need to be crushed upon today



How could I not crush on you babe? :wubu:


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 11, 2010)

i dont know anyone well enough for a crush.....

well except one lady who is pretty cute but merely fruitless flirtations at the minute hahaha


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Knew I'd Forget Some Epic Guys! :doh:



Oh my...thank you! :bow: Consider your crush returned,mi'lady.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

Tom, you're on my unwritten boy crush list too, FYI.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Tom, you're on my unwritten boy crush list too, FYI.



Weeelll,thank you,Elaine! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 11, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> My crushes are (in no particular order)
> 
> Men:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Lulu!
On a day when I didn't feel so good... that really made me smile

And you know what I think about you. Crush is too small a word.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Sep 12, 2010)

I haven't been here in weeks and I gotta say everybody's still as beautiful and lovable as I remembered, hell even sexier a little bit XD
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 12, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Ugh :doh:
> I don't even wanna talk about.....
> It's 'cause I'm a Scorpio...... shoot me.



You have to watch out for those Scorpios


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Sasquatch and CPProp are added to my list :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Mr Sasquatch and CPProp are added to my list :happy:



definately have to aggree with Sassy he is too cool


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 12, 2010)

I have quite a big crush on a certain person on Dims. I think she knows who she is


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Mr Sasquatch and CPProp are added to my list :happy:



Thank you - but I thought crushes were for cooler younger people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thank you - but I thought crushes were for cooler younger people.


Naaaaahhh......almost all of my crushes are on people I admire, have fun with or find cute. Only one is super serious and he knows who he is.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 12, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> but, a genuine Ian Dury reference...



And someone who _gets_ the reference? Yeah, damn close to crush worthy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thank you - but I thought crushes were for cooler younger people.



LOL, I crush on whomever I believe is crush worthy....so there!


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I crush on whomever I believe is crush worthy....so there!



Aaw, littlefairywren, you're sweet, may I crush on you, Ma'me?:bow:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I crush on whomever I believe is crush worthy....so there!



Oh well thats squashed my theory lol.- back to the drawing board (yes I have one there is a lot to be said for pencil, paper and a little rubber).


----------



## Ash (Sep 12, 2010)

frankman
truth.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

He's pure awesome.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

imfree said:


> Aaw, littlefairywren, you're sweet, may I crush on you, Ma'me?:bow:



Thank you, Edgar


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Thank you, Edgar



Thank you, LFW, verbal/text hugs for you whenever 
you need one, then.:happy:


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 13, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I have quite a big crush on a certain person on Dims. I think she knows who she is



Who who??


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm crushing on a few people...

Dromond
Your Plump Princess
BigBeautifulMe
OneWickedAngel
Rebecca
Happyface83
Ashley
activistfatgirl
CarlaSixx

If I forgot anyone I'm sorry ;_;


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> Dromond
> Your Plump Princess
> ...



:wubu: ..........words


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> Dromond
> Your Plump Princess
> ...


Aww! Right back at you, chica bonita! :}


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> Dromond
> Your Plump Princess
> ...



Awww thanks, Ali! Lovin' ya right back!


----------



## frankman (Sep 14, 2010)

Ashley said:


> frankman
> truth.



I'm so moving up in the world. Last time I was on a list, now I AM the list.

The next logical step for me is to end up on someone's to do list, so perhaps you might want to make one of those.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> Dromond
> Your Plump Princess
> ...



Ahh! And how could I forget Christov? :doh:


----------



## paintsplotch (Sep 14, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm so moving up in the world. Last time I was on a list, now I AM the list.
> 
> The next logical step for me is to end up on someone's to do list, so perhaps you might want to make one of those.



if you lived closer you would be on my to do list :blush:


----------



## lalatx (Sep 14, 2010)

In no particular order

CarlaSixx
MizzSnakeBite
Littlefairywren
Alicia Rose
Thirtiesgirl
CastingPearls
Spiritangel
Your Plump Princess
Frankman
Luscious Lulu
Mishty
Happyface83
Aust99
Matias 
Paquito
Christov
Proner


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, Sweetie. :blush: You're on my girl list too. And may I say, you have a STELLAR list!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Aw, shucks. Girl crush! Woo! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Awww shucks and yes your def on mine how could you not be your awesome


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> *Dromond*
> Your Plump Princess
> ...



Why thank you, dear lady.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Awww, I'm all happy now! Thank you, gorgeous girl....you're on mine too :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



I totally sealed the deal by sending you all of those pics with me naked and covered in ice cream.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't get ANY of those pics!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I totally sealed the deal by sending you all of those pics with me naked and covered in ice cream.



And you didn'T invite me to lick it off?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I totally sealed the deal by sending you all of those pics with me naked and covered in ice cream.


I'm quite upset, as part of the official fan-club, I personally believe we _all_ should have recieved copies of said pictures.

For _shaaaaaaaame. 
_


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

NOW YOU DID IT, Paco!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



hee, thank you 



Dromond said:


> Why thank you, dear lady.



You're very welcome, kind sir


----------



## lalatx (Sep 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I totally sealed the deal by sending you all of those pics with me naked and covered in ice cream.



What can I say you found my weakness.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

ZOMG Thanks Lala! :smitten:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Well blow me over...that's lovely. Thanks..




I don't have a list.... too many lovely people...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Oh Lala... :wubu:

Is it sad that I've been waiting months(maybe years) for someone to put me on there crush list. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2010)

I made a special mention for you upthread, dummy. DUH.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks lalatx. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



I... I don't... I don't see my name on here. Let me fix that. lol


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm adding Mishty to my girl-crush list.



gee golly shucks..... :blush:


----------



## lalatx (Sep 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I... I don't... I don't see my name on here. Let me fix that. lol



I knew that I was going to forget someone. You are of course on the list.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I... I don't... I don't see my name on here. Let me fix that. lol



....

C'mon, man.


----------



## Proner (Sep 16, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



I'm a little late but thank you!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 16, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Alright, time to blow the hornet's nest wide open.
> 
> Past board-member crushes: SamanthaNY, TheSadieanLinguist, Waxwing, This1Yankee



Current board-member crushes: Tooz, succubus_dxb... I may be missing someone.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll throw in a thanks :wubu: to Lala and Alicia! You're both on my list, too!


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'll throw in a thanks :wubu: to Lala and Alicia! You're both on my list, too!



Le squee!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2010)

Weeze said:


> ....
> 
> C'mon, man.



What? lol

Can I just say that even though we don't talk to each other that much, you're on my crush list as well? It's your cool and commanding attitude that makes me think you're awesome.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 16, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Dang, this is what happens when you skip Dims for several days. Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## frankman (Sep 16, 2010)

I just realized I am on the same LalaTx list as Alicia Rose. 

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 16, 2010)

lalatx said:


> In no particular order
> 
> CarlaSixx
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Thanks! I'm in good company!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 16, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm crushing on a few people...
> 
> Dromond
> Your Plump Princess
> ...




You know you will be forever on my crush list!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 16, 2010)

I am girlie crushing on Linda! :wubu:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Not knowing may people its difficult to have a crush list, and not wishing to offend any female Im not aquatinted with, all the wonderful females in this community are on my crush list  with a double crush for those few that do know me .


----------



## Linda (Sep 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am girlie crushing on Linda! :wubu:




Awww Thanks Kim.  You are the bestest stalker there ever was.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok - hands in the air - littlefairywren your've been double crushed


----------



## Linda (Sep 17, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Ok - hands in the air - littlefairywren your've been double crushed



Mmmm let's make it a threesome. I so will crush you CP.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow I'm a happy bunny I have two crushees


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 17, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Ok - hands in the air - littlefairywren your've been double crushed





Linda said:


> Mmmm let's make it a threesome. I so will crush you CP.



Oh my, double crushed...I like the sound of that lol. Thank you, CPProp :kiss2:
Woot, let's have at him Linda


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha Ha, LFW--You're a crush sandwich!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 18, 2010)

well, she is going to be totally squashed because *littlefairywren* has always been my fave girlie... ever since I came here :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2010)

Weeze said:


> ....
> 
> C'mon, man.



^^^^^ This.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ha Ha, LFW--You're a crush sandwich!



Come join, Elaine....now that would be a very tasty sandwich!!



fat9276 said:


> well, she is going to be totally squashed because *littlefairywren* has always been my fave girlie... ever since I came here :wubu:



Awww, I adore you!! Smooches and lovin' for you, B :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Come join, Elaine....now that would be a very tasty sandwich!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I adore you!! Smooches and lovin' for you, B :kiss2:


I'm IN!!!!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my, double crushed...I like the sound of that lol. Thank you, CPProp :kiss2:
> Woot, let's have at him Linda





CastingPearls said:


> I'm IN!!!!!



4 in the Sandwich and the little one said roll over and over.....:blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

*The Guy List:*

Proner
Wagimawr
Willowmoon
Lloyd
Dromond
Mathias
TonyNYC
Sasquatch!
Rellis


*The Girlies List:*

Lulu! :smitten: 
GEF
OWA
LFW
CP
SpiritAngel
Micara
Alicia Rose
fat9276
Happyface 
LillyBBW


Grr. I know I forgot some ladies and gent's here, but I can't remember them all right now! Shall update later! Mwuahaha!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

..........



Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Guy List:*
> 
> Proner
> Wagimawr
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> ..........


YOU!

YOU! With the faaaace!



Yes! I knew I forgot you! 

:doh: 

Forgive me, Beauty Queen?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> YOU!
> 
> YOU! With the faaaace!
> 
> ...





Yay! I'm very happy! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Guy List:*
> 
> Proner
> Wagimawr
> ...



I think I'll let ol' Scott Pilgrim show how I feel about this.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

...but what the hell.

The Lady List
In no particular order:

McBeth
OneWickedAngel
spiritangel
YourPlumpPrincess
luscious_lulu
Isamarie
liz(di-va)
Carrie
Micara
Alicia Rose
CastingPearls
HappyFace
BigBeautifulMe
CarlaSixx
MizzSnakeBite
Thirtiesgirl
Linda
Rebecca
Paintsplotch
LittleFairyWren
mimosa
GreenEyedFairy
mz_puss
Dmitra
Aria/cuppycake
Vespertine (wish she would post more)
Tau
cinnamitch
TraciJo
blubberismanly (she quoted me in her sig and that's crushworthy)
Esther

...and I just KNOW I've forgotten people :doh:

The Guy List
There aren't many guys I'd go gay for. If you are on the short list, be afraid.

Christov
BlackJack
Frankman
Paquito
WildZero


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



Dang i finally made a crush list. Of course he is married but what the hell


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

I am very touched I made the list, Drom,and you're on my guy list too.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Dang i finally made a crush list. Of course he is married but what the hell



I've known you for years, and I know what kind of person you really are. One of these days you're going to make a man very very happy. Under that hard shell, you've got a lot of love to give.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

awwwww:blush: shucks honoured to have made the list dro


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've known you for years, and I know what kind of person you really are. One of these days you're going to make a man very very happy. Under that hard shell, you've got a lot of love to give.



Nope, i put on some more shellac


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I am very touched I made the list, Drom,and you're on my guy list too.



Thank you 



spiritangel said:


> awwwww:blush: shucks honoured to have made the list dro



You know I think you're incredible. 



cinnamitch said:


> Nope, i put on some more shellac



Well, damn. Where is the freaking shellac remover?!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



Thank ya, kind sir!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

Awwww! Dro'! 

:blush: You even put this little wench on yer list! How Awesome! 

:happy: Thank you! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Guy List:*
> 
> Proner
> Wagimawr
> ...



:smitten: Thank you! You're definitely on my crush list YPP! :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



Honored and humbled to be part of such a prestigious group of ladies, and on the list of someone I respect very much. Thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

My updated girl-crush list would be two pages long. Truth.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Rebecca



Snipped for brevity and not because I didn't enjoy the lovely company.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> 
> McBeth



!!!

(Ditto what Rebecca said about snipping for brevity, and not because I don't think the other ladies and gents are awesome.)

No lie, I was just about click unsubscribe from this thread...and then, kapow!

Wow! I am surprised and honored. You are a very cool guy yourself! I enjoy your posts. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You know I think you're incredible.



Huggles you know Dro you restore my faith that there are good men out there

and :blush::blush: you will give me a swelled head talking like that, big hugs and I am still honoured



btw shellack can be worn down just takes a wee bit of abrasion lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Alicia Rose





Dromond said:


> Alicia Rose



:wubu::wubu: to both of you  And you're both on mine if ya recall


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

Keep flapping those purdy gums of yours, and the ladies here just might ask for proof, missy!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thank ya, kind sir!



You're quite welcome!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Awwww! Dro'!
> 
> :blush: You even put this little wench on yer list! How Awesome!
> 
> :happy: Thank you! :happy:



Arr, a fine wench ye be.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Honored and humbled to be part of such a prestigious group of ladies, and on the list of someone I respect very much. Thank you.



Wow, I'm honored in return. Thank you.



Rebecca said:


> Snipped for brevity and not because I didn't enjoy the lovely company.
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly!



You're very welcome, indeed!



mcbeth said:


> !!!
> 
> (Ditto what Rebecca said about snipping for brevity, and not because I don't think the other ladies and gents are awesome.)
> 
> ...



It's a sign you are supposed to keep this thread on your subscriptions.  You're quite a person yourself, you know.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> :wubu::wubu: to both of you  And you're both on mine if ya recall



I sure do recall!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Guy List:*
> 
> Proner
> Wagimawr
> ...




KNEW I forgot someone! :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 22, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> :wubu::wubu: to both of you  And you're both on mine if ya recall


How could I forget? :}


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

*My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
Carrie
CastingPearls
Tooz
Liz (di-va)
Sharleen
Thejuicyone
Jes
Rebecca
Ivy
Spiritangel
MizzSnakeBite

*The Mens*(top 5)
Blackjack
Proner
Scorsese86 
Frankman
KHayes666


There are more, but I think for now I've said enough...:blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 10)
> Carrie
> CastingPearls
> Tooz
> ...



Shame on you! And I gave you butt plug links! 

<stomps off>


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Shame on you! And I gave you butt plug links!
> 
> <stomps off>



What?  
Um, your name is right there 

(this kinda feels likes Dims watergate scandal)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> What?
> Um, your name is right there
> 
> (this kinda feels likes Dims watergate scandal)



pfffft


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> Rebecca



Thanks. :blush:

My list will be awful because I've been away and don't know so many of the newer people. Remember, if you've only been around in the last two years, I'm not trying to leave you out, I'm still stalking you to see if I have a crush on you yet. 

From the years previous to the last two years (and still quite actively):

*Fellas:*

*The Orange Mage* (well, you know, this one is more than a crush)

Fuzzy Necromancer
Wagimawr
Coyote Wild

*Ladies:*

JoyJoy
LillyBBBW
SoVerySoft
Miss Vickie
Alicia Rose

----
And a few people who've ridden off into the sunset.


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> Carrie
> CastingPearls
> Tooz
> ...





Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Guy List:*
> 
> Proner
> Wagimawr
> ...



Thank you ladies! I have to make a list too :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> Carrie
> CastingPearls
> Tooz
> ...



aww shucks was just about to come into this thread and add you to my girl crush list you beat me to it right back at you mishty

:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2010)

Spiritangel's on my list.


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...




OMG yay Someone has a crush on me ................ Im excited !


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2010)

It seems it's a good time to make a crush list lol, mine is pretty long as there's bunch of amazing people here!

Girl list:

Fat9276
Gingembre
OneWickedAngel
CarlaSixx
Lalatx
Mishty
YourPlumpPrincess
FatandProud
MizzSnakeBite
Spiritangel
Mimosa
Weeze
CastingPearls

And I'm sure I forgot people!

I also have some "man crushes" or more "guys I find awesome":

Rellis10
Christov
Dromond


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, Dro! Your rep is in the mail. 



Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 22, 2010)

Proner said:


> It seems it's a good time to make a crush list lol, mine is pretty long as there's bunch of amazing people here!
> 
> **snip**
> 
> ...



Thank you, Mr. Fabulous! You're on mine too.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2010)

Proner said:


> It seems it's a good time to make a crush list lol, mine is pretty long as there's bunch of amazing people here!
> 
> Girl list:
> 
> ...



oh my 3 crush lists in one day my head is spinning Proner was already on mine but wow

awww thanks proner your so adorable and that sexy accent ...........


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Girlies List:*
> 
> *snip*
> LFW



Thank you, sweetie....you know your on my list of girlies! 


Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



I'm flattered, kind sir. Consider yourself added to my list of gents :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> Carrie
> CastingPearls
> Tooz
> ...



Oh, my... you made me blush.
Thank you for the sweet compliment


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> snip/
> CastingPearls



YOU BETTER!!!!! SMOOCHES!!!!



Proner said:


> CastingPearls



Thank you, sweetie! Very flattered! You're on mine too!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 22, 2010)

It was my non-anonymous, anonymous post wasn't it? 

Thank you Btw



Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> OMG yay Someone has a crush on me ................ Im excited !



You are totally crushable. 



Proner said:


> Dromond



Thanks, man!



Dmitra said:


> Thanks, Dro! Your rep is in the mail.



You're such a sweetie, thank you 



littlefairywren said:


> I'm flattered, kind sir. Consider yourself added to my list of gents :happy:



YES! *pumps arm victoriously*



luscious_lulu said:


> It was my non-anonymous, anonymous post wasn't it?
> 
> Thank you Btw



Though that was pretty darned awesome, I've had you on my list for a while now.

And...

I forgot JoyJoy. I knew I'd forget someone. :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I forgot JoyJoy. I knew I'd forget someone. :doh:


You gave JoyJoy love and posted it at 4:44pm.

Okay, you've been added to the dude crust list.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> *My Girl Crush List* (top 11)
> Carrie
> CastingPearls
> Tooz
> ...



Right back atcha, missy, and I can honestly say I have never been part of a top 11 list before. It's awesome.  (These go to eleven!)


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Alicia Rose



Squee!  *glomps*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2010)

My crushes change day by day depending on what I read in the forums.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 23, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Squee!  *glomps*



Let's make out!

what, you know you think the same thing, you're just too chicken to ask her.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Let's make out!
> 
> what, you know you think the same thing, you're just too chicken to ask her.



Hehe, sounds like a plan! xD


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2010)

Just came in here...

Omg... I'm crushed on?

:wubu:

Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!

:happy:

Big luv to you!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mz_Puss. But she's totally someone I'd probably be all shy around IRL. lol


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 23, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Mz_Puss. But she's totally someone I'd probably be all shy around IRL. lol



AWWW YAY someone else is crushing on me. Thank you Bmann ! I really have to make my crush list soon lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> My crushes change day by day depending on what I read in the forums.



That means I'm screwed, drat! lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> That means I'm screwed, drat! lol




Ha, its not like your gf isn't crushing on you. And, erm..I don't recall seeing where you posted your amiable love for me in this thread...sooooooooo...rowr. *Goes trolling through thread to double check*


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> Ha, its not like your gf isn't crushing on you. And, erm..I don't recall seeing where you posted your amiable love for me in this thread...sooooooooo...rowr. *Goes trolling through thread to double check*



*backs away very slowly*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> *backs away very slowly*



I've never known you to back away from anyone.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



This is so awesome! Thanks Dromond, yaay i made it on a boys crush list!

You are totally on the top of my boy crush list, lol you had me at rootbeer!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> You gave JoyJoy love and posted it at 4:44pm.
> 
> Okay, you've been added to the dude crust list.



Wooooooot!

PS: I consider it a great personal embarrassment that I forgot JoyJoy. I think she's one of the best.



CarlaSixx said:


> Just came in here...
> 
> Omg... I'm crushed on?
> 
> ...



Who wouldn't crush on you? You're abso-freaking-lutely adorable.



isamarie69 said:


> This is so awesome! Thanks Dromond, yaay i made it on a boys crush list!
> 
> You are totally on the top of my boy crush list, lol you had me at rootbeer!



Ah, root beer. Nectar of the gods.

Oh, and you're very welcome. You rock, girl.


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



That does explain the love baby. Although I don't think the world is ready yet for our spawn, I'm in if you let Deliman watch. Can we call our kid John Francis Hussein Satan?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

frankman said:


> That does explain the love baby. Although I don't think the world is ready yet for our spawn, I'm in if you let Deliman watch. Can we call our kid John Francis Hussein Satan?



You say the sweetest things, and the name is killer. Let's do this.


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You say the sweetest things, and the name is killer. Let's do this.



Killer was my grandmother's name, so it's only appropriate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

I want a front seat to this Unholy Union. (and popcorn with extra extra butter)


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I want a front seat to this Unholy Union. (and popcorn with extra extra butter)



Well, the butter won't be a problem.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

One of the many things I like about you is that you're a filthy boy.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> One of the many things I like about you is that you're a filthy boy.


I cannot tell you the number of times I've used this line to successfully pick guys up in various places.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I cannot tell you the number of times I've used this line to successfully pick guys up in various places.


I can't rep you, Rebecca, but you're now on my girl-crush list.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 23, 2010)

Proner said:


> It seems it's a good time to make a crush list lol, mine is pretty long as there's bunch of amazing people here!
> 
> Girl list:
> 
> ...



Well thank you kind sir


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww, Dro. Danke schoen. :blush:


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2010)

Always love getting crushed by two of my favorite people. :wubu: The feeling is mutual, both of you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 23, 2010)

JoyJoy said:


> Always love getting crushed by two of my favorite people. :wubu: The feeling is mutual, both of you.



I hope you meant me in there, because you know you're my longest running continual Dims Crush 

*totally not needy or pathetic, Joy's just awesome*


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I hope you meant me in there, because you know you're my longest running continual Dims Crush
> 
> *totally not needy or pathetic, Joy's just awesome*



Of course! I should have named names....you and Dromond. You're pretty awesome yourself. :happy::bow:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

Aw gee, thanks Joy. *kicks rock in embarrassment*


----------



## Dromond (Sep 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Aww, Dro. Danke schoen. :blush:



You're very welcome.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 25, 2010)

Awwww thank you Dromond. I didn't realize anyone would have me on a crush list. :blush: From the few posts that I've read from you, you're definitely on mine as well. :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

The last dims crush broke a rib........no worries I still have a few more to be broken.........wish...wish lol.


----------



## Linda (Sep 25, 2010)

CPProp said:


> The last dims crush broke a rib........no worries I still have a few more to be broken.........wish...wish lol.



Hops on CP. Everyone pile on again lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Linda said:


> Hops on CP. Everyone pile on again lol



Woot, I'm in....this is fun!!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Me thinks I might have cracked it  lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL It just came to me that we have at least three CP's now!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

well I have a Controllable Pitch.......what are the others ?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2010)

CPProp said:


> well I have a Controllable Pitch.......what are the others ?


Yourself, of course
CastingPearls
Collared Princess


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2010)

CPProp said:


> well I have a Controllable Pitch.......what are the others ?



That sounds turbine rotor-related to me, just saying.:bow:


*Hahaha, controllable pitch propeller, hmmmm.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

That could be confusing if only the acronym is used - perhaps I should reinvent myself as FP (Fixed pitched)  ?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2010)

Aria Bombshell said:


> Awwww thank you Dromond. I didn't realize anyone would have me on a crush list. :blush: From the few posts that I've read from you, you're definitely on mine as well. :kiss2:



You're very welcome, and thank you.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

The Girls:

littlefairywren
GEF (where is she btw?)
Carrie (oh my gosh.. she makes me laugh so hard)
CastingPearls (aka Lainey )
Micara
OWA
aust99
MizzSnakeBite
mcbeth
succubus
QueenB


The Boys:

Proner 
willowmoon
tonynyc
adamantoise
rellis10
Scorsese86


like everyone, I am sure I missed people


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> **snip**
> 
> MizzSnakeBite
> ...



Thanks, darling! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...


Thank you, baby! LOVE YOU TOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> ...
> mcbeth
> ...



Thanks, girl! You know I think you are one of the hottest women around, so it's a mutual girl-crush we have going on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> *GEF (where is she btw?)*
> ...



Very sweet of you....and you're one of my fave people here so thank you very much  :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...


Woohoo! Thank *you*, prettiness. :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been a Dims member for all of five minutes, but there's already a handful of members I keep checking on - some I wouldn't have ever suspected myself of liking! Waaay too chicken to say who they are though.

Oh, the safe anonimity of the Internet. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Girlies List:*
> 
> Lulu! :smitten:
> *GEF*
> ...



You're always incredibly sweet to me- thank you so much  :bow:



Dromond said:


> McBeth
> OneWickedAngel
> spiritangel
> YourPlumpPrincess
> ...



Not only was it a very nice surprise to find myself on your list, but it was also an honor to be listed among some very nice people :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...



Aww what a perfect way to start my day, being crushed on by you my darling B! I'm in excellent company btw, you have fabulous taste :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2010)

I am adding *AmazingAmy* to my list... and I have known her less than 3 hours haha


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I have to admit that while pondering my original post to this thread I thought, 'Is it too soon to say fat9276?'

I'm happy to see it's not. :happy:

So to begin my List of Dims Crushes:
*fat9276*

:kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Well, I have to admit that while pondering my original post to this thread I thought, 'Is it too soon to say fat9276?'
> 
> I'm happy to see it's not. :happy:
> 
> ...



It's never too soon to say fat9276!!! She is a gorgeous girl, and I heartily approve of your first choice :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, so I thinks it be time for me to make the list.

Your Plump Princess
QueenB
Micara
CastingPearls
Rebecca
Aria Bombshell
MzDeeZyre
Mimosa
Shosh
Buffie
Tina
Ivy
Sweet Tooth

There's other people, but I just need to remember who.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...


Thank you! I'm honored for you've included me with so really wonderful women!



Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



Dro! How did I miss this?! Thank you!:kiss2::kiss2: 



bmann0413 said:


> Okay, so I thinks it be time for me to make the list.
> 
> Your Plump Princess
> QueenB
> ...



Exactly why I can't even begin a female list, I'd be here an hour just typing names - too many awesome ladies to list!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 27, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dro! How did I miss this?! Thank you!:kiss2::kiss2:



You're very welcome, lovely lady.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 27, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...



Awwwww *hugs* Thank you so much :wubu:


----------



## mccormick (Sep 27, 2010)

Some people have some big list! lol

Im new, so nope, no crush lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

mccormick said:


> Some people have some big list! lol
> 
> Im new, so nope, no crush lol



give it time and start posting on the boards your cute so am sure it wont take long


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...




I'm sorry I'm so slow. Thank you! Thank you kind Sir! 

:happy:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 27, 2010)

I have these to add to mine:

Butch
Fox
Dmitra
Goreki
Dromond

There will always be people I totally forget. Sorry.


----------



## butch (Sep 27, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I have these to add to mine:
> 
> Butch
> Fox
> ...



I'm blushing here, Rebecca, thank you. :wubu: I am in such wonderful company, and I've been a fan of you for a long time ('fan' is another way I say 'crush'). Does it get any better than this, to be crushed on (and crushing on) such a great person?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 27, 2010)

butch said:


> I'm blushing here, Rebecca, thank you. :wubu: I am in such wonderful company, and I've been a fan of you for a long time ('fan' is another way I say 'crush'). Does it get any better than this, to be crushed on (and crushing on) such a great person?


In all fairness, you should have been on my list from the beginning, but I had a massive lapse in cognitive ability somewhere along the line. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 27, 2010)

Linda said:


> I'm sorry I'm so slow. Thank you! Thank you kind Sir!
> 
> :happy:



You're as cute as a button, who wouldn't crush on you?



Rebecca said:


> I have these to add to mine:
> 
> Butch
> Fox
> ...



I am honored, thank you.


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 27, 2010)

mccormick said:


> Some people have some big list! lol
> 
> Im new, so nope, no crush lol




hehehhe well let me be the first to name you as a crush then


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 27, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, so I thinks it be time for me to make the list.
> 
> Your Plump Princess
> QueenB
> ...




Thanks sweetcheeks :kiss2:


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I've been a Dims member for all of five minutes, but there's already a handful of members I keep checking on - some I wouldn't have ever suspected myself of liking! Waaay too chicken to say who they are though.
> 
> Oh, the safe anonimity of the Internet. :wubu:




You are beautiful and seem sweet...so I don't think you have any reason to be shy. In fact, you're on my girl crush list already...and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 27, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Boys:
> 
> Proner
> willowmoon
> ...



Thank you, fat9276. You are amazing.
You're so sweet!

I'd like to add Ellen Page (AmazingAmy)to my list, together with fat9276 and mz_puss
And Elaine, off course.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> *snip*
> 
> I'd like to add Ellen Page (AmazingAmy)to my list, *snip*



Ha! I thought the EXACT same thing when I first saw her picture! 
Beautiful! 

AmazingAmy is totally on my girl crush list, too.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:

*fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
*CurvyEm* (because it’s Emma!)
*Aust99* (absurdly beautiful)
*Mishty* (Great taste in clothes!)
*Aria Bombshell* (her womanliness dwarfs me)
*mz_puss* (her profile picture is stuck in my head &#8211; so _wow_)
*CarlaSixx *(I love reading her posts!)
*spiritangel *(she's just so _sweet_)

*Scorsese86* (he’s funny, and damn cute!)
*Christov* (too cool for school)
*mccormick* (quiet, but what a hottie!)

_EDIT_: Also, even though it might've not happened in _his _timezone yet - *Happy Birthday Hilsen*!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...



Thank you,miss. :bow:  Crush returned! :wubu:


----------



## mccormick (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:
> 
> *fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
> *CurvyEm* (because its Emma!)
> ...



Aw, thanks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 27, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, so I thinks it be time for me to make the list.
> 
> Your Plump Princess
> QueenB
> ...


D'awww! Yay!  Thank you, Cutie! 
DamnRIGHT_*I'm*_onYourCrushList.


----------



## Twilley (Sep 27, 2010)

Not to sound vain, but any love for my periodically absent self?


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Not to sound vain, but any love for my periodically absent self?



Oh hush, I've done everything but send you flowers...... 
I think I just suck at flirting though. :doh:

ha


----------



## Twilley (Sep 27, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Oh hush, I've done everything but send you flowers......
> I think I just suck at flirting though. :doh:
> 
> ha



Don't feel too bad, I have a tendency to be kind of oblivious about that sort of thing


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:
> 
> *fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
> *CurvyEm* (because its Emma!)
> ...




awww shucks ty Amy your fast on your way to getting on my girl crush list cause of your sense of humour

and I totally have to add goreki to mine cause she it to fabulous for words


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 27, 2010)

Crushin' on my hubs..:wubu:

**Waves to Rob**


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 28, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I have these to add to mine:
> 
> Butch
> Fox
> ...



Aww, thanks!!! I'm a-crushing on you, too, Rebecca.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought of some more while I was working.

OneWickedAngel
spiritangel
Linda
TraciJo
CarlaSixx
aust99
MizzSnakeBite

Oh, and the new girl, AmazingAmy! She seems sweet. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I thought of some more while I was working.
> 
> OneWickedAngel
> spiritangel
> ...



Thankie


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I thought of some more while I was working.
> 
> OneWickedAngel
> spiritangel
> ...



Awww, Thank you.


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 28, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Thank you, fat9276. You are amazing.
> You're so sweet!
> 
> I'd like to add Ellen Page (AmazingAmy)to my list, together with fat9276 and mz_puss
> And Elaine, off course.



Aww Scorsese You know your the top of my list... which im going to have to post very soon i think ! 



AmazingAmy said:


> Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:
> 
> *fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
> *CurvyEm* (because its Emma!)
> ...



Awww thank you sexy beautiful woman for the wonderful compliment but your pic took my breath away :happy::blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> 
> littlefairywren
> GEF (where is she btw?)
> ...





AmazingAmy said:


> Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:
> 
> *fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
> *CurvyEm* (because it’s Emma!)
> ...



Thanks so much ladies... 

It's lovely to see my name on someones list...  





:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## DJ_S (Sep 28, 2010)

*i Love Coffee! Xox*


----------



## imfree (Sep 28, 2010)

DJ_S said:


> *i Love Coffee! Xox*



Same here! Coffee is life-blood for an
ole' dog like me!


----------



## Aria Bombshell (Sep 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Some might say it's too soon for my list to be this long, but I can't deny my attractions. :happy: So, updated:
> 
> *fat9276* (everything she says makes me smile!)
> *CurvyEm* (because its Emma!)
> ...



awww thanks :blush:


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine has been the same since I got here, though it's strange because I never actually met the person.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I thought of some more while I was working.
> 
> OneWickedAngel
> spiritangel
> ...



aww shucks thanks lloyd


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

Mishty is now on my crush list. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 29, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> *Ladies:*
> 
> JoyJoy
> LillyBBBW
> ...



Awww Rebecca! I am honored and flattered. You rock, girlie!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Mishty is now on my crush list. :wubu:



And you are on mine you root beer swillin' transplanted Alabamian! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> And you are on mine you root beer swillin' transplanted Alabamian! :happy:




Mishty you are on mine too... I mean, we are kin after all and you know how us southerners like to "date cousins" and all


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Mishty you are on mine too... I mean, we are kin after all and you know how us southerners like to "date cousins" and all



WHOOO!
I always knew I would find me a cousin to kiss on this here interwebs!


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> WHOOO!
> I always knew I would find me a cousin to kiss on this here interwebs!



I don't want to rain on your parade, but your cousin in the picture has balls for chin. Kissing that would cause the balls to be on your chin. I believe you can do better. I'm not going to say my balls on your chin of course, that'd be way creepy, and I'm currently awaiting approval as a facebook friend, so there's that... But there must be some better looking balls out there to put in the vicinity of your chin.

I'm troubled. I'm more fun on facebook, promise.:doh:

Add me?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but your cousin in the picture has balls for chin. Kissing that would cause the balls to be on your chin. I believe you can do better. I'm not going to say my balls on your chin of course, that'd be way creepy, and I'm currently awaiting approval as a facebook friend, so there's that... But there must be some better looking balls out there to put in the vicinity of your chin.
> 
> I'm troubled. I'm more fun on facebook, promise.:doh:
> 
> Add me?


I can vouch for him. He's cool. And funny. Really. LOL


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can vouch for him. He's cool. And funny. Really. LOL



I'm all set and connected now. So while it's still weird to suggest my testicles be placed on her face's nether-regions, I will say that anyone still adding me after that post deserves a spot on my crushlist. So there it is:

- CastingPearls
- Mishty

and on Saturdays, 
- OneWickedAngel


----------



## Linda (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but your cousin in the picture has balls for chin. Kissing that would cause the balls to be on your chin. I believe you can do better. I'm not going to say my balls on your chin of course, that'd be way creepy, and I'm currently awaiting approval as a facebook friend, so there's that... But there must be some better looking balls out there to put in the vicinity of your chin.
> 
> I'm troubled. I'm more fun on facebook, promise.:doh:
> 
> Add me?





You make me laugh frank!!!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can vouch for him. He's cool. And funny. Really. LOL



Elaine....are you sure?
you know he's not American right?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Elaine....are you sure?
> you know he's not American right?


I lubs me sum fahrinn doods.

As long as you sleep with a Bowie knife under your pillow, you should be fine. <sheeet, what am I saying? OF COURSE you already sleep with a Bowie knife under your pillow. Duh.>


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I lubs me sum fahrinn doods.



hahaha you made me laugh so hard and dorky like


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I lubs me sum fahrinn doods.



She really does. It's foam time every time I post something in a nigh unintelligible accent.

Elaine enables me. She's like a smut pusher. I do so love her for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> She really does. It's foam time every time I post something in a nigh unintelligible accent.
> 
> Elaine enables me. She's like a smut pusher. I do so love her for it.


All true. I cannot tell a lie. Am an enabler (esp of the smut variety) and I drool so much at the sound of an accent I should wear a lobster bib <oooooh lobster! toddles off>


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> All true. I cannot tell a lie. Am an enabler (esp of the smut variety) and I drool so much at the sound of an accent I should wear a lobster bib <oooooh lobster! toddles off>




stop it Lainey, you are gonna make me pee my pants!! hahahaha


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> All true. I cannot tell a lie. Am an enabler (esp of the smut variety) and I drool so much at the sound of an accent I should wear a lobster bib <oooooh lobster! toddles off>



I chose to read this in a George Washington baritone. The lobster bit was funny as hell.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> All true. I cannot tell a lie. Am an enabler (esp of the smut variety) and I drool so much at the sound of an accent I should wear a lobster bib <oooooh lobster! toddles off>



You know, dahlin, it's been said my accented twangy drawl could launch ships.... just sayin'


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> You know, dahlin, it's been said my accented twangy drawl could launch ships.... just sayin'


Why don't you believe me? It's you I adore? (if I weren't strictly dickly, of course)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFQ6lqQLgHY


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> I chose to read this in a George Washington baritone. The lobster bit was funny as hell.



How do you know George spoke in a baritone? 
I mean, your not even AMERICAN!  (neither were you alive 210 years ago)


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> How do you know George spoke in a baritone?
> I mean, your not even AMERICAN!  (neither were you alive 210 years ago)



I'm part quaker. This knowledge is in my blood. (I'm also full of shit)

Ask me about the other part.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm part quaker. This knowledge is in my blood. (I'm also full of shit)
> 
> Ask me about the other part.


Better yet, show us, Dutchboy.


----------



## frankman (Sep 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Better yet, show us, Dutchboy.



Well, there's this: 

View attachment atlascopco_drill.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Almost every Dutchman I've met over the years has been incredibly good looking. I've yet to have sex with one, but I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> Well, there's this:


Does it come with attachments????? <my heart went pitter-pat>


----------



## Mishty (Sep 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Does it come with attachments????? <my heart went pitter-pat>



LMAO 

Down girl, that's not a Hitachi Magic Wand!

Oh god.

Just had the machine porn stuff pop in my head..... :blush:


----------



## SummerG (Sep 30, 2010)

I love lamp... just sayin'


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd printed out all my fav Dims crushes and was about to post, but the dogs chewed the print out and I can't remember who was on it - I'll have to start again tomorrow


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

frankman said:


> Well, there's this:



Well, Frank, the machine is nice and serious-looking
enough, but I think most Gals would be somewhat
put-off by the noise and fumes from the trailer-type
compressor it takes to run that DynaLoveHammer 
Machine! That's just my (unwelcome) opinion, of 
course, and the individual user's mileage (noise and 
fume level, too!) may vary, just saying. 

View attachment Jackhammer Compressor.JPG


View attachment Jackhammer atlascopco_drill.jpg


----------



## frankman (Oct 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> Well, Frank, the machine is nice and serious-looking
> enough, but I think most Gals would be somewhat
> put-off by the noise and fumes from the trailer-type
> compressor it takes to run that DynaLoveHammer
> ...



Mine runs on sweat and heart, baby!

I can't make excuses for the noise though, nor for the trailer type appearance...


----------



## frankman (Oct 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Does it come with attachments????? <my heart went pitter-pat>



Rotating head, anyone? Protective cover? Pulsating... something mechanical.

I think that's as far as I can "ride" the metaphor.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

frankman said:


> Mine runs on sweat and heart, baby!
> 
> *I can't make excuses for the noise though, nor for the trailer type appearance...*



Oh, we forgot to mention...and I know this part will
really get the Gals excited!!!, what about that
throbbing, pulsating, jumping 1" (2.5cm) air hose???:smitten:

I probably should have stayed quiet and not wrecked
this thread with my post, oh well....

OMG!!!, NOT THAT!!!...... well it can always be fixed
with FAP Kawk!!!:doh: 

View attachment FAP Kawk wb sm.jpg


----------



## frankman (Oct 1, 2010)

imfree said:


> Oh, we forgot to mention...and I know this part will
> really get the Gals excited!!!, what about that
> throbbing, pulsating, jumping 1" (2.5cm) air hose???:smitten:
> 
> ...



I'm holding my airhose right now, and I can't seem to let go. That's fap kawk for you.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 1, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm holding my airhose right now, and I can't seem to let go. That's fap kawk for you.



Whoa Dutchy.....


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

Help!!! Somebody wreck this derailment before
Frank and I wreck this whole forum, this is
totally out of control!!!:doh:*

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 1, 2010)

frankman said:


> Mine runs on sweat and heart, baby!
> 
> I can't make excuses for the noise though, nor for the trailer type appearance...





frankman said:


> Rotating head, anyone? Protective cover? Pulsating... something mechanical.
> 
> I think that's as far as I can "ride" the metaphor.





frankman said:


> I'm holding my airhose right now, and I can't seem to let go. That's fap kawk for you.





Mishty said:


> Whoa Dutchy.....



I love this conversation (and yeah..um...noise...oh yeah..uhhhhmmm) but can we chill on the mechanical crap. It gives me a headache. I like flesh and blood *and bone* <did she just say that? yes SHE DID>


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 1, 2010)

Saoirse



,,,


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love this conversation (and yeah..um...noise...oh yeah..uhhhhmmm) but can we chill on the mechanical crap. It gives me a headache. I like flesh and blood *and bone* <did she just say that? yes SHE DID>



"I have beaten fleets of thousands! Consumed a galaxy of flesh and mind and bone!"


----------



## CPProp (Oct 2, 2010)

Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.

tafweltrinyeil
lripsgantie
bazkmizenstei
etenti
taslinc prsgea 
m9iasreia6
t7a92F9
nldai
rimdat
brbwbab
yeibnajg


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 2, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...



Opu Pcropy Knaht! :batting:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...






Thank you CP!! :blush: I'm waiting for the next crush pile. :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2010)

Mishty said:


> WHOOO!
> I always knew I would find me a cousin to kiss on this here interwebs!



Can't rep you, or anyone else for that matter, right now  But I owe you some Peanuts and Hair-do's rep for this! :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...




thanks! haha...cute idea  or wait is there a fat9279 running around here 

it will be really embarrassing if I suck at word scramble hahahahahaha


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 2, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...



Awww, thank you CPProp. I can see your concentration as you typed this one out lol :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, thank you CPProp. I can see your concentration as you typed this one out lol :kiss2:



Y'all, lovely Gals do that to us Guys and
scrambled text shows up in our posts!
We just can't help it!:smitten:


----------



## nettie (Oct 2, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...



Me? Wow! My first crush.
Thank you! :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...


awwwww tuokh yna!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> ...but what the hell.
> 
> The Lady List
> In no particular order:
> ...



Aw, thank you, Dromond!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...



awwwww shucks thanks cpprop right back at you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...



Thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok time for my crush list... in no particular order :

the sweetest Scorsese
charming Christov
my adviser Spirit angel
just plain handsome Joswitch
My witty new Zealand counterpart Ladle
hilarious Paquito
sarcastic and amusing Frankman 
sexy stalker Alicia rose
the main man drumond
the gorgeous amazing amy
sardonic and adorable Rebecca
mysterious lurker dynezt
Jaw dropping midnight rogue
very cute nykspree8
beautiful Kelly Kay 
The one and only living legend Ned Sonntag ! 

I hope i didn't forget anyone


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Ok time for my crush list... in no particular order :
> 
> the sweetest Scorsese
> charming Christov
> ...



awwwww shucks well you should already know your on my list  huggles


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

The main man! :smitten:

The comic book nerd in me cannot resist: 

View attachment lobo2ndTry.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

*Gasp* Who is that attractive fellow my mother would approve of?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> *Gasp* Who is that attractive fellow my mother would approve of?



He is the DC Comics character "Lobo." He calls himself "The Main Man." The character is written to be offensive to everyone, violent, bloody, and psychotically anti-social. Yet for some reason, he's popular. *shrug*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> He is the DC Comics character "Lobo." He calls himself "The Main Man." The character is written to be offensive to everyone, violent, bloody, and psychotically anti-social. Yet for some reason, he's popular. *shrug*



Maybe he plays hard to get? Playing hard to get can make _anyone _attractive...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Ok time for my crush list... in no particular order :
> 
> *the sweetest Scorsese*
> charming Christov
> ...



:blush:
I am so happy to be on the list. And... is there a reason why I'm on top, or did it just happen that way?


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 3, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> sexy stalker Alicia rose



Yeyyy!  And on such a distinguished list too ^^


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Linda said:


> Thank you CP!! :blush: I'm waiting for the next crush pile. :happy:



An eleven up Crish pile - would not know if I was coming or going :blush:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> thanks! haha...cute idea  or wait is there a fat9279 running around here
> 
> it will be really embarrassing if I suck at word scramble hahahahahaha



No there is not a fat 9279 - I checked - No.s are an easy give away - had to try and make it a bit more difficult or was it my key board?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Ok time for my crush list... in no particular order :
> 
> the sweetest Scorsese
> charming Christov
> ...



That's _right_, bitch. 

Thank yooou.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, thank you CPProp. I can see your concentration as you typed this one out lol :kiss2:



Lol.......you have the drop on me - on visual concentration / presentation  :kiss2:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> That's _right_, bitch.
> 
> Thank yooou.



Yep, you fit right in.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> That's _right_, bitch.
> 
> Thank yooou.



OK, that just earned you a spot on my girl crush list.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

nettie said:


> Me? Wow! My first crush.
> Thank you! :blush:



Your welcome - and there nowhere to hide in a three corner house lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing Amy... can I just say I find you to be... really amazing? :wubu:
I am really shy, but can we go out on a date?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Amazing Amy... can I just say I find you to be... really amazing? :wubu:
> I am really shy, but can we go out on a date?



Oh Ivan, I thought you'd never ask. :blush:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Oh Ivan, I thought you'd never ask. :blush:



I am quite the cook, so I can make a great dinner for you, some candle lights and a bit of your poison of choice (I prefer bourbon, what do you)?
Maybe a movie, and we'll see how it goes.
I'd love to go on a date with you, Amy - you are so cute:kiss2:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

It's just short flight from Norway to Britain...

hint hint hint


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's just short flight from Norway to Britain...
> 
> hint hint hint


yeahhhhhh...it is--isn't it??


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I am quite the cook, so I can make a great dinner for you, some candle lights and a bit of your poison of choice (I prefer bourbon, what do you)?
> Maybe a movie, and we'll see how it goes.
> I'd love to go on a date with you, Amy - you are so cute:kiss2:



I like strawberry cider and Jacques Red. :happy:

And you are cute too, Ivan! :kiss2: What will you cook me? (The most important thing, of course!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it that obvious I am flirting with Amy? In public?

I am just a Dick looking for my Pat (I wonder if anyone will get that one).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The main man! :smitten:
> 
> The comic book nerd in me cannot resist:


'd 


I'd do him :bow: 








But I would do a lot of people :doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I like strawberry cider and Jacques Red. :happy:
> 
> And you are cute too, Ivan! :kiss2: What will you cook me? (The most important thing, of course!)



I love chicken, and potatoes, (best when you cook them first, then cut and fry them - homemade Freedom fries is the best), together with lots of broccoli and maize, and some sweet chili sauce.

If the press saw us together they would have run this story, with these pics:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's just short flight from Norway to Britain...
> 
> hint hint hint



It may be a short flight but it cost me neartly as much for a return flight from Britian to Norway for my GF to see her relations there as the flight cost from Canada to Britian - mind it could be the stupid carbon tax the UK government imposes on flights - other countries could be a it more sensible.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

I would say "get back on topic," but they're crushing on each other. It is on topic. So I will say... get a room!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I love chicken, and potatoes, (best when you cook them first, then cut and fry them - homemade Freedom fries is the best), together with lots of broccoli and maize, and some sweet chili sauce.
> 
> If the press saw us together they would have run this story, with these pics:



Freedom fries are what used to be called French fries, right? And good choice, especially with the chicken - my favourite meat. Chicken and chips with a bit of salad, cheese and sauce for the win!

And _love _the pairing! :wubu: Ellen Page and Alex Baldwin on a date... the world may see it yet. Also, I didn't notice before, but you _do _look like him.

And he's hot.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Freedom fries are what used to be called French fries, right? And good choice, especially with the chicken - my favourite meat. Chicken and chips with a bit of salad, cheese and sauce for the win!
> 
> And _love _the pairing! :wubu: Ellen Page and Alec Baldwin on a date... the world may see it yet. Also, I didn't notice before, but you _do _look like him.
> 
> And he's hot.



Yes, but I still call it Freedom fries
I'll add some cheese to it all, and we'll have a date I guess:happy:

Yes, several people have pointed it out that I look like him, and he's actually one of my favorite actors, so I am happy with it. Despite the age difference between our alter-egos, I know we would hit it off perfectly.

And you are so much hotter than Ellen Page. And hotter in general, really.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I would say "get back on topic," but they're crushing on each other. It is on topic. So I will say... get a room!



Let us kids enjoy ourself a little bit
By the way, do you have a room?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

<tiptoes out>


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Let us kids enjoy ourself a little bit
> By the way, do you have a room?



Yeah, but I also have a wife to share it with.


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Get a (chat) room.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yes, but I still call it Freedom fries
> I'll add some cheese to it all, and we'll have a date I guess:happy:
> 
> Yes, several people have pointed it out that I look like him, and he's actually one of my favorite actors, so I am happy with it. Despite the age difference between our alter-egos, I know we would hit it off perfectly.
> ...



And that's saying something - you love Ellen Page. 

My face is absurdly pink right now...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> And that's saying something - you love Ellen Page.
> 
> My face is absurdly pink right now...



Let's just get married, so Dromond can say he shut us up


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

<throwing rose petals>


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't want to shut you up, I want you to get an actual room together and have some real life fun!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Let's just get married, so Dromond can say he shut us up



Shut us up in a bedroom more like. :blush:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amy - the rest I need to say I will send you as a private message.
It seems like everybody sees what I am saying


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Amy - the rest I need to say I will send you as a private message.
> It seems like everybody sees what I am saying



Oh yeah, _loud _and _clear_!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh, I'll just confess that I have a crush on AmazingAmy (nobody saw that one coming)


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Oh, I'll just confess that I have a crush on AmazingAmy (nobody saw that one coming)



Another bitch to add to the list.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Dims crushes - probably not as you'd expect but I swear I hit the right keys (cos I was looking at them) so something needs to get fixed. but I thought I'd post anyway - I'm sure being the intelligent women that you are you can sort out who you are.
> 
> tafweltrinyeil
> lripsgantie
> ...




Yaay thank you for getting me all twisted 

I'm very honored to be on your list with such beautiful girls. Im keeping you on my secret man crush list cause I don't want to start a riot


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Yaay thank you for getting me all twisted
> 
> I'm very honored to be on your list with such beautiful girls. Im keeping you on my secret man crush list cause I don't want to start a riot



Thanks :blush: - life has many twist and turns so I thought if you can't beat it join it - apart from having a dyslexic key board


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thanks :blush: - life has many twist and turns so I thought if you can't beat it join it - apart from having a dyslexic key board



I could not find SpiritAngel at first and i was SHOCKED LOL But i finally found her on there.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I could not find SpiritAngel at first and i was SHOCKED LOL But i finally found her on there.



There is no fun in making things to easy lol. and I have to thank you and the others for taking the time and trouble to work them out, I just hope it gave you all as much fun finding your names as me creating them


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 3, 2010)

:happy:

Awww...

Young Dims love 

:happy:

hehe.


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 3, 2010)

Can i be a bridesmaid ?


----------



## Mishty (Oct 4, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Can i be a bridesmaid ?



oh oh oh!
Me to!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Can i be a bridesmaid ?



I bags wedding planner


----------



## Linda (Oct 4, 2010)

I want to be the funny drunk cousin who always makes an ass out of themselves on the dancefloor. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 4, 2010)

Linda said:


> I want to be the funny drunk cousin who always makes an ass out of themselves on the dancefloor. lol



Hahaha...perfect!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 4, 2010)

Susannah's List

Guys

DaddyOh70

TonyNYC

Joswitch

Mathias

LJ Rock

CurvaceousBBWLover

Wagimawr

Santaclear

Stan Der Man

Gangstadawg

Johnny2005

GenericGeek

Oldtimer


Girls


LillyBBBW

Fascinita

Superodalisque

Big Beautiful Me

Mimosa

Happyface83

Jewels Mystery

Aris

Sweet and Fat

Ivy

Sparkgirl

Swordchick

CandyGodiva

Aletha BBW

Tau

GEF

SpiritAngel

Curvy Em

Squidge Dumpling

Gypsy SSBBW

SSBBW MJ

I am sure there are others I have forgotten. I love you all too.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Susannah's List
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



awww wow ty Shosh you know I think your aces as well


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't keep this under wraps any longer...

For a while I have been keeping the identity of a certain crush secret, although sometimes I havent exactly been subtle about it.

I'v been talking to her a while and without a doubt I can say she is a truly wonderful person in so many ways, and who always makes me feel happy. Not to mention she is totally stunning. :blush:

The observent ones among you may have already guessed, but for those who havent noticed....


Amaranthine....Amanda....I think you are absolutely amazing :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2010)

I love this thread!!! :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 4, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I can't keep this under wraps any longer...
> 
> For a while I have been keeping the identity of a certain crush secret, although sometimes I havent exactly been subtle about it.
> 
> ...



You are, at the very very least, just as amazing...

I'm so happy that I have you to talk with. You're always there to cheer me up, make me smile, and just to listen. And I know you already know...but I can't remind you enough that I'm always here for you too. You never deserve to feel anything but happy. And I can't deny that you're just absolutely gorgeous either :blush:

I guess that makes it pretty obvious that I have a crush on you too...:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 4, 2010)

Just adorable!

You're to name your first child, Dimensions.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I can't keep this under wraps any longer...
> 
> For a while I have been keeping the identity of a certain crush secret, although sometimes I havent exactly been subtle about it.
> 
> ...





Amaranthine said:


> You are, at the very very least, just as amazing...
> 
> I'm so happy that I have you to talk with. You're always there to cheer me up, make me smile, and just to listen. And I know you already know...but I can't remind you enough that I'm always here for you too. You never deserve to feel anything but happy. And I can't deny that you're just absolutely gorgeous either :blush:
> 
> I guess that makes it pretty obvious that I have a crush on you too...:wubu:




This .... THIS ... is what makes me happy to frequent Dims!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 5, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> This .... THIS ... is what makes me happy to frequent Dims!



ditto! ................................


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I can't keep this under wraps any longer...
> 
> For a while I have been keeping the identity of a certain crush secret, although sometimes I havent exactly been subtle about it.
> 
> ...





Amaranthine said:


> You are, at the very very least, just as amazing...
> 
> I'm so happy that I have you to talk with. You're always there to cheer me up, make me smile, and just to listen. And I know you already know...but I can't remind you enough that I'm always here for you too. You never deserve to feel anything but happy. And I can't deny that you're just absolutely gorgeous either :blush:
> 
> I guess that makes it pretty obvious that I have a crush on you too...:wubu:



D'AWWWW!! So freaking adorable. 

If anyone starts a travel fund to get one of these kids to the other, pm me.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 5, 2010)

I would love to but the UK gov will crush me with a 40% tax......and thats not the crush that appeals


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Susannah's List
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...




Thanks Shoshie! I feel the same....about you and many of the other people you have on your list, too :bow:


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I would love to but the UK gov will crush me with a 40% tax......and thats not the crush that appeals



Damn that taxman, what'll they think of next, a Crush Tax!?!?!?!!!

I say they'll tax the heat and even the coins on a dead
man's eyes!

The Beatles-Tax Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6iRSmT2qSo


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I would love to but the UK gov will crush me with a 40% tax......and thats not the crush that appeals



That's not a crush that's a freaking dogpile!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats why I don't have to may dims crushes.........I can't afford them lol.


----------



## calauria (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow!! I've been a Dims member for ages and I gets no love? I must not be memorable, at all......


----------



## CPProp (Oct 6, 2010)

calauria said:


> Wow!! I've been a Dims member for ages and I gets no love? I must not be memorable, at all......



Oh Calauria....I have a few bob left (amongst the moths )....can I please add you to my crush list


----------



## calauria (Oct 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh Calauria....I have a few bob left (amongst the moths )....can I please add you to my crush list



Thanks. It feels good to get some love. Sending love right back at ya!!!:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 6, 2010)

calauria said:


> Wow!! I've been a Dims member for ages and I gets no love? I must not be memorable, at all......



Pfft. I've been wondering where you were.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pfft. I've been wondering where you were.



quoted for truth


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2010)

*scribbles calauria's name on his crush list*

There, see? Right there!


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

tis ok... im not on anyone's list .... someday.... :::dreams:::


----------



## frankman (Oct 7, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> tis ok... im not on anyone's list .... someday.... :::dreams:::



Ah, cheer up; it took me 40 somewhat pages to end up on someone's list, and by page 50 something I was teabagging people. I fully expect sexual perversion including your name come page 70.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> tis ok... im not on anyone's list .... someday.... :::dreams:::



SOMEbody didn't read my crush list very closely.


----------



## frankman (Oct 7, 2010)

So the perversion starts sooner than expected.


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

Dromond said:


> SOMEbody didn't read my crush list very closely.



OMG!!! WEEEEEEEE! Thank you!!!! wow... that is so cool


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> tis ok... im not on anyone's list .... someday.... :::dreams:::



You're on my crush list! You crushed on me,
a while back, when chrushin' wasn't cool!:bow:

Uncrushable Edgar here, imfree in more 
ways than one.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> So the perversion starts sooner than expected.



What do you mean, "starts?"


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> OMG!!! WEEEEEEEE! Thank you!!!! wow... that is so cool



You are so adorable, I don't see how anyone could leave you off their list.


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You are so adorable, I don't see how anyone could leave you off their list.



OOOH.... im loving this thread all of a sudden... giggles... yay!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> So the perversion starts sooner than expected.


I don't know. To me it's never soon enough.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 7, 2010)

I keep attempting to update my list, but the amount of people I need to try and remember is getting immense... *Wills love at those people*


----------



## frankman (Oct 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know. To me it's never soon enough.



I'm not doing it.

I'm not doing it.

I am NOT doing it...



HOW SOON IS NOW?


Crap, I did it.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm not doing it.
> 
> I'm not doing it.
> 
> ...




frank you make me laugh... A LOT!! you have permission to be on my list now


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm not doing it.
> 
> I'm not doing it.
> 
> ...


I play you like a fiddle don't I? Oh but what sweet music we make.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'm not doing it.
> 
> I'm not doing it.
> 
> ...



If it's not love, then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb that will bring us together.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I play you like a fiddle don't I? Oh but what sweet music we make.



Is it my Bluegrass root heart that makes me moist palms whenever someone mentions fiddles in the same vicinity as mating. (yeah I said mating)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Is it my Bluegrass root heart that makes me moist palms whenever someone mentions fiddles in the same vicinity as mating. (yeah I said mating)


I get panty puddles--- but that's common knowledge in these parts. <and those parts> *YES I DID!*


----------



## CPProp (Oct 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I get panty puddles--- but that's common knowledge in these parts. <and those parts> *YES I DID!*



Ummmmmm crushes grapes between your thighs.......I like the thought


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> If it's not love, then it's the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb, the bomb that will bring us together.



Shyness is nice...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe. How could I forget to add her? :happy:


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 8, 2010)

no crushes yet  i love having crushes


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> no crushes yet  i love having crushes



You're new, though. Mingle around the site, get to know people, and soon, you'll have tons o' people crushing on you. I guarantee.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Susannah's List
> 
> *Jewels Mystery*



Aww Thank you Shosh. I finally have a dims crush


----------



## CPProp (Oct 9, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> no crushes yet  i love having crushes



I'll always Crush a lady with a nice smile :blush:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't remember if FatAndProud was on my crush list before, but she is now.


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 10, 2010)

Aww thank you!!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Susannah's List
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



Thank you Shoshie! You're on my crush list too, sweets! :wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 10, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Shyness is nice...



Except that it can stop you from doing the things in life you really want to.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Except that it can stop you from doing the things in life you really want to.



This charming man...


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 10, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Except that it can stop you from doing the things in life you really want to.



Well, if there's something you'd like to try, ask me. I can't say no, how could I?

...we are such dorks xD


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Slap me on the patio.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 10, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> QueenB





fat9276 said:


> The Girls:
> QueenB



thank you :3


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a crush on YOU!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Susannah's List
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



:blush: Awwww shucks... You top my list too Shosh, you're such a sweetheart :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> :blush: Awwww shucks... *You top my list too *Shosh, you're such a sweetheart :bow:



Ahem -- List? What list? I don't see no stinking list!

You've on at least one other's person's list here - time for to (con)fess up the crushing!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 10, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ahem -- List? What list? I don't see no stinking list!
> 
> You've on at least one other's person's list here - time for to (con)fess up the crushing!



Daaaaaaamn!!! I never even saw this.
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1528913&postcount=1062
Probably because I rarely read this thread. Had I not had a pleasant exchange with Shoshie, I would have never seen her list. I'm really not much of a fan of these types of threads as feelings get hurt by those who take it too seriously, then others launch campaigns and end up with sympathy crushes, blah blah blah, yes, I'm a stick in the mud today. This, however is quite a bright spot! Anyway, if I were to have a crush list, you would be way near the top also. 
And............... probably with a little coaxing, I just might post an updated "Kilt Only" pic. There have been other requests, but I'm just not feeling it yet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> blah blah blah,
> 
> ...



:wubu:*coaxing*:wubu: Well, you said _a little_... :batting:

And oh, I fixed those other little errors for you:kiss2:


----------



## mccormick (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll start my list with NJDoll, and Amazing Amy


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 11, 2010)

mccormick said:


> I'll start my list with NJDoll, and Amazing Amy



Oh my goodness.. I am so honored. You're on the top of my list too


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww, noob love.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 11, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> :wubu:*coaxing*:wubu: Well, you said _a little_... :batting:
> 
> And oh, I fixed those other little errors for you:kiss2:



Since you asked so nice...
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1579677&postcount=7774


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


>



Oh noes, I'm _FAT_!

:happy:


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

Apparently I'm 40% of the masturbation fodder for the ladies of Dims.

How true is this?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 11, 2010)

_*That*_ was your reaction?
Not my pale legs? In shorts?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

But they're so beautifully _smooth_, Ivan.

And who calculated that, Christov? You, or a friend? 

(Would also like to know if this is true. Anonymous poll, anyone?)


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> (Would also like to know if this is true. Anonymous poll, anyone?)


Methinks you should make the poll yourself. I think people couldn't handle the narcissism levels if I made it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just realized we'll be in selected theatres during December

Christov can be the godfather to our first child


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I just realized we'll be in selected theatres during December
> 
> *Christov can be the godfather to our first child*



_NO_. It would grow up to be the most nonchalant little bastard of its generation.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Apparently I'm 40% of the masturbation fodder for the ladies of Dims.
> 
> How true is this?




hmm..it seems a bit high to me!  haha


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Apparently I'm 40% of the masturbation fodder for the ladies of Dims.
> 
> How true is this?



Very .... You make up 40% of my spank bank material...lol


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> hmm..it seems a bit high to me!  haha


Funnily enough the exact quote is 90%, or thereabouts.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Funnily enough the exact quote is 90%, or thereabouts.




sigh, I am *always *in the minority...


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 11, 2010)

only a few days for knowing better each one and I'llhave also a list to do!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Funnily enough the exact quote is 90%, or thereabouts.



Methinks you're getting the men and the women confused? 

Or... at least... that number might be true considering those from HP who hate on you.

Just sayin'.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Methinks you should make the poll yourself. I think people couldn't handle the narcissism levels if I made it.



...Fine. Only because I really do want to know.


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

This is going to end spectacularly.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> This is going to end spectacularly.



Yes, but considering the subject, one can suspect it will be a happy ending. :batting:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 11, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Since you asked so nice...
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1579677&postcount=7774



Be still my heart! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Be still my heart! :wubu::wubu:



Awww shucks :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> sigh, I am *always *in the minority...



I am in the minority to, so your not alone


And damn you rep gods far to many rep worthy posts and I keep getting told i need to spread it around meh


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok, go with my crush list, maden by people that I know, people that I known but maybe doesn't write too often...and people that I don't know but for who I have esteem!

Curious Kitten
Cold Comfort
Luscious
thejuicyone
msbard90
star struck
fat9270
aust99
njdoll

....that's the first part!


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a crush on bigcutiebritt <3 <3 <3


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's high time I updated my list I think....

Amandy
Amaranthine 
Amazing Amy
Aust99
Bionic Eggplant
ButlerGirl09
Esther
Fat9276
Gingembre
IszyStone
JenFromOC 
Micara 
PinkRodery
SailorCupcake 
Veil
Wantabelly
Your Plump Princess 

And as always...

Man-Crushes: Christov 

Apologies if i've forgotten anybody


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 16, 2010)

I love how it's in alphabetical order :happy: lol


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> It's high time I updated my list I think....
> 
> Amandy
> Amaranthine
> ...



I think I see my name on a list! :wubu::blush: Yayyyy! I feel so loved <hugs> You're definitely crush worthy yourself!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Amandy
> Amaranthine
> *Amazing Amy*
> Aust99
> ...



Awww, thank you! And you're on mine, of course, but that goes without saying! I _really _need to update my own list, but what a daunting task!

:kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> ok, go with my crush list, maden by people that I know, people that I known but maybe doesn't write too often...and people that I don't know but for who I have esteem!
> 
> Curious Kitten
> Cold Comfort
> ...





rellis10 said:


> It's high time I updated my list I think....
> 
> Amandy
> Amaranthine
> ...



Thanks gentlemen


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes, but considering the subject, one can suspect it will be a happy ending. :batting:


Yeah, but do you know how much happy endings COST these days? Outrageous!  

I Mean, Uh. 
Yes. 
Yes Indeed. 
I uh, Second this post.
..REP HER FOR ME, SOMEONE. 
[/ImRepotent.]


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah, but do you know how much happy endings COST these days? Outrageous!
> 
> I Mean, Uh.
> Yes.
> ...



Allow me.....REPPED! 


EDIT: Also, you're welcome Fat9276, And thank you to Amazing Amy and ButlerGirl09...being crushed on by you girls just makes my day :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 18, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> ok, go with my crush list, maden by people that I know, people that I known but maybe doesn't write too often...and people that I don't know but for who I have esteem!
> 
> Curious Kitten
> Cold Comfort
> ...



Thanks sweetie


----------



## calauria (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow!! Even the noobs are getting crushed on.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2010)

I will say that I have lots of dims crushes. I prefer not to name anyone, (with the exception of Fuzzy) cos he named me about a hundred years ago when this thread first began. I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by leaving someone out.


----------



## burtonboardrline (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont have a list since I'm new, but ill just say Mz puss


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 1, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I dont have a list since I'm new, but ill just say Mz puss



AWWWWW :wubu: trust me sweet heart your crush is returned xxx:smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 2, 2010)

*I have a teeny tiny crush on a guy friend of mine. Tomorrow we are going to hangout at the public library and have some coffee. I am looking forward to our visit. *


----------



## CPProp (Nov 2, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *I have a teeny tiny crush on a guy friend of mine. Tomorrow we are going to hangout at the public library and have some coffee. I am looking forward to our visit. *



Thats absolutely brill - I hope you won't keep us all in suspension as to how this hanging out went


----------



## mimosa (Nov 4, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thats absolutely brill - I hope you won't keep us all in suspension as to how this hanging out went




Hola CPProp

Well, it was the first time I ever hung out with a guy that truly enjoyed a big woman such as myself. I had a lovely time with my new friend. We met at the library. He gave me a really tight hug. He started checking me out as soon as he saw me and did not stop doing so. lol. Then he said he was hungry. So I took him somewhere to get breakfast. I wanted to pay for his meal since he drove so far to come and see me. But he was NOT having it. We decided to go to an antique shop. We parked there, but did not get out of the car. We had a nice chat and cuddled a little bit. I am not sure if we will hangout again. But I really enjoyed our time together. :happy:

The only bad thing is that some of the men in my life did not like me going on my friendly hangout. Some even confessed jealousy. I don't get it. :-( Especially if they do not want to be anything romantic or serious in my life. Blah..


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Hola CPProp
> 
> Well, it was the first time I ever hung out with a guy that truly enjoyed a big woman such as myself. I had a lovely time with my new friend. We met at the library. He gave me a really tight hug. He started checking me out as soon as he saw me and did not stop doing so. lol. Then he said he was hungry. So I took him somewhere to get breakfast. I wanted to pay for his meal since he drove so far to come and see me. But he was NOT having it. We decided to go to an antique shop. We parked there, but did not get out of the car. We had a nice chat and cuddled a little bit. I am not sure if we will hangout again. But I really enjoyed our time together. :happy:
> 
> The only bad thing is that some of the men in my life did not like me going on my friendly hangout. Some even confessed jealousy. I don't get it. :-( Especially if they do not want to be anything romantic or serious in my life. Blah..


Sounds like a good time! 

I wouldn't worry about those other guys. If they aren't interested in you romantically then that's their issue. And if they ARE interested in you romantically then this is the perfect opportunity to step up to the plate. Nothing wrong with a little friendly 'competition' ')


----------



## Navydude (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had a few of them over the years.....But I ain't tellin!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Hola CPProp
> 
> Well, it was the first time I ever hung out with a guy that truly enjoyed a big woman such as myself. I had a lovely time with my new friend. We met at the library. He gave me a really tight hug. He started checking me out as soon as he saw me and did not stop doing so. lol. Then he said he was hungry. So I took him somewhere to get breakfast. I wanted to pay for his meal since he drove so far to come and see me. But he was NOT having it. We decided to go to an antique shop. We parked there, but did not get out of the car. We had a nice chat and cuddled a little bit. I am not sure if we will hangout again. But I really enjoyed our time together. :happy:
> 
> The only bad thing is that some of the men in my life did not like me going on my friendly hangout. Some even confessed jealousy. I don't get it. :-( Especially if they do not want to be anything romantic or serious in my life. Blah..



Sounds as if you had a good time, I'm happy about that :happy: - if nothing comes of it, you had fun at that momemt in time and thats the important thing, to take and enjoy the opportunities as they happen.

As for the other men, if they are so slow in coming forward thats their misfortune, if nothing else it shows them your not dependant on them for fun and that is probably why they are not happy.

I do hope you do see each other again as you can't always make decisions on single meetings. Thanks for shareing


----------



## ladle (Nov 4, 2010)

That LADLE is one seriously sweet piece of ass....60% of the time he gets my vote everytime!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 4, 2010)

ladle said:


> That LADLE is one seriously sweet piece of ass....60% of the time he gets my vote everytime!



LMAO ! you Ladle are a sex panther and we all know it !


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh my.....I've just realised I missed MZ_Puss of my crush list.....what penance do I have to do as recompense


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 4, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh my.....I've just realised I missed MZ_Puss of my crush list.....what penance do I have to do as recompense



hmm that is a crime that deserves some kind of corporal punishment...spank me, i mean um :blush: ...... you 10 smacks for you !


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 5, 2010)

ladle said:


> That LADLE is one seriously sweet piece of ass....60% of the time he gets my vote everytime!



This literally made me laugh out loud


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 5, 2010)

Saoirse

...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 6, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Saoirse
> 
> ...



Oh hey, thanks for posting that for me. Saved me a whole seven keystrokes!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 7, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> hmm that is a crime that deserves some kind of corporal punishment...spank me, i mean um :blush: ...... you 10 smacks for you !



Really..........There is always a first time for every thing......:blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

ladle said:


> That LADLE is one seriously sweet piece of ass....60% of the time he gets my vote everytime!


Only 60?


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 7, 2010)

of course i got a crush on her, but i gotta admit vampire kitten also steals my heart...


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

I've only been actively posting on DIMS in the last day or so, and I've already compiled a list of crushes.

No, I will not name names.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Really..........There is always a first time for every thing......:blush:



LOL never to old for a spanking....:blush: or maybe thats just me. 



AppreSheAte said:


> of course i got a crush on her, but i gotta admit vampire kitten also steals my heart...



Thank you darlin im with you tho Vampire kittens pretty dam cute


----------



## CPProp (Nov 9, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> LOL never to old for a spanking....:blush: or maybe thats just me.



Definitely not you  Im intrigued now :blush:  is there a manual ?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

*Remember I talked about a recent crush? I am now completed cured from it. 


Thank you. 



 Bring on the next guys!*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *Remember I talked about a recent crush? I am now completed cured from it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Ditto..............................


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ditto..............................



I hope you two both find someone wonderful for yourselves. Sorry, I'm a hopeless romantic. :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I hope you two both find someone wonderful for yourselves. Sorry, I'm a hopeless romantic. :blush:



Thanks darling. I am also a hopeless romantic. But today was just hopeless.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Thanks darling. I am also a hopeless romantic. But today was just hopeless.



Well, it can't all be hills in life. We sometimes have to handle the valleys.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Well, it can't all be hills in life. We sometimes have to handle the valleys.



I have handled my "valley" by myself way too long! LOL I ran out of batteries.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I have handled my "valley" by myself way too long! LOL I ran out of batteries.



*does drum sound* I seemed to have walked right into that one.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> *does drum sound* I seemed to have walked right into that one.




 You sure did!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> You sure did!



Wouldn't be the first time I did. I seem to have my dad's comedic timing (not that that's a bad thing; my dad is very funny).


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I did. I seem to have my dad's comedic timing (not that that's a bad thing; my dad is very funny).




My best to you and your dad. BIG HUGS. :happy:


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> You sure did!



I owe you a Rep-:bow:hug, once that silly Repper's done charging!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> My best to you and your dad. BIG HUGS. :happy:



Big hugs to you too. I hope you find someone worth your while. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

imfree said:


> I owe you a Rep-:bow:hug, once that silly Repper's done charging!



Thanks brother imfree. I am sorry you had to read about me running out of batteries and stuff. :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Big hugs to you too. I hope you find someone worth your while. :happy:



Thanks....gosh me too! 

Anybody out in Colorado like cute and cuddly fat chicks?!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Thanks brother imfree. I am sorry you had to read about me running out of batteries and stuff. :blush:



Hey, we're all friends here! What's a dirty joke between friends?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Hey, we're all friends here! What's a dirty joke between friends?




okay! 

Since this is the crush thread...

I would like to say that I currently have a crush on my battery operated device. He is amazing. ( Yes, mine is a 'he'.):wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> okay!
> 
> Since this is the crush thread...
> 
> I would like to say that I currently have a crush on my battery operated device. He is amazing. ( Yes, mine is a 'he'.):wubu:



I'm sure he loves you right back.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm sure he loves you right back.




I know he does! :wubu: He says I got the best *[censored]*


----------



## snuffy2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I know he does! :wubu: He says I got the best *[censored]*



Haha, I think I just fell in love with this thread.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Thanks brother imfree. I am sorry you had to read about me running out of batteries and stuff. :blush:



It's OK. Even if I were without sin,(may cast...) the best I could do is give you a hug.



mimosa said:


> Thanks....gosh me too!
> 
> Anybody out in Colorado like cute and cuddly fat chicks?!!



I'm way too old, but my adult kiddo's only 5 or 6 yrs younger than you...
He's in COS and would adore you.



Weirdo890 said:


> Hey, we're all friends here! What's a dirty joke between friends?



I can't pick splinters out of anyone else's eye 'til I get that )(#^&#@!!! 8X 8" wooden beam out of mine. Peace, love and blessings to all.:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

snuffy2000 said:


> Haha, I think I just fell in love with this thread.



haha....I thought no one was "looking" in here. :doh: Forgot people do from time to time. 

Good to know you fell in love this thread.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

imfree said:


> It's OK. Even if I were without sin,(may cast...) the best I could do is give you a hug.
> 
> 
> I'm way too old, but my adult kiddo's only 5 or 6 yrs younger than you...
> He's in COS and would adore you.


Sending lots of hugs back at ya. Good thing we have our Lord Jesus that paid the price for our sins. 

Is your son kind like you? What's his number?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a little girl crush on spiritangel for giving me rep for something dirty I said on this thread.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Sending lots of hugs back at ya. Good thing we have our Lord Jesus that paid the price for our sins.
> 
> Is your son kind like you? What's his number?



Ephesians 4:32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you. He has these qualities. I'll tell him about you.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 9, 2010)

imfree said:


> Ephesians 4:32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you. He has these qualities. I'll tell him about you.



What a blessing you two are. That is wonderful. I try to be these things as well. But sometimes I lose the victory in the morning before my coffee.  ( Or if someone doesn't give me my chocolate.)


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 9, 2010)

Navydude said:


> I've had a few of them over the years.....But I ain't tellin!




You're just a big tease!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

mimosa said:


> What a blessing you two are. That is wonderful. I try to be these things as well. But sometimes I lose the victory in the morning before my coffee.  ( Or if someone doesn't give me my chocolate.)



Yes Ma'me, another Sis' in Christ put it this way, "Sometimes I fall, then I pick myself up and go on." The Lord is faithful to forgive...


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 10, 2010)

When did this thread stop being about crushes and start being about zombies?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 10, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> When did this thread stop being about crushes and start being about zombies?




But zombies and crushes do just about the same thing. So its okay. 

What do you have against poor ol' dead zombies? They were once people too! 

For a moment, this thread was actually about my crush on a battery operated device . LOL


----------



## Navydude (Nov 10, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> You're just a big tease!!



I'm just protecting the innocent.....or maybe the not so innocent!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I have a little girl crush on spiritangel for giving me rep for something dirty I said on this thread.



awww shucks and it was funny and after the weekend I had laughter= necessatity


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 11, 2010)

Navydude said:


> I'm just protecting the innocent.....or maybe the not so innocent!




Maybe you're afraid that your crush might actually be crushing back on you. You still want all the attention from the gals and aren't ready to be taken out of circulation yet.  
*** No pun intended on the crushing, LOL.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2010)

I put the people who say they crush but don't want to say in the same category as the ones who go waaah waaaah waaaah nobody's crushing on me.

*sigh*


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I put the people who say they crush but don't want to say in the same category as the ones who go waaah waaaah waaaah nobody's crushing on me.
> 
> *sigh*




haha...agreed.


----------



## Navydude (Nov 13, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Maybe you're afraid that your crush might actually be crushing back on you. You still want all the attention from the gals and aren't ready to be taken out of circulation yet.
> *** No pun intended on the crushing, LOL.



Smart and sassy.....I like that! Maybe thats crush worthy?


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 19, 2010)

Navydude said:


> Smart and sassy.....I like that! Maybe thats crush worthy?




Thank you, but I still don't see your list of crushes posted! Still protecting the invisible, I mean the innocent? LOL


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *Remember I talked about a recent crush? I am now completed cured from it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



PM me and tell me who it was you were crushing on.:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> PM me and tell me who it was you were crushing on.:kiss2:



Oh Shoshy darling. I am crushing on B. O. D. 

Yeah as in Battery Operated Device.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so totally crushing on willowmoon..obviously lol


----------



## mccormick (Nov 21, 2010)

Still; NJ =) and KitKat341990


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 21, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I am so totally crushing on willowmoon..obviously lol



And naturally I'm crushing on her .... my ability to be subtle is pretty much non-existent right now, lol.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> And naturally I'm crushing on her .... my ability to be subtle is pretty much non-existent right now, lol.



:wubu:.............


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 21, 2010)

I have to admit, I am ever so slightly upset that my previous crusher has moved on to a beautiful young thing.... HOWEVER, I think she's pretty hot too, so it's ok.


Also, Sarie. My fashion board crush, big time


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I have to admit, I am ever so slightly upset that my previous crusher has moved on to a beautiful young thing.... HOWEVER, I think she's pretty hot too, so it's ok.
> 
> 
> Also, Sarie. My fashion board crush, big time




awww yes, he used to dote on you something fierce...


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 21, 2010)

I need to add Fat&proud to my crush list...damm that girls fun and cute as hell  i think i should also add willowmoon, his a super sweet man :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

Adding Luv2BNaughty to my girly crush list, She's just too awesome! =D




So Lets see.. That makes:

*The Guy List:*

Proner
Wagimawr
Willowmoon
Lloyd
Dromond
Mathias
TonyNYC
Sasquatch!
Rellis
Paquito

*The Girlies List:*

Lulu!
GEF
OWA
LFW
CP
SpiritAngel
Micara
Alicia Rose
fat9276
Happyface
LillyBBW
Mishty
Luv2BNaughty






..How Many people until I just say "I want you ALL! Mwuahaha!" ?


----------



## Navydude (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, consider yourself crushed!


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 24, 2010)

mccormick said:


> Still; NJ =) and KitKat341990



:wubu: that makes me sooo happy!!


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 24, 2010)

Navydude...love a man in uniform! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I have to admit, I am ever so slightly upset that my previous crusher has moved on to a beautiful young thing.... HOWEVER, I think she's pretty hot too, so it's ok.
> 
> 
> Also, Sarie. My fashion board crush, big time



I don't know if you meant me, but if you did: I am sorry for being a weak man and because I fell for newbies. But after you accepted my friend request on FB, and I saw your love for alcohol, I'll do whatever I can to win you back.

Feelings that once were hidden
Are now expressed to you.
Days that once were stormy
Are now the brightest blue.
​


----------



## kayrae (Nov 24, 2010)

hahahaha alcohololzzz


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

kayrae said:


> hahahaha alcohololzzz



To quote the great Sinatra: "I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day."


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 24, 2010)

bahahahaha...this is all so sweet/twisted. I'm a bartender, don't blame me....I appreciate a good drop!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

A bartender? Cool


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 24, 2010)

Who do I have a crush on...? Well, ssshhh but I have a teeny tiny crush on a lady who visits my workplace once a week. She is so damn cute - very much like Ellen MacArthur. Very swoonable!! Breath-takingly cute!! My first real life crush in 7 years!! I am in one of those committed relationship, you see! lol Everytime I see her I blush and run away!!  I am certain she knows. How couldn't she??? I am the beetroot with the blonde hair dashing in the opposite direction of her! haha!

Anyways, escaping reality and focussing on telly and media I would have to say:

Ellen MacArthur
Daniela Sea
Heather Peace
Kd Lang
ANY butch, muscle bound female truckers

I have a real thing for 'strong' and 'commanding' women. They make me all giddy and weak at the knees, I stumble over my words and generally look like a right muppet! lol xXx


----------



## Navydude (Dec 1, 2010)

BBWModel said:


> Navydude...love a man in uniform! :wubu:



I entered the Navy in Columbus!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2010)

Currently assembling my partial list. Might actually share it this time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Currently assembling my partial list. Might actually share it this time.



Woohoo!  Go Beej.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm too lazy to list my crush list....but I think more people should LOVE ME (thanks Mz. puss. I <3 u)

Basically, I've crushed on you if 
A) I say perverted things to you (that's pretty much to everyone)
B) You have a vagina and/or peen.
C) You are breathing.


----------



## Linda (Dec 2, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm too lazy to list my crush list....but I think more people should LOVE ME (thanks Mz. puss. I <3 u)
> 
> *Basically, I've crushed on you if
> A) I say perverted things to you (that's pretty much to everyone)
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm too lazy to list my crush list....but I think more people should LOVE ME (thanks Mz. puss. I <3 u)
> 
> Basically, I've crushed on you if
> A) I say perverted things to you (that's pretty much to everyone)
> ...



You forgot 

D) Have facial hair.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You forgot
> 
> D) Have facial hair.



Ah, but you know me so well :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 2, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> To quote the great Sinatra: "I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day."



According to Sinatra at the Sands with Count Basie in 1966 those are the words of General Lincoln. Irving Lincoln. Im still unsmooshable :eat2:


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone is free t crush on me :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 3, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You forgot
> 
> D) Have facial hair.



Dammit, I had it with just A-C.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a crush on BigBeautifulMe. But sometimes, she's really intimidating. lol


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 3, 2010)

This shit's so cute.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> This shit's so cute.


It's my favorite thread.


----------



## frankman (Dec 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's my favorite thread.



The one thing it could use, besides from more demented sex and general profanity, is a Blackjack crush list.

Maybe someone can work on that.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> The one thing it could use, besides from more demented sex and general profanity, is a Blackjack crush list.
> 
> Maybe someone can work on that.




where's YOUR list frank??!!


----------



## frankman (Dec 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> where's YOUR list frank??!!



There's actually 3 of them scattered around the pages of this thread, but since you asked so politely, I'll make a new one, also providing reasons:

Women:

- Lainey (and her everything)
- Misty (and her doped up facebook banter)
- Lara (and her affected jealousy of Lainey)
- Saoirse (and her hippiness)
- Devi (and her talking bird)
- Rachel (and her boyfriend's late night pizza)

Men

- Paco (of course)
- Dromond (and his infinite class)
- Blackjack (and his taste in movies)


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> There's actually 3 of them scattered around the pages of this thread, but since you asked so politely, I'll make a new one, also providing reasons:
> 
> Women:
> 
> ...




you forgot

*Briana *(and her brattiness)


----------



## frankman (Dec 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you forgot
> 
> *Briana *(and her brattiness)



I didn't actually have to: I have implied dibs on you already.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> I didn't actually have to: I have implied dibs on you already.




oh that's right...

Frankman; calling dibs on your women since 1983


----------



## frankman (Dec 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> oh that's right...
> 
> Frankman; calling dibs on your women since 1983



That's right. Fathers, hide your daughters, and mothers, start wearing less.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's right. Fathers, hide your daughters, and mothers, start wearing less.




you must take a lot of Vitamin B!  So many women, so little time...


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2010)

Frank, You always know how to make my day, babydoll.:blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> The one thing it could use, besides from more demented sex and general profanity, is a Blackjack crush list.
> 
> Maybe someone can work on that.



Yeah, I got a bit distracted on this one. I'm workin' on it.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> There's actually 3 of them scattered around the pages of this thread, but since you asked so politely, I'll make a new one, also providing reasons:
> 
> Women:
> 
> ...



The feeling is mutual, hun!


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> That's right. Fathers, hide your daughters, and mothers, start wearing less.



Well, obviously we have a rapist in Lincoln Park..


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 3, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Well, obviously we have a rapist in Lincoln Park..



No no no, here ya go:






 And btw, I have this ringtone haha

The situation, is awful, but Antoine is too funny to ignore.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> - Misty (and her doped up facebook banter)



methinks someone just earned a blowjob.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 4, 2010)

frankman said:


> Men
> 
> - Paco (of course)



*Bites your face off*

:batting:


----------



## Twilley (Dec 4, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> This shit's so cute.



Speaking of which, who's on your list miss? lol


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Speaking of which, who's on your list miss? lol



Only being here a limited time, I'm not sure that I'm qualified to compile a list just yet. 

In time, maybe.. haha


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to update my list... But to compile it is the problem


----------



## HiddenChippy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is the answer Jesus?


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 5, 2010)

James :wubu: (I have a thing for British men!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

Jesus _is_ a sexy beast.

So Maybe?


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 5, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Jesus _is_ a sexy beast.
> 
> So Maybe?



A liberal hippie with long hair and a scruffy beard, who promotes peace and love? Yes please.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 5, 2010)

Two crushes I especially have on here,

Weirdo890- Eric is a hot younger BHM,he has a lovely GF in Micara and I wish them 
the very best:wubu:

CPProp,-- Ken is a lovely example of a hot older guy and he makes me sigh inside sometimes:wubu:

My BF has a secret crush on one of the paysite models ,my fault ,I shouldn't have shown him the pics,I can't compete on looks


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

Inorite?!
TooBadHisDadWasKindOfaDick


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 6, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> No no no, here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a little off-topic...but it is about a crush! So it works. Hilariously, I went to college with some guys from that band (before the band was an entity). One of them I had a huge crush on (since he was a philosophy major like me and in a couple of my classes - and I knew he was Christian, which mattered to me too), and I noticed he had a bracelet with initials on it, but I never caught his name. So I kept doing online searches in the college directory for those initials, so I could maybe email him or something, but couldn't find them.

One day I say to my roommate, "It's so weird, he has 4 initials on his bracelet. Do you think he has like 2 middle names or something?" She asked what the initials were and I said, "WWJD." She laughed and then told me what it actually stood for...

I am an idiot.  But now at least it gave me a Linkin Park story, which I guess was cool like in the late 90s when they were still actually famous.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> This is a little off-topic...but it is about a crush! So it works. Hilariously, I went to college with some guys from that band (before the band was an entity). One of them I had a huge crush on (since he was a philosophy major like me and in a couple of my classes - and I knew he was Christian, which mattered to me too), and I noticed he had a bracelet with initials on it, but I never caught his name. So I kept doing online searches in the college directory for those initials, so I could maybe email him or something, but couldn't find them.
> 
> One day I say to my roommate, "It's so weird, he has 4 initials on his bracelet. Do you think he has like 2 middle names or something?" She asked what the initials were and I said, "WWJD." She laughed and then told me what it actually stood for...
> 
> I am an idiot.  But now at least it gave me a Linkin Park story, which I guess was cool like in the late 90s when they were still actually famous.



Awwww! On a non-personal level, of course, I had a crush on Mike Shinoda. And then he goes and, ironically, gets married on my birthday whatever year that was! lol Hey - they're still famous..I saw them on their Projekt Revolution tour in 2003 lol I wish they'd go back to their old stuff though =/


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2010)

Melian :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 9, 2010)

i know i am new here but i already have a couple of crushes,silly i know,but hey im only human afterall.some of my crushes are in this thread actually.:wubu: i know it is early but i can't help my feelings haha.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 9, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i know i am new here but i already have a couple of crushes,silly i know,but hey im only human afterall.some of my crushes are in this thread actually.:wubu: *i know it is early but i can't help my feelings* haha.



Totally know this feeling..._all_ too well! lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> Two crushes I especially have on here,
> 
> Weirdo890- Eric is a hot younger BHM,he has a lovely GF in Micara and I wish them
> the very best:wubu:
> ...



Thank you very much Jayne. I wish you and your boyfriend the best. As for his secret crush, he may do some window shopping, but he knows that the purchase he made will never be topped. I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

i do have a Dims crush...but it will never be...*sigh*...i will just keep crushing from the sidelines...:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 10, 2010)

I think it's safe to say it's transcended the "crush" level .... :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I think it's safe to say it's transcended the "crush" level .... :wubu:



Ohhh, most definitely! :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. P :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 10, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Totally know this feeling..._all_ too well! lol



haha so glad i am not alone! LOL i felt i was be myself in that aspect.LOL seriously though alot of wonderful and beautiful women here all around.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

I am 

adding fish charming and sassy to my list if they arnt on it already


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a couple right now :blush: as always too shy to say...


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2010)

My right hand

obaby


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fez said:


> My right hand
> 
> obaby



god damn it I cant rep you for this and it deserves rep!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> god damn it I cant rep you for this and it deserves rep!!!!!


Repped, though that post deserves waaaay more. ;D


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fez said:


> My right hand
> 
> obaby





spiritangel said:


> god damn it I cant rep you for this and it deserves rep!!!!!



I was gonna say "I'm on it" and thought better of it afterwards. 

Still though, gotta rep the man. Yes, REP, just to clarify.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 10, 2010)

mimosa said:


> DO you or have you had a crush on anyone on Dims?
> 
> The truth is......I do have a crush on someone here. He has the sexiest voice I have ever heard. I wish I could kiss him in real life. Funny thing is, the first time I saw his pic, I was NOT attracted to him. Then I got to know him a little and.........:wubu:
> 
> :blush: Has anyone else felt this way?



Of course! I definitely have a DIMS crush, and I've had a crush on him since before he introduced me to DIMS. :blush: Maybe I can make something work out


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 10, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> I have a couple right now :blush: as always too shy to say...



I also have a "I want her to be my best friend" crush on this wonderful lady, Kim. She's been so nice and helpful to me. She's fantastic, and I hope we can continue to be friends


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 10, 2010)

If I had to have sex with everyone on these forums who I've had a crush on...I'd have to get one of those "take a number" thingies.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I was gonna say "I'm on it" and thought better of it afterwards.
> 
> Still though, gotta rep the man. Yes, REP, just to clarify.



seee now you deserve rep for making me laugh ohhhh so hard with that one


but alas I am out atm 

thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 10, 2010)

The Fez said:


> My right hand
> 
> obaby



I was going to rep you with "but the left one is going to get jealous."

But I must spread it around.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I was going to rep you with "but the left one is going to get jealous."
> 
> But I must spread it around.


AHAHAHAHA! I think that's exactly what I repped with!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> If I had to have sex with everyone on these forums who I've had a crush on...I'd have to get one of those "take a number" thingies.



Lol!  

I know my list is probably a lil shorter now, in my mind, just cuz if I don't see people around, I don't generally tend to count them in.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 11, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I also have a "I want her to be my best friend" crush on this wonderful lady, Kim. She's been so nice and helpful to me. She's fantastic, and I hope we can continue to be friends



Oh the feeling is mutual lovely~! <3


----------



## mimosa (Dec 11, 2010)

I have some dimensions FRIENDLY crushes. But NO one I would want to *DO*. LOL.  I shall make my list and check it twice just like Santa. I love you, Dimensions Crushes. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> If I had to have sex with everyone on these forums who I've had a crush on...I'd have to get one of those "take a number" thingies.



Umm... does one even need to have a crush to have one? Shoot, I'd be open to do anything! I'm so tired of being cold and alone in Nebraska. I need me some SPICE.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> Two crushes I especially have on here,
> 
> Weirdo890- Eric is a hot younger BHM,he has a lovely GF in Micara and I wish them
> the very best:wubu:
> ...



Gosh, thank you Jayne, I'm actually lost for words. As for your BF - just remember a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush or to bring the saying up todate - on the internet, and boy what a stunning bird you are  .


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm adding CPProp (cause he no longer thinks I'm scary) 

Mossy - for so many reasons


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm adding CPProp (cause he no longer thinks I'm scary)
> 
> Mossy - for so many reasons



Why thank you..... thats makes about 4 knotches on me walking stick... any more and it will snap.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx. She's cuuuuuute.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> CarlaSixx. She's cuuuuuute.




um,i agree.i um love CarlaSixx.:wubu::blush:


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the biggest crush ever towards golden bombshell. she looks like a very intelligent woman and to me thats a major turn on. lol every time I see her I get uber butterflies, we both live in cali but im in the bay area and shes southern cali. 
but if I was given the chance to meet her best believe ill gas up my rx7 and I would head down there in a heart beat hahaha


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 16, 2010)

I am shocked by the lack of crushes on Mz Puss here. I would have expected her to be on everybodies list (guys and girls)  . And also I want to update my list from being: Mz Puss, to being: Doubly Mz Puss


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 16, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I am shocked by the lack of crushes on Mz Puss here. I would have expected her to be on everybodies list (guys and girls)  . And also I want to update my list from being: Mz Puss, to being: Doubly Mz Puss



Well dearest im equally as shocked as to the lack of burtonboardrline crushes:wubu:, your very definitely on my crush list dearest:blush::smitten: as im sure you already know, and you know it well


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 16, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Well dearest im equally as shocked as to the lack of burtonboardrline crushes:wubu:, your very definitely on my crush list dearest:blush::smitten: as im sure you already know, and you know it well



I wish there was a "like" button


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I am shocked by the lack of crushes on Mz Puss here. I would have expected her to be on everybodies list (guys and girls)  . And also I want to update my list from being: Mz Puss, to being: Doubly Mz Puss



I already told her, so I didn't say anything. lol


----------



## JonesT (Dec 17, 2010)

I actually have a crush on a few women here on Dims but Im clearly a shy person haha


----------



## JonesT (Dec 17, 2010)

Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:

-Your Plump Princess
-Lovelyone
-Tanuki Kimberly
-JulieD


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:
> 
> -Your Plump Princess
> -Lovelyone
> ...




haha i am shy too.>_> i want to compell my list but i don't know man.maybe if i get up the courage.>_> but i will say this,i have a crush on some people in your list. :blush:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I am shocked by the lack of crushes on Mz Puss here. I would have expected her to be on everybodies list (guys and girls)  . And also I want to update my list from being: Mz Puss, to being: Doubly Mz Puss



um,maybe they do,there just not saying they do.:blush:


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> um,maybe they do,there just not saying they do.:blush:



Maybe your on a few lists as well


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Maybe your on a few lists as well




well ah shucks i really hope i am.:blush:


----------



## shaneygirls (Dec 17, 2010)

I've only been a member for... ummm... 12 hours... but I can TOTALLY see myself falling for some of these guys on here. I just need to figure out how to work the threads and posts and forums and links... I am SUCH a Dimensions VIRGIN!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

shaneygirls said:


> I've only been a member for... ummm... 12 hours... but I can TOTALLY see myself falling for some of these guys on here. I just need to figure out how to work the threads and posts and forums and links... I am SUCH a Dimensions VIRGIN!!




don't worry,there are plenty of people here that will help you lose your virginity.


----------



## shaneygirls (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> don't worry,there are plenty of people here that will help you lose your virginity.



Are you volunteering to be my "first"? (he he he)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

shaneygirls said:


> Are you volunteering to be my "first"? (he he he)



heh heh well yes if you want.


----------



## shaneygirls (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> heh heh well yes if you want.



So... Should I tell you my name before or after... ?!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

shaneygirls said:


> So... Should I tell you my name before or after... ?!



LOL!! good one.um,im not sure.which would you perfer? i say before.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:
> 
> -Your Plump Princess
> -Lovelyone
> ...




teehee *hugs* :blush:


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 18, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> teehee *hugs* :blush:



I don't remember if I put you on my list before but you're on it too.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I don't remember if I put you on my list before but you're on it too.



YAY hehe :3 x


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 18, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:
> 
> -Your Plump Princess
> -Lovelyone
> ...


Awww! :blush: Thanks Cutie!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Awww! :blush: Thanks Cutie!



You're welcome cutie


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 18, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> I am shocked by the lack of crushes on Mz Puss here. I would have expected her to be on everybodies list (guys and girls)  . And also I want to update my list from being: Mz Puss, to being: Doubly Mz Puss




I already said something to her.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 18, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:
> 
> -Your Plump Princess
> -Lovelyone
> ...



aww...thanks JonesT:kiss2:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 22, 2010)

The Fez said:


> My right hand
> 
> obaby



Smooth! lol!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 22, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Ehh what the hell Here are a few :blush:
> 
> -Your Plump Princess
> -Lovelyone
> ...



OMGoodness how did I miss this? Totally crushable in return.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

well since i feel alittle less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:

Lovelyone
CarlaSixx
mz_puss
spiritangel
1_love_emily
castingpearls
mimosa
Tanuki Kimberly
JulieD
Your Plump Princess
Rowan
Zowie
LillyBBBW

so there.:blush: sorry if some of the names are wrong or mis-spelled.:blush:


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well since i feel alittle less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:
> 
> Lovelyone
> CarlaSixx
> ...



Thank-you thank-you thank-you wonderful person, always so kind and sweet


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Thank-you thank-you thank-you wonderful person, always so kind and sweet




ah thanks,and so are you.:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well since i feel alittle less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:
> 
> Lovelyone
> CarlaSixx
> ...



awwwww :blush::blush::blush: you really are on mine to


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well since i feel a little less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:
> 
> *castingpearls*
> 
> so there.:blush: sorry if some of the names are wrong or mis-spelled.:blush:



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awwwww :blush::blush::blush: you really are on mine to




aww well thank you,you have always been on mine.:blush:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you sweetie!




your much welcome.but why the eye-roll? lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> your much welcome.but why the eye-roll? lol


ahh..that was the eyeroll smilie wasn't it? My bad. I took it for the bashful one. Mea culpa.

You are a sweetie, honestly!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ahh..that was the eyeroll smilie wasn't it? My bad. I took it for the bashful one. Mea culpa.
> 
> You are a sweetie, honestly!




o thank you and it's ok.i was worried that eye-roll meant i did something wrong.>.> lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

*You have a crush on little (big) ol' me?:batting: Why thank you. It's been a while since I have been crushed on in anyway.  *hug**








HeavyDuty24 said:


> well since i feel alittle less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:
> 
> Lovelyone
> CarlaSixx
> ...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *You have a crush on little (big) ol' me?:batting: Why thank you. It's been a while since I have been crushed on in anyway.  *hug**




well um that is surprising,you should have alot of people crushing on you.:wubu:


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Cutie 1
Cutie 2
Cutie 3

I'm too shy to actually reveal my crushes. One day I guess.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> Cutie 1
> Cutie 2
> Cutie 3
> 
> I'm too shy to actually reveal my crushes. One day I guess.




lol i was shy too at first but then i got a feel of the boards more then i just said what the heck might as well.>.>


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

well just realized i left some people out.sorry ladys.:blush:

mcbeth
BigBeautifulMe


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well since i feel alittle less shy here now,guess i'll list some.:blush:
> 
> Lovelyone
> CarlaSixx
> ...



YAY! I made another list. MY Christmas will be Merry and bright! And many crushing returns.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> YAY! I made another list. MY Christmas will be Merry and bright!




lol yes you did and for good reason.


----------



## frankman (Dec 23, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> Cutie 1
> Cutie 2
> Cutie 3
> 
> I'm too shy to actually reveal my crushes. One day I guess.



Those are my 3 alternate accounts. 

I like you too.


----------



## Linda (Dec 23, 2010)

frankman said:


> Those are my 3 alternate accounts.
> 
> I like you too.



I like cutie 1,2 and 3 then also. lol


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

frankman said:


> Those are my 3 alternate accounts.
> 
> I like you too.



aww u so sweet


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 24, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> *snip*



*hug hug* :blush:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> *hug hug* :blush:




ah *hugs back* much welcome.:blush:


----------



## frankman (Dec 24, 2010)

Group hug?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

frankman said:


> Group hug?


Private hug for you, baby.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Private hug for you, baby.




man what a lucky guy.>.> so priviliged to hug the great castingpearls.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> Group hug?




haha group hugs can be fun too.LOL


----------



## frankman (Dec 25, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> man what a lucky guy.>.> so priviliged to hug the great castingpearls.:bow:



It's my L'Óreal moment; because I'm worth it.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 18, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm_QilrHkh8*

:wubu::smitten::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

frankman said:


> It's my L'Óreal moment; because I'm worth it.




LMAO!!!! i lol'd.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm_QilrHkh8*
> 
> :wubu::smitten::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:




...OMG OMG A FELLOW JETS FAN! i love "You Got It All" too. "Crush On You" is also awesome.The Jets are just awesome in general,the whole family just rocks man.:bow: 80's music always rocks.


----------



## Mozz (Jan 18, 2011)

"mimosa" :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ...OMG OMG A FELLOW JETS FAN! i love "You Got It All" too. "Crush On You" is also awesome.The Jets are just awesome in general,the whole family just rocks man.:bow: 80's music always rocks.



LOL, I remember when my sister and I would grab our "microphone" hair brushes and sing out loud to that song. Yeah, they were awesome. 


Mozz said:


> "mimosa" :blush:



who me? :blush:.... awww thanks. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

mimosa said:


> LOL, I remember when my sister and I would grab our "microphone" hair brushes and sing out loud to that song. Yeah, they were awesome.
> 
> 
> who me? :blush:.... awww thanks. :happy:



yes i've jammed on Jets as long as i can remember.i may be 25 but i love 80's music.


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

DearPrudence said:


> A liberal hippie with long hair and a scruffy beard, who promotes peace and love? Yes please.



I'd like to apply for the position


----------



## DearPrudence (May 3, 2011)

Oirish said:


> I'd like to apply for the position



Leave your resume in my inbox.


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

DearPrudence said:


> Leave your resume in my inbox.



Ask and you shall receive  Resume has been sent.


----------



## penguin (May 3, 2011)

I'm available for crushing on. Just sayin'


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm available for crushing on. Just sayin'



Seconded  teehee.


----------



## S13Drifter (May 7, 2011)

Too many crushes to list, this place is full of too many cuties! However I will leave my inbox open for any pms from other dim members


----------



## Inhibited (May 7, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Seconded  teehee.



third(ed)


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 7, 2011)

Alright, I probably haven't posted in this thread in over a year, so here goooooes~
*
Raegan* - Was listed last time, I bet, but she's just plain awesome and gets a mention again!
*CarlaSixx* - For awesomeness and adorableness!
*Alicia Rose* - Total cutie whose style is similar to my own! We should raid a Hot Topic together! 
*Deacone* - Too adorable, especially when combined with her boy!
*Amaranthine* - One of my favorite FFAs on the site, and a true lady.

That's all I got for now. 

EDIT: Derp, almost forgot *FatAndProud*! You know, for being way too awesome!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 7, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Alright, I probably haven't posted in this thread in over a year, so here goooooes~
> *
> Raegan* - Was listed last time, I bet, but she's just plain awesome and gets a mention again!
> *CarlaSixx* - For awesomeness and adorableness!
> ...



For what it's worth, I see you and CarlaSixx being an amazing couple--you two would soooooooo bring out the best in each other. If you were both single and lived closer, I'd say...hop on that sh!t.

Of course, this is just one woman's opinion.


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

Ive got a couple, but one in particular stands out. :batting:


----------



## Twilley (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm available for crushing on. Just sayin'



Oheytherebb :smitten:


----------



## asmiletoday (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm available for crushing on. Just sayin'



I think Im fourthing this at this point?


----------



## 1love_emily (May 11, 2011)

I have a crush on Dism4l! Yep, he's the only one right now. I adore him, actually :wubu: :blush: :smitten:


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Oheytherebb :smitten:



Aww why thank you


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

All these years in DimmerLand and I've never been crushed upon. I'm so ready.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 11, 2011)

Awww Imfree, you probably have. There are tons of lurkers and shy posters. In fact, I know 3 people on here who can't stop talking about you


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Awww Imfree, you probably have. There are tons of lurkers and shy posters. In fact, I know 3 people on here who can't stop talking about you



Talking? Hahaha! I wonder how much good/bad? Seriously, there are several here who don't have to crush on me to be beloved friends, as they truly do encourage and inspire me to greater things.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Awww Imfree, you probably have. There are tons of lurkers and shy posters. In fact, I know 3 people on here who can't stop talking about you


Be nice, Sassy. You can't have ALL the girls!!!!

I do have a crush. Well, it's more than a crush. I'm not quite sure what it is though. This is the anonymous thread right? <looks> Phew.

And of course there will always always ALWAYS be Frank. MY FRANK. HE'S MINE!!!!!


----------



## frankman (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Be nice, Sassy. You can't have ALL the girls!!!!
> 
> I do have a crush. Well, it's more than a crush. I'm not quite sure what it is though. This is the anonymous thread right? <looks> Phew.
> 
> And of course there will always always ALWAYS be Frank. MY FRANK. HE'S MINE!!!!!



If you say it like that, hobbits might dump me in a volcano.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 11, 2011)

I have a crush on Jon Blaze but shhh don't tell him! :batting:


----------



## Mishty (May 11, 2011)

frankman said:


> If you say it like that, hobbits might dump me in a volcano.



You can dump your hobbit in my volcano any time......


Lainey's PRECCCIOUSSSSSSSHHHH


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I do have a crush. Well, it's more than a crush. I'm not quite sure what it is though. This is the anonymous thread right? <looks> Phew.



It's no secret that you want me.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's no secret that you want me.


I've decided I only want people who want me in return and I don't recall you ever pledging your love to me. Your ass, your Twizzler flogger, your Hello Kitty masque....oh hell...that'll work too.


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I've decided I only want people who want me in return and I don't recall you ever pledging your love to me. Your ass, your Twizzler flogger, your Hello Kitty masque....oh hell...that'll work too.



Ahem, 'scuse you, wifey #2. Wifey #1 put a ring on it, but you were still part of the clambake.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> Ahem, 'scuse you, wifey #2. Wifey #1 put a ring on it, but you were still part of the clambake.


Can we have a rainbow icing wedding cake or did we and I was just too high to remember? Did we eat it? Did we wear it? Did we dance in it? Did anyone take pics?


----------



## mimosa (May 11, 2011)

Ohh yes, "the crush"....is that what you kids been calling it these days? Yes, crushes are sweet. I might flirt with a crush. But I guess I am saving myself for true blue love....I am old fashioned. 

So far only sweet crushes...and more flirting.. 

Yes, I have a few crushes. One of them made me..:smitten: just today.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

How have I only been reading one crush thread, and there have been two all this time???? :doh:


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Can we have a rainbow icing wedding cake or did we and I was just too high to remember? Did we eat it? Did we wear it? Did we dance in it? Did anyone take pics?



I'll make a special wedding cake for you with rainbow icing, and we can try to feed each other if you like. But I'll probably miss and get it all over your face.



lovelylady78 said:


> How have I only been reading one crush thread, and there have been two all this time???? :doh:



I think there's three - this one, the anonymous and non anonymous.


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

Oh my, it would just be too easy for me to have a legalicious crush, just saying.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think there's three - this one, the anonymous and non anonymous.



There's a THIRD one?!? *runs off to find it*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'll make a special wedding cake for you with rainbow icing, and we can try to feed each other if you like. But I'll probably miss and get it all over your face.



Am I the ONLY one seeing this as a WIN/WIN scenario?


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think there's three - this one, the anonymous and non anonymous.



There are actually a few, but other than this one and the second NON-anonymous one, they haven't been posted in since 2009.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Cheryl, you're on my girl crush list. I forgot to make it Dims official but you knew it anyway.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Cheryl, you're on my girl crush list. I forgot to make it Dims official but you knew it anyway.



Aww...I did. And you know the feeling is mutual, doll. xo


----------



## Mathias (May 11, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Aww...I did. And you know the feeling is mutual, doll. xo



You're on my crush list as well Cheryl! :smitten:


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Am I the ONLY one seeing this as a WIN/WIN scenario?



I know I did. Play your cards right and I might lick it off you :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2011)

I have a total crush on Lainey... I want to be like her


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I know I did. Play your cards right and I might lick it off you :eat2:



I THOUGHT THAT WAS A GIVEN!



fat9276 said:


> I have a total crush on Lainey... I want to be like her



Awwww this got me all choked up. Thank you Briana and I do crush on you too!


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I THOUGHT THAT WAS A GIVEN!
> !



Well, yes. But I know you'd play your cards right


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

I have a couple.

Goreki, you are adorable and I love your posts!

And the other one, well, you figure it out. He knows who he is! lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 12, 2011)

I have so many...

I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order) 
Mathias - freakin adorable!
Weirdo 
Dromond
Scorsese86
Tonynyc
Robbie rob
Mossystate 
Casting Pearls
YPP
Cors
Spiritangel
Micara
Penguin
Green Eyed Fairy
Tau
Juicyjacqulyn
Aria Bombshell
Ms puss
Bigbeautifulme

If I have missed you I'm sorry. I'm running on very little sleep.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> If I have missed you I'm sorry. I'm running on very little sleep.



I forgive you.


----------



## penguin (May 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order)
> 
> Penguin



Oo, why hello thar :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> Casting Pearls



Oh DEFINITELY back 'atcha!

Also, I'm in some awesome company there. You've got great taste.


----------



## biglynch (May 12, 2011)

I'm like a kid in a candy store...everywhere i look i like what i see. But i do have a favorite...(well 2) Alas i have not been using the forum long so i will just keep quiet and enjoy from afar.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> <snip>
> Bigbeautifulme
> <snip>



Awww! That was so unexpected.  Thank you so much, honey. :wubu: :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 12, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I forgive you.



I am totally crushing on you! Those eyes! :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order)
> *Mathias - freakin adorable!*



Right back atcha! :smitten:


----------



## Moulin_Rouge (May 12, 2011)

I've only been on here for about a week and I already have two crushes. Jay West Coast. And Pat70327....all I can say is HUBBA HUBBA! HAHA:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mishty (May 13, 2011)

Shu-Shu.

I likes her ever so much. :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order)
> Mathias - freakin adorable!
> ...




awww tyvm you are mmore than definately on mine, :wubu: great list btw


----------



## Dromond (May 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Dromond



Thank you, and I have to say if I were single I'd be following up on that.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Thank you, and I have to say if I were single I'd be following up on that.



:blush:
.......


----------



## Shoshybear (May 13, 2011)

I don't know anyone on here yet, this is my first day!!! But, I want to  and crushes are fun, but I also realize people don't know anything about me yet either and how can I expect anyone to have a crush on me in that situation, so here's a more viewable view of my avatar and hopefully I can get to know some of the lovely men on here a bit better... but judging by what the ladies in this thread have said, there are plenty of hunks just waiting to be discovered!!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

Walking around these forums is like taking a walk in a beautiful English Rose Garden... too much pretty to just pick one

That being said, I have a couple I'm keeping my eye on.


----------



## Fox (May 13, 2011)

I do have a few. I like to get to know them, as well as many other people I talk to on this site, but I'm not sure if I want to date anyone here because I just can't stand long distance relationships. XP


----------



## frankman (May 13, 2011)

Shoshybear said:


> I don't know anyone on here yet, this is my first day!!! But, I want to  and crushes are fun, but I also realize people don't know anything about me yet either and how can I expect anyone to have a crush on me in that situation, so here's a more viewable view of my avatar and hopefully I can get to know some of the lovely men on here a bit better... but judging by what the ladies in this thread have said, there are plenty of hunks just waiting to be discovered!!



Your screen name alone makes me smile.

You'll be fine.


----------



## mossystate (May 13, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Mossystate



I KNEW there was at least one other sane person on this site.

:batting:


----------



## randomjenerator (May 13, 2011)

Mossy, I have a crush on your voice! Just over listening to the Dims that posted and I would now like to have all my books recorded by you...with your various "voices", of course! I'm still too much of a newb to have full on crushes, but give me a minute.


----------



## mossystate (May 13, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> Mossy, I have a crush on your voice! Just over listening to the Dims that posted and I would now like to have all my books recorded by you...with your various "voices", of course! I'm still too much of a newb to have full on crushes, but give me a minute.



Yay!


----------



## cinnamitch (May 13, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I KNEW there was at least one other sane person on this site.
> 
> :batting:



Well you KNOW how I feel:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order)
> 
> ...



What a lovely surprise! I love reading your posts so I must be crushing on you too  :bow:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Sassy
CastingPearls
Zowie
penguin
rellis10

I'm sure I'm missing someone...lol


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Sassy
> CastingPearls
> Zowie
> penguin
> ...



Oo! Why hello there! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Sassy
> *CastingPearls*
> Zowie
> penguin
> ...




SWEET!!! Back 'atcha, sweetie!


----------



## 1love_emily (May 15, 2011)

Am I allowed to have a crush on him if he's my boyfriend? :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

As if anyone didn't know....Rathkhan.


----------



## mz_puss (May 21, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have so many...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to miss a few (in no particular order)
> Mathias - freakin adorable!
> ...


OMG IM CRUSHED ON !!!!!!! by a hottie too no doubt, you made my day sexy lady :bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Shosh (May 21, 2011)

Shoshybear said:


> I don't know anyone on here yet, this is my first day!!! But, I want to  and crushes are fun, but I also realize people don't know anything about me yet either and how can I expect anyone to have a crush on me in that situation, so here's a more viewable view of my avatar and hopefully I can get to know some of the lovely men on here a bit better... but judging by what the ladies in this thread have said, there are plenty of hunks just waiting to be discovered!!



Cute name!

You are pretty too.


----------



## Shosh (May 21, 2011)

My crush is still the same. He is the crush of my heart, the crush of my soul and my mind.
I love him so much.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (May 21, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Am I allowed to have a crush on him if he's my boyfriend? :wubu:



Of course.

The best crush of all.


----------



## Tim_FA (May 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> My crush is still the same. He is the crush of my heart, the crush of my soul and my mind.
> I love him so much.:wubu:


 
You haven't grown tired of him yet? 
I have a feeling, he's crushing on you and loves you VERY much. :wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily (May 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> My crush is still the same. He is the crush of my heart, the crush of my soul and my mind.
> I love him so much.:wubu:





Tim_FA said:


> You haven't grown tired of him yet?
> I have a feeling, he's crushing on you and loves you VERY much. :wubu:



Sexual banter, per chance? 

(I'm only poking fun because this is exactly what I have, only he doesn't ever post on Dims  silly goose. And he's the one who recommended me to Dims. Silly Dism4l/Derek)


----------



## Kamily (Jun 10, 2011)

OMG Im so crushing on someone from the board right now. :wubu: Hes sexy as hell, has a great sense of humor, hes a southern boy and has an accent to die for, has a hairy chest and a goatee :smitten:, is very passionate and affectionate :kiss2:, we have a lot in common, and oh by the way did I mention that hes sexy as hell? 

I wont put his name on here yet but if he wants to reply then thats cool. He knows how I feel. :batting:


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 11, 2011)

Kamily said:


> OMG Im so crushing on someone from the board right now. :wubu: Hes sexy as hell, has a great sense of humor, hes a southern boy and has an accent to die for, has a hairy chest and a goatee :smitten:, is very passionate and affectionate :kiss2:, we have a lot in common, and oh by the way did I mention that hes sexy as hell?
> 
> I wont put his name on here yet but if he wants to reply then thats cool. He knows how I feel. :batting:



I know who it is! but girl my lips are sealed =) cause it too have a crush! and if you tell anyone. i'll be forced to do the shopping cart lmao! i love how i threaten you with that lmao! 'Pork and Beans!" oh YEA! lmao!! i love you anita


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 11, 2011)

Kamily said:


> OMG Im so crushing on someone from the board right now. :wubu: Hes sexy as hell, has a great sense of humor, hes a southern boy and has an accent to die for, has a hairy chest and a goatee :smitten:, is very passionate and affectionate :kiss2:, we have a lot in common, and oh by the way did I mention that hes sexy as hell?
> 
> I wont put his name on here yet but if he wants to reply then thats cool. He knows how I feel. :batting:



Damn girl! Good luck :batting:


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 11, 2011)

This is such an uplifting and sweet thread. 

I'm crushing on DIMS.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 11, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Damn girl! Good luck :batting:



Thanks so much. Hes a really sweet guy and Im glad that we started talking. Its just been a short time but I feel a connection with him. :batting:


----------



## Kamily (Jun 11, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> I know who it is! but girl my lips are sealed =) cause it too have a crush! and if you tell anyone. i'll be forced to do the shopping cart lmao! i love how i threaten you with that lmao! 'Pork and Beans!" oh YEA! lmao!! i love you anita




LMAO I know who ur crush is too girl.  He seems like a nice guy and I hope things work out for y'all.

Hey dont threaten me with the damn shopping cart. I'll go old school on your ass and embarass the hell outta you with my signature moves. :doh: Love you too hoe bag.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 11, 2011)

Kamily said:


> LMAO I know who ur crush is too girl.  He seems like a nice guy and I hope things work out for y'all.
> 
> Hey dont threaten me with the damn shopping cart. I'll go old school on your ass and embarass the hell outta you with my signature moves. :doh: Love you too hoe bag.



i'm coming over, asap!


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kamily said:


> OMG Im so crushing on someone from the board right now. :wubu: Hes sexy as hell, has a great sense of humor, hes a southern boy and has an accent to die for, has a hairy chest and a goatee :smitten:, is very passionate and affectionate :kiss2:, we have a lot in common, and oh by the way did I mention that hes sexy as hell?
> 
> I wont put his name on here yet but if he wants to reply then thats cool. He knows how I feel. :batting:



Thank you for the kind words baby. :blush: I am crushing on you too Kamily, you are Gorgeous and Sexy, and just all around Awesome. I couldn't ask for a better Crush. :wubu::smitten:

Now Sara can't hold me over your head. LMAO Gut her like a fish baby. LOL


----------



## Kamily (Jun 15, 2011)

You are so welcome sweetheart. :kiss2: You are the awesome one baby. :bow: :wubu: I love your compliments and OMG I love your accent. :smitten: have I told you today that you are sexy as hell? :eat2:

No honey I wont gut her, I will save that for anybody that messes with my man. LOL


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 15, 2011)

Not gonna lie but i have a crush on most of the ladies on here, but one gal especially. An absolute stunner and so sweet as well


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Not gonna lie but i have a crush on most of the ladies on here, but one gal especially. An absolute stunner and so sweet as well



I am guessing it is either mizz puss, lainey or lovely lady who else is up for a guess?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I am guessing it is either mizz puss, lainey or lovely lady who else is up for a guess?


I doubt it's me. I'm not particularly sweet. LOL 
Maybe it's you? hmmm...
There's a lot of sweet stunners here.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 15, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I am guessing it is either mizz puss, lainey or lovely lady who else is up for a guess?



Good guess, all stunners for sure but alas, not correct


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I doubt it's me. I'm not particularly sweet. LOL
> Maybe it's you? hmmm...
> There's a lot of sweet stunners here.



that was gonna be one of my guesses but it sounds so egatistical and you know lol


----------



## frankman (Jun 15, 2011)

Robbie Rob loves me. We're both secure enough in our manhood to not let it ruin our relationship.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 16, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Not gonna lie but i have a crush on most of the ladies on here, but one gal especially. An absolute stunner and so sweet as well



It's me isn't it? 
Mwahhahaha


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll tell you who it is, it's __________________________ and she is smoking hot.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 16, 2011)

Rob! You're driving us all crazy with anticipation! Who is she?


----------



## biglynch (Jun 16, 2011)

the last few days i have developed a bit of a new crush on a somebody here, Its amazing what a few sexy as hell pics can do. 

Hey Rob if i had to guess i would say your crush was also Irish?  Am i right?


----------



## Morbid (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd had a few crushes on here.... some found out and were ok with it.. but theres a few who don't know and I don't know if I would ever tell them...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 16, 2011)

Ima guess that it's Penguin  lol. 

Still waiting for someone to crush on meeee though  No pressure!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 16, 2011)

biglynch said:


> the last few days i have developed a bit of a new crush on a somebody here, Its amazing what a few sexy as hell pics can do.
> 
> Hey Rob if i had to guess i would say your crush was also Irish?  Am i right?



Sorry biglynch, not this time


----------



## biglynch (Jun 16, 2011)

I Have Failed... Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ima guess that it's Penguin  lol.



Wait, what? Me? lol.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 16, 2011)

i will. and she's got you hooked lined and sunk, just reel him in slow


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ima guess that it's Penguin  lol.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to crush on meeee though  No pressure!




like omg i have been crushing on you since the beginning,you were on my first crush list dammet! LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 16, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> like omg i have been crushing on you since the beginning,you were on my first crush list dammet! LOL



Whoops :blush: Well thank you, then  Totally made my night!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Whoops :blush: Well thank you, then  Totally made my night!




hahaha it's ok i said it early on you probably don't remember.LOL it was like when i first joined this site.but my feelings haven't changed.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 18, 2011)

i am heartbroken, no crushes on me =( lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 18, 2011)

is funny, wonderful, a TRUE friend, always there for me, loyal, a great listener AND right here on DIMS.....:smitten:

Frannie! xo Love you girlie! :kiss2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheer up Sarah, it will happen soon enough. You are lovely and adorable. I am sure someone is crushing on you, but is too shy to say so here. I felt this way too for a while, then I realized that not everyone feels comfortable enough to post in public whom they have a crush on. I've gotten a few private messages, which make me feel a little less wary about not being mentioned here. 




SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i am heartbroken, no crushes on me =( lol


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm fully crushable, in a non-imposing, friendly, forum-boards-only kinda' way, just saying.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Cheer up Sarah, it will happen soon enough. You are lovely and adorable. I am sure someone is crushing on you, but is too shy to say so here. I felt this way too for a while, then I realized that not everyone feels comfortable enough to post in public whom they have a crush on. I've gotten a few private messages, which make me feel a little less wary about not being mentioned here.





lol it's no big it was a joke but thank you, you're beautiful<3


----------



## Kamily (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Cheer up Sarah, it will happen soon enough. You are lovely and adorable. I am sure someone is crushing on you, but is too shy to say so here. I felt this way too for a while, then I realized that not everyone feels comfortable enough to post in public whom they have a crush on. I've gotten a few private messages, which make me feel a little less wary about not being mentioned here.




Thanks so much. I have told her this many times. Some people are not as outgoing as she is and dont want to put it out there for everyone to read or are afraid of rejection.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I am guessing it is either mizz puss, lainey or lovely lady who else is up for a guess?



Spiritangel, this is my favorite post of the thread because it assumes I'm still crushworthy and not just old news around the boards AND it puts me in a category with Mz_Puss and CastingPearls, which is beyond flattering. *hugs*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Spiritangel, this is my favorite post of the thread because it assumes I'm still crushworthy and not just old news around the boards AND it puts me in a category with Mz_Puss and CastingPearls, which is beyond flattering. *hugs*


Awwwww thanks Snookums and you're NOT old news around the boards. If that were the case, I'd be prehistoric. LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 19, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i am heartbroken, no crushes on me =( lol




um,don't speak too soon.>.>


----------



## JonesT (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure that I am still crushing on some of the ladies here on dims


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 20, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Not gonna lie but i have a crush on most of the ladies on here, but one gal especially. An absolute stunner and so sweet as well



Its me...god love him. He doesnt even know me and its me.


----------



## MamaLisa (Jun 20, 2011)

*I have a major crush on Filly.. there i said it lol* :batting:


----------



## MamaLisa (Jun 20, 2011)

LisaInNC said:


> Its me...god love him. He doesnt even know me and its me.




hahahaha i love it!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

Not ruling anyone out so I'm sure we could get to know each other anyway


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 20, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Not ruling anyone out so I'm sure we could get to know each other anyway



*whispers* call me


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2011)

LisaInNC said:


> Its me...god love him. He doesnt even know me and its me.



You are mine bitch! :wubu:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 20, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> You are mine bitch! :wubu:



YAY!! I am somebody's bitch!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ima guess that it's Penguin  lol.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to crush on meeee though  No pressure!



Uhm, hello? I think I mentioned MY crush on you a while back. lol




SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i am heartbroken, no crushes on me =( lol



I don't see why not. You're gorgeous and you love to laugh. Who DOESN'T like a girl like that? You're a dream girl! :wubu:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a crush on HeavyDuty24


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a girl crush on Tania.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got a red alarm,Jr. high crush on a man.....a real manly man.

My crushes have only been lasting about seven days these last few months, but this one is stuck between my ears.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I've got a red alarm,Jr. high crush on a man.....a real manly man.
> 
> My crushes have only been lasting about seven days these last few months, but this one is stuck between my ears.



Awwww thank you


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2011)

I still have the same crush, my one and only crush. I love you darling. :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd like to say that Elaine is quite a wonderful person


----------



## frankman (Jun 24, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I'd like to say that Elaine is quite a wonderful person



You'd be 100% correct in your statement.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 24, 2011)

I will repeat: I :wubu: love :wubu: Lainey!


----------



## Inhibited (Jun 24, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have a girl crush on Tania.



Me too :wubu:


----------



## frankman (Jun 24, 2011)

All I can say is gosh darn-it, I love Shosh.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 24, 2011)

*I had a new crush for a few hours...but damn if FACEBOOK doesn't always bring me doom + gloom...all the best flirts have *WIVES* *


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hm, I'm crushing on CarlaSixx atm. She's just adorable. :happy:


----------



## biglynch (Jun 25, 2011)

I cant keep my crushes under control, but im getting better, and i may avoid rehab lol. Aust99 is way out on top at the moment tho. Just way to cute.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2011)

frankman said:


> All I can say is gosh darn-it, I love Shosh.



The feeling is not mutual, believe me


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jun 25, 2011)

have crush on Casting Pearls, loved her posts in the cleavage and nekked threats, and her oother posts show a smart funny woman


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jun 25, 2011)

also crushing on Belle54LL on the paysite boards, OMG those 54LL are they last thing I think about every night


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm crushing on myself, someone has to :batting:


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2011)

traveldude1961 said:


> have crush on Casting Pearls, loved her posts in the cleavage and nekked threats, and her oother posts show a smart funny woman


This is a side of Lainey I've never seen. She posts nekkid threats? And she has posts in her cleavage? Pics, please! I do agree that she is wonderful, though.

I have crushes. Oh, yes, I do...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

Tina said:


> This is a side of Lainey I've never seen. She posts nekkid threats? And she has posts in her cleavage? Pics, please! I do agree that she is wonderful, though.
> 
> I have crushes. Oh, yes, I do...


Naked threats! I will CUT A BITCH (with my nipples--go look at the Nipples thread) 

LOL Tina, some pics are scattered here and there, like on the Cleavage thread. I'd like to think they show a modicum of class. Notice I said 'I'd like to think that'. I'd also like a pink unicorn.

Thanks for the love everyone. My cups runneth over.

There's not enough bandwidth for my girl crush list and the boy crush list is extremely short so I'm keeping mum presently.


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, I went and looked, and your cups *do* runneth over.  I'm askeered of your nipples now, though...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

Shosh said:


> The feeling is not mutual, believe me


He'll be crushed. 

So, what's YOUR boyfriend been doing lately, Princess?


----------



## Brenda (Jun 25, 2011)

I have not had a crush in years. Who should I crush on?


----------



## hsilvers (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd have to admit I think I might have a few, even if I've only been here for like a week :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## penguin (Jun 25, 2011)

Brenda said:


> I have not had a crush in years. Who should I crush on?



Me! 

I'll toot my own horn!


----------



## biglynch (Jun 25, 2011)

hsilvers said:


> I'd have to admit I think I might have a few, even if I've only been here for like a week :blush: :blush: :blush:



Its easy too do, i had about 5 after a week. And the more i see you, the hotter you become so big props sweetie!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 25, 2011)

biglynch said:


> I cant keep my crushes under control, but im getting better, and i may avoid rehab lol. Aust99 is way out on top at the moment tho. Just way to cute.



Well knock me over with a feather.. I'm being crushed on. 

Thanks Handsome!:wubu:


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> [...]
> 
> LOL Tina, some pics are scattered here and there, like on the Cleavage thread. I'd like to think they show a modicum of class. Notice I said 'I'd like to think that'. I'd also like a pink unicorn.
> 
> [...]



You'd look good on a pink unicorn. I just know it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

frankman said:


> You'd look good on a pink unicorn. I just know it.


Is that what we're calling it now, Dutchie? LMAO


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Is that what we're calling it now, Dutchie? LMAO


Where do you think the word "horny" comes from, Lainey?


----------



## mimosa (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a few crushes here. But my main crush runs on batteries. :smitten:


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 26, 2011)

A few light ones but distance sucks the power out of them


----------



## sera (Jun 26, 2011)

ObiWantsU said:


> A few light ones but distance sucks the power out of them



i could sing a song about distances.


----------



## Tim_FA (Jun 26, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I still have the same crush, my one and only crush. I love you darling. :wubu:


 
Reciprocated crushiness Sweetheart. :smitten:
I love you too. :wubu:


----------



## Tim_FA (Jun 26, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> He'll be crushed.
> 
> So, what's YOUR boyfriend been doing lately, Princess?


 
*WAVES HAND* I'm right here :bow:

I'm also on FB as you know, making and talking to new friends ( men and women ), ...just trying to make the best of my current situation until Shosh and I can be together this fall *crosses fingers*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a little more than a crush on HighAltitudeFA... :wubu:

...ok, so it might be a lot more.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 27, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> I have a crush on HeavyDuty24




Ummm darlin is there something u need to tell me? :huh:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Ummm darlin is there something u need to tell me? :huh:



Yeah, about that, J/K you know you are my only true crush baby. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Kamily (Jun 28, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Yeah, about that, J/K you know you are my only true crush baby. :wubu::smitten:



You're damn right I am baby. :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

Crushin' on lotsa FA man flesh...... 
crushes are harmless,right?


----------



## biglynch (Jun 28, 2011)

awe im crushing so many...mind aust99 is stilway above everything 
else.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 28, 2011)

roll on the redheads


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2011)

biglynch said:


> roll on the redheads



You rang?


----------



## Twilley (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me, penguin. You and Mishty are high on my crush-list. And Spiritangel, too, but I think that goes for everybody else lol


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 29, 2011)

biglynch said:


> roll on the redheads



Oui oui?!


----------



## penguin (Jun 29, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Thanks for reminding me, penguin. You and Mishty are high on my crush-list. And Spiritangel, too, but I think that goes for everybody else lol



Aww thank you!


----------



## Puddles (Jun 29, 2011)

Not Crushin' on anyone yet, but hey I'm new, give me time!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Thanks for reminding me, penguin. You and Mishty are high on my crush-list. And Spiritangel, too, but I think that goes for everybody else lol



awwwww so sweet

I was just gonna post I have a crush on an adorable tall nerdy boy but guess you beat me to it


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 30, 2011)

Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod ! 

But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:

and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod !
> 
> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



awww well you know i want to kick twist out of bed and hog you all to myself

hmm I sense that would be some orgy hahah I feel sooo old though think I am the grandma of that bunch


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 30, 2011)

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> I have a crush on HeavyDuty24




um,dude? :huh: never had a guy crush on me before,alittle strange.:huh: but hope you were kiddin though haha.lol


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Not Crushin' on anyone yet, but hey I'm new, give me time!



*ahem* 

.....


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> um,dude? :huh: never had a guy crush on me before,alittle strange.:huh: but hope you were kiddin though haha.lol



That doesn't make you gay, you know. LOL!


----------



## Twilley (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod !
> 
> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



First on the boy list? Moi? Oh my~:wubu::wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2011)

Twilley said:


> First on the boy list? Moi? Oh my~:wubu::wubu:



You're not _actually_ shocked, are you?  hehe.


----------



## Twilley (Jun 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> You're not _actually_ shocked, are you?  hehe.



I'm attractive? This is news...


----------



## Twilley (Jun 30, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awwwww so sweet
> 
> I was just gonna post I have a crush on an adorable tall nerdy boy but guess you beat me to it



Seriously, what do you ladies see in me? XP


----------



## Mishty (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



You are by far the girl of fatty dreams.....:wubu:
Got some good taste in mens and ladies.....



Twilley said:


> Thanks for reminding me, penguin. You and Mishty are high on my crush-list. And Spiritangel, too, but I think that goes for everybody else lol



Ditto..... :blush:
You are the hottest nerd boy in Alabama....


----------



## Twilley (Jun 30, 2011)

Mishty said:


> You are by far the girl of fatty dreams.....:wubu:
> Got some good taste in mens and ladies.....
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are making me blush :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod !
> 
> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



Wifey!! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



spiritangel said:


> awww well you know i want to kick twist out of bed and hog you all to myself
> 
> hmm I sense that would be some orgy hahah I feel sooo old though think I am the grandma of that bunch



Why is it we always jump straight to orgy with these lists??  I wouldn't know who to feel up first!



Twilley said:


> I'm attractive? This is news...



Only to you, dear.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod !
> 
> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



This is so nice to hear when you're feeling a bit down. You know I heart you too, woman. *Hugs*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 30, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> I'll tell you who it is, it's __________________________ and she is smoking hot.



Hmmmmm who is it?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 30, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Im Obviously crushing on my boyfriend ~ TWiST~ , altho his never on dimms much, the useless sod !
> 
> But that said i have a major boner for Mishty, lovelylady,amazing amy, fat and proud and spiritangel, the things id do to those ladies :eat2::wubu::bow:
> 
> and I wouldnt kick Twilley, christov, theodore or blackjack outta bed for snoring i can say that much :wubu:



ahem! :really sad:


----------



## Puddles (Jun 30, 2011)

Dromond said:


> *ahem*
> 
> .....



Where you trying to get my attention Mr. Dromond, or just being a smart a$$?


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 30, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> ahem! :really sad:



How could i possibly forget the Lovely luscious lulu...my humble apologies my love:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Wifey!! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





because all that hot sexiness just spills over and hits my lust button



and I agree twilleys appeal is also that he doesnt get how amazingly hot and sexy he is


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Where you trying to get my attention Mr. Dromond, or just being a smart a$$?



You know me well, so what do you think?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> That doesn't make you gay, you know. LOL!



haha yes i know it dosen't make me gay i was just surprised that's all.first dude im aware of that has a crush on me.XD LOL


----------



## Twilley (Jul 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> because all that hot sexiness just spills over and hits my lust button
> 
> 
> 
> and I agree twilleys appeal is also that he doesnt get how amazingly hot and sexy he is



Careful now, you guys keep this up and I'll start believing it XP


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Careful now, you guys keep this up and I'll start believing it XP


His head is not going to be able to fit through the Dims door. LOL


----------



## Twilley (Jul 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> His head is not going to be able to fit through the Dims door. LOL



Oh totally. I'll just start waltzing around the joint, hitting on everyone, making demands and wearing my false mustache as a badge of authority.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Oh totally. I'll just start waltzing around the joint, hitting on everyone, making demands and wearing my false mustache as a badge of authority.



bwah hahahahahaha darn it cant rep you

too freaking adorable thats your problem mr


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> bwah hahahahahaha darn it cant rep you
> 
> too freaking adorable thats your problem mr



Repped him for you


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Repped him for you



thank you


----------



## mimosa (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay, I am totally lusting after someone on dimensions. He is delicious, smart and sweet. His accent is so sexy. He is a friend of mine. Okay, that's all I have to say for now. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 2, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> How could i possibly forget the Lovely luscious lulu...my humble apologies my love:bow::bow::bow:



:wubu::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 4, 2011)

Super awesome girl crushes:

Aust99
Tania
Cors
OneWickedAngel
littlefairywren
HottiMegan
Sarie
DeerVictory
Mel

MY BUTT.

Dudes to be researched at a later date... :happy:



also, I know i'm bound to have left names off the list by accident...... oops


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2011)

Double post....my bad


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Super awesome girl crushes:
> 
> Aust99
> Tania
> ...



You're a lovely one, Bobbie, and just made my day xxx


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 8, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Super awesome girl crushes:
> 
> Aust99
> Tania
> ...




What fantastic company I'm in... Thanks Bobbie.. You know how awesome I think you are!!!


----------



## mel (Jul 8, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Super awesome girl crushes:
> 
> Aust99
> Tania
> ...



O.M.G. ..I made a list!!!! :wubu: succubus_dxb


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think i'll update my list for the first time in a loooong time...

Amaranthine (well, obviously!)
Amazing Amy
Anjula
Aust99
Lovelylady78
Mel
Zowie

Apologies if i'm forgetting people.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think i'll update my list for the first time in a loooong time...
> 
> Amaranthine (well, obviously!)
> *Amazing Amy*
> ...



Aw, thank you, Rick. :wubu:


----------



## mel (Jul 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think i'll update my list for the first time in a loooong time...
> 
> Amaranthine (well, obviously!)
> Amazing Amy
> ...



what?what?awwwww thank you


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think i'll update my list for the first time in a loooong time...
> 
> Amaranthine (well, obviously!)
> Amazing Amy
> ...



I'm glad you still love me even though I tease you every now and then. :kiss2: And you know I <3 you right back.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I might.... ;-) Of course, too worried to talk to that person....so it probably won't go anywhere!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aw, thank you, Rick. :wubu:





mel said:


> what?what?awwwww thank you





lovelylady78 said:


> I'm glad you still love me even though I tease you every now and then. :kiss2: And you know I <3 you right back.



It's absolutely my pleasure ladies :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 11, 2011)

Ohhh,I'm not on any ruddy lists anymore! 

#I waaaant youuuuu to want meeeee...# haha!


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Ohhh,I'm not on any ruddy lists anymore!



This is perfect. I haven't been here long enough to develop a crush and here you are needing admirers. So, I'll just go ahead and claim you. Not in a weird wolf mating sort of way, because that would be really awkward for us both. To add a slight level of uncomfortable, we can pretend I send you those awful babies dressed like flowers pictures through PM to make it just a little creepy. You know, or not.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Ohhh,I'm not on any ruddy lists anymore!
> 
> #I waaaant youuuuu to want meeeee...# haha!



I thought you already knew that I love everything you do....:batting: :bow:







Looky there! I'm a poet and I didn't even know it. I made a rhyme before my tyme.......


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no admirers yet either. *sits over in the corner, waiting and watching*:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Super awesome girl crushes:
> 
> Aust99
> Tania
> ...



Awww you're the first to crush on me  The feeling is mutual


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 14, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> This is perfect. I haven't been here long enough to develop a crush and here you are needing admirers. So, I'll just go ahead and claim you. Not in a weird wolf mating sort of way, because that would be really awkward for us both. To add a slight level of uncomfortable, we can pretend I send you those awful babies dressed like flowers pictures through PM to make it just a little creepy. You know, or not.



Oh awesome. Consider your crush returned, hahah! :bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought you already knew that I love everything you do....:batting: :bow:



Aww you! :wubu:


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been surprised and flattered at how many awesome gentlemen here have went out of their way to talk to me and get to know me. However, I am off the market. I want to post this because I don't want to lead anyone on, but I have no problem chatting with some of you men and getting to know you. I am always up for new friends. A lot of the men here are so nice, sweet, and funny, and I wish some of you lived here because it's hard to find genuinely nice guys around here anyway.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

my crush isnt on dims (however he may join) shrugs


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 15, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I have no admirers yet either. *sits over in the corner, waiting and watching*:happy:



Don't worry, me either.  hahaha. We'll be the lone riders tonight. And we'll crush on each other.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't want to hear any complaining. I've been here for years and haven't gotten any crushes. You don't see me whining about it!


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 15, 2011)

haha I would never know if anyone has a crush on me unless they repped it to me or PMed it. I have never checked this thread before.  

But I do have friend-crushes on here... almost everyone that posts on the Truth thread bc it is my favorite thread and a few others. :wubu:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 15, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I don't want to hear any complaining. I've been here for years and haven't gotten any crushes. You don't see me whining about it!



Hahaha shut up Avery, you know I've always had the hots for you, on this site and off so shush.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2011)

Frank. Only Frank. No competition.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Frank. Only Frank. No competition.



</3

text here.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Frank. Only Frank. No competition.



Awww.... :happy:


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 9, 2011)

*creeps into thread* oh hai..just chillin' in this thread.

btw, everyone's crush is now ME! Me me me me!



jussayin.

i dont know if my crush still hangs around this board. but ohmygod he was my dream.


----------



## penguin (Aug 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Frank. Only Frank. No competition.



Well fine! In that case, I'm just gonna crush on me.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> Well fine! In that case, I'm just gonna crush on me.



Some say you gotta crush on yourself before you crush on someone else! With that being said, I totally wanna hook up with myself. LOL! :wubu:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Frank. Only Frank. No competition.



Frank's always stealing up all the ladies! grumblegrumblegrumble


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> Frank's always stealing up all the ladies! grumblegrumblegrumble


He didn't steal what was freely given.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> Frank's always stealing up all the ladies! grumblegrumblegrumble



frank is a class act he doesnt chase the ladies he is himself and that is simply put pure Awesome. 

He doesnt flirt outrageously and he is a stand up guy, great person and all of the good stuff that speaks volumes and that is why so many of us like, respect and crush on the frankman!!!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll stick with my strategy of overusing cologne and hiding in bushes.


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 10, 2011)

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> Some say you gotta crush on yourself before you crush on someone else! With that being said, I totally wanna hook up with myself. LOL! :wubu:



I believe this is done on a daily basis...including me.


----------



## frankman (Aug 10, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> I'll stick with my strategy of overusing cologne and hiding in bushes.



60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a crush on both hands, my laptop when it's on the naughty side of dims, && the lotion/baby wipes that sit on the laptop that is on the naughty side of dims. Oh man the crush is getting crushier!!! +howls like a poladeasaur+


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 10, 2011)

frankman said:


> 60% of the time it works every time.



This is why we love you and would let you in our knickers


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 10, 2011)

Elaine is definitely on that list for me


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 10, 2011)

frankman said:


> 60% of the time it works every time.



Even I have a crush on you for quoting Anchorman, well played sir


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 10, 2011)

frankman said:


> 60% of the time it works every time.



This is one of my favorite quotations about statistics, along with this one from Drake and Josh about skydiving:

'You know they say 1 in 10 people don't even make it to the ground.'

Always gives me a chuckle!


----------



## frankman (Aug 10, 2011)

Lainey is my crushlist. I much prefer her above bisexuals with preggers girlfriends and club owning millionaires. And she got me to stay up far too late AGAIN, so I think I should add sleep to the list as well.

Now I'm going to scour Youtube to see if they have the clip I think would look good on her wall.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 10, 2011)

frankman said:


> Lainey is my crushlist. I much prefer her above bisexuals with preggers girlfriends and club owning millionaires. And she got me to stay up far too late AGAIN, so I think I should add sleep to the list as well.
> 
> Now I'm going to scour Youtube to see if they have the clip I think would look good on her wall.




The earliest I've been to bed this week is 1:30am...the latest, 3:30am. I feel your pain in the lack of sleep department-- well, I should say I sympathize because if you're like me, you don't see it as pain at all. :happy:

Aww...this makes my heart so happy...our dreams of making a homemade reality porn series are closer to reality everyday.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The earliest I've been to bed this week is 1:30am...the latest, 3:30am. I feel your pain in the lack of sleep department-- well, I should say I sympathize because if you're like me, you don't see it as pain at all. :happy:
> 
> Aww...this makes my heart so happy...our dreams of making a homemade reality porn series are closer to reality everyday.



umm I raise you a lot of after 5ams and some 4pms lol Isaac swears cam chats are only 5mins till he sees the time lol although we have been getting better at cutting it down to 2am lol I think we can all say that lack of sleep due to love is just awesome only thing better is being wrapped in those arms in a big warm bed

and well hmmm you and david can do that on your own you know you dont need a stable of stars .............................................. just an observation


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2011)

Simply put, I hope it's OK to be a simple man with a simple crush.:happy:


----------



## sco17 (Aug 23, 2011)

My Dims crush you ask? I'll never tell.


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had a crush on a dims member since day one on this site, she's beautiful, intelligent, a little bit dark and also from the Uk like myself :smitten: That's all for now


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 23, 2011)

Where's that Non-Anonymous Crush thread again? There's too much nameless crushing going on in these parts!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 23, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> umm I raise you a lot of after 5ams and some 4pms lol Isaac swears cam chats are only 5mins till he sees the time lol although we have been getting better at cutting it down to 2am lol I think we can all say that lack of sleep due to love is just awesome only thing better is being wrapped in those arms in a big warm bed
> 
> and well hmmm you and david can do that on your own you know you dont need a stable of stars .............................................. just an observation



Oh, we're perfectly capable of doing such things on our own...in fact, this past weekend was amazing, as they always are when I get to see him and get, just as you said, wrapped up in those arms. :happy: The reality series thing is just an old inside joke between me and Lainey and Frank. 



rellis10 said:


> Where's that Non-Anonymous Crush thread again? There's too much nameless crushing going on in these parts!



I was thinking the same thing, my friend! This is the put up or shut up thread!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2011)

Gingembre,
Lovelocs
LovelyLady78

*miaow*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, Sassy... :happy:

:kiss2:


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oooh I guess I will just shutup then lol :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The reality series thing is just an old inside joke between me and Lainey and Frank.



  ....................


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gingembre,
> Lovelocs
> LovelyLady78
> 
> *miaow*



Wow! And I'm in such great company too. Thanks so much, sasquatch!  :kiss2:


----------



## penguin (Aug 23, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Where's that Non-Anonymous Crush thread again? There's too much nameless crushing going on in these parts!



Yes! Names, people, we want names. Like, I'd take Amy for a dirty weekend any time. She is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, AmazingAmy is awesome! She's totally one of my crushes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay...here's the Non-Anonymous Crush thread--and for those of you who missed it the LAST time, non-anonymous means you have to say your crush/es name/s.

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58913&page=49&highlight=non-anonymous+crush


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Okay...here's the Non-Anonymous Crush thread--and for those of you who missed it the LAST time, non-anonymous means you have to say your crush/es name/s.
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58913&page=49&highlight=non-anonymous+crush



There is an anonymous crush thread too, but I hardly see the point of posting about someone when that someone doesn't know that you're posting about them. In fact, if memory serves, there are about four different crush threads. Apparently, we're big fans of each other.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 23, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, AmazingAmy is awesome! She's totally one of my crushes!



Lloyd, I know JUST the kind of videos that will make her heart skip a beat with joy!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> There is an anonymous crush thread too, but I hardly see the point of posting about someone when that someone doesn't know that you're posting about them. In fact, if memory serves, there are about four different crush threads. Apparently, we're big fans of each other.


Well, the mutual appreciation---that was the genesis of our future film career but I thought you were going to babysit little Spooky Oats Jr. ? <confused>


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, the mutual appreciation---that was the genesis of our future film career but I thought you were going to babysit little Spooky Oats Jr. ? <confused>



Of course I'm still good for helping out for trips to the store or date nights or what have you. You know I'm good with children! 

....even and maybe especially theoretical ones!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 23, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Lloyd, I know JUST the kind of videos that will make her heart skip a beat with joy!:bow:



They just might have something to do with a certain raspy voiced British man with a very poetic speaking manner?


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 24, 2011)

I would call them attractions more than crushes as I really don't converse with them except for like 2... But now I felt sheepish so it remains to myself


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a crush on Cors' shoe collection and Tania's closet.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, AmazingAmy is awesome! She's totally one of my crushes!



Oh, Amy is really someone special, that's for sure:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> They just might have something to do with a certain raspy voiced British man with a very poetic speaking manner?



Only if this person has many pimples.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 26, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have a crush on Cors' shoe collection and Tania's closet.




I would also like to say that I am crushing on the same!


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd say My Dims crushes are, in no particular order:

violetviolets
JenFromOC
lovelylady78
Cors
Milfy
Amaranthine

I could probably name more but I realize I am getting into a "Lust" list LOL I don't want to derail TOO much!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 27, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Hmmm, I'd say My Dims crushes are, in no particular order:
> 
> violetviolets
> JenFromOC
> ...



Thank you! :kiss2: (And no one defined what a "crush" has to be based on to be included in this thread...lust away!!)


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 29, 2011)

A couple of guys on here I think are quite nice, but as i'm taken, i'm gonna be a good girlie and leave it as that...


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 30, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> A couple of guys on here I think are quite nice, but as i'm taken, i'm gonna be a good girlie and leave it as that...



Now I know I am one of these mans +hotsie totsie pose+


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of the men on here who approach me through private messaging are so incredibly awesome in every way. :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is it just me, or is my list getting longer for each time?

AmazingAmy
Aust99
bodaciousroxxie
CarlaSixx
DitzyBrunette
fat9276
Fluffy51888
Linda
lovelylady78
luscious_lulu
Micara
Mishty
mz_puss
SMA413
StuffingKit
succubus_dxb


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a "dims crush" on a few people, but its not really a "crush" i simply enjoy the stunning photos of some of you ladies and i hope that i can make a weird sort of online friendship out of the whole deal!  I dont want to name too many names, but i think QTPiesBBWModel is on the crush list she is a sweetheart  And a couple of others, but really you ladies are very very beautiful and hats off to yas, i dont want to put any one person over the other but sometimes there is so much loveliness i dont know what to do with myself!  Ty all soo much :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 31, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Is it just me, or is my list getting longer for each time?
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Thank you, sweet Ivan. :kiss2:

I'm definitely feeling liked around here lately.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you, sweet Ivan. :kiss2:
> 
> I'm definitely feeling liked around here lately.



I can see why, dear


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Is it just me, or is my list getting longer for each time?
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Holy ****! I forgot CastingPearls! I must check myself for Alzheimer's.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 31, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Holy ****! I forgot CastingPearls! I must check myself for Alzheimer's.



What??? You monster! How could you do such a thing?The woman is just too hot. If you don't want her, send her over here. ;-) I am not gay. But I might be for her. lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

mimosa said:


> What??? You monster! How could you do such a thing?The woman is just too hot. If you don't want her, send her over here. ;-) I am not gay. But I might be for her. lol



I know, I know. I knew I was thinking about her when I made the list, and somehow she got away. Oh, well. Fixed now. The end.


----------



## mjbmxz (Aug 31, 2011)

There are some nice ladies on here I got a bit of a thing for. Even got 3 nice pm's from other ladies, but don't wanna embarass them. I do have a thing for those 3 ladies too. :blush:


----------



## penguin (Aug 31, 2011)

A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.

AmazingAmy
Aust99
BigBeautifulMe
CastingPearls
Cors
Deacone
DeerVictory
LovelyLady78
LuciousLulu
McBeth
OneWickedAngel
Tania
Zowie
Admiral_Snackbar
Blackjack
Dromond
Hozay
McCormick
Paquito
Rellis10
Twilley


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> ...snip...
> *LovelyLady78
> ...



*big squishy hugs* And what esteemed company in which to be counted! :kiss2:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Awwwwww, thank you so much!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Aww, thank you!!! I am so honored.  :wubu:

And the crush is DEFINITELY mutual.  <3


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Edited, with etc.:

The director's cut...

AmazingAmy
Aust99
bodaciousroxxie
CarlaSixx
CastingPearls
DitzyBrunette
fat9276
Fluffy51888
Linda
lovelylady78
luscious_lulu
Luv2BNaughty
Micara
Mishty
mz_puss
penguin
SMA413
StuffingKit
succubus_dxb


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 31, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Edited, with etc.:
> 
> The director's cut...
> 
> ...



Thats a lot of crushes! 

I have "three" in common, if you were to call them "crushes."


----------



## Twilley (Sep 1, 2011)

I forgot to add lovelylady78 to my list.

She's dreeeeaaaaaamy, lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 1, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I forgot to add lovelylady78 to my list.
> 
> She's dreeeeaaaaaamy, lol



It's the tits, isn't it? LOL

Thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## Twilley (Sep 1, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> It's the tits, isn't it? LOL
> 
> Thank you! :kiss2:



Don't forget that ass, too :eat2: lol

Lol, who am I kidding? You're absolutely lovely


----------



## lucidbliss (Sep 1, 2011)

awww... not one has a crush on me.... .. ... ... how sad.....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think there's anyone here that I don't crush on in some form or another..that's you ladies, too 

/I ain't a player, I just crush a lot *hehe*


----------



## Twilley (Sep 1, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> awww... not one has a crush on me.... .. ... ... how sad.....



I'd need an entire thread to myself to illustrate my crush on you, lol

:smitten:


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Is it just me, or is my list getting longer for each time?
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Aww thank you Ivan. It is a mutual thing for sure. You are one of my favorite people. 



Scorsese86 said:


> Holy ****! I forgot CastingPearls! I must check myself for Alzheimer's.



Can I check you for....uhm....yea whatever you like.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 1, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Now I know I am one of these mans +hotsie totsie pose+



Well I naturally assumed I was one of them....that might just be my ego talking.


----------



## boots (Sep 1, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> awww... not one has a crush on me.... .. ... ... how sad.....



That's because all of your crush-havers are on bbw-chan and curvage XD.

But srsly though, bonerific.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty sure I could crush most of the people here lol... oh you don't mean it that way  there are quite a few nice men here I won't name any specific cause I am sure they are already on like everyone's list... but keep being great guys  always on the look out for a good one


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 1, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Holy ****! I forgot CastingPearls! I must check myself for Alzheimer's.





mimosa said:


> What??? You monster! How could you do such a thing?The woman is just too hot. If you don't want her, send her over here. ;-) I am not gay. But I might be for her. lol





Scorsese86 said:


> I know, I know. I knew I was thinking about her when I made the list, and somehow she got away. Oh, well. Fixed now. The end.





penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> CastingPearls



Thanks for the love everyone. I sure could use it.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by penguin
> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.



Am I on anyone's list? 

(I try to be a sweetheart.)


----------



## MissAshley (Sep 1, 2011)

ManBeef is hot with his sexy hair and piercings.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 1, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> awww... not one has a crush on me.... .. ... ... how sad.....



You're sorta new here (if being here since March counts, lol). And you're really pretty. Give it about a day or two, and most of the guys on here will be crushing on you like crazy.

I'll admit my schoolboy crush on you NOW.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> *snipped*
> McBeth



Awesome! I feel very privileged to make your list. Thanks! You are very crushable yourself.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 1, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Awesome! I feel very privileged to make your list. Thanks! You are very crushable yourself.



I crush on the both of yous.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to be on someone's list. 

Lets see.. list vaguely forming. Lets see?

mcbeth (kind of)
another poster
another poster
penguin
lovelylady78
SMA413

Its the begining of a list, but i would like to know if im on any lists.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Lets see.. list vaguely forming. Lets see?
> 
> ...snip...
> *lovelylady78*
> ...snip...



Thank you!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I would like to be on someone's list.
> 
> Lets see.. list vaguely forming. Lets see?
> 
> ...



Thank you! (kind of)


----------



## penguin (Sep 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> *big squishy hugs* And what esteemed company in which to be counted! :kiss2:





rellis10 said:


> Awwwwww, thank you so much!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Aww, thank you!!! I am so honored.  :wubu:
> 
> And the crush is DEFINITELY mutual.  <3





mcbeth said:


> Awesome! I feel very privileged to make your list. Thanks! You are very crushable yourself.



You're all very welcome! Now...where's that hot tub and jello wrestling pit...



Scorsese86 said:


> Edited, with etc.:
> 
> The director's cut...
> 
> penguin





Heyyou said:


> I would like to be on someone's list.
> 
> Lets see.. list vaguely forming. Lets see?
> 
> penguin



Thanks guys


----------



## MrBob (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope I'm on someone's list...it's nice to be wanted. There are quite a few of you on mine...one of you is most definitely aware of that fact.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuckity fuck fuck I hate the reputation system sometimes! I have spread my reputation legs open so wide you could drive a boat through it...I don't want to whore out my reputation anymore so fine: 

I only have one, and I think it's past a crush. Don't you? (You know who you are)


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Is it just me, or is my list getting longer for each time?
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...





penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...


Wow!!! Thanks guys. Your both very crushable yourselves... I don't think I have a list on here yet. I'll have to think too long... Lol. I do like both of your lists... Awesome people.


----------



## Deven (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm, my crush list is:

admiral_snackbar
blackjack
Fish
disconnectedsmile
Wagimar
Cors
Alicia Rose

And there's more, I'm sure... and I'll list them all when I'm not banging my head against my math textbook.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2011)

My edited crush list:

Sassy.

That is all.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 2, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> *Am I on anyone's list*?
> 
> (I try to be a sweetheart.)





Heyyou said:


> *I would like to be on someone's list*.
> 
> Its the begining of a list, *but i would like to know if im on any lists*.



If you have to ask....or beg, it doesn't really count, Perhaps someone should start a Pity Crush thread, so those that really need to be on someone's crush list will have a place to go.


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> If you have to ask....or beg, it doesn't really count, Perhaps someone should start a Pity Crush thread, so those that really need to be on someone's crush list will have a place to go.



Sign me up! Sorry I can't Rep you again yet.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 2, 2011)

I always check this thread in hopes that I've made it on to anyone's list, but I don't think I have


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 4, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Hmm, my crush list is:
> 
> admiral_snackbar
> blackjack
> ...



D'aww  *glomp*


----------



## foxrider (Sep 5, 2011)

crushin on tinkerbell =)


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 5, 2011)

foxrider said:


> crushin on tinkerbell =)



:smitten: aww thanks :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't think anyone's crushing on me at the mo', so I only have one thing to say to that...

C'mooooon.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 11, 2011)

My current list has a few changes, a few new additions, and a few regulars.

In alphabetical order as to not play favorites:

Alicia Rose
Amatrix
BigBeautifulMe
Deacone
FatAndProud
NewfieGal

and I bet I'm forgetting one or two...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 11, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> If you have to ask....or beg, it doesn't really count, Perhaps someone should start a Pity Crush thread, so those that really need to be on someone's crush list will have a place to go.



I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to be on a crush list. Personally, I think that deep down everyone who comes to this thread wants to see their name on someone's list, anyone's list. Doesn't everyone want to be wanted?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm gonna say... Edens_heel and Mage


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 11, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> My current list has a few changes, a few new additions, and a few regulars.
> 
> In alphabetical order as to not play favorites:
> 
> ...



OMG i actually made someones list lol hmm are we on Candid Camera


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm gonna say... Edens_heel and Mage



Lol- you saw Edens heel new picture eh?  


Omg- don't get me started again *drools* :bow:


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 12, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> If you have to ask....or beg, it doesn't really count, Perhaps someone should start a Pity Crush thread, so those that really need to be on someone's crush list will have a place to go.



I sooooo wanna be part of that guild


----------



## penguin (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the easiest way to get on someone's crush list is to be more active in the boards. If you're not posting or PMing much, then people aren't going to be able to get to know you. So dive on in, get involved in different threads, make some friends and have some fun.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 12, 2011)

To people who really want to be crushed on. You need to love yourself first. Look in the mirror right now and say : " Hello Gorgeous". :smitten:
Before you know it, you will attract a crush or two. Sending love and light to all of you. XOXOX


----------



## big_lad27 (Sep 12, 2011)

:blush: Shy as hell when it comes to these things but sod it, these two caught my eye from my first day browsing Dims. There are a couple more but I shall leave it at this for now :blush:

AmazingAmy and Aust99


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Shy as hell when it comes to these things but sod it, these two caught my eye from my first day browsing Dims. There are a couple more but I shall leave it at this for now :blush:
> 
> AmazingAmy and Aust99



well that just proves you have impeccable taste


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> well that just proves you have impeccable taste



What she said!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> My current list has a few changes, a few new additions, and a few regulars.
> 
> In alphabetical order as to not play favorites:
> 
> ...



I am honored, Mr. Mage.  Thank you so much!  :bow:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 13, 2011)

Besides Edens_Heel? . . .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Besides Edens_Heel? . . .



Oh gawd......*passes out again*


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 13, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh gawd......*passes out again*


*runs to get smelling salts*


----------



## dantheman90631 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bella929, she's simply stunning.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 14, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Besides Edens_Heel? . . .



add me to this ever expanding list :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 14, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I sooooo wanna be part of that guild



Put me down for the pity-crush too.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 14, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> add me to this ever expanding list :wubu:



annnd i call dibs!


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 15, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Put me down for the pity-crush too.



Maybe if we walk the Pity Brick Road together... We could get to Crushable City where we shall meet the Match Making Wizard of Muahs!!!  I can't wait!!! He'll make things better


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Maybe if we walk the Pity Brick Road together... We could get to Crushable City where we shall meet the Match Making Wizard of Muahs!!!  I can't wait!!! He'll make things better



"Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man, that he didn't already have", the song says. I'm afraid be stuck seeing a man behind a curtain, with a microphone and a thunder machine, who really couldn't do a damned thing for us!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 16, 2011)

imfree said:


> "Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man, that he didn't already have", the song says. I'm afraid be stuck seeing a man behind a curtain, with a microphone and a thunder machine, who really couldn't do a damned thing for us!!!



Well he better gimme my crush


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> annnd i call dibs!



Sorry folks, she called it first


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

Edens_heel said:


> Sorry folks, she called it first


ugh! we are about tied! you're going down!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> ugh! we are about tied! you're going down!



*Raises hand and opens mouth, grinning, as if about to say something very bad-yet-hilarious, then closes mouth, puts hand down, and giggles.*


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 16, 2011)

ba ha ha ha!!! noooo it's not like that. 
truth be told we have this competition on who can make the other blush the most each day and today i kiiiinda won, but i gotta feeling that before the night is out we will be tied.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2011)

My Dims crush is still and will always be the same, my darling Timothy who I love so much.
He is so dear to my heart, and he is my only one.:wubu:


----------



## Tim_FA (Sep 18, 2011)

Shosh said:


> My Dims crush is still and will always be the same, my darling Timothy who I love so much.
> He is so dear to my heart, and he is my only one.:wubu:


I love and adore you like no other.:smitten:


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 23, 2011)

So someone open up a crush whines thread so I can post about how e-lonely I am:batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2011)

I always feel weird writing these because I don't post out of the BHM board much, but I do look around out here. So if I post someone's name, they might thing "Who the FUCK is Hozay?" and the other is because I always feel like I'm going to leave someone amazing out. Fuck it, it's just the internets right? 

Gingembre
Penguin
Esther
JulieD . . . 

and that's all for now. I'm sure I'll forget someone and hurt their feelings. 

Occasionally Cors even though we don't have much interaction. Her posts are just always, very . . . down to earth?


I KNEW I'd do it, and thanks to Carla for reminding me while I still had the option to edit. 

Aust99. how could I EVER forget?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2011)

Umm... Hozay... You forgot Aust99 :happy: lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Umm... Hozay... You forgot Aust99 :happy: lol.



hahaha, what makes it worse is that apparently you know my crushes better than I do. I'm a whore :-D


----------



## penguin (Sep 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Penguin



Aww  :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 24, 2011)

Haven't been in a crush list lately, guess I'm too opinionated, passionate, and bony for much of the guys on here. Oh well. I crush on myself


----------



## Mathias (Sep 24, 2011)

If I haven't done so already I'm adding Penguin, Amazing Amy, and OneWickedAngel to my crush list! :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely good choices! How do you even choose when there are so many great peeps on here! My list is open feel free to jump on it LOL


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 24, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Haven't been in a crush list lately, guess I'm too opinionated, passionate, and bony for much of the guys on here. Oh well. I crush on myself



I feel your crush pain, girl.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel weird writing these because I don't post out of the BHM board much, but I do look around out here. So if I post someone's name, they might thing "Who the FUCK is Hozay?" and the other is because I always feel like I'm going to leave someone amazing out. Fuck it, it's just the internets right?
> 
> Gingembre
> Penguin
> ...




Lol... thanks for the addition. I'm very flattered and of course think very highly of you too... :kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Gingembre
> Penguin
> Esther
> JulieD . . .
> ...



Still on the list, wahoo! You know you're on mine too, baybee! Hehehe.

Umm....pretty sure Zowie shouldda been at the top of your list though


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Umm....pretty sure Zowie shouldda been at the top of your list though



I'm thinking that ones more than a crush...


----------



## penguin (Sep 24, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Haven't been in a crush list lately, guess I'm too opinionated, passionate, and bony for much of the guys on here. Oh well. I crush on myself



It's probably more that you haven't been that active lately. I think the more you put yourself in people's faces, the more they'll remember you.



Mathias said:


> If I haven't done so already I'm adding Penguin, Amazing Amy, and OneWickedAngel to my crush list! :wubu:



Aww thanks! And such great company there


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 24, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I'm thinking that ones more than a crush...



I'm thinking she deserves more than to be left off her boyfriend's list...lolz.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 24, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I'm thinking that ones more than a crush...





Gingembre said:


> I'm thinking she deserves more than to be left off her boyfriend's list...lolz.



It's too late now, the edit button is gone. This list is set in STONE!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's too late now, the edit button is gone. This list is set in STONE!!!



The great thing about lists.... the can always make a new longer one


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sporting two crushes these days. One knows who she is. The other lady MAY be able to figure it or she MAY not, I am not sure. I just know she is cute as all get out and sweet as can be.


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got a crush on this wonderful guy! He's sweet, smart, sexy and perfect in every way. Not only is he a perfect lover, but he is also the best friend I could ever ask for!

Derek, I'm yours <3 

Now, just text me back.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 26, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> So someone open up a crush whines thread so I can post about how e-lonely I am:batting:



Psst...Maybe you missed this one? 



MissAshley said:


> ManBeef is hot with his sexy hair and piercings.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 28, 2011)

In the event it's not obvious by now, I have a horrifically potent Dims crush on Amazing Amy.

Fucking Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 28, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> ManBeef is hot with his sexy hair and piercings.




I totally missed this... But the blushing is still as bright:blush:


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Psst...Maybe you missed this one?



Thank you kindly for pointing out that missed post.


----------



## MissAshley (Sep 28, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I totally missed this... But the blushing is still as bright:blush:



I wondered if you saw that or not haha.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 29, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Thank you kindly for pointing out that missed post.



Aww, you're totally welcome! It makes you feel good to know someone finds you intriguing and didn't want you miss out on what was shared


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 1, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I wondered if you saw that or not haha.



Well when I did I squealed just a tad... Then I finished with the Breakfast Club ending pose, arm in the air



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Aww, you're totally welcome! It makes you feel good to know someone finds you intriguing and didn't want you miss out on what was shared



Well once again thankies. I would have felt bad if she thought I was ignoring the post


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2011)

I think, if I haven't already, I should add goofy girl to my list. She's hoooooot:wubu:


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity even though I'm pretty new here and I haven't really posted much, but...*whispers* Does anyone have a crush on me? :blink::bounce:


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 1, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Just out of curiosity even though I'm pretty new here and I haven't really posted much, but...*whispers* Does anyone have a crush on me? :blink::bounce:



I will go ahead and say that.. you have my eye.  Please turn your eye my way as well!  (Perhaps even a PM to chat and find out more about me, since we are being friendly here.) 

Isnt this what crush thread is all about? Im familiar with crush VIDEOS......


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 1, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I think, if I haven't already, I should add goofy girl to my list. She's hoooooot:wubu:



awwww, thanks!! and YAY!!! :wubu: lol

and I just realized that technically there are two goofy girls here, but I'm totally claiming this crush as mine, whether its for me or not haha


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> awwww, thanks!! and YAY!!! :wubu: lol
> 
> and I just realized that technically there are two goofy girls here, but I'm totally claiming this crush as mine, whether its for me or not haha



Oh, it was meant for you:smitten:


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 1, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Just out of curiosity even though I'm pretty new here and I haven't really posted much, but...*whispers* Does anyone have a crush on me? :blink::bounce:



I've seen you around... I've enjoyed your posts  I'd say yeah!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a crush on everyone on my Facebook page.So if you are on my page I have something to say: How you doin'?:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on everyone on my Facebook page.So if you are on my page I have something to say: How you doin'?:wubu::kiss2:



Woops!!! Looks like it's pretty much known that I wrap my words around you and let them cuddle you 'til you rest your head on my shoulder and just lapse into peaceful sleep. May no one ever underestimate the power of kind words, even in text, on the computer monitor.:happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 1, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on everyone on my Facebook page.So if you are on my page I have something to say: How you doin'?:wubu::kiss2:



What's that URL, again  *hehe*


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll PM you, baby girl. :kiss2:



Luv2BNaughty said:


> What's that URL, again  *hehe*


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I will go ahead and say that.. you have my eye.  Please turn your eye my way as well!  (Perhaps even a PM to chat and find out more about me, since we are being friendly here.)
> 
> Isnt this what crush thread is all about? Im familiar with crush VIDEOS......





Rathkhan said:


> I've seen you around... I've enjoyed your posts  I'd say yeah!



Lol I'm flattered :batting:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 2, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Just out of curiosity even though I'm pretty new here and I haven't really posted much, but...*whispers* Does anyone have a crush on me? :blink::bounce:



Um... Maybe :blush:


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 2, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Um... Maybe :blush:



Aww so cute


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



I think I just saw this. SUCK IT WORLD!! I WIN!! and my name was even in red, like the Scarlet Hozay.


----------



## penguin (Oct 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I just saw this. SUCK IT WORLD!! I WIN!! and my name was even in red, like the Scarlet Hozay.



I also mentioned you in the "what did you dream last night" thread the other day too!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2011)

I like how I appear at the top of lists because I'm alphabetically superior. Chyeah.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I like how I appear at the top of lists because I'm alphabetically superior. Chyeah.



of course its nothing to do with how stunningly beautiful you are  (rolls eyes) I think maybe you are also at the top because your so AWESOME!!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Aww so cute



Oh poo... Yer just being nice ma'am:blush:


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 4, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Oh poo... Yer just being nice ma'am:blush:



Lol nah I'm being honest. I never had anyone confess to me hehe


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 5, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Lol nah I'm being honest. I never had anyone confess to me hehe



I should have got on one e-knee to confess... I was just && still am shy about naming people.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 5, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I should have got on one e-knee to confess... I was just && still am shy about naming people.



Lol e-knee, I like that :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I have a crush on everyone on my Facebook page.So if you are on my page I have something to say: How you doin'?:wubu::kiss2:



I'm doing just fine! :wubu:


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol



Yes I do have a crush on you! And for longer than just today! :smitten:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been meaning to post my list in this thread for months and months and months. I don't know how anybody else does it! I turn into Anxiety Cat trying to think if I've forgot someone! The list in my head already feels horrendously huge.

Fuck, give me a week.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol



You are totally crush-worthy Mel! I have been enthralled by your beauty and nerdiness for some time. Hope your birthday is a great one.

Chris :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I like how I appear at the top of lists because I'm alphabetically superior. Chyeah.



Your always #1 on my list... not just because of the alphabetical stuff, but because you are my #1 crush.


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Yes I do have a crush on you! And for longer than just today! :smitten:



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you so sweet :wubu:



Never2fat4me said:


> You are totally crush-worthy Mel! I have been enthralled by your beauty and nerdiness for some time. Hope your birthday is a great one.
> 
> Chris :bow: :wubu:



chris!!!! it's dorkiness NOT nerdiness!!!! GAHHHHHHHHHH lol :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol



Hmmmmm... I wonder who was between Lovelylady78 and Zowie on my last list. I'm sure her name started with M and had three letters :happy:


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol



I'm guessing it might be quicker to list the people who aren't crushing on you....


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2011)

Would you like a fluffy Dimensions crush of your very own?

Well now you can for only $19.95.

You will also recieve all of this:

-a sexy photo delivered to your email
-sweet phone text
-a steamy phone call

if you act now you will also get a good kiss on the lips. :kiss2:
( sorry only if you travel to Colorado or already living there.)

Don't be the only one without a crush....ACT NOW!


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Would you like a fluffy Dimensions crush of your very own?
> 
> Well now you can for only $19.95.
> 
> ...



I live in Colorado


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> I live in Colorado


Get over here and gimme a big ol' kissy on the lippy then. lol


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Get over here and gimme a big ol' kissy on the lippy then. lol



hehe:eat2::wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Would you like a fluffy Dimensions crush of your very own?
> 
> Well now you can for only $19.95.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, if I send my Adult Kiddo in COS one of those, from you:smitten:,he'll love me forever! This isn't one of those *K*(iss)-*Tel*(l) TV offers, is it?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Hmmmmm... I wonder who was between Lovelylady78 and Zowie on my last list. I'm sure her name started with M and had three letters :happy:



And I can't think of many places that would be better than between Zowie and I...


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Hmmmmm... I wonder who was between Lovelylady78 and Zowie on my last list. I'm sure her name started with M and had three letters :happy:




awwwww good point!!!



Tad said:


> I'm guessing it might be quicker to list the people who aren't crushing on you....


ha ha ha



lovelylady78 said:


> And I can't think of many places that would be better than between Zowie and I...



Ohhh true so true


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to kick myself again. I need to stop these negative thoughts. Stop it HappyFace! 

Carry on.......


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2011)

mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol




Be careful what you wish for....This old troll will always have a crush on you.


----------



## Thelonious (Oct 6, 2011)

Of course! there are some women that have made me almost fall out of my chair.


----------



## Deven (Oct 6, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Hmm, my crush list is:
> 
> admiral_snackbar
> blackjack
> ...



Adding to my list:

Dromond
EtobicokeFA
Mango (keep rockin that mustache, baby!)
MattB
Jon Blaze
Russian Robot


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2011)

so I have a list of wonderful women, but I think I'm going to do the guys. More or less, men I wouldn't mind having a drink with. (Even if they don't drink PACO!!!)

Blackjack :wubu:
TonyNYC :bow:
Paco: I hate you.
FishCharming: . . . I don't love you, but I don't hate you either. 
DaddyOh: Who WOULDN'T want to hang out with that guy.
LilBignz
Blackjack :wubu:

hahaha, okay I'll stop with blackjack, I just creeped myself out.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I have a list of wonderful women, but I think I'm going to do the guys. More or less, men I wouldn't mind having a drink with. (Even if they don't drink PACO!!!)
> 
> Blackjack :wubu:
> TonyNYC :bow:
> ...




hey thats a pretty darn good list

add you in there Hozay and I would say you have excellent taste in men


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Would you like a fluffy Dimensions crush of your very own?
> 
> Well now you can for only $19.95.
> 
> ...



I loved this!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I have a list of wonderful women, but I think I'm going to do the guys. More or less, men I wouldn't mind having a drink with. (Even if they don't drink PACO!!!)
> 
> Blackjack :wubu:
> TonyNYC :bow:
> ...



Hozay! Youse makin' me blush over here This is so cool, You've always topped my "man crush" list. :bow:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I have a list of wonderful women, but I think I'm going to do the guys. More or less, men I wouldn't mind having a drink with. (Even if they don't drink PACO!!!)
> 
> Blackjack :wubu:
> TonyNYC :bow:
> ...



Hate you too, bitch.
EFFIE I'M TIYADDDDDDD of all the problems you making us


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 9, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Lol e-knee, I like that :happy:



Good... Maybe I'll say more likable things



mel said:


> It's my B'day...shouldn't someone be crushing on me,,at least for today??? gezzzzz..lol



If I had a club && my name was UGG I'd so club you over the head with it. Crushed


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm. So it's been a while! 

I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD

Hozay
Lloyd
Mathias 
Forgotten_Futures 
Mishty
OWA
DaddyOh
[And Seriously, Who the hell doesn't find _Paco_ a studly beast?]


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I have a list of wonderful women, but I think I'm going to do the guys. More or less, men I wouldn't mind having a drink with. (Even if they don't drink PACO!!!)
> 
> Blackjack :wubu:
> TonyNYC :bow:
> ...





daddyoh70 said:


> Hozay! Youse makin' me blush over here This is so cool, You've always topped my "man crush" list. :bow:



*D*efinitely darn good company :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 9, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> [And Seriously, Who the hell doesn't find _Paco_ a studly beast?]



This is the most accurate statement made ever.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 10, 2011)

I am finding I am at the perfect age for once in my life lol cause I'm always gonna be crushing on the older guys but I'm young enough to scope out the younger ones


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 10, 2011)

No one crushes on me (pouts). LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hmm. So it's been a while!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD
> 
> ...



WHOO-HOO! I'm on a list! And on the list of one of the coolest people in the world, no less.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hmm. So it's been a while!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD
> 
> ...



:blush::blush::blush:



tonynyc said:


> *D*efinitely darn good company :bow: :bow: :bow:



Darn good company! :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 12, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> No one crushes on me (pouts). LOL



Me too darling. There is no one that crushes on me at the moment. But I am okay with that. Sending God's love to you and a big hug. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hmm. So it's been a while!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD
> 
> ...



awww, I'm all speechless and shit.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 15, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> No one crushes on me (pouts). LOL



aww, me either!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok...I'll chime in. I may be engaged but I'm not dead!

I'm crushing on:

Mathias
Hozay
Lloyd
DaddyOh (for quite some time now...I hope he remembers)
CarlaSixx
Happyface
*Goofy*Girl*
goofy girl
penguin

Quite a few others but I replied on a whim so I don't have, like, a list or anything. I'll update it as time goes on.


----------



## penguin (Oct 15, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> ...
> penguin



Oh that was unexpected, thank you


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Ok...I'll chime in. I may be engaged but I'm not dead!
> 
> I'm crushing on:
> 
> ...



How could I forget!!! My crush on your travels back just as far :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 15, 2011)

I still have a big crush on B. O. B.

He always puts my pleasure first. :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hmm. So it's been a while!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD
> 
> ...





CAMellie said:


> Ok...I'll chime in. I may be engaged but I'm not dead!
> 
> I'm crushing on:
> 
> ...



Aww! :blush: You both are so sweet! Glad that I actually made someone's list. Thank you both!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 16, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Ok...I'll chime in. I may be engaged but I'm not dead!
> 
> I'm crushing on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Ok...I'll chime in. I may be engaged but I'm not dead!
> 
> I'm crushing on:
> 
> ...



All the tweezing we have done together and I don't make the list.....*crushed*


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 16, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All the tweezing we have done together and I don't make the list.....*crushed*



HOLY SHIT! I am SOOOOO sorry!!

Ahem...

GREEN EYED FAIRY IS THE LOVE OF MY EYEBROWS FROM NOW UNTIL FOREVER!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> HOLY SHIT! I am SOOOOO sorry!!
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> GREEN EYED FAIRY IS THE LOVE OF MY EYEBROWS FROM NOW UNTIL FOREVER!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:




I luvz u more 


















You're turned on now, aren't you?  :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my! My forehead feels all tingly now. :wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm all about transparency so I'll be very clear--I have a crush on Hozay! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm all about transparency so I'll be very clear--I have a crush on Hozay! :happy:



Hey, nice to meet you. I'm flattered, maybe we should speak sometime.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hey, nice to meet you. I'm flattered, maybe we should speak sometime.



Why speak when we can just exchange a knowing nod whenever we pass each other in public?


----------



## Anjula (Oct 19, 2011)

hmmm...let's see

AmazingAmy
lovelylady78 ( I adore you!)
rellis10 :wubu:

and of course

BEARSY <3333333


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 19, 2011)

Anjula said:


> hmmm...let's see
> 
> AmazingAmy
> lovelylady78 ( I adore you!)
> ...



I adore you too, beautiful lady! :happy:


----------



## lushluv (Oct 21, 2011)

My Dims crushes to date and in no particular order, 

imfree a quintessential southern gentleman if only we were closer in age, _if only_. :wubu:

tonynyc because his girlfriend and I share the same haircut, and I never missed an epi of _The Hulk_ when I was little. 

russianrobot because he speaks to the idealist in me that I thought was long gone.....

biodieselman because I love the way he loves his wife. 

Captain Save because he can make food sound _so_ romantic. :happy:

LeoGibson because he posted one of the funniest things I have ever read, (skills  ) + he watches Soaps = _BONUS!!!_

The Orange Mage because how can you _not_ adore a man who admits to actively wanting to find the love of his life. 

and, MarioFA1983 because _ummm,_ yeah. _lol_


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2011)

lushluv said:


> My Dims crushes to date and in no particular order,
> 
> *imfree a quintessential southern gentleman if only we were closer in age, if only. :wubu:*
> 
> ...



WOW!!! I've been released! You have blessed me by being my first and, even beyond first, an unsolicited, crush. I was born in Germany, so being recognized as a Southern Gentleman is a great honor as well. "American by birth, Southern by the Grace of God" is a great but to be foreign by birth, Southern in Spirit, is a whole new level! Thank you, I really need a lift of spirit.:happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anjula said:


> hmmm...let's see
> 
> AmazingAmy
> lovelylady78 ( I adore you!)
> ...



Awww, hehe :blush:

Of course you know I have a crush on you too :happy:


----------



## lushluv (Oct 22, 2011)

imfree said:


> WOW!!! I've been released! You have blessed me by being my first and, even beyond first, an unsolicited, crush. I was born in Germany, so being recognized as a Southern Gentleman is a great honor as well. "American by birth, Southern by the Grace of God" is a great but to be foreign by birth, Southern in Spirit, is a whole new level! Thank you, I really need a lift of spirit.:happy:




_Awww,_ you're a sweetie and I meant it! I wish more of these southern gents were like you.


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2011)

lushluv said:


> _Awww,_ you're a sweetie and I meant it! I wish more of these southern gents were like you.



Thanks for the kind words. Those who call others sweet, are sweet themselves.:happy:


----------



## lushluv (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^

Thank you. :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2011)

Anjula said:


> hmmm...let's see
> 
> AmazingAmy
> lovelylady78 ( I adore you!)
> ...



Well ain't this some bullshit


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 26, 2011)

lushluv said:


> My Dims crushes to date and in no particular order,
> 
> imfree a quintessential southern gentleman if only we were closer in age, _if only_. :wubu:
> 
> ...



See, I said I had skills, it is a technique that just sticks with you and doesn't let you go. 

Seriously though, thank you. It is an honor coming from someone whose sweet and gentle spirit comes through in their posts. You remind me of the good parts of southern tradition.:bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 26, 2011)

lushluv said:


> The Orange Mage because how can you _not_ adore a man who admits to actively wanting to find the love of his life.



Thanks! :happy: Always happy to make someone's crush list!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 27, 2011)

No one ever pays me in gum...  oops, wrong subject


----------



## lushluv (Oct 27, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> See, I said I had skills, it is a technique that just sticks with you and doesn't let you go.
> 
> Seriously though, thank you. It is an honor coming from someone whose sweet and gentle spirit comes through in their posts. You remind me of the good parts of southern tradition.:bow:



Thank you very much for the kind comments. They are appreciated more than you'll ever know, :blush: and I bet you have an unblinking stare in that repertoire of yours too. Yep. _Skills._  



The Orange Mage said:


> Thanks! :happy: Always happy to make someone's crush list!



Glad I could be of service.....hope you find your hearts desire.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 30, 2011)

Let's pretend I am a empty Dr.Pepper can... CRUUUUUUUSH MEEEEE


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2011)

*I am currently taking applications for crushes. To fully qualify you must be kind, cute, smart , funny and totally single. ( Sorry guys in relationships. But you are completely disqualified.) Please pick up your application here and drop it off in my inbox along with a photo and phone number. Thanks.*


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *...To fully qualify you must be kind, cute, smart , funny and totally single....*



Well I'm single at least


----------



## pegz (Oct 30, 2011)

It must be in the air today... cuz I'm feeling the need to be crushed on as well. Actually I need not only to be crushed on... I also need to be worshiped and adored... (in a good way.. not a creeper sort of way)


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2011)

pegz said:


> It must be in the air today... cuz I'm feeling the need to be crushed on as well. Actually I need not only to be crushed on... I also need to be worshiped and adored... (in a good way.. not a creeper sort of way)



I have religious conflicts with worshiping a Lady, but I've always found you adorable. I can offer you a friendly Forum Crush, with a double helping of adoration, if you would like.:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta Say, Orange Mage _is_ pretty Rad. I think I gotta add him to my list.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *I am currently taking applications for crushes. To fully qualify you must be kind, cute, smart , funny and totally single. ( Sorry guys in relationships. But you are completely disqualified.) Please pick up your application here and drop it off in my inbox along with a photo and phone number. Thanks.*



Not to brag, but I think I meet all the requirements!


----------



## pegz (Oct 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> I have religious conflicts with worshiping a Lady, but I've always found you adorable. I can offer you a friendly Forum Crush, with a double helping of adoration, if you would like.:happy:



Thank you! ... and yes adoration is awesome! Worship might have been a bad word to use... sighhhh.. adoration...works!


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2011)

pegz said:


> Thank you! ... and yes adoration is awesome! Worship might have been a bad word to use... sighhhh.. adoration...works!



Adoration works great! Sadly, you're not within hugging distance from Tenn. Loop Ranch, so the best I can do is to offer you a generous quantity of Soft, Warm, Fuzzy, Luxury Edition Hugs, should you be in our neighborhood and need a hug or two.:happy: I'll be glad to have a Web-Crush on you, right now, if you like.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Well I'm single at least


You are cute and smart too! 


Mathias said:


> Not to brag, but I think I meet all the requirements!



 oh la la


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 30, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Let's pretend I am a empty Dr.Pepper can... CRUUUUUUUSH MEEEEE



lol 



rellis10 said:


> Well I'm single at least



'At least'...is right. Because you are the other things too. Helllurrr!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 31, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 'At least'...is right. Because you are the other things too. Helllurrr!



Lots of laughter, not enough crush


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 31, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Let's pretend I am a empty Dr.Pepper can... CRUUUUUUUSH MEEEEE



Oohh I'll crush you alright!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...





DevenDoom said:


> Adding to my list:
> 
> Dromond
> EtobicokeFA
> ...



I need to check this thread more often. :doh:

Thank you both, I'm honored.


----------



## spacce (Oct 31, 2011)

there's alot of crushes to name and I hate picking out individual names..
but the crushes definitely keeps me coming back here.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 2, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oohh I'll crush you alright!



Finally!!! You made me feel like a natural woooman... Woooman.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> A not at all conclusive list, with people who I'm crushing on physically and/or intellectually, and is subject to change with many additions in the future I'm sure.
> 
> AmazingAmy
> Aust99
> ...



Whoa, I think I totally missed this. <3


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 2, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> I am finding I am at the perfect age for once in my life lol cause I'm always gonna be crushing on the older guys but I'm young enough to scope out the younger ones



hehe yep as opposed to me who seems like a cradle snatcher if I crush on anyone under 30 lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2011)

Every age I am IS the perfect age.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Every age I am IS the perfect age.



Damn straight, lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Every age I am IS the perfect age.



Then again, you *are* perfect at any age


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Damn straight, lol





Scorsese86 said:


> Then again, you *are* perfect at any age




I hope you Guys put your Reps where your mouths were and Repped the Lady her rightfully due Rep!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 3, 2011)

Time for a five-person list. It was hard to pick only five!

*Alicia Rose
AmazingAmy
Cors
NewfieGal
Saoirse*


----------



## Twilley (Nov 4, 2011)

imfree said:


> I hope you Guys put your Reps where your mouths were and Repped the Lady her rightfully due Rep!



Alas, was unable to rep her ;_;


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would like to add BBWTexan to my list.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 9, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I would like to add BBWTexan to my list.


You're a wise man, lol.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

One Wicked Angel

Hozay

BigginZ

Vardon :wubu:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know anyone on here to crush on:doh:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I don't know anyone on here to crush on:doh:



I suggest crushing on Hozay to start with. He's got a way with the ladies.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 11, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I don't know anyone on here to crush on:doh:



Pretty sure quite a few people are already crushing on you though


----------



## Twilley (Nov 13, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Pretty sure quite a few people are already crushing on you though



You've got that right, lol

She's a looker~


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

I must admit...I have a few crushes. :smitten:

*using perv voice* Ohhhhh yeahhhhhhh

and boobies.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 15, 2011)

I need a new crush buddy


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 16, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Edited, with etc.:
> 
> The director's cut...
> 
> ...




Holy shit, look at all that hot ass piled on top of me


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 17, 2011)

Awww, This is such a darn cute thread! :blush:


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 18, 2011)

No one ever has a crush on me.

*sigh*

Okay, I'll take a hint 

But seriously, I still have a crush on Danielson123


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 18, 2011)

I think ur cute emily

I also think Sailorcupcake, bicutiebonnie, mimosa, pretyfat... in fact I have seen a bunch of hotties both mentally and physically here! 

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## ritz (Nov 18, 2011)

SuperMish&Big Beautiful Me:smitten:


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 18, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> But seriously, I still have a crush on Danielson123



WHAAAAAAT?!?

Happy Hanukkah Marv!


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 19, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Time for a five-person list. It was hard to pick only five!
> 
> *Alicia Rose
> AmazingAmy
> ...



Wow I made someones top 5... am I on candid camera lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2011)

handsomebeast said:


> I think ur cute emily
> 
> I also think Sailorcupcake, bicutiebonnie,* mimosa*, pretyfat... in fact I have seen a bunch of hotties both mentally and physically here!



:happy: Thanks handsomebeast. Hugs


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 24, 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## mimosa (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes it's wrong...sometimes it's right. There is always the hope that one day..it will be magical. :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 11, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Me too darling. There is no one that crushes on me at the moment. But I am okay with that. Sending God's love to you and a big hug. :happy:



Thanks, Mimosa  HUGS to you too!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you sure about no one having a crush on you Mimi?


----------



## mimosa (Dec 12, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Thanks, Mimosa  HUGS to you too!


awww thanks. :happy:


Mathias said:


> Are you sure about no one having a crush on you Mimi?



:batting: I am not sure, Matt. Do you know of anyone that might have a crush on me?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2011)

mimosa said:


> awww thanks. :happy:
> 
> 
> :batting: I am not sure, Matt. Do you know of anyone that might have a crush on me?



Well, me for one! :smitten:


----------



## Rathkhan (Dec 12, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Anjula
LovelyLady78
AmazingAmy
JenFromOC
BigCuteBonnie 

Yeah, I think that's my current list! :wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the list I can think of:
Mimosa
LovelyLady78
AmazingAmy
BigCuteBonnie
1love_emily
goofy girl
Shan34


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2011)

Time for an update 

Amaranthine
Amazing Amy
Anjula
Aust99
Big Cutie Bonnie
Lovelylady78
Mel
OneWickedAngel
Zowie

Apologies to anyone I might have forgotten.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2011)

think my crushworthyness is long past 

great list rick


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well, me for one! :smitten:



Well, hello.  :kiss2:



sweetheart5950 said:


> This is the list I can think of:
> Mimosa
> LovelyLady78
> AmazingAmy
> ...



Awww how lovely to be in good company with such gorgeous ladies. Thanks, darling. 



spiritangel said:


> think my crushworthyness is long past
> 
> great list rick



Oh please. If I rolled that way..honey, you would be on my crush list for sure.


----------



## imfree (Dec 13, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *I am currently taking applications for crushes. To fully qualify you must be kind, cute, smart , funny and totally single. ( Sorry guys in relationships. But you are completely disqualified.) Please pick up your application here and drop it off in my inbox along with a photo and phone number. Thanks.*



It gives me great sorrow that I'm just too old to apply.

I Corinthians 13 "Love does not demand its own way"

I didn't have the heart to lie on the application.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 13, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> _<snip>_
> LovelyLady78
> ...



Thank you, Jayme. :kiss2:



sweetheart5950 said:


> This is the list I can think of:
> 
> _<snip>_
> LovelyLady78
> _<snip>_



Thank you, Mike. :kiss2:



rellis10 said:


> Time for an update
> 
> _<snip>_
> Lovelylady78
> _<snip>_



Thank you, Rick. :kiss2:



I am so flattered. :blush: Not only am I on someone's crush list, but I'd be hard-pressed to think of three men with more charisma, charm, and character than the three of you.

I'd consider myself a lucky woman to be crushed by...uh...I mean to be crushed *ON* by...any of you. 


(Don't worry, Dave...I still :wubu: you the most.) :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2011)

Forever alone. 

lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Oh please. If I rolled that way..honey, you would be on my crush list for sure.



lol your such a sweetheart thanks for the ego boost


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gingembre... of course
ManBeef
Danielson123
Yakatori


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Dec 14, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> think my crushworthyness is long past
> 
> great list rick



Im sorry Angel, You are most definitly on my list. I was trying to remember all the handles.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2011)

imfree said:


> It gives me great sorrow that I'm just too old to apply.
> 
> I Corinthians 13 "Love does not demand its own way"
> 
> I didn't have the heart to lie on the application.


Love has nothing to do with age. It's about God's perfect love for us. We also must love ourselves. Love our neighbor as we love ourselves. Hugs and blessings. 


spiritangel said:


> lol your such a sweetheart thanks for the ego boost


Well, I can only speak the truth darling.  Never forget that you are a hottie. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *Love has nothing to do with age. It's about God's perfect love for us. We also must love ourselves. Love our neighbor as we love ourselves. Hugs and blessings. *
> 
> Well, I can only speak the truth darling.  Never forget that you are a hottie. :bow:



Hugs and many blessings to you, my beloved friend. God's love, indeed, is perfect. The older I get, the deeper I realize that we are to love our neighbors and selves as if we were children who haven't yet learned to hate.


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Dec 14, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Forever alone.
> 
> lol.



Oh sweetie you are definitly not alone:wubu:
I big crush on you :blush:


----------



## Deven (Dec 14, 2011)

Carlasixx is gorgeous and totally worth crushing on. If I was a single, sane guy instead of a taken, insane girl, I'd go for it


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

No one's crushing on me.


----------



## Deven (Dec 15, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> No one's crushing on me.



join the club


----------



## penguin (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm always open for crushing on and for adding to my list!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 15, 2011)

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

I totally stand (well...sit at the moment, lol :happy: ) corrected!

:kiss2: Thanks. I totally needed to hear/read that right now!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> I totally stand (well...sit at the moment, lol :happy: ) corrected!
> 
> :kiss2: Thanks. I totally needed to hear/read that right now!



I remember once I had to memorize some music for a big concert. I had it playing on repeat in the background while I was in a conversation with Carla online about eye makeup and some other stuff. Only time we ever spoke really but now I associate Carla with all my favorite stuff. When I hear the Brahms Requiem or see golden coppery eyeshadow I think of her fondly. I know it's creepy madness but there it is, my girl crush on Carla.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 15, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> join the club


Right? I too have a lifetime membership the "Forever Alone" Club. Did I miss this months meeting yet?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Right? I too have a lifetime membership the "Forever Alone" Club. Did I miss this months meeting yet?



Ahem far be it from me to be the voice of reason here 

but a few points 

*ONE YOU ARE ALL YOUNG *soo erm forever alone is a long bloody time if your all still in your 20's (Note it wasnt till my mid 20's I even had a long term relationship and I remember the time before that as loads of fun with friends and stuff)

*TWO LIFE IS SHORT* and far to short to spend it being eeyores and woe is me peoples cause lets be honest it's not fun for anyone


I am not saying this to be offensive, just trying to point out forever is a long time and that what we put out into the world in terms of energy is what we will get back from it

You are ALL LOVEABLE wonderful people you just haven't found your right person to be with yet, it is far better to be alone than be in a relationship that destroys your heart and soul trust me I know this from first hand experience.

Let yourself shine with happiness for the amazing things you do have in your lives the rest will follow 

ok end of lecture lol lets get this thread back to where it should be crush central flirty and funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Ahem far be it from me to be the voice of reason here
> 
> but a few points
> 
> ...



........... FOREVER ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE! lol j/k


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Dec 16, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Forever alone.
> 
> lol.



Your are never alone. Plenty of us have a crush on you :wubu: Would be honored to take you out on a date :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 17, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> Gingembre... of course



Oooooh, this was a surprise! Thanks so much! :blush: :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 18, 2011)

I do believe I am the founding member, and treasurer of forever alone club and Carla you did not pay your dues so, sorry...I have revoked membership...you must be moving along..


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

I have too many crushes to post, but I will say that there are some newbies who have peaked my interest


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

_Lucky 7_

Saoirse
Twilley
O.Mage
Ivan
Lainey
Ama-Hailey-trax
Frankie-mane


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ignore this... posted in the wrong thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> _Lucky 7_
> 
> Saoirse
> Twilley
> ...


I'm out of town and borrowing my brother's computer, but wanted to check in.

Thanks for the shout-out, babygirl. You know it''s totally reciprocated and there are waaaaaay too many other women here who belong on the list but there isn't enough bandwidth to name them all. 

The male list remains the same. One name. Merry Christmas, Sparky.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2011)

Mishty said:


> _Lucky 7_
> 
> Saoirse
> Twilley
> ...



...  I feel led-on.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm out of town and borrowing my brother's computer, but wanted to check in.
> 
> Thanks for the shout-out, babygirl. You know it''s totally reciprocated and there are waaaaaay too many other women here who belong on the list but there isn't enough bandwidth to name them all.
> 
> The male list remains the same. One name. Merry Christmas, Sparky.



Tears 

I love you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mishty said:


> _Lucky 7_
> 
> Saoirse
> Twilley
> ...




I adore Mishty


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I have too many crushes to post, but I will say that there are some newbies who have peaked my interest



You're one of my crushes Lovelyone... Along with Mimosa and Spiritangel.

After all sharing is caring! LOL


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 27, 2011)

I will always have a crush on *littlefairywren*. She can have cuddly-hugs from me anytime :wubu::happy:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 28, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> You're one of my crushes Lovelyone... Along with Mimosa and Spiritangel.
> 
> After all sharing is caring! LOL



:wubu: muchas gracias.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 28, 2011)

mimosa said:


> :wubu: muchas gracias.



You're most welcome!


----------



## Lamia (Dec 28, 2011)

One time I accidentally got in front of my dad's shrink ray. For 24 hours I was in danger of being crushed. I have since then developed an aversion to being crushed on even if it isn't literal.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 28, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I will always have a crush on *littlefairywren*. She can have cuddly-hugs from me anytime :wubu::happy:



Awww you're lovely, B. Ditto crush!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm still fairly new but there are definitely a few women on here who've caught my eye


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> You're one of my crushes Lovelyone... Along with Mimosa and Spiritangel.
> 
> After all sharing is caring! LOL



awww shucks :blush: :blush: :blush: I have been harbouring a secret crush on you for a while now, you always have such wonderfully wise things to say


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 29, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awww shucks :blush: :blush: :blush: I have been harbouring a secret crush on you for a while now, you always have such wonderfully wise things to say



Thanks so much!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2011)

I WANT A CRUSH damnit.....
the only one I have had in the last year here 
was *LEO GIBSON*
a man so manly, he fesses up to being MARRIED
and so freaking MASCULINE
truck driving
geetar playing
whiskey drinking
and I have a hunch he knows how to toss a woman around 
a dance floor and then some ...if you catch my drift <wink wink>


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 29, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I WANT A CRUSH damnit.....
> the only one I have had in the last year here
> was *LEO GIBSON*
> a man so manly, he fesses up to being MARRIED
> ...



Nah, I'm actually a girl pretending to be a, no wait, this is the internet. I'm really a guy pretending to be a girl. No, scratch that one. I'm all confused, so I guess I'll just be this guy. 

Seriously though, thanks for the kind thoughts. If I was allowed a crush list you would definitely be on it 

As far as the dancefloor, I have been known to do a little belt buckle polishing from time to time. Gotta love that Texas Two-Step!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 29, 2011)

OMGoodness, I made a list? It's been a while. Sure does make a gal feel special and lift her spirits. And I am priviledged to be in such good company. Thank you for the acknowledgement, Blackhawk, you stud, you!:smitten: 



Blackhawk2293 said:


> You're one of my crushes Lovelyone... Along with Mimosa and Spiritangel.
> 
> After all sharing is caring! LOL


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 8, 2012)

Scorsese86,
Cors
and last but not least, Jay West Coast


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2012)

This


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 13, 2012)

I am somewhat crushin on an individual that has been in hiatus for some time and has recently reintroduced herself....I will leave the name anonymous for now, but if she finds this post, then she would probably know she's it. lol ;-)
PS. From CA...


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, she's a cutie, and great to talk to.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 15, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Yeah, she's a cutie, and great to talk to.



Well... :: blushes :: I'm very flattered....and finally...someone realizes just how freakin' awesome (and modest  ) I am ..hehehehehe


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to play Dungeons and Dragons with Lamia, Admiral Snackbar, and Dromond. That's as close to crushing as I get, folks


----------



## mimosa (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had a few crushes here and there. But I haven't crushed on someone this hard in a year and a half. But we are just good friends. He gives me hope that maybe someday, I will find someone that will be a lot more than a crush. :wubu: In the meantime, I enjoy the company of close friends and family. awww love. :wubu:


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 21, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I've had a few crushes here and there. But I haven't crushed on someone this hard in a year and a half. But we are just good friends. He gives me hope that maybe someday, I will find someone that will be a lot more than a crush. :wubu: In the meantime, I enjoy the company of close friends and family. awww love. :wubu:



I gotta say Mimosa, that Pee-Wee Herman quote can easily holds a soft spot in my heart!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll never tell.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I've had a few crushes here and there. But I haven't crushed on someone this hard in a year and a half. But we are just good friends. He gives me hope that maybe someday, I will find someone that will be a lot more than a crush. :wubu: In the meantime, I enjoy the company of close friends and family. awww love. :wubu:



How nice! I'm happy for you! :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2012)

Mathias said:


> How nice! I'm happy for you! :happy:



Well, thanks. But he is just a friend. So, I'm moving on...NEXT!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> I gotta say Mimosa, that Pee-Wee Herman quote can easily holds a soft spot in my heart!



Awww sweet. Me too. My sister and I loved that movie when we were little ones.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 23, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I want to play Dungeons and Dragons with Lamia, Admiral Snackbar, and Dromond. That's as close to crushing as I get, folks



I so want this to happen.


----------



## ritz (Jan 23, 2012)

It's so many but I have to say Supermish.:bow:


----------



## Deven (Jan 23, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I want to play Dungeons and Dragons with Lamia, Admiral Snackbar, and Dromond. That's as close to crushing as I get, folks



Could always do an e-game. My friend sets them up all the time...


----------



## Takeshi (Feb 3, 2012)

Ya, my crush has turned into a huge one! She's perfect in every way! She has an amazing body, with a voice and personality to make one's knees buckle! Though i havn't met her in person, the few times we've talked and many times we've texted has made my crush on her grow even more! Hopefully one day these sparking embers may ignite into a bonfire! :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 3, 2012)

I say good luck to ya Takeshi, you always need a spark to get a fire going lol... Its so easy here to get crushes on people cause everyone here is so nice, its relaxing, people talk all the time... I like reading the comments and it makes me feel like I know everyone, crushes are great cause you can imagine the people are just like you think they are... I have got a few I think are awesome!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

There is one I think is very cute from his posts...I don't even know what he looks like and I don't even talk to him

But I think he sounds cute


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 6, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> There is one I think is very cute from his posts...I don't even know what he looks like and I don't even talk to him
> 
> But I think he sounds cute



Fess up Bonnie! No shame here!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2012)

I have so many crushes, But my newest is Bonnie, I want to share cupcakes with her :eat1::wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 9, 2012)

So many crushes,...so little time. :smitten:


----------



## KFD (Feb 14, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...  I feel led-on.



I won't lead you on! :wubu:

KFD


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone to all crushes and crushees, known and anonymous!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to echo Lainey's sentiments and wish everyone, known crush and unknown crush, a happy Valentine's Day. You Guys are the greatest and really ROCK my world!:happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2012)

Mathias & he knows why!


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 15, 2012)

Right now I might have to say BigCutieBonnie is making me crush hard. Its them eyes :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 18, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> Right now I might have to say BigCutieBonnie is making me crush hard. Its them eyes :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Maybe I too have a crush on you


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Amaranthine
> Amazing Amy
> Anjula
> Aust99
> ...



Adding Mishty to my list :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Adding Mishty to my list :happy:


 
She's the best.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yes, crushes. I have a crush. The warm feeling appeared in my heart one day. I am not rushing or anything. I am letting nature take its course. But it makes me feel like a horny teenager. :smitten::blush:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 28, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Adding Mishty to my list :happy:



Oh you sexy bloke! :blush:



Surlysomething said:


> She's the best.



Look who's ah talkin' Ms.Thang!


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 28, 2012)

I gots a crush.....more than just a crush.........:smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 29, 2012)

Crushes can be tricky. You can't always trust your warm feelings. ( But You can trust in God's love for you.) 

So if that chubby, little prankster, Cupid comes your way...

Please take it easy. Protect your heart.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 29, 2012)

Do platonic crushes count?


----------



## penguin (Feb 29, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Do platonic crushes count?



Absolutely.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 29, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Do platonic crushes count?



Definitely.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 1, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Do platonic crushes count?



Si, si and si. I have a few of those. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Do platonic crushes count?



Spill 'em already


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Spill 'em already



You're nosy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You're nosy.



You're scared


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're scared



If that's psychology, you need to try harder.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> If that's psychology, you need to try harder.



Just the facts sir, only the facts :kiss2:


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just the facts sir, only the facts :kiss2:



I posted a list back in 2010, link with proof.

Naturally it's out of date. I'm working on the 2012 edition. I don't want to forget anyone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I posted a list back in 2010, link with proof.
> 
> Naturally it's out of date. I'm working on the 2012 edition. I don't want to forget anyone.



You have been redeemed my fair knight :bow:

'prolly cuz I made the list but that's beside the point......


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!

In no particular order:
Mishty
CastingPearls
Red Velvet
Cinnamitch
PunkyGurly74
LalaCity (I'll always remember her fondly)
LovelyLady78
Penguin
Tina
Green Eyed Fairy
One Wicked Angel
spiritangel
YourPlumpPrincess
luscious_lulu
Miss Vickie
BullseyeB
Isamarie
liz(di-va)
Carrie
Tau
JoyJoy
Ample Pie
Micara
Alicia Rose
BigBeautifulMe
CarlaSixx
LittleFairyWren
Diana Prince 245
Mimosa
DevenDoom
Zowie
Lamia
Melian
LinathSuru
Jeeshchristina
Linda
HottiMegan

...and if I forgot and left you off the list, I'm sorry in advance!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally, somebody's crushing me in some way


----------



## penguin (Mar 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!



Woo, I'm there! And it is mutual!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, John. It's totally platonically mutual too.  (It's also nice to show up here once in a while)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks, John. It's totally platonically mutual too.  (It's also nice to show up here once in a while)



People don't crush on me.

I have way too much balls for most people. C'est la vie. Haha.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> People don't crush on me.
> 
> I have way too much balls for most people. C'est la vie. Haha.



I have a girl crush on you! You remind me of one of my best friends. She's ballsy too, ha!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> People don't crush on me.
> 
> I have way too much balls for most people. C'est la vie. Haha.



I have to disagree. If it weren't for the married thing I'd crush on ya!!

As long as we're talking figurative balls and not literal ones, I find that to be an admirable trait in a woman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 3, 2012)

I platonically crush on most of the wimmenz here, including you, Gingembre, Penguin, Misty...etc. I hate to even say 'etc.' because there are so many but there isn't enough room to list everyone. 

I don't do a guy crush list anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2012)

I wasn't really fishing for crushes, but you're all *very* sweet.

:blush:


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> People don't crush on me.
> 
> I have way too much balls for most people. C'est la vie. Haha.



I crush on you, Surly, and you've inspired me to photographically go where I otherwise would not have.(buying that Canon A430):happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 3, 2012)

Awwww... Thanks D! You know I think you're awesome!



Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't even make the list that was that long lol... better luck next list haha


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have totally been crushing on Dro for years....whoo and hoo!!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> People don't crush on me.
> 
> I have way too much balls for most people. C'est la vie. Haha.





NewfieGal said:


> I didn't even make the list that was that long lol... better luck next list haha



And this is why I don't like to do lists. I try to include everyone I think is awesome and I end up leaving people out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, J.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> <snip>
> LovelyLady78
> <snip>



Thank you, kind sir. I've been so absent around here lately, it's nice to know I'm still thought of. And you know I think the world of you in a wonderfully platonic way too.


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 4, 2012)

If I mades a list, it would be short.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> And this is why I don't like to do lists. I try to include everyone I think is awesome and I end up leaving people out.



I was only joking, the lists aren't that important  there are many many great people that didn't not make your list that would make mine although many of them would be the same... you can't put everyone down and it would be a crime to feel slighted cause you didn't get onto a list... its just for fun after all


----------



## Mishty (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like to add the amazing and sexy JeesChristina to my crush list.

:batting:

That style,that hair...all that wit...those eyyyyes. :wubu:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am in search of a crush. I will let y'all know as soon as I pick one.


----------



## baxter (Mar 5, 2012)

Massive crush on Penguin


----------



## penguin (Mar 5, 2012)

blueboy said:


> Massive crush on Penguin



Oh wow, thank you


----------



## Deven (Mar 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...



Platonically or not, I made my first list


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I'd like to add the amazing and sexy JeesChristina to my crush list.
> 
> :batting:
> 
> That style,that hair...all that wit...those eyyyyes. :wubu:



I think I'm going to join you in that crush :happy:


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Mar 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...





Mishty said:


> I'd like to add the amazing and sexy JeesChristina to my crush list.
> 
> :batting:
> 
> That style,that hair...all that wit...those eyyyyes. :wubu:





rellis10 said:


> I think I'm going to join you in that crush :happy:



Aw shucks, guys...

You made my day! 

And you all know I'm crushin' pretty hard right back. This forum has such awesome people!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 6, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...



He likes me! He really likes me! Platonically speaking, of course! 

Thanks Dro!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 6, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> 
> *Mimosa*



When I saw your long list, I thought to myself: I BETTER be on that mother fudger. LOL 

And I am! I really am!:bounce:

Sending PLATONIC amor right back to you. :bow::happy:


----------



## Linda (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks John!!! 




Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...


----------



## Dromond (Mar 8, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks, J.



Always!



lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you, kind sir. I've been so absent around here lately, it's nice to know I'm still thought of. And you know I think the world of you in a wonderfully platonic way too.



Of course I think of you. You're unforgettable.



DevenDoom said:


> Platonically or not, I made my first list



Those other guys are missing out.



Jeeshcristina said:


> Aw shucks, guys...
> 
> You made my day!
> 
> And you all know I'm crushin' pretty hard right back. This forum has such awesome people!



There are some pretty good folks around here, aren't there?



BullseyeB said:


> He likes me! He really likes me! Platonically speaking, of course!
> 
> Thanks Dro!



Yes, I do like you! And you're very welcome.



mimosa said:


> When I saw your long list, I thought to myself: I BETTER be on that mother fudger. LOL
> 
> And I am! I really am!:bounce:
> 
> Sending PLATONIC amor right back to you. :bow::happy:



:wubu:



Linda said:


> Thanks John!!!



My pleasure!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 8, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> Mishty
> ...




Awww huggles you know I crush back at you and think Jackie is a very very lucky woman


----------



## Ms. Soft-n-Sassy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awhhh! I am new to here and can already feel the love on this site! :smitten: You guys and gals are great! While Im at it and I dont really know how this thing works yet, anyone here in the tampa area? Jus curious...


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 8, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> Awhhh! I am new to here and can already feel the love on this site! :smitten: You guys and gals are great! While Im at it and I dont really know how this thing works yet, anyone here in the tampa area? Jus curious...



Welcome Ms. Soft-n-Sassy! There is a section below the first in the forums where there are sections for different parts of the country. Be sure to scroll down far enough to see them. 

I am in California. I know we have people here in Florida! 

Have fun. Poke around and check things out!


----------



## Ms. Soft-n-Sassy (Mar 10, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Welcome Ms. Soft-n-Sassy! There is a section below the first in the forums where there are sections for different parts of the country. Be sure to scroll down far enough to see them.
> 
> I am in California. I know we have people here in Florida!
> 
> Have fun. Poke around and check things out!



Thanks for the tip! Cant wait to meet some fun people in my area! Hope everyone is havin a great weekend!! :kiss2:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> Thanks for the tip! Cant wait to meet some fun people in my area! Hope everyone is havin a great weekend!! :kiss2:



Welcome..lot's of nice people are on here..hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 11, 2012)

Crush free at this time. But I know who I would like to crush and I don't mean in my heart. But with my BIG PLUMP TUSH. Right on their mother fudging head. Yeah.


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 11, 2012)

And there we have it, folks: the lovely Mimosa threatening someone with a good time...


I'll be releasing my crush list soon, and it's getting pretty long...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 11, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> And there we have it, folks: the lovely Mimosa threatening someone with a good time...
> 
> 
> I'll be releasing my crush list soon, and it's getting pretty long...




Yep, he's single and ready to mingle! :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 12, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> And there we have it, folks: the lovely Mimosa threatening someone with a good time...
> 
> 
> I'll be releasing my crush list soon, and it's getting pretty long...



Okay, I give up on trying to sit on people. It doesn't make them scared of me. It makes them smile. JERKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And thanks for being kind and saying I'm lovely.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2012)

All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.


LeoGibson
Hozay!
Melian
Zowie
CastingPearls
MissVickie
Mishty
Thatgirl08
BlueEyedBanshee
Jeeshcristina
LillyBBW
cinnamitch
Esther
Lil BigginZ
Fishcharming
vardon grip
HDAngel15
furious styles
Ninja Glutton
Lovelylady78
Manbeef
biglynch
lovelocs
MaryElizabethAntoinette
Aust99
daddyoh70
mediaboy
Gingembre
Deacone
ashmamma84

First off, I have a bad memory. So if I missed you please don't think you're forgotten. I'm going to keep adding to this list!

:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, T. You know you're on mine too. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> <snip>
> Lovelylady78
> <snip>
> ...



I'm exceedingly touched and flattered that I made your list! Thank you so much! :happy:


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 14, 2012)

In no particular order...

Jeeshcristina
HDANGEL15
mszwebs
liz(di-va)
luscious lulu
mimosa
b0nnie
lushluv
penguin
Green Eyed Fairy
CastingPearls
littlefairywren
Linda
Lovelyone
PunkyGurly74
ConnieLynn
LovelyLady78
Butlergirl09
NewfieGal
JoyJoy
mel
OneWickedAngel
Jes

I know there are few whose names I couldn't remember, even though I can almost see their faces in my mind's eye as I write. There's a few who haven't been around in a quite a while, so I'll let them remain anonymous.

There are also guys I admire for their style, wit, insight and general wisdom, but I wouldn't call it a crush, so they'll remain off this list as well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 14, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> 
> 
> LeoGibson
> ...



I missed JoyJoy! Oh man, how did that happen? Thanks for the reminder, Captain! 

Love you, Joy! :blush:


----------



## penguin (Mar 14, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> ...
> penguin



Aww thank you  and in such good company, too. 

I'm always a little surprised when I make someone's list, so I really am appreciative.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 14, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> CastingPearls




Sweeeeeeet. :bow: Especially since I always hate you cos of your donut stories. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 14, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> <snip>
> LovelyLady78
> <snip>



Thank you kindly, Captain. :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> 
> 
> LeoGibson
> ...



Thanks so much Surlysomething.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 14, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> 
> 
> LeoGibson
> ...



Very honored to make such an awesome and esteemed list. You know the feeling is mutual.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys are all so amazing.

 :wubu:


----------



## LinathSuru (Mar 15, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only. Okay? Okay!
> 
> In no particular order:
> -snip-
> ...



Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.

Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like. 

In the order they popped into my head:
Dromond
penguin
CastingPearls
LifeTraveller
Mimosa
LillyBBW
Surlysomething
Admiral_Snackbar
Deanna
imfree
BigCutie BoBerry
juicyjacqulyn
Bluestreak
Tad
Jes
RedVelvet
Fat Brian
Jeeshcristina
Dr. Feelgood
moore2me
Donna
Ernest Nagel


And I know there are more I'm forgetting, but this is a good 'sample' of the people who've made an impression in one form or another since I joined up a few months ago. Thanks folks.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Mar 15, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You guys are all so amazing.
> 
> :wubu:



I second this! Thank you everyone, you're all so lovely.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 15, 2012)

Made another list thats cool...and its a list of very cool ladies, its a privilege to share a list with the other chicks.... thanks captain you have your space on my list too soon gotta finish up my list and post it


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 15, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> Gingembre



Yessssss! *punches air* Luvya, T


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

Aw What a sweetheart! Thanks LinathSuru. Sending crush vibes back at ya. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> In the order they popped into my head:
> <snipped>
> ...




I'm honored and really touched I've been making so many lists lately. AND in such good company!

LinathSaru, you're definitely one of the newest additions to my girl crush list. Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Ms. Soft-n-Sassy (Mar 15, 2012)

I must know... what does a girl have to do to make someones crush list? lol :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Mar 15, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> I must know... what does a girl have to do to make someones crush list? lol :eat2: :kiss2:



Just keep posting. From your writing style, you look perfectly crushable to me.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> I must know... what does a girl have to do to make someones crush list? lol :eat2: :kiss2:



You seem like a good person to be crushing on...


----------



## penguin (Mar 15, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.
> 
> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> ...



Oh goodness, look at the company I'm in! Thank you so much  Being in a Dro/CP sandwich is pretty good, too 



Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> I must know... what does a girl have to do to make someones crush list? lol :eat2: :kiss2:



Get involved in the forums! Post around a bit, get to know people, let them get to know you


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> mimosa


Ahi que papasito lindo. In other words, aw thanks. lol


----------



## Dromond (Mar 15, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.
> 
> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm honored, and flattered to be listed with so many distinguished people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 15, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.
> 
> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> ...



I totally wasn't expecting this. Thanks so much! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a huge crush on....

*MYSELF* 

yeah, that's right. I said it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.
> 
> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> ...



Wow. Thank you. :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I have a huge crush on....
> 
> *MYSELF*
> 
> yeah, that's right. I said it.



That's cool n all, but you know I love you too! :wubu: :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 16, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> That's cool n all, but you know I love you too! :wubu: :happy:



I've always crushed on you Laura. It seems I notice Europe before any other continents :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I've always crushed on you Laura. It seems I notice Europe before any other continents :wubu:



Then you should MOVE HERE!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 16, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Then you should MOVE HERE!



I am working on that... mohammed to the mountain or the mountain to mohammed. Your side will/has always been my first choice though


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I am working on that... mohammed to the mountain or the mountain to mohammed. Your side will/has always been my first choice though



Well obviously, everyone knows Europe>US....ooh, I did, I went there, I did! LOL, god I need to sleep! x


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Well obviously, everyone knows Europe>US....ooh, I did, I went there, I did! LOL, god I need to sleep! x


Well, you DO have a lot of great stuff over there.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 16, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, you DO have a lot of great stuff over there.




yep! like those double decker busses and beans for breakfast


----------



## balletguy (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> yep! like those double decker busses and beans for breakfast



Double becker busses are pretty cool

Beans for breakfast though??


----------



## Dromond (Mar 16, 2012)

They are the magical 'froot.'


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 16, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> yep! like those double decker busses and beans for breakfast





balletguy said:


> Double becker busses are pretty cool
> 
> Beans for breakfast though??





Dromond said:


> They are the magical 'froot.'



Around here, the old school way to do it is beans for dinner and then you take the left over beans and do them refried for breakfast. Mmm Mmm Good!:eat2:


----------



## Deven (Mar 16, 2012)

Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.

Castingpearls
Green Eyed Fairy
penguin
Dromond
Khayes666
Joswitch
Admiral_Snackbar
Gingembre
willowmoon
bigmac
Fat Brian
LillyBBBW
Surlysomething
Diana_Prince245
imfree
CleverBomb
MattB
EtobicokeFA
Mimosa
Alicia Rose
Cors
Butch
veggieforever
JSmirkingRevenge
Linda
Dr. Feelgood
Mimosa
smithnwesson
Jon Blaze

And anyone I may have missed!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> Diana_Prince245
> 
> And anyone I may have missed!



Woo hoo! I made another list!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> *Castingpearls*



I'm deeply flattered to be included and in such stellar company. You know you're on my super-duper-secret unpublished chick crush list. :wubu::bow::blush:


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> penguin



Oh wow! I was just about to comment with how people could be talking about how much they like me instead of beans, when I saw this. Thank you


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> 
> Surlysomething
> ...



Awww, thanks so much! :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Woo hoo! I made another list!



You are popular...I think you are on everyones list


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 17, 2012)

balletguy said:


> You are popular...I think you are on everyones list



Thanks, but I'm kinda witchy. I'm sure there are plenty who don't like me!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Thanks, but I'm kinda witchy. I'm sure there are plenty who don't like me!



Na im sure the ones who like you out weigh the ones who do not


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> Castingpearls
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...



Thank you, Kind Lady, I'm honored to be on your list of great DimmerLand citizens!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 17, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> Castingpearls
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...



Oh wow! I may not be first, but I was mentioned twice. Thanks so much, DevenDoom. Double :kiss2::kiss2: to you.


----------



## Deven (Mar 17, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Oh wow! I may not be first, but I was mentioned twice. Thanks so much, DevenDoom. Double :kiss2::kiss2: to you.



I was sleepy, but you are doubly awesome


----------



## nikola090 (Mar 18, 2012)

don't know many people...but I read often..
Amazing Amy
fat9276
aust99


----------



## Linda (Mar 18, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> Castingpearls
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...







Thank you !!!!:bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Yessssss! *punches air* Luvya, T




haha...Thank YOU, L!


----------



## LifeTraveller (Mar 19, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> In the order they popped into my head:
> Dromond
> ...




How wonderful!! I've finally made a list that isn't hanging on a post-office wall!! Many thanks LS I'm tickled to be on your list, whether platonic or otherwise. . Not to mention I'm in such good company!


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Aww, I made a list. Thank you Dromond.
> 
> Some of these are strictly platonic, and others.. Not so much, but I'm not gonna clarify which is which, so you can just take a guess if you like.
> 
> ...



Thanks, nice to be on your crush list, highly esteemed peer poster!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL

Spiritangel
Lovelylady78
theorangemage
mimosa
willowmoon
captainsave
mathias
rellis
bmann
balletguy
castingpearls
carlasixx
bighairyman
tonynyc
deacone
never2fat4me
twilightstarr


this list feels incomplete...feels like I am missing a few I am sure I will remember more after when my night shift brain wakes up better LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> 
> *castingpearls*



This is really sweet. Thank you for including me on your list. The feeling is mutual. :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> rellis



Awwwww, thank you! And I should totally have added you to my last list, darn brain *shakes fist*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> <snip>
> Lovelylady78
> <snip>



Oh, no, my friend...YOU rock!! :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 19, 2012)

Awwww, NewfieGal! You put little(big) ol' me on your crush list? Why, thank you, sugar. Squishy hugs to you!:happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...



 WHAT?! Me?! :blush: Aww! Thanks!  You are pretty awesome too!!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> this list feels incomplete...feels like I am missing a few I am sure I will remember more after when my night shift brain wakes up better LOL


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dromond said:


>



Well, you'd be on my list, if I had a list.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 20, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Well, you'd be on my list, if I had a list.



It's the thought that counts. :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 20, 2012)

nikola090 said:


> don't know many people...but I read often..
> Amazing Amy
> fat9276
> aust99




Thanks! I haven't been posting much at all lately and have been feeling kinda out of the loop... Nice to know I'm not forgotten. :happy:

Also lovely company on his list!!


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 20, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> willowmoon





NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> willowmoon



Happy to make it on a couple of the lists!! Thank you DevenDoom & NewfieGal !!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...



I'm flattered to have made the list of a such a good looking and flat out nice man - thank you  :bow:



DevenDoom said:


> Now that I'm more acquainted with the board (platonically and not so platonically) here is my list: No Order to the list.
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy
> ...



I never knew you even noticed me so not only flattered but also surprised to have made your list- thank you :happy: 


Confession: I have never made a list simply because I am sure I would miss someone- or if I didn't- it would be veryyyyyyyyy long.

Most of the people on my list have already been named at least once :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 21, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...



Oh look, it's me. Newfie, it's totally an honor.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...




awwwwwwww shucks you know just in case I havent said this enough I think your pretty damn awesome yourself


----------



## Mathias (Apr 9, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...



Aww! Thank you so much!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2012)

Aww shucks :blush: I've been remembered on here! haha.

Newfiegal, you're on my crush list, too :happy: It's in your smile!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 5, 2012)

A Dims crush, you say? Well, maybe......


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 6, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> 
> HDAngel15
> 
> ...


*
OMFG...I am so excited, I don't think I've ever been on someones list...ty ty ty ty 
*
:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 6, 2012)

HDAngel -

Look again! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1859245&highlight=HDAngel15#post1859245


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm too lazy to look for posts, but HDangel, I've also seen you on other lists, lady....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 7, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Hmm. So it's been a while!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll forget people, so I think I'm just going to randomly post who I remember as I remember them.. xD
> 
> ...



Not seeing this until now is what I get for not reading this thread = P Thanks, YPP!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2012)

it is great to see the love flowing around here


----------



## mimosa (Jun 7, 2012)

I love lamp.:smitten:

http://youtu.be/bD8-Y2sGtDQ :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 7, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> *snip*
> *HDANGEL15*
> *snip*



*OMFG....I am somebody I AM someone (from the JERK, when Steve Martin realizies he is in the phonebook)...and even bolded and colored appropriately....I never read this thread......wooohoo...thanks CAP n SAVE!!!! *


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMFG...I am so excited, I don't think I've ever been on someones list...ty ty ty ty *
> 
> :bow:


 
That's because I think you rock, woman.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 8, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> ***snipped
> Lovelyone
> ...



Thank you! It's been a while since I made a list. You know the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Deacone (Jun 11, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...




This is how much I pay attention! Ohh thank you  x


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had a crush on Ivy for _years_. Like since high school. lol

I've lurked these boards for a long time. I'm such a creeper. 

But there's quite a few beautiful ladies on these boards that have raised my eyebrows now and again.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a short list
all handsome and also I agree mostly with what they post.

CaptainSave
Mr.Sensible
Willowmoon
Balletguy
Mathias
Never2fat4me
Khayes

ETA that this by no means is a full and complete list.


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 12, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> -snipped-
> 
> captainsave
> 
> -snipped-





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm flattered to have made the list of a such a good looking and flat out nice man - thank you  :bow:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMFG....I am somebody I AM someone (from the JERK, when Steve Martin realizies he is in the phonebook)...and even bolded and colored appropriately....I never read this thread......wooohoo...thanks CAP n SAVE!!!! *





Lovelyone said:


> Here's a short list
> all handsome and also I agree mostly with what they post.
> 
> CaptainSave
> -snipped-



I came by to read the latest and greatest and got a really nice surprise; thank you all!
:wubu:


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 12, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> I've had a crush on Ivy for _years_. Like since high school. lol
> 
> I've lurked these boards for a long time. I'm such a creeper.
> 
> But there's quite a few beautiful ladies on these boards that have raised my eyebrows now and again.



High school. Derp. College.

It's all a blur, it's hell getting old.


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Jun 12, 2012)

Well...as I never met anyone in person from this board..
I have to go by what this person has written, her comments on others and her general attitude on this board ...(wich a really love)

I hope she maintains her attitude in the "real" world...

She even appeared in one of my dreams recently (..no not that kind of dream, but I wouldnt have minded if it was:eat2.

she is extremelly good looking aswell...cant belive you US guys let her stay single!!

for your extreme prettiness and awsome attitude
: BigBeautifulMe

_Insert additional naughty comment here_

/Magnus


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2012)

Ha, I don't think I've ever been the only entry on someone's list before. Thanks, Magnus.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 14, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I want to make clear: The following list is platonic only.
> Ample Pie


Thank you! You know you always make my (purely platonic) list too!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 14, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, I don't think I've ever been the only entry on someone's list before. Thanks, Magnus.



I don't think I've ever been on anyone's list before either, but I figure it must be my age or something. Or I'm not that memorable.


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> -Snip-
> 
> Mr.Sensible
> 
> -Snip-



Ha, I just stumbled into this thread out of curiosity and happened to see this. Thanks Lovely, I really appreciate that :blush:. Definitely never expected to show up on a crush list around here hehe. Believe me, the feeling is very mutual .

I'll have to put one of these together myself, one of these days.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> I've had a crush on Ivy for _years_. Like since high school. lol
> 
> I've lurked these boards for a long time. I'm such a creeper.
> 
> But there's quite a few beautiful ladies on these boards that have raised my eyebrows now and again.



Ivy is adoreable so I totally get that crush


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2012)

My Timothy. He is my one and only crush.:wubu:


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 18, 2012)

there are enough ladies on this board ..how does that expression go? that are hotter than Georgia asphalt in July, but the one that really gets my my heart pitter-patting like a snare drum would have to be


----------



## Wheels and the Legman (Jun 18, 2012)

Hopefully I don't sound creppy but I have been watching this website for a while. I just posted today first time. I'm not going to name them but someone from my area who is on here I think is really cute.:blush: I will never tell her though.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Lame!!! Lol you got to let them know fellas!!!


----------



## penguin (Jun 19, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Lame!!! Lol you got to let them know fellas!!!



Yes! Say who it is, it's lovely to hear that someone's crushing on you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2012)

There are four crush threads (I think). This one is NOT the secret one. It's NOT anonymous. Spill the beans, guys.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't have crushes so much anymore...I have *lusts*.

I don't want to date you, but sex would be A-OK! I can admit to seeing someone hot out in public and saying in my head "I want to do you" or something to that affect.

It kind of works here too. 

Haha.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 20, 2012)

These crushes are so difficult... there's always one that's missing, and that makes me feel so bad

But the ones I have a crush on know it anyway


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 21, 2012)

Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:

Aust99
DevenDoom
Fat9276
KaylaIsAMachine
Kristineirl
Lamia
Linda
Luv2BNaughty
Micara
~nai’a~
NewfieGal
Your Plump Princess


----------



## Micara (Jun 21, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...



Aww thanks! Made my day! I haven't been on this list in ages... feels nice to be back in the game! :happy:

And right back atcha!


----------



## Linda (Jun 21, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...



Thanks.  I hope you are feeling much better. ((((soft hugs)))


----------



## Victoria08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I totally have a girl crush on Aust99....just sayin'.
As for the lovely men of Dims...well, I don't have a list just yet. I should really start one though :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 22, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...





Victoria08 said:


> I totally have a girl crush on Aust99....just sayin'.
> As for the lovely men of Dims...well, I don't have a list just yet. I should really start one though :happy:


Wow thanks guys... Very flattering! Xo to you both.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wheels and the Legman said:


> Hopefully I don't sound creppy but I have been watching this website for a while. I just posted today first time. I'm not going to name them but someone from my area who is on here I think is really cute.:blush: I will never tell her though.



Even if you don't publicly post it, I think you should tell her. It feels amazing to know that someone thinks you're attractive :happy:

~
Still working on my actual list. I only have 1 name so far so I can't post it quite yet


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 22, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> Even if you don't publicly post it, I think you should tell her. It feels amazing to know that someone thinks you're attractive :happy:
> 
> ~
> Still working on my actual list. I only have 1 name so far so I can't post it quite yet



I agree with this completely, it's always nice to hear. So stop holding back ladies, it's only breaking my heart. 

You can tell me here, via text, rep or PM. 

I accept all flattery free of charge.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with this completely, it's always nice to hear. So stop holding back ladies, it's only breaking my heart.
> 
> You can tell me here, via text, rep or PM.
> 
> I accept all flattery free of charge.



Hozay I had a crush on you before your Dims video now its a crush on a superstar


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with this completely, it's always nice to hear. So stop holding back ladies, it's only breaking my heart.
> 
> You can tell me here, via text, rep or PM.
> 
> I accept all flattery free of charge.


 

You're such a slut, Josie.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 22, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...



I've never been on someone's list before!  I'm so excited because it's you! Hahah, you're such a great person. I'm flattered and I feel the same way.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks willowmoon. MST3K makes me sooo alluring no?!? 


IC I have a crush on Hozay... 
in that "Irespectthatyouareinarelationshipbutyouareafunnycoolguy" kind of way


----------



## NewfieGal (Jun 23, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...



Awww thanks for making me a part of your list... I'm in good company


----------



## Deven (Jun 24, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Haven't done a crush list in AGES, so I figured it's time to put one out there for some truly wonderful ladies out there who are simply amazing. I'm sure there's some that I've missed, and hopefully my senility won't stand in the way of allowing me to make a couple of last minute additions. I'll list it in what I believe to be alphabetical order, so as not to appear to be playing favorites, lol. And here they are:
> 
> Aust99
> DevenDoom
> ...



Thank you! I'm flattered! And I think this is either my first or second list.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.

Kristineirl
Micara
Your Plump Princess
NewfieGal
Spiritangel
Mimosa
lovelylady78
twilightstarr
aust99


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 24, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> Micara
> ...



Aww! Why thank you!


----------



## Micara (Jun 24, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> *Micara*
> ...



Woo! Thanks Lloyd! Two in one week, I can't believe it!! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 24, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> Micara
> ...



Thank you, sweet Lloyd. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> Micara
> ...



aww shucks ty Lloyd


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Jun 28, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, I don't think I've ever been the only entry on someone's list before. Thanks, Magnus.



well you should have been...:bow:

blush:......can it be a list with only one name??)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 29, 2012)

Guys are too ashamed to admit a crush on crazy happyface, it's ok. That crazy militant b-tch! lol


----------



## bigmac (Jun 29, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Guys are too ashamed to admit a crush on crazy happyface, it's ok. That crazy militant b-tch! lol



I've been crushing on you for a long time.


----------



## baxter (Jun 29, 2012)

penguin said:


> Yes! Say who it is, it's lovely to hear that someone's crushing on you.



You already know i do but ill say it again..:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2012)

FINALLY some life back in this thread!


----------



## penguin (Jun 29, 2012)

blueboy said:


> You already know i do but ill say it again..:wubu:



Aww thanks  And I was right - it is lovely to hear!


----------



## baxter (Jun 29, 2012)

penguin said:


> Aww thanks  And I was right - it is lovely to hear!



Anytime


----------



## NewfieGal (Jun 29, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> Micara
> ...




Glad to have made the list  and am truly in the company of some wonderful ladies... very good choices!


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.

Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):

Lovelyone
Ample Pie
kaylaisamachine
Melian
Critters
DevenDoom
pepsicola93
Alicia Rose
Linda
chicken legs
HDANGEL15
Micara
Victoria08


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! :blush: And ditto on your awesomeness!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 29, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Awe, yay! My second list.  You are adorable and awesome Sean. The feeling is mutual. Glad to know we could watch 90s cartoons together.  Hahah.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Thank you for including me sweet man, you know already know that the feeling is mutual.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jun 29, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with this completely, it's always nice to hear. So stop holding back ladies, it's only breaking my heart.
> 
> You can tell me here, via text, rep or PM.
> 
> I accept all flattery free of charge.



I second this motion!


----------



## Linda (Jun 29, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 2, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Oh! Thank you :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Jul 3, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...



Thank you! You were added to my crush list (mentally) awhile ago, so this rocks.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> Ok, I think it's about time I make one of these of my own :wubu:.
> 
> Here's a list of some truly incredible (and very attractive, both inside and out ) women that I've met on Dims so far, each of which has made me feel more and more fortunate to have stumbled upon this corner of the internet (in no particular order, of course):
> 
> ...


*
thanks so much MRSENSIBLE.....you live up to your name *


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 9, 2012)

The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up. 

thatpumpkin
danielson123
MrSensible
willowmoon
Jeeshcristina
Gingembre
Deacone
CarlaSixx
Hozay J Garseeya
Scorsese86
russianrobot
WhiteHotRazor
iglooboy55
Blackjack
rg770Ibanez

And I'm probably missing a lot more off the top of my head.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I'm sure this is my list so far.
> 
> Kristineirl
> Micara
> ...



Aw, I have been away for a while and I still get on your list. This is awesome! Thank you so much. :kiss2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 10, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...



You have horrible taste in men.  
Thanks


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 11, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...



You just made my night, thank you :wubu:


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 11, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> *thatpumpkin*
> danielson123
> ...



I haven't been here what, a week mabye?  so thanks for the huge blush  If I knew more people I might actually have a list that doesn't just include you!  But still <3


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...



Aww, how sweet of you


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 11, 2012)

Awwww :wubu:

I've been gone for so long an come back to this! :happy:

Thanks, Kayla! You've been on my girl crush list for a long time!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 11, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Awwww :wubu:
> 
> I've been gone for so long an come back to this! :happy:
> 
> Thanks, Kayla! You've been on my girl crush list for a long time!



I know, I haven't seen you post in awhile, but I knew I missed you and you were on my mind.  

Thank you babe. <3


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 11, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> All platonic, but definitely crush-worthy.
> 
> 
> LeoGibson
> ...




Adding to the list:

ClashCityRocker -damn :blush:
Whitehotrazor - glad you're back!
kaylaisamchine - too cute for her own good!
freakyfred - adorable!

:batting:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 11, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Adding to the list:
> 
> ClashCityRocker -damn :blush:
> Whitehotrazor - glad you're back!
> ...



I couldn't rep you this time around. :c Right back atcha babe.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 12, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...



Whoop! Yay! Thanks so much


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2012)

Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers: 

KaylaIsAMachine
SurlySomething
BigBeautifulMe (her food porn is drivin' me mad!)
Hozay J Garseeya 
Jeeshcristina
Zowie
furious styles
Aust99
Happyface
FatMan
Yakatori
Captain Save


----------



## AcedWonderlic (Jul 12, 2012)

Largenlovely
one2one
FatAndProud 
ConnieLynn
Mszwebs
bbwrayne
Mysti Mountains
Green Eyed Fairy


Just a start, too much of a nube for a complete list...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers:
> 
> KaylaIsAMachine
> SurlySomething
> ...


 
Thanks, lady!

You know I think you rock as well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers:
> 
> KaylaIsAMachine
> SurlySomething
> ...



Most mutualest crush evar. :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 13, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers:
> 
> *KaylaIsAMachine*
> SurlySomething
> ...



Damnit, I knew I was missing people. It's mutual <3


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 13, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...


Fuck yes!


Mishty said:


> Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers:
> 
> KaylaIsAMachine
> SurlySomething
> ...



Get in my BED!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jul 15, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Been feelin' all crushy toward a few Dimmers:
> 
> KaylaIsAMachine
> SurlySomething
> ...



Yay!

Were I ever to make a crush list, you'd be right at the top of mine with your good looks and badass attitude.


----------



## one2one (Jul 16, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Largenlovely
> *one2one*
> FatAndProud
> ConnieLynn
> ...



Thank you! Just for that, I take back the comment about the beer and brats. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Largenlovely
> one2one
> FatAndProud
> ConnieLynn
> ...



What a very nice surprise! Welcome to the Boards and Thank you


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Ok as most people say I hate to make a list because you just know I'm gonna leave someone awesome out but here are the people on my list its males and females so obvious part of it is platonic couldn't ignore some of the girls cause they rock!!! and yes I know some of them are married but seeing as its just a crush list lol Oh and its in no particular order I don't choose favorites, at least not out loud LOL
> 
> Spiritangel
> Lovelylady78
> ...



*NewfieGal: Just noticed this today... and apologize for not saying 'thanks' sooner. I am honored *


----------



## AcedWonderlic (Jul 17, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a very nice surprise! Welcome to the Boards and Thank you



Thank you and one2one, appreciate the welcome.

Though the beer and brat comment did hurt my feeling...


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 18, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Largenlovely
> one2one
> FatAndProud
> ConnieLynn
> ...



Aawww thank you for adding me to your list


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jul 18, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> The beginning of my crush list, I've never made one before, but I figured it's time to own up.
> 
> thatpumpkin
> danielson123
> ...



I missed this in my absence! Thank you so much Kayla! You already know I think you're the cat's meow darlin'!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 18, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Largenlovely
> one2one
> FatAndProud
> ConnieLynn
> ...



Thank you! I think this is my first appearance on a crush list. I hope you are enjoying finding your way around Dims.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 21, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Adding to the list:
> 
> ClashCityRocker -damn :blush:
> Whitehotrazor - glad you're back!
> ...



oh gosh! I am honoured!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Aug 22, 2012)

Crushin' pretty hard on the always lovely, always charming Hozay J Garseeya at the mo'.  

It's hard not to with the perfect mix of scruff, wit, playful socks, and fine taste in reading material. *Swoon*


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Crushin' pretty hard on the always lovely, always charming Hozay J Garseeya at the mo'.
> 
> It's hard not to with the perfect mix of scruff, wit, playful socks, and fine taste in reading material. *Swoon*



What socks? He never posts them any more. IT'S CRIMINAL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Crushin' pretty hard on the always lovely, always charming Hozay J Garseeya at the mo'.
> 
> It's hard not to with the perfect mix of scruff, wit, playful socks, and fine taste in reading material. *Swoon*


You are sweeter than southern tea. 


Surlysomething said:


> What socks? He never posts them any more. IT'S CRIMINAL.


CANADIAN HATE!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Aug 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are sweeter than southern tea.
> 
> CANADIAN HATE!!



You have more bad luck with Canadians than anyone ever.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are sweeter than southern tea.
> 
> CANADIAN HATE!!



Canadian disappointment.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *NewfieGal: Just noticed this today... and apologize for not saying 'thanks' sooner. I am honored *



Is ok no need to apologize glad ya saw it though


----------



## zbot19 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> I must know... what does a girl have to do to make someones crush list? lol :eat2: :kiss2:



From your avatar pic in your profile you are very beautiful! I will definitely give you a crush icon from me to you Soft N Sassy!! love the name too!

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 21, 2012)

*I'm too new to crush on yet... but I've a couple to write down


WhiteHotRazor
Hozay J Garseeya
Brooklyn Red Leg
HottiMegan*


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *I'm too new to crush on yet... but I've a couple to write down
> 
> 
> WhiteHotRazor
> ...



I disagree. you've been here long enough.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *I'm too new to crush on yet... but I've a couple to write down
> 
> 
> WhiteHotRazor
> ...



........


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 21, 2012)

Dromond said:


> ........



Awe, Dromond.. :doh: You too. :: blush ::


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor
Matt B
HottieMegan
Kaylaisamachine
TwilightStarr

Those are my "off the top of my head" dims crushes


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mimosa, still. I don't think that one's EVER going away.


----------



## zbot19 (Oct 22, 2012)

I definitely need to figure out my list but off the top of my head i would say:

LargenLovely
Heatherbbw
GreenEyes

just right off the top of my head this morning


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> WhiteHotRazor
> Matt B
> HottieMegan
> Kaylaisamachine
> ...



Awe, the feeling is mutual. <3


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> WhiteHotRazor
> Matt B
> HottieMegan
> Kaylaisamachine
> ...



Aww! Thanks! You are pretty crush-worthy yourself!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 23, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Mimosa, still. I don't think that one's EVER going away.



bmann, You are amazing. Thank you. :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2012)

Spiritangel
Castingpearls
Angel
Mimosa
Luscious Lulu
TwilightStarr
LargenLovely
HottieMegan
Linda
Micara
Your Plump Princess
Dharmabean
Littlefairywren
Mel
Alicia Rose

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you, Matt. You know if I had a boy list, you'd be on it.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 23, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...




Awe!! :: blush :: :kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 23, 2012)

zbot19 said:


> I definitely need to figure out my list but off the top of my head i would say:
> 
> LargenLovely
> Heatherbbw
> ...



Aaww thank ya sweet pea  hopefully we'll catch up with each other soon


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 23, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



Thank ya sweety.

Just checked ur pic and ur adorable btw


----------



## Micara (Oct 23, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



SWOON!!! Thanks Matt!!! And you are one of my favorite people.


----------



## mel (Oct 24, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



holy moly batman...I mad it onto a list!! I heart ya Mathias!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *I'm too new to crush on yet... but I've a couple to write down
> 
> 
> WhiteHotRazor
> ...



awww, that's very sweet of you


----------



## Micara (Oct 24, 2012)

It's been awhile. Here are my guys:

:wubu: Twilley
:wubu: weirdo890
:wubu: freakyfred
:wubu: hozayjgarseeya 
:wubu: mathias 
:wubu: bmann0413 
:wubu: dromond


----------



## Twilley (Oct 24, 2012)

aw yeah, who got top billing? This mofo right here


----------



## Dromond (Oct 24, 2012)

Micara said:


> It's been awhile. Here are my guys:
> 
> :wubu: Twilley
> :wubu: weirdo890
> ...



Yes! :bounce:

And I'm keeping pretty good company, too.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

Dims Crush Addendum I

&#9829; Dromond
&#9829; Hozay J Garseeya
&#9829; Mathias
&#9829; Brooklyn Red Leg
&#9829; Twilley
&#9829; HottiMegan
&#9829; SurlySomething
&#9829; Penguin
&#9829; ConnieLynn
&#9829; CastingPearls
&#9829; TwilightStarr


----------



## Dromond (Oct 24, 2012)

The love, I am feeling it. :happy:


----------



## Twilley (Oct 24, 2012)

two for two? aw yeaaah


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

Twilley said:


> two for two? aw yeaaah



Sookey sookey now!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Dims Crush Addendum I
> 
> &#9829; Dromond
> &#9829; Hozay J Garseeya
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel so unloved :really sad:
Bah... makes sense. I've been gone forever. Lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh hey, I'm there!

Thanks, lady! :happy:



dharmabean said:


> Dims Crush Addendum I
> 
> &#9829; Dromond
> &#9829; Hozay J Garseeya
> ...


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 24, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



Awwh *blush*


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 24, 2012)

Micara said:


> It's been awhile. Here are my guys:
> 
> :wubu: Twilley
> :wubu: weirdo890
> ...



Awesomesauce! I am totally honored to be on your list. Especially since you're on mine.


----------



## penguin (Oct 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Dims Crush Addendum I
> 
> &#9829; Dromond
> &#9829; Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



Whoot! I made another list! :bow:


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 25, 2012)

My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:

rellis10
Hozay J Garseeya
imfree
RentonBob
Mathias
bmann0413
Tad

Spiritangel
CastingPearls
Librarygirl
lovelylady78
Surlysomething
NewfieGal
TwilightStarr

Lurve you, peoples!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 25, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



You're such a sweetheart, and I am honored to make your list. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, lady. Back atcha! 





ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



Aww! :blush: Thank you!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 25, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...




Aww! Thank You!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 25, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...


Oooh LURVE you too!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



Awww thank you, Matt


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Dims Crush Addendum I
> 
> &#9829; Dromond
> &#9829; Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



Thank you! It's lovely to be crushed


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 25, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



Aw thanks for including me on this list of great people


----------



## mimosa (Oct 25, 2012)

Aw, Mathias! I feel so blessed to be on your crush list. Thank you for being so kind to me. You are the best! :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



Aw, shucks. Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The love, I am feeling it. :happy:



Hell, even I have (man)crush on you, Dromond. You liberal jackass


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 26, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...





Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...





oh my goodness two most amazing and wonderful people both with wonderful smiles

it is sure to say the feeling is Mutual  what a lovely surprise to see on my first visit back in a little while (been to sick to focus on much) such a welcome surprise

lots of squishy hugs to you Matty and you Odette


----------



## Propp Matt (Oct 26, 2012)

First of all Melissa aka Largenlovely :wubu: Still miss our small chats...
..
..
...
...
Skye;
Juicy Jacquylyn; 
Heather B
Kellie Kay
Ivy,


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2012)

Mimosa
spiritangel
Deacone
GreenEyedFairy
Linda
moore2me
twilightstarr
littlefairywren
fat9276

You're all splendid... :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 27, 2012)

Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



What?! Me?! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 27, 2012)

Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



awww shucks :wubu: I have to say you all have excellent taste I think my list would be far far to long these days I admire so many people here


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 27, 2012)

Propp Matt said:


> First of all Melissa aka Largenlovely :wubu: Still miss our small chats...
> ..
> ..
> ...
> ...



Thanks hon  send me a message and let's catch up


----------



## Dromond (Oct 27, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hell, even I have (man)crush on you, Dromond. You liberal jackass



Back atcha, you reactionary twit. :batting:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 27, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel so unloved :really sad:


Same here



> Bah... makes sense. I've been gone forever. Lol.


and same here...

Sooooo, I'm just gonna crush on CarlaSixx for now


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Back atcha, you reactionary twit. :batting:



See there. A perfect and friendly insult


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh good. A love connection.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh good. A love connection.


I would pay to see that one consummated.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 28, 2012)

Be prepared to pay more than you will earn in your lifetime.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 28, 2012)

Dammit.  What if I become a best-selling novelist? Still no?


----------



## Librarygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> My non-exhaustive list off the top of my head:
> 
> rellis10
> Hozay J Garseeya
> ...



My first mention on here Thank you!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 29, 2012)

Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



Happy I made your list. Thanks so much. You are pretty splendid yourself. :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2012)

Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



Thank you, Tom. I'm in very good company and truly flattered.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 30, 2012)

:smitten: Jay West Coast :smitten:

Why have I not seen him before today? Holy Spoot!


----------



## Deven (Oct 30, 2012)

My updated list:

No order.

Penguin
Surlysomething
CastingPearls
Mimosa
Hozay J Garseeya
AliciaRose
BigBeautifulMe
GreenEyedFairy
Littlefairywren
The Dark Lady
Cleverbomb
Admiral_Snackbar
Dromond
Dharmabean
Yakatori
Mathias
Cors
mediaboy
Hottimegan
ScreamingChicken
Tracyarts
ConnieLynn


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you! And back atcha, chickie!






Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



w00t! Thank you!

You know you're on my list.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2012)

How awesome to wake up and see I am on your crush list, Lovely Deven. Thanks. Sending crush vibes back at ya. :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2012)

*I have a crush on all of you. Sending love and kisses.:kiss2::kiss2:

:smitten:http://youtu.be/8WP1p3mUKDw:smitten:*




:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



How unexpected!  Thank you, lovely lady!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



How sweet Deven, Thank you! and it looks like I'm in good company in that list  :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



Thank you! You're pretty swell yourself!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2012)

Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



You're quite splendid yourself there Adam- thank you  :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 30, 2012)

Awe Shucks 

:: kicks rock with toe of shoe ::


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



Why thank you !


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:

Mimosa
Casting Pearls
Linda
Lovelylady78
Kamily
Deanna
HDAngel 15
Dharmabean
Largnlovely
Deacone
Carlasixx
Mz_puss
Victoria08


I am sure there are more, but this is my first short list off of the top of my head.


----------



## penguin (Oct 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> Penguin



:wubu:

Now, I know you said no order, but I'm still at the top and that makes me happy


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *I'm too new to crush on yet... but I've a couple to write down
> 
> 
> WhiteHotRazor
> ...





largenlovely said:


> WhiteHotRazor
> Matt B
> HottieMegan
> Kaylaisamachine
> ...





Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...





Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



AWW Thank you all  I have a big smile on my face  I crush right back atcha


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 30, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Lovelylady78



Aww...I could not be more flattered that you thought of me, Scott. You know that I think you're pretty outstanding too. Thank you.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2012)

Aw, Scott! A crush on little (big) ol' me????? Why thank you. :kiss2::batting:


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 30, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Mimosa
> Casting Pearls
> ...



well thank ya hon  always happy to see my name show up lol


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 30, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Mimosa
> Casting Pearls
> ...



´*.¸(*.¸&#9829;¸.*´)¸.*´
&#9829;«´¨`°..*WOOT*..°´¨`»&#9829;
.¸.*(¸.*´&#9829;`*.¸)`*.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Be prepared to pay more than you will earn in your lifetime.



It's that whole Hussein vs Willard-thing going on


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2012)

Matter and anti-matter, yeah.


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 31, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Mimosa
> Casting Pearls
> ...



:blush: Thanks! It's still weird to actually be on someone's crush list, but I have to admit that it does feel good .


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 1, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



Thank you  This would make a hell of a party list!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 1, 2012)

Another one has popped out of the woodpile

ScreamingChicken

Why have I not seen you before. :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine is still the same as ever. There is only one crush for me.:wubu:


----------



## Linda (Nov 3, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Spiritangel
> Castingpearls
> Angel
> Mimosa
> ...



Thanks Matt.  :wubu:



Micara said:


> It's been awhile. Here are my guys:
> 
> Twilley
> weirdo890
> ...



:shocked: A Twilley-Dromond sandwich. :eat2:



Adamantoise said:


> Mimosa
> spiritangel
> Deacone
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...



Thank you so much. 



samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Mimosa
> Casting Pearls
> ...



Thanks Scooter. Miss you!


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Linda said:


> Thanks Matt.  :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss you too LindaLoo. We should chat soon!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 3, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> *HDAngel 15*



*FEELING LOVED....awwwws back at choo (((SCOTT))) * :wubu:


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 3, 2012)

Micara said:


> It's been awhile. Here are my guys:
> 
> :wubu: Twilley
> :wubu: weirdo890
> ...



heeeeeeeee! :>


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



Thank you and it's returned!!!



samuraiscott said:


> Here is a short list for the first time ever, in no particular order:
> 
> Mimosa
> *Casting Pearls*
> ...



GREAT SCOTT!! Hah! Thanks sweetie!

I'm very flattered to be included on so many lists.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2012)

In no particular order:

littlefairywren
lovelocs
castingpearls
the dark lady
hozay garseeya
melian
librarygirl


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> littlefairywren
> lovelocs
> ...


I love you too, Sassilicious.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I love you too, Sassilicious.



*puts Barry White music on in the background*



There's so many awesomesauce people on here.


....

Unfortunately I think it's purely down to numbers.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> *puts Barry White music on in the background*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ijL2tljdI


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I like this one better:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ijL2tljdI



Good choice.

Gooooood choice.

This gives me a thread idea.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 4, 2012)

I like sasquatch, just because I live in his migratory path.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I like sasquatch, just because I live in his migratory path.



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 4, 2012)

Could be... but look at my "location"


<---------------


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Could be... but look at my "location"
> 
> 
> <---------------



:shocked:

*checks the size of his feet*


----------



## Librarygirl (Nov 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> littlefairywren
> lovelocs
> ...



Thank you! Two mentions on here in a week - I must be going up in the 'DIMs' world, lol!

And yes, you did right adding the 'in no particular order'....I might have been offended else!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 6, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Thank you! Two mentions on here in a week - I must be going up in the 'DIMs' world, lol!
> 
> And yes, you did right adding the 'in no particular order'....I might have been offended else!



Oh hush!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 14, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...


Oh my...


Sasquatch! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> littlefairywren
> lovelocs
> ...


I feel my lovely hips may have confused you as to my gender identity. But all the same, "oh you!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2012)

Deven said:


> My updated list:
> 
> No order.
> 
> ...



What a truly lovely surprise! You're a sweetheart!



Sasquatch! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> littlefairywren
> lovelocs
> ...



I know you say "no particular order" but I'm really liking your order lol. You sir, are a true gentleman and I think the sun shines out of your patootie


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 14, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> What a truly lovely surprise! You're a sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you say "no particular order" but I'm really liking your order lol. You sir, are a true gentleman and I think the sun shines out of your patootie



And as a gentleman, I must ask you not to look directly at the sun.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 20, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> But seriously, I still have a crush on Danielson123



^Yep. This.


----------



## Piink (Apr 7, 2013)

I've got a crush on someone. :wubu:

I'm pretty sure he knows who he is, though. So no need for me to name names! lol


----------



## Twilley (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not nearly as active as I oughtta be, but let's just say I have a crush on EVERYONE


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 8, 2013)

still uncrushable and unsmooshable


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Apr 9, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> still uncrushable and unsmooshable



Seriously? Nah. I'm always glad to see you've posted, might just be a little crush. :blush:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 9, 2013)

Piink said:


> I've got a crush on someone. :wubu:
> 
> I'm pretty sure he knows who he is, though. So no need for me to name names! lol



Lucky dude!


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 9, 2013)

Never2fat4me said:


> Lucky dude!



Very lucky indeed sir


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2013)

Names need naming!! Don't be shy. This isn't the anonymous crush thread, after all


----------



## Piink (Apr 9, 2013)

big_lad27 said:


> Very lucky indeed sir



Are claiming your bragging rights? 



penguin said:


> Names need naming!! Don't be shy. This isn't the anonymous crush thread, after all



I think he let the cat out of the bag anyways! lol


----------



## mimosa (Apr 14, 2013)

I am totally crushing on two awesome guys:

Johnny718Bravo:wubu:


rickydaniels:wubu:


They know how to treat a lady. :batting:


----------



## ODFFA (May 29, 2013)

I’ve been on Dims exactly one year today! :bounce: 

I believe this permits me to get just a little cumbaya on you all. So, bear with me.....you know, just this once  I thought I’d make a little crush list of people that have been on my mind lately, say a little something to them/about them and add a song that makes me think of their amazingness whenever I hear it. 

PS: You guys know how much awesomesaucery goes on here and I’m only human, so if you’re not on this list, I prrrrobably still think you’re fantastic.


*Spiritangel-Amanda:* You remind me of everything that’s important in life and you are one beautiful specimen of woman. This is an Afrikaans song, but it’s sung by another lovely Amanda and I think of you every time I hear it. (I did take a crack at translating it; the English is in the description box.) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djI-8Wv9QGA"]Slippers Van Satyn &#8211; Amanda Strydom[/ame]

*Amaranthine-Amanda:* You’re the personification of that famous quote by Marianne Williamson. You have such an empowering and liberating presence. I am one among many on here that have benefited from it. What You Want &#8211; Evanescence 

*Dark Lady:* Ravishingly beautiful in mind, body and spirit. I’ve learned a lot from having the pleasure of seeing you be so unapologetically true to yourself. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebT_aWqidKA"]Precious Dark &#8211; Inidica [/ame]

*Sassy:* I bow to your astonishing wit, sir. And I love that you use your superpowers for good. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lG2zPKo9e4"]Angel Of Music &#8211; Phantom Of The Opera[/ame]

*Hozay:* I want what you’re having. Your love of life, music and all things awesome is so freakin’ contagious. Lucky us. Your compliments are also really amazing and sincere, and have meant a lot to me. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHP-Io31fvs"]Life Is A Highway &#8211; Rascal Flatts[/ame] (Personally, I really love this version)

*Surly:* Well, you’re Canadian, so there’s that. You’ve just been so lovely and kind to me from day one and instantly made me feel like a part of this community. I love how _real_ you are. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3bVwmOnLbk"]Haunted By Love &#8211; Dominique Fricot[/ame] (You introduced me to this song and I’m haunted by your awesomeness every time it comes up on my mp3 player)

*Tad:* The voice of reason; and also a Canadian. I always find myself wanting to know what your take on a particular discussion is. Your posts and messages are always ridiculously logical, wise and encouraging, and you will never ever get a TL;DR from me. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwHWqZmAB00"]Idioteque &#8211; Radiohead, as covered by Vienna Teng[/ame]


I’m a better OD because of all of you. Not even kidding.

THANK YOU, DIMS :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2013)

I'm verklempt. :blush:

You're such a wonderful addition to our community. THANK YOU for sticking around and being so lovely, honest, open and sweet.


Tina 





ODFFA said:


> *Surly:* Well, youre Canadian, so theres that. Youve just been so lovely and kind to me from day one and instantly made me feel like a part of this community. I love how _real_ you are. Haunted By Love  Dominique Fricot (You introduced me to this song and Im haunted by your awesomeness every time it comes up on my mp3 player)


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 29, 2013)

Suddenly I have a huge crush on ODFFA for writing such a lovely post.




There's 2 ladies that immediately came to mind when I saw this thread but since one is married and the other would've gotten me thrown in jail during my entire 20's I'll keep my mouth shut. For once.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Ive been on Dims exactly one year today! :bounce:
> 
> I believe this permits me to get just a little cumbaya on you all. So, bear with me.....you know, just this once  I thought Id make a little crush list of people that have been on my mind lately, say a little something to them/about them and add a song that makes me think of their amazingness whenever I hear it.
> 
> ...


 snipped for length 

You just bought tears to my eyes you amazing soul, I have been having the worst week healthwise and this just made my day.

You are Amazing, I love seeing your posts here and elsewhere and love watching you grow as a person through your interactions here. Lots of Big squishy hugs


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jun 1, 2013)

Cross-posting from the other thread OD posted in, I just wanted to heap more loves on her. :kiss2: <3


----------



## mimosa (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a friendly crush on a police officer in my town. He was extremely helpful and kind to me. I know it's his job. But he does it so well. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 4, 2013)

If you showed him a flash of cleavage, it's no wonder he was so kind.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha! Not really. I looked like crappola when I saw him. No cleavage involved.  Like I said, he was just doing his job. :happy:

Note to self: Use a little cleavage next time I see policeman/fire fighter.


Dromond said:


> If you showed him a flash of cleavage, it's no wonder he was so kind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2013)

mimosa said:


> Haha! Not really. I looked like crappola when I saw him. No cleavage involved.  Like I said, he was just doing his job. :happy:
> 
> Note to self: Use a little cleavage next time I see policeman/fire fighter.


I read your earlier post today, on my cell, before I ran out to drive to the post office. There were construction workers on a small bridge I had to go over and I glanced over at one who was shirtless and just standing there watching cars go by (exactly three lol) and he looked at me and flexed so exaggeratedly that I burst out laughing and he did too and I drove off thinking of YOU and laughing.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 5, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I read your earlier post today, on my cell, before I ran out to drive to the post office. There were construction workers on a small bridge I had to go over and I glanced over at one who was shirtless and just standing there watching cars go by (exactly three lol) and he looked at me and flexed so exaggeratedly that I burst out laughing and he did too and I drove off thinking of YOU and laughing.



Hahaha! Sweet. xo:kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 15, 2013)

Dims Crush...

I haz it.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 15, 2013)

I also got one. It developed pretty well.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 19, 2013)

My Dims crushes:

mimosa
dharmabean
vampirekitten
Victoria08

and so many more. :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 19, 2013)

Awe!! :: kicks rock with toe:: 

You make me all blushy like.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a few Dims crushes :happy: 
But a lot of them don't post anymore


----------



## mimosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> My Dims crushes:
> 
> mimosa
> dharmabean
> ...



Thanks, Weirdo.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 23, 2013)

*CRUSHES galore over here. :wubu:

Mi mamá dice: Enamorada como un gallo.*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

mimosa said:


> *CRUSHES galore over here. :wubu:
> 
> Mi mamá dice: Enamorada como un gallo.*



Who are you crushing on, little lady?


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm always available to be crushed on


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

penguin said:


> I'm always available to be crushed on



You and me both sister.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Who are you crushing on, little lady?



One of my crushes is on your blue eyes, Mr. Weirdo. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

mimosa said:


> One of my crushes is on your blue eyes, Mr. Weirdo. :wubu:



Little old me? :blush: Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## Oona (Jun 26, 2013)

I definitely have a couple Dims crushes :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 26, 2013)

penguin said:


> I'm always available to be crushed on



I cannot believe there are not hordes of us crushing on you, Penguin! You have one of the sunniest personalities here and are so smart, funny and pretty. What's not to love!?

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oona
Penguin
Lovelyone
x0emnem0x
ConnieLynn
loopytheone
Sweetie
BigBeautifulMe
Shan34
Love2BNaughty
JulieD
KittyKitten
**GoofyGirl**(i think this is how she has it spelled lol)

Hmm all i can think of for now lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry if i left anyone out that i can't think of at the moment.


----------



## penguin (Jun 27, 2013)

Never2fat4me said:


> I cannot believe there are not hordes of us crushing on you, Penguin! You have one of the sunniest personalities here and are so smart, funny and pretty. What's not to love!?
> 
> - Chris :wubu:





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Penguin



Thank you both  With how I've been feeling today, this was definitely wonderful to see! :wubu:


----------



## Oona (Jun 27, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oona



<3 Thanks doll!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 28, 2013)

penguin said:


> Thank you both  With how I've been feeling today, this was definitely wonderful to see! :wubu:



Your welcome Penguin well you know i have always crushed on you from the start so.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oona said:


> <3 Thanks doll!



Welcome Oona.:wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 29, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> loopytheone



Oh my gosh, thank you very muchly! :blush:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2013)

I need to work on an updated platonic crush list.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oona
> Penguin
> Lovelyone
> x0emnem0x
> ...



I;m still on your list, Thank you.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 30, 2013)

All u lovley ladies are on my crush list:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2013)

balletguy said:


> All u lovley ladies are on my crush list:wubu:



you charmer hedging your bets a bit are you not?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 30, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you very muchly! :blush:



Much welcome loopy, i think your wonderful. 



Lovelyone said:


> I;m still on your list, Thank you.



Yes you are, you were always there.:blush: always liked ya. :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have Hyde Park crushes on 

Cinnamitch
Donna
Blackjack
Dromond
Big Beautiful Dreamer
Devon
and TonyNYC


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have Hyde Park crushes on
> 
> Cinnamitch
> Donna
> ...



*H-Park "Crush hug" to the lovely Diana_Prince and Thank you *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww gosh, now I might have to be nice. Thank you !



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have Hyde Park crushes on
> 
> Cinnamitch
> Donna
> ...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 30, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Aww gosh, now I might have to be nice. Thank you !



Don't me nice! I like you cause you're not nice 

You are the queen of the perfectly time "pfffft" dismissal!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 30, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> *H-Park "Crush hug" to the lovely Diana_Prince and Thank you *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



You're welcome. I enjoy the MMA and wrestling gifs. I love the humor!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 30, 2013)

Graduated at the top of the class in Pffting.




Diana_Prince245 said:


> Don't me nice! I like you cause you're not nice
> 
> You are the queen of the perfectly time "pfffft" dismissal!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Aww gosh, *now I might have to be nice.* Thank you !



Nobody would buy it.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have Hyde Park crushes on
> 
> Cinnamitch
> Donna
> ...



Thank you! :happy:

I see I'm in VERY good company!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ladies, ladies! Don't crowd! There's enough Lloyd to crush on, okay?


----------



## mimosa (Jul 5, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Ladies, ladies! Don't crowd! There's enough Lloyd to crush on, okay?



Whew! I was worried there for a moment!


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a crush on...well he already knows who he is


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am crushing on HeavyDuty24 :batting::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 15, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> I am crushing on HeavyDuty24 :batting::smitten:



And he is crushing on her.:smitten:


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 15, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oona
> Penguin
> Lovelyone
> x0emnem0x
> ...



You just made my day Heavyduty...I couldn't sleep so I figured I peek in here and...thank you. :wubu:


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmm no crushes right now....however someone might have caught my eye


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> Hmm no crushes right now....however someone might have caught my eye




Well make sure you reach out and message her at least


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 15, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> Well make sure you reach out and message her at least



Yes sometimes you have to put yourself out there and tell them! I never use to but now I know its a must. I dont want to feel like I missed out on anything in life but thats just me  And I have a feeling that they will have a crush on your right back! You seem like a really good guy and very nice that means alot!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you!



HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oona
> Penguin
> Lovelyone
> x0emnem0x
> ...


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 15, 2013)

Heavyduty24 is a Hottie and then some!! :smitten::eat2::batting: Ohhhh my, just sayin haha!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Heavyduty24 is a Hottie and then some!! :smitten::eat2::batting: Ohhhh my, just sayin haha!



Haha o thanks! missy is very great and incredibly awesome, she takes my breathe away! :smitten::bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> You just made my day Heavyduty...I couldn't sleep so I figured I peek in here and...thank you. :wubu:





ConnieLynn said:


> Thank you!



Much welcome! you guys are great!:bow:


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 16, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha o thanks! missy is very great and incredibly awesome, she takes my breathe away! :smitten::bow:



Awww thanks, you know I feel the same


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Awww thanks, you know I feel the same



O same here you know you have my heart! :wubu:


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 16, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> O same here you know you have my heart! :wubu:



And you have mine, you sexy man you :wubu::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> And you have mine, you sexy man you :wubu::smitten:



Aw thanks! you already know how i feel! :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 16, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Aw thanks! you already know how i feel! :wubu:





missyj1978 said:


> And you have mine, you sexy man you :wubu::smitten:





HeavyDuty24 said:


> O same here you know you have my heart! :wubu:





missyj1978 said:


> Awww thanks, you know I feel the same





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha o thanks! missy is very great and incredibly awesome, she takes my breathe away! :smitten::bow:





missyj1978 said:


> Heavyduty24 is a Hottie and then some!! Ohhhh my, just sayin haha!



Bloody hell, you two - get a room!


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Bloody hell, you two - get a room!



Hahahaha


----------



## Dromond (Aug 16, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Bloody hell, you two - get a room!



Well it IS the crush thread, and they are clearly crushing on each other, so it is on topic...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Bloody hell, you two - get a room!



I did! i could only afford Motel 6, there's a roach in the corner eyeing me, but hope that's ok with her! XD


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Well it IS the crush thread, and they are clearly crushing on each other, so it is on topic...



True, but it's ok, i'll chill Haha Lol.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 16, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I did! i could only afford Motel 6, there's a roach in the corner eyeing me, but hope that's ok with her! XD



Well I can certainly see what she sees in you....err....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Well I can certainly see what she sees in you....err....



Haha I can too, it's my sense of humor. haha since I was obviously joking! lol. I would do so much better then that! lol.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 3, 2013)

I think it has become obvious that some crushes could potentially become more, I say good for ya if it does, never be afraid to reach out it may be the best thing you ever do!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want: 


Gingembre
SurlySomething
Penguin
ODFFA
who else...

LovelyLady
Fat0796 or whatever the numbers are
DaddyOh
Tad
Dromond
Chaz
XenomoprhX or however you spell it
Amaranthine
and potentially any pale, redheaded or canadian girl who crosses my path.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I could easily say Oona and x0emnem0X. :wubu:


----------



## Oona (Sep 4, 2013)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I think I could easily say Oona and x0emnem0X. :wubu:



Aw, thanks doll ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2013)

Yay Canada!

:wubu:

Thanks, Josie. You know it's mutual. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> 
> [*]SurlySomething
> ...


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 4, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> 
> Gingembre
> ...



Meeting me in person knocked me off the list didn't it


----------



## Dromond (Sep 4, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> 
> Gingembre
> ...



You know the bromance goes both ways. :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 5, 2013)

Dromond said:


> You know the bromance goes both ways. :smitten:


Film or it never happened...


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 5, 2013)

Dromond said:


> You know the bromance goes both ways. :smitten:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Film or it never happened...



Seek Bromance (Official Video)


----------



## penguin (Sep 5, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> Penguin


You can crush on me any time, baby. I'll do it right back!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the biggest crush on Sasquatch! right now...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I have the biggest crush on Sasquatch! right now...



He's a cool guy, don't know how I forgot to add him to my list.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> He's a cool guy, don't know how I forgot to add him to my list.



Among others!!!! Lol


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 8, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *Gingembre*
> SurlySomething
> Penguin
> ODFFA
> ...



I'm gonna go right ahead and assume that this list is in order of preference, mmmkay?! 



Aust99 said:


> Among others!!!! Lol



Aww! Shame on you, Josie! You're on my list, doll


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> Among others!!!! Lol





Gingembre said:


> I'm gonna go right ahead and assume that this list is in order of preference, mmmkay?!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Shame on you, Josie! You're on my list, doll



Of course of course! It's hard to keep these lists in order, if you're Australian, Canadian, pale, are a redhead or any combination of the above, you're clearly on the hozay train.


----------



## Oona (Sep 8, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Of course of course! It's hard to keep these lists in order, if you're Australian, Canadian, pale, are a redhead or any combination of the above, you're clearly on the hozay train.



So... I'm not on this list?


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Oona said:


> So... I'm not on this list?



I have a heavy DIMS crush on Oona.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 9, 2013)

Oona said:


> So... I'm not on this list?



Welcome to the club. The BITTER club.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Of course of course! It's hard to keep these lists in order, if you're Australian, Canadian, pale, are a redhead or any combination of the above, you're clearly on the hozay train.



Thank goodness I was about to curl up in my sock drawer and cry for a week ala Ron Weasley in AVPM


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 9, 2013)

Paquito said:


> Welcome to the club. The BITTER club.



Awww. I was going to ask him where your name was. I am truly surprised you were not listed and as #1 (no offense Laura haha)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2013)

Paquito said:


> Welcome to the club. The BITTER club.


That's okay. Plenty of cool people in OUR club.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ha ha sounds like Hozay can't win.... Crush list posting regret I'm sure!


----------



## Oona (Sep 11, 2013)

Paquito said:


> Welcome to the club. The BITTER club.





CastingPearls said:


> That's okay. Plenty of cool people in OUR club.



Agreed. We may be bitter, but we are awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2013)

Oona said:


> Agreed, we are bitter but awesome!



I tried to rep you for this....bitter IS better


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> Ha ha sounds like Hozay can't win.... Crush list posting regret I'm sure!



Instant regret.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 11, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Instant regret.



Just say you have a crush on everyone. Voila!, problem solved


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a crush on The Dark Lady because she is witty and a bit cray cray in that special way! :batting:

Oh! And Amaranthine because she is deep :kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Just say you have a crush on everyone. Voila!, problem solved



That would lessen the power of the Hozay Love. It has to be earned and is coveted.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 12, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I have a crush on The Dark Lady because she is witty and a bit cray cray in that special way! :batting:
> 
> Oh! And Amaranthine because she is deep :kiss2:



Great taste.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Great taste.



You got that right! Consider yourself on my list now for this keen observation. You're welcome!

Hozay has an honorable mention as well just for putting me on a list!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Great taste.



Less filling.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Less filling.



Miller Lite!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 15, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I have a crush on The Dark Lady because she is witty and a bit cray cray in that special way! :batting:
> 
> Oh! And Amaranthine because she is deep :kiss2:



Affections returned, sister queen! :kiss2:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 15, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I have a crush on The Dark Lady because she is witty and a bit cray cray in that special way! :batting:
> 
> Oh! And Amaranthine because she is deep :kiss2:





The Dark Lady said:


> Affections returned, sister queen! :kiss2:



Couldn't have said it better myself! 

And Hozay: Your list is a wonderous place to be. You're alright


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 15, 2013)

How could I have forgotten the vegan queen VeggieForever?! She's a hoot. Such positivity emanating from her at all times. She's the funkiest of funkies.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree! I also have a girl crush on Veggie Forever! :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 20, 2013)

I only make Hozay's list by default. That's not good enough


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2013)

I also have another crush. But he's not on Dimensions.:wubu:


----------



## reuben6380 (Sep 24, 2013)

While all the ladies on the Dimms board are beautiful and effervescent I am not really at liberty to have any crushes on any of numerous lovely women that grace us with they're charm and wisdom everyday with out risk of sleeping on the couch. So at this time i submit a man crush on Tad. How does he enlighten every thread he has ever posted on? Always candid and strait forward with a practical no-nonsense approach with out the need to hide behind humor or sarcasm? While simultaneously remaining approachable and compassionate to others thought and feelings? I would swear he has roundtable of learned village elders and college professors locked up in his basement! Though I have never actually spoken directly to the man nor have every really replied to any of his posts  I am always humbled by his incite.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweetie. I don't even have to think about it.

Also Oona but she and I are buds so


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 30, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> Sweetie. I don't even have to think about it.
> 
> Also Oona but she and I are buds so



Right back at you Miskatonic. :wubu:


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Right back at you Miskatonic. :wubu:



High five!


----------



## Oona (Sep 30, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> Sweetie. I don't even have to think about it.
> 
> Also Oona but she and I are buds so



Aw thanks, Doll ^.^


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 30, 2013)

I am now opening applications for "people on dims I get on with".


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> 
> Gingembre
> ...



Regarding the OD mention....  :bow:  :bounce: :happy:
The rest of this list reeks of taste it's so repost-worthy. I am in mighty fine company on this list of hard earned Hozay Love.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 5, 2013)

Geekgamero1
Dromond
Daddyoh
Miskatonic
Mimosa
Spiritangel
HozayGarseeyah
Penguin
ODFFA
HeavyDuty
Snuggletiger
Oona

I know there are more but my soon to be 50 year old brain is struggling lol...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> HeavyDuty
> 
> I know there are more but my soon to be 50 year old brain is struggling lol...




Aw thanks Sweetie!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...



Wow, thank you! I've got some good company here!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...




Aww shucks you know how much I love and adore you so the feeling is mutual


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...



Such a good list


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 6, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> While all the ladies on the Dimms board are beautiful and effervescent I am not really at liberty to have any crushes on any of numerous lovely women that grace us with they're charm and wisdom everyday with out risk of sleeping on the couch. So at this time i submit a man crush on Tad. How does he enlighten every thread he has ever posted on? Always candid and strait forward with a practical no-nonsense approach with out the need to hide behind humor or sarcasm? While simultaneously remaining approachable and compassionate to others thought and feelings? I would swear he has roundtable of learned village elders and college professors locked up in his basement! Though I have never actually spoken directly to the man nor have every really replied to any of his posts  I am always humbled by his incite.


T H I S !




Sweetie said:


> *snip*
> ODFFA
> *snip*
> 
> I know there are more but my soon to be 50 year old brain is struggling lol...



Shut up! You are not 50 :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love this thread because I can be as shameless as I want:
> 
> 
> DaddyOh



:blush: This is freakin' awesome!!!



Dromond said:


> You know the bromance goes both ways. :smitten:



What Dromond said.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Film or it never happened...



What the hell. Somebody bring the camera and we'll just make it a 3 way


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...



I guess I should read entire threads before posting. So to quote myself...
:blush: This is freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 6, 2013)

CarlaSixx
Mimosa
Green Eyed Fairy
Oona
Spiritangel
missyj1978
lovelylady78
Gingembre


----------



## Oona (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> *snip*
> Oona
> 
> I know there are more but my soon to be 50 year old brain is struggling lol...





DKnight00 said:


> *snip*
> Oona
> *snip*



Aw you two made my morning when I read this ^.^ thanks, lovelies!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 6, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Such a good list



Missy...See...I knew I was forgetting someone dammit! You are DEFINITELY ON MY CRUSH LIST. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Thank you.  It feels good to be crushed on, especially by such a nice guy.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...



That just made my stressful day a little more awesome  Hmm appears we have a few in common too....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Missy...See...I knew I was forgetting someone dammit! You are DEFINITELY ON MY CRUSH LIST. :wubu:




She is on mine too, Missy is awesome.:wubu:


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 6, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...


Aww thanks your always such a nice guy 



Sweetie said:


> Missy...See...I knew I was forgetting someone dammit! You are DEFINITELY ON MY CRUSH LIST. :wubu:


Your on mine as well :wubu::bow:



HeavyDuty24 said:


> She is on mine too, Missy is awesome.:wubu:


Thanks  I happen to think your pretty badass yourself:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 6, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Awww thank you so much Sweets


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Shucks I am honoured to be on such an amazing list


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Dromond
> Daddyoh
> Miskatonic
> ...





DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> *Mimosa*
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Why thank you! :wubu: Sending lots of crush lovin' back to you both!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 7, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Wow! I got a mention!  And in great company :happy: 
So sweet. Thanks!


----------



## penguin (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Geekgamero1
> Penguin
> 
> I know there are more but my soon to be 50 year old brain is struggling lol...



Aww, thank you! That's definitely a great group to be in!


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 8, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> CarlaSixx
> Mimosa
> Green Eyed Fairy
> Oona
> ...



Ooooh, thanks very much! Flattered


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok here goes...
Heavyduty24
Sweetie
Spiritangel
Heavyduty24
DKnight00
Green Eyed Fairy
Heavyduty24 LOLLLL!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 9, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Ok here goes...
> Heavyduty24
> Sweetie
> Spiritangel
> ...




Nice list! and right back at cha! :happy::bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Ok here goes...
> Heavyduty24
> Sweetie
> Spiritangel
> ...



Oh my I am truly Honoured to be amongst such outstanding company, and have to say you are Amazing yourself Missyj


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 9, 2013)

Also forgot to add superodalisque!


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 9, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Ok here goes...
> Heavyduty24
> Sweetie
> Spiritangel
> ...



Thanks !! and funny !!!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 9, 2013)

A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:

Dromond
Oona
CPProp
Weirdo
HDANGEL
MissyJ
HeavyDuty
Sweetie
freakyfred
VeggieForever
Esther
fat[numbers]
Djudex
Loopytheone

And, gosh, soooooo many others :happy:


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 9, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Ok here goes...
> Heavyduty24
> Sweetie
> Spiritangel
> ...



You just made my day.  :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm so happy to be on this list.    :wubu:


ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> 
> Dromond
> Oona
> ...


----------



## Oona (Oct 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> 
> Dromond
> *Oona*
> ...



Aw! Thank you <3 :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> 
> Dromond
> Oona
> ...



Awww, thank you!


----------



## Oona (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond
Miskatonic
spookytwigg
tankguy
geekgamer01
MattB
fat9276
Tad
Sweetie
Vanilla Gorilla
spiritangel
balletguy
Adamantoise
ODFFA
Hozay J Garseeya

I'm sure I missed someone (or everyone else), so don't think I don't luff you <3


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2013)

My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.

In no order whatsoever, I present...

The Women:
Mishty
CastingPearls
Cinnamitch
LovelyLady78
Penguin
Green Eyed Fairy
spiritangel
YourPlumpPrincess
luscious_lulu
BullseyeB
Isamarie
liz(di-va)
Carrie
JoyJoy
Ample Pie
Micara
Alicia Rose
BigBeautifulMe
CarlaSixx
LittleFairyWren
Diana Prince 245
Mimosa
Deven
Zowie
Lamia
Melian
Jeeshchristina
Linda
HottiMegan
ODFFA
Loopytheone
Oona
Gingembre
dharmabean
Sweetie
Surlysomething
Aust99
fat9276
The Dark Lady
Amaranthine
NewfieGal
x0emenem0x (did I get that right?)
Tahlia (new, but chats a lot - is very smart and funny)
Big Beautiful Dreamer - the best cat herder in town
KittyKitten
fatandproud

The Men:
CleverBomb
Matthias
Sasquatch
Hozay
Scorcese
Tad
Paquito

And honorable mention goes to Conrad for making this place possible.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> 
> Dromond
> Oona
> ...



Crickey - Im flabbergasted, infact my gast has never been so flabbered  thanks awfully.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> 
> Dromond
> Oona
> ...




Aw thanks! so proud to be on such a good list!


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> The Women:
> Mishty
> CastingPearls
> Cinnamitch
> ...



Gosh, I'm in great company here! Thanks, Dro!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



Thank you, Dro. I love your list and am touched that I hold a place there.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dro...I needed to feel some love today.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



Hugs Dro you know I adore you  I am so so very honoured to be on such an amazing list of people


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2013)

Back atcha! 



Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



I'm honored, and as others have said, in amazing company. Thank you so much.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list..........
> 
> *CastingPearls*





Thanks, Dro. It's nice to feel loved and I'm in such stellar company!:bow:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 9, 2013)

Oona said:


> *snip*
> Vanilla Gorilla
> *snip*
> 
> I'm sure I missed someone (or everyone else), so don't think I don't luff you <3



Awwww yeahhh made a list! ... Thank you made my day


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2013)

Dang it!

Dang it!

Dang it!

After all that brain wracking and revising, I STILL managed to leave someone off! :doh:

Add Chunkeymonkey to my list.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Oct 10, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



OMG! I got mentioned. Thanks Dro! =D


----------



## waldo (Oct 10, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> While all the ladies on the Dimms board are beautiful and effervescent I am not really at liberty to have any crushes on any of numerous lovely women that grace us with they're charm and wisdom everyday with out risk of sleeping on the couch. So at this time i submit a man crush on Tad. How does he enlighten every thread he has ever posted on? Always candid and strait forward with a practical no-nonsense approach with out the need to hide behind humor or sarcasm? While simultaneously remaining approachable and compassionate to others thought and feelings? I would swear he has roundtable of learned village elders and college professors locked up in his basement! Though I have never actually spoken directly to the man nor have every really replied to any of his posts  I am always humbled by his incite.



I already spend my share of time sleeping on the couch, but I concur with your sentiment nonetheless. There continues to be a lot of insightful and intelligent people participating here. In general, I really admire anyone who isn't afraid to speak their mind and put someone else in their place when warranted, but when it is a women who does that, well...:blush: I don't do man crushes, but Tad is definitely one wise and articulate dude:bow:



DKnight00 said:


> Also forgot to add superodalisque!



Yes a true fat acceptance champion and a great asset to these boards. Notice it gets pretty boring around here (Main Board at least) when she isn't around.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2013)

ODFFA is totally going on my list. Can't believe I forgot about her.

Oh, and loopytheone! And Penguin. And definitely Sweetie.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Dang it!
> 
> Dang it!
> 
> ...



And I forgot SuperO as well. Oy. My brain really is shot.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Gosh, I'm in great company here! Thanks, Dro!





littlefairywren said:


> Thank you, Dro. I love your list and am touched that I hold a place there.





lovelylady78 said:


> Thanks, Dro...I needed to feel some love today.





spiritangel said:


> Hugs Dro you know I adore you  I am so so very honoured to be on such an amazing list of people





Surlysomething said:


> Back atcha!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm honored, and as others have said, in amazing company. Thank you so much.





CastingPearls said:


> Thanks, Dro. It's nice to feel loved and I'm in such stellar company!:bow:





Tahlia said:


> OMG! I got mentioned. Thanks Dro! =D



You're all very welcome. It is my honor to know you.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for including me on your lists Dromond and Bmann... I am honored. :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 10, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



I'm entirely surprised and flattered. I've always enjoyed reading your posts around the board as well. Thank you so much for adding me to such a lovely list :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks dromond for allowing me to be a part of your amazing list I am in great company!!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> A few additions to the ones I've already mentioned on here:
> Loopytheone
> 
> And, gosh, soooooo many others :happy:





Dromond said:


> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> The Women:
> Loopytheone
> ...



Sqquuuuueeee~!! Thank you so much both of you! :wubu: 

ODFFA you would _definitely_ be on my list and Dromond is so awesome I am hugely flattered!! And of course I agree completely that Conrad should be on everybody's list just for making this place exist! :bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got a few...

ConnieLynn
mimosa
Linda
lovelylady78


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you. That's fine company to be in a list with 



ScreamingChicken said:


> I've got a few...
> 
> ConnieLynn
> mimosa
> ...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 11, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I've got a few...
> 
> ConnieLynn
> mimosa
> ...



I'm so surprised and flattered by this! Thank you. :blush::happy:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 12, 2013)

*Dromond and screaming chicken thanks for the crush mention. sending hugs and crush vibes back at ya! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My list, it is long. It is a list of people I really like/admire/think are hot. There are others who could be on this list, but they are inactive so I didn't include them. If you are an active member and think I should have you on my list, but your name does not appear, I apologize. My brain is not what it used to be and my memory is shot.
> 
> In no order whatsoever, I present...
> 
> ...



Thank you Dro- you're on my list for sure- if I ever make one. I'm scared of offending someone with my sketchy memory :doh:


----------



## penguin (Oct 13, 2013)

Dromond said:


> ...Penguin...





bmann0413 said:


> ODFFA is totally going on my list. Can't believe I forgot about her.
> 
> Oh, and loopytheone! And Penguin. And definitely Sweetie.



Thank you both so much. I really needed this


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)

I got a crush on Oona.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 15, 2014)

Oona (my wifey)
crosseyedhamster
Blackjack
big_lad27
Miskatonic
Hozay J Garseeya
BigCutieLaurel (she is GORGEOUS)
ClutchingIA19 
geekgamer01
Dromond
Vanilla Gorilla
lovelylady78 

Can't think of any more off the top of my head...


----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)



Luff yew! <3


----------



## Dromond (Jan 15, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)
> crosseyedhamster
> Blackjack
> big_lad27
> ...



Thank you! Unfortunately, I can't rep you. Darned rep limits.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)
> crosseyedhamster
> Blackjack
> big_lad27
> ...



Thank you, so nice of you.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 15, 2014)

You're very welcome


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 15, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oona
> Penguin
> Lovelyone
> x0emnem0x
> ...



Just now saw this post too so thank you!

Also a few more names to add to my list.... 

DeathMetalKenny 
MrSensible
NYCGabriel
AdmiralSnackbar
Twilley
ScreamingChicken
Victoria08
TwilightStarr


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 15, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)
> crosseyedhamster
> Blackjack
> big_lad27
> ...



Aww...thank you, darling! :kiss2:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 16, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just now saw this post too so thank you!
> 
> Also a few more names to add to my list....
> 
> ...




Aww! Thanks!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome ladies


----------



## MrSensible (Jan 16, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just now saw this post too so thank you!
> 
> Also a few more names to add to my list....
> 
> ...



Wow, I really wasn't expecting to see my name around here (especially since I've been somewhat of a ghost lately.) 

Thanks for making my night -- the feeling is definitely mutual :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 17, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Wow, I really wasn't expecting to see my name around here (especially since I've been somewhat of a ghost lately.)
> 
> Thanks for making my night -- the feeling is definitely mutual :wubu:



Well you're welcome and thank you as well, how can someone not crush on you, with such a handsome face?


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 17, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just now saw this post too so thank you!
> 
> Also a few more names to add to my list....
> 
> ...



 Thank you!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2014)

Extinctor100
Lil BigginZ
Vanilla Gorilla
biglynch
mdecker93
Treach
Hozay J Garseeya
warwagon86
reuben6380
Geodetic_Effect
Mr Gosh
spookytwigg
Extinctor100


----------



## MrSensible (Jan 17, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Well you're welcome and thank you as well, how can someone not crush on you, with such a handsome face?



Damn these rep limits!

And thank you, really :blush:. Once again, the feeling is very mutual -- your profile pic rocks .


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 20, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)
> crosseyedhamster
> Blackjack
> *big_lad27*
> ...



Well thankyou for the crush mention, may just be my first on this topic lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 20, 2014)

X0emnem0x
Oona 
CarlaSixx
lovelylady78
Victoria08
TwilightStarr
spiritangel
CastingPearls
mimosa
Penguin
HottiMegan
Loopytheone
Gigembre
Newfiegal
BigBeautifulMe
Missyj1978
GreenEyedFairy
Ms Charlotte BBW
Aurora
largenlovely
ConnieLynn
Imaginarydiva21
AnnMarie
veggieforever


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



At the top of the list! Score!  Hehe thank you, though. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> ...snip...
> lovelylady78
> ...snip...



Thank you! :blush:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Gi(n)gembre



Oooh! Long time since I been on a list! Thanks very much!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 20, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona (my wifey)
> crosseyedhamster
> Blackjack
> big_lad27
> ...





TwilightStarr said:


> Extinctor100
> Lil BigginZ
> Vanilla Gorilla
> biglynch
> ...





ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



UGH! Suck it everyone!

Also, Clutching, I know I'm not on your list, but I'm going to just assume you forgot to add me so I just went ahead and thanked you ahead of time.


----------



## penguin (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Penguin



Thank you! I'm in some fine company there


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Clutching  Nice to be noticed around here.


----------



## Oona (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Oona



Thank you, sunshine! ^.^


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



Honored to be on a list with such wonderful people. Thank you.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 21, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



:happy: Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...


Thank you so much. You're not so bad yourself  

I'm honored to be among such a stellar group.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 21, 2014)

who else? :wubu:


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 21, 2014)

BC Summer
BC Echo
Big Beautiful Me
Ms Charlotte
Cat
Ms Victoria 
Valentine
Patty
:bow:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 21, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



I am so flattered! Thank you sweetie! (BTW...I have a crush on you too  )


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 21, 2014)

MarkZ said:


> BC Summer
> BC Echo
> Big Beautiful Me
> Ms Charlotte
> ...



Wow! I feel so loved today! Thank you Mark!! :kiss2: xo


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 21, 2014)

I've debated on posting my crushes since I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings...but here goes :smitten:

Dansinfool 
bbwbud
Rojodi
wabullets
ClutchingIA19
MarkZ
luvssbbws
zbot19
azerty
big_gurl_lvr

If I forgot anyone else...sorry! 

xoxo


----------



## azerty (Jan 21, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I've debated on posting my crushes since I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings...but here goes :smitten:
> 
> Dansinfool
> bbwbud
> ...



Thank you dear Ms Charlotte.
I must say you are also one of my crushes


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2014)

MarkZ said:


> BC Summer
> BC Echo
> Big Beautiful Me
> Ms Charlotte
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Awww...Thanks. Sending you a big hug. :wubu:*



ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 22, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...



Thanks for having me in this amazing list of people.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 22, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Loopytheone



That's me! That's me!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 22, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I've debated on posting my crushes since I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings...but here goes :smitten:
> 
> bbwbud
> 
> ...



You can crush me any time you want, Ms. Charlotte! And I think you already know which parts I would like to do the crushing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> X0emnem0x
> Oona
> CarlaSixx
> lovelylady78
> ...


You're too sweet- and I definitely owe you some rep when my meter is running again. Thank you so much - it was a very pleasant surprise


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> Extinctor100
> Lil BigginZ
> Vanilla Gorilla
> biglynch
> ...



WOW! I made the list twice?? :blush:


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 30, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> WOW! I made the list twice?? :blush:



Sure fire sign of complete sexiness.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 30, 2014)

My own list to date:

FatAndProud
Ms Charlotte BBW
Penguin
loopytheone
Gingembre
Aurora
Lovelyone
Diana_Prince245
BigCutieLaurel
spookytwigg (I'm allowed to man-crush, okay? LOL)


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 30, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> My own list to date:
> 
> FatAndProud
> Ms Charlotte BBW
> ...


I think it can be allowed 

If I ever get round to making a list it'll probably have more than a couple of guys.


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> Penguin



Thank you!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 31, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> My own list to date:
> 
> FatAndProud
> *Ms Charlotte BBW*
> ...



I am so honored to have made your list! :happy: YAY! (You know you're one of mine too, sweetie!) xo


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's seeeee...

mimosa
FatAndProud
NewfieGal
Ms Charlotte BBW
Oona
Penguin
loopytheone
CarlaSixx
Missyj1978
Aurora
KittyKitten
lovelylady78
TwilightStarr
BigCutieLaurel
HottiMegan
Aust99
Surlysomething
Sweetie
The Dark Lady

I'm pretty sure there's more, but I can't remember at the moment. :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 1, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Let's seeeee...
> 
> mimosa
> FatAndProud
> ...




Awwww! You are such a sweetheart! You'll always be one of my crushes too


----------



## penguin (Feb 1, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Let's seeeee...
> 
> Penguin



I made another list! Thank you


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, you're sweet for thinking of me.





bmann0413 said:


> Let's seeeee...
> 
> 
> Surlysomething
> ...


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 1, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Let's seeeee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 1, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> My own list to date:
> loopytheone



Yaaay! You would be on my list too, if I ever got round to writing one! 

EDIT:: Ooooh, I didn't see your post bmann0413!! Thank you very much, you are awesome too! =D


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 22, 2014)

*Fuzzy *is my food buddy crush!!

We love cheeseburgers and taters precious (boilemmashemstickeminastew)!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> *Fuzzy *is my food buddy crush!!
> 
> We love cheeseburgers and taters precious (boilemmashemstickeminastew)!



:wubu: Thank you. I've this feeling we agree on more items that just cheezburgers.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 25, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Let's seeeee...
> *snip*
> lovelylady78
> *snip*
> I'm pretty sure there's more, but I can't remember at the moment. :happy:



Thanks so much!


----------



## dharmabean (May 7, 2014)

Time for a revision.

- Dromond
- LilBigginZ
- Micara (weird because she's my sistah from another mistah)
- MattB
- Vardon_Grip
- Gingembre
- Diana_Prince245
- Big Lynch
- ODFFA


----------



## sbell (Aug 3, 2014)

Yikes! Two posts in the same year! I'm on a roll...
Anyway, I just want to tip my hat to several lovely women I have been following these past several years:
*Goofy*Girl*
BeaBea
Bigtigmom
Carrie
lovelylady78
MaryClaire
mel
mybluice
Penguin
superodalisque
Tarella
Tina
There are many others, but for me, these women really stand out!
And let's not forget SeaVixen, as enchanting as any but she is spoken for...


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 3, 2014)

I think at least half or more of those women don't post here anymore.

Haha



sbell said:


> Yikes! Two posts in the same year! I'm on a roll...
> Anyway, I just want to tip my hat to several lovely women I have been following these past several years:
> *Goofy*Girl*
> BeaBea
> ...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 3, 2014)

sbell said:


> Yikes! Two posts in the same year! I'm on a roll...
> Anyway, I just want to tip my hat to several lovely women I have been following these past several years:
> **snip**
> lovelylady78
> ...





Surlysomething said:


> I think at least half or more of those women don't post here anymore.
> 
> Haha



What Surly said is true, but as one who occasionally still sticks her head in the forum from time to time, I thank you, kind sir. It's nice to be noticed/remembered.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't had a Dims Crush in a long time! But if you would like to be my crush, please send me a PM. Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Aug 4, 2014)

sbell said:


> Yikes! Two posts in the same year! I'm on a roll...
> Anyway, I just want to tip my hat to several lovely women I have been following these past several years:
> 
> Penguin



Thank you! I'm in good company there, so you have excellent taste


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 4, 2014)

even tho i am a happily married gal...i want to send some love to my change-a-letter guys. thanks for keeping it fun. 

i totally crush on your big brains :smitten:

adamantoise
nitewriter
fattitude1
timberwolf

and a shout out and girl crush love for my gal pal

saisha

thanks for all the fun threads...


----------



## Saisha (Aug 4, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> and a shout out and girl crush love for my gal pal
> 
> saisha
> 
> thanks for all the fun threads...



Oh, my first official crush - which is definitely reciprocated :wubu: Thank you sweetie, really made my day 

Do I dare go on with a list? Hmm....

Well, there is J, J, R, A, E, S, F, J, M, C, S, K, S, D, M, D, L, L, A, L, L, T....just to name a few - these are either real name initials or username initials - of people who are very special in their own way to me


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> Gingembre





dharmabean said:


> - Gingembre




I just noticed these! Thaaaanks


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay, Dims crushes, I'd forgotten about this thread! I have so many dims crushes! =D

Biglynch for being cool and so patient with me!

Deacone for posting adorable pictures!

ODFFA for being awesome!

Saisha for being super sweet!

Tad for being wise and supportive!

Undine for writing the best stories!

And probably lots of other people too!


----------



## Saisha (Aug 5, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Yay, Dims crushes



Thank you sweetie - you are definitely on my list too :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2014)

I should probably update my list. Saisha will definitely be on that list, plus a few other new folk.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 6, 2014)

I've never posted a crush list before, but what the heck, I can be openly appreciative  

biglynch
daddyoh
dromond
fuzzy
hozay
rojodi
screamingchicken
smithnwesson
snuggletiger
sobie
tad
tonynyc 
yakatori

I'm sure I forgot some folks, so I reserve the right to keep adding to the list.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I should probably update my list. Saisha will definitely be on that list, plus a few other new folk.



Thank you kind Sir, as you were the first on mine


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 6, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> screamingchicken



Thank you so much! :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Aug 6, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've never posted a crush list before, but what the heck, I can be openly appreciative
> 
> biglynch
> daddyoh
> ...



I am surprised and flattered. Thank you!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 9, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've never posted a crush list before, but what the heck, I can be openly appreciative
> 
> biglynch
> *daddyoh*
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've never posted a crush list before, but what the heck, I can be openly appreciative
> 
> biglynch
> daddyoh
> ...



 Thanks for making my day. (Week.. possibly month)


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've never posted a crush list before, but what the heck, I can be openly appreciative
> 
> biglynch
> daddyoh
> ...


I've never checked this thread before because I dismissed the possibility of being mentioned... Thank you, I'm flattered!


----------



## Deacone (Aug 22, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Yay, Dims crushes, I'd forgotten about this thread! I have so many dims crushes! =D
> 
> Biglynch for being cool and so patient with me!
> 
> ...




oh my thank you!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm throwing out a crush to all the FFAs here. Y'all are seriously cute as heck.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 16, 2014)

I am fairly new here so it is hard for me to say much on this topic.. However there are a couple I have talked to.. I guess all I can say is Time will tell.. Hmmm


----------



## Deacone (Sep 17, 2014)

My Dims crushes are:

Obviously J_Underscore 
Penguin
CastingPearls
x0emnem0x
Spookytwigg
Snuffy2000
Admiral_Snackbar
Dharmabean
Oona
Tad


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 17, 2014)

Deacone said:


> x0emnem0x



<3 back at you giiiirl. :wubu:


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 17, 2014)

Deacone said:


> My Dims crushes are:
> 
> Obviously J_Underscore
> Penguin
> ...


Thank you very much ^_^ that definitely goes both ways.


----------



## penguin (Sep 18, 2014)

Ooo, I'm in some very fine company there! Thank you, lovely 



Deacone said:


> My Dims crushes are:
> 
> Obviously J_Underscore
> Penguin
> ...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2014)

Deacone said:


> My Dims crushes are:
> 
> Obviously J_Underscore
> Penguin
> ...


Oh thank you! You're in mine too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2014)

My big fear about posting in this thread is that I KNOW I'm not going to remember everyone in one fair swoop so I will just randomly post my crushes as I think of them...in different posts....cuz I'm a real flaky pain in the ass like that...and it's going to be one helluva long list(s)
So if you're not on the list, that doesn't mean I don't like/crush on you...I just haven't gotten to you yet 

Oh and if I don't get your screen name down EXACT, then please forgive me but I think it's close enough for you to know 

LillyBBW :bow:
Leesa 
TonyNYC
Wagimar
Paquito
Smushy 
Supero
Fuzzy
Orange Mage
Sword Chick
Khayes666
Lovely Lady 78
Admiral Snackbar
ConnieLynn
Mediaboy
Mishty
Dromond 
Rojodi
x0emnem0x
Luvmybhm 
Snuggle Tiger
Sir Gordy
SmithNWesson
CleverBomb
Tad
Matt
Ample Pie
Mimosa :kiss2:
Steely
Casting Pearls
DharmaBean
DaddyOh

And oh yeah, PokerKing2010 is my IRL boyfriend- so I had better not forget him on this list either or I might have some 'splaining to do...  :doh:

And in memory of two that have passed on in the past couple of years:
imfree
TheatreMuseKara


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 18, 2014)

awww...thanks! love right back to ya {{hugs}}!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 18, 2014)

Aww danke GEF. <3 Back at you girl. I'm too lazy to repeat my list or go back and find it but I think I need to add WibblyDoo to it.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2014)

Why, thank you kindly, GEF.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2014)

Wowzers GEF!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lovely Lady 78



Thanks, Greenie! <3


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My big fear about posting in this thread is that I KNOW I'm not going to remember everyone in one fair swoop so I will just randomly post my crushes as I think of them...in different posts....cuz I'm a real flaky pain in the ass like that...and it's going to be one helluva long list(s)
> So if you're not on the list, that doesn't mean I don't like/crush on you...I just haven't gotten to you yet
> 
> Oh and if I don't get your screen name down EXACT, then please forgive me but I think it's close enough for you to know
> ...


Stellar list! I'm honored to be on the list and in such great company!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And in memory of two that have passed on in the past couple of years:
> imfree
> TheatreMuseKara


This still makes me sad.
GEF, you are a truly great person for keeping these memories alive. :bow:


----------

